# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  majke protiv udruge Roda

## Moover

http://www.index.hr/forum/default.as...idt=186224&p=1
Komentari? Oćete se ić svađat tamo?   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Kokošinjac.
Što i kako pišu o drugima, govori o njima samima.
Nije vrijedno truda.
Meni drago da smo takvima odbojni  :Wink: .
I baš me nasmijalo da su neke dobile "zabranu"
od ginekologa i pedijatra da posjećuje naše stranice  :Laughing:  ...

----------


## zhabica

ja ne znam jel bi   :Laughing:  ili   :Crying or Very sad:  

ono nije moj nacin komunikacije pa se ja necu tako "razgovarat".

----------


## zhabica

ja ne znam jel bi   :Laughing:  ili   :Crying or Very sad:  

ono nije moj nacin komunikacije pa se ja necu tako "razgovarat".

----------


## corny

> ja ne znam jel bi   ili   
> 
> ono nije moj nacin komunikacije pa se ja necu tako "razgovarat".




 :Klap:          Kratko i pametno.  :Kiss:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Mene to iživcira, zato više neću gledati, a kamoli se svađati s njima. idem leći pored svog diteta i kad se probudi uvalit mu sisu  8)

----------


## mama_mia22

jadno i zločesto.

međutim, gdje ima vatre ima i dima. neki ljudi na forumu zbilja jesu malo pre ekstremni i nabrijani (za moj ukus). a to je druga krajnost nasuprot ovom seljaštvu.

kad sam napisala da sam umi dala par žličica vode, netko je to usporedio sa davanjem istoj domestosa što je fakat pretjerano

----------


## MGrubi

nije vrijedno se svađati sa njima, spuste te na svoj nivo i dotuku iskustvom  8)

----------


## zhabica

> neki ljudi na forumu zbilja jesu malo pre ekstremni i nabrijani (za moj ukus). o



je ali je razina komunikacije bitno drugacija. 

*corny*   :Kiss:

----------


## Anvi

Šta je - je, ovaj komentar mi je fakat duhovit:



> _i poviješ u onu krpu oko sebe da visi ko šišmiš na sisi_


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Ta mora da me je negdje vidjela   :Laughing: 


Ostalo je vulgarno, nije vrijedno komentara.

----------


## mama_mia22

naravno, obožavam ovaj forum, jedini je koji posjećujem, jer jedino tu imam prilike komunicirati sa ljudima koji imaju djecu jer svi moji prijatelji namjeravaju imat klince za jedno 10 g. tak da sam prilično osamljena, hehe.

ali napisala sam ovo iz perspektive ciničnog skeptika koji vidi tak neš i normalno da će se zgrozit.

neki da sam listala kozmo i uoćila da ribafiš (neki kao kul novinar, meni iritantan osobno) isto spomije rode (i babe) u posprdnom kontekstu.

ma ko ih šljivi! nemaju oni pojma!

 :Razz:

----------


## Ora

> nije vrijedno se svađati sa njima, spuste te na svoj nivo i dotuku iskustvom  8)


*X*

----------


## Serpentina

Meni je super kako neki ljudi imaju previše vremena u životu  8)

----------


## Vishnja

> Šta je - je, ovaj komentar mi je fakat duhovit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _i poviješ u onu krpu oko sebe da visi ko šišmiš na sisi_
> 
> 
>     
> ...


X

Vec i sam recnik, stil pisanja i interpunkcija govore dovoljno...
Uglavnom, nije vredno dalje price...

----------


## mama courage

> Meni je super kako neki ljudi imaju previše vremena u životu  8)


kao na primjer ja. ponovo sam aktivirala svoj account. bemti!

serpentina, dušo, a propos previše vremena...   :Grin:

----------


## Goge

Fuj.

----------


## AnneMary

sad ste me zainteresirali, idem čitat i čekat da se mala probudi na papanje!

----------


## Storma

procitala. pa komentari su cak i umjereni   :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

> kao na primjer ja. ponovo sam aktivirala svoj account. bemti!


Gene, a?

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> kao na primjer ja. ponovo sam aktivirala svoj account. bemti!
> 
> 
> Gene, a?


ne, ja sam alterego   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

da nisam obrisala svoj profil na indexu davnih dana ,sad bih išla kopati po emsinim postovima

----------


## mislava

štosan mi je avatar s Antom i Simonom   :Trep trep:

----------


## mujica

Baš je guba "Majke protiv udruge Roda".
Kako vam se može ne sviđati?
Duhovito je i treba vam laskati što se toliko bave vama.
A največi prostakluk koji sam vidio na tom forumu, btw, dolazi od nekakvog korisnika koji brani Rode.

----------


## čokolada

> neki da sam listala kozmo i uoćila da ribafiš (neki kao kul novinar, meni iritantan osobno) isto spomije rode (i babe) u posprdnom kontekstu.


  :Laughing:   ima li tu neki starosjedioc koji se sjeća kad se ribafish bio ulogirao na Rodu?

----------


## Anci

> Šta je - je, ovaj komentar mi je fakat duhovit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _i poviješ u onu krpu oko sebe da visi ko šišmiš na sisi_
> 
> 
>     
> ...


Još su se neki tu pronašli   :Laughing:

----------


## iridana2666

> Serpentina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je super kako neki ljudi imaju previše vremena u životu  8)
> 
> 
> kao na primjer ja. ponovo sam aktivirala svoj account. bemti!
> 
> serpentina, dušo, a propos previše vremena...


ž

 :Wink:   skužila sam te odmah po tvom postu   :Grin:  . Najprije sam pomislila 'evo jedne kao što sam ja', a onda shvatih....  :Laughing:

----------


## zhabica

a neki izgleda imaju i obozavatelje   :Grin:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Nekima očito smeta proširivanje vidika i trud i napor za bolje DANAS i sutra za sve nas, a za trudnice/majke/dojilje i podmladak naročito

 :?

----------


## fritulica1

> ima li tu neki starosjedioc koji se sjeća kad se ribafish bio ulogirao na Rodu?


Joj, ja se sjećam tog nicka odnekud, ostao mi u pamćenju, jel to suprug / bivši suprug jedne forumašice? 

Inače Rode - šišmiši...  :Laughing:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> Komentari? Oćete se ić svađat tamo?


ajde priznaj da si se i ti ubacio u diskusiju tamo   :Razz:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Nemaju isto mišljenje ko mi, pri tome mislim na udugu Roda i nas forumaše koji često nemamo ništa s Udrugom, samo smo prepoznali njene ciljeve i akcije i slažemo se s njima.

Meni je tkđ. ovo jedini forum na kojem pišem jer uvijek nađem rješenje problema, podršku ili dam savjet nekome tko ga traži. Ja znam kako je kad nemaš podrške od nikoga (osim mm) i kad te svi krivo savjetuju i da nema ovog foruma donijela bih niz krivih odluka. 

Ali, to je tek moje mišljenje.

Sto ljudi sto ćudi.

Postoje razni roditeljski forumi i svak može naći svoje mjesto pod suncem. Nisam primjetila da je itko ovdje pljucao po drugim forumima pa ne podržavam ni njihovo ponašanje.

----------


## krumpiric

Ja se uvijek držim one s dobrim konjima i prašinom  :Grin:  
samo me jedna stvar zanima, kako svi RODU povezuju isključivo s dojenjem...jel to najosjetljivije područje zbog kojeg žene najčešće osjećaju krivnju kad odustanu ili????
Pravo, porodi, sjedalice, škole&vrtići, pelene, akcije....to ništa?

----------


## Anci

Mislim da je sve to zbog površnog čitanja i poistovjećivanja svakog posta ovdje s radom Udruge.
a zaboravila si krpe

----------


## Ria

> čokolada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>    ima li tu neki starosjedioc koji se sjeća kad se ribafish bio ulogirao na Rodu?
> 
> 
> Joj, ja se sjećam tog nicka odnekud, ostao mi u pamćenju, jel to suprug / bivši suprug jedne forumašice? 
> 
> Inače Rode - šišmiši...


Glede mede tj. Ribafisha mislim da si u pravu.

Što se tiče onih komentara tamo, nepotrebni su i često bezobrazni i vulgarni, ali mogu reći da razumijem neke komentara i da neke istine u u pojedinima.
A da ne kažem da je i nama u Petrovoj na onom 3-tjednom tečaju za trudnice rečeno da se ne koristimo forumom Udruge Roda  :Laughing:

----------


## gitulja

način komunikacije im je katastrofa. uopće nije vrijedno čitanja.
na svakom forumu ima ekstrema, pa tako i na ovom.
iako nisam isključivo dojila ovo je jedini forum koji posjećujem. 
a kada sam ispričala svoju priču o neuspjehu dojenja, dobila sam uglavnom utjehu i podršku da pokušam s drugim djetetom ako ću ga imati.

----------


## maria71

> a neki izgleda imaju i obozavatelje


i to ne obične nego groopies   :Grin:

----------


## Mony

najbolji mi je post diskutantice koja u avataru ima macku, a kaze komentirajuci post koji je stao u obranu Rode:

_i ti si zarazena, zalim te_
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  



We are the Borg, resistance is futile   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ria

> zhabica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a neki izgleda imaju i obozavatelje  
> 
> 
> i to ne obične nego groopies


  :Laughing:  
Za Davora mi je posebno drago da ga prate 8)

----------


## Tami25

> A da ne kažem da je i nama u Petrovoj na onom 3-tjednom tečaju za trudnice rečeno da se ne koristimo forumom Udruge Roda


Ne mogu vjerovati!!!!  :shock: 




> način komunikacije im je katastrofa. uopće nije vrijedno čitanja. 
> na svakom forumu ima ekstrema, pa tako i na ovom. 
> iako nisam isključivo dojila ovo je jedini forum koji posjećujem. 
> a kada sam ispričala svoju priču o neuspjehu dojenja, dobila sam uglavnom utjehu i podršku da pokušam s drugim djetetom ako ću ga imati.


u potpunosti potpisujem!

----------


## roby

Al sam se nasmijala

----------


## Ria

> Ria prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A da ne kažem da je i nama u Petrovoj na onom 3-tjednom tečaju za trudnice rečeno da se ne koristimo forumom Udruge Roda  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ne mogu vjerovati!!!!  :shock:


O da, da...i to naglašeno nekoliko puta uz kometar da te Rode dođu tu ( u rodilište) sa fiks idejama i samo rade probleme sebi i drugima. I da su one fanatične sektašice kojima se ništa neda razumski objasnit.

I meni je moja ginekologica rekla više puta da se na Rodi često mogu pročitati potpuno pogrešne i nimalo bezopasne informacije.

Eto, zato vjerujem i tim curama da su naišle na takve komentare.

----------


## Dodirko

Zašto se opterečujete sa time?  :? i komentirate??

----------


## MGrubi

> I meni je moja ginekologica rekla više puta da se na Rodi često mogu pročitati potpuno pogrešne i nimalo bezopasne informacije.
> .


šta? da češnjak liječi? da je klistir i rezanje zastarijela neosnovana rutina?

na stranu civilni forumi, mene više smeta kad se medicinari ("ljudi u bijelom") okome na Udrugu Roda

----------


## roby

Ajmo svi na tamo . 8)

----------


## roby

> Ajmo svi na tamo . 8)


 KAkva gramatika :Laughing:

----------


## Deaedi

Znam da će većina sada reci da njihovi komentari nisu vrijedni rasprave, da se za dobrim konjem i prašina diže...

Ali, svejedno mislim da u većini komentara ima istine. I da su točni. Nisu izrečeni u rukavicama, kako se izražavaju korisnici ovdje, nego po principu "što na umu to na drumu". I baš zato što su tako brutalni, vjerojatno su posve iskreni. I stvarno je nevjerojatno da na skoro svim drugim roditeljskim forumima jako negativno gledaju na Rodu. I zabrinjavajuće je ako pedijatri majkama savjetuju da se klone Rodinih stranica, umjesto da ih na njih upućuju.

----------


## Maja

> I zabrinjavajuće je ako pedijatri majkama savjetuju da se klone Rodinih stranica, umjesto da ih na njih upućuju.


Pa ne radi se naravno o svim pedijatrima. Ima isto tako velik broj pedijatara koji nas cijene i podržavaju naš rad i poslat će majke na ove stranice. 
Nećemo sigurno uspjeti raditi ovo što radimo na način na koji mislimo da to treba napraviti i istovremeno postići da se svi unisono slažu s nama.
Osnivaju se i neke druge roditeljske udruge i to je super, napravit će stvari drukčije i/ili napraviti stvari koje mi ne stignemo ili ne smatramo toliko prioritetnima.

----------


## Maja

Osim toga, u načinima na kojima se na forumima danas raspravlja, a to je uglavnom otvaranje tema za što vruće rasprave, ja teškomogu zamisliti da netko otvara topic "kako je super ona Roda", onako, bez razloga. Zato me ne čudi poplava negativno nastrojenih topica, osobito u našem mentalitetu koji je sklon kukanju, a puno manje djelovanju.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

[quote="MGrubi"]


> na stranu civilni forumi, mene više smeta kad se medicinari ("ljudi u bijelom") okome na Udrugu Roda


Jedan meni dragi novopečeni doktor pred specijalizacijom ima ovakvo mišljenje o dojenju (koje je izgleda najveća boljka onih majki):
-nakon godinu dana je besmisleno dojiti ponajprije zato šta će majčina sisa ostati u trajnom sjećenju djetetu, pogotovo muškom i to će utjecati na njegovu psihu
- šta WHO preporučuje dojenje do 2. godine? nisam znao!
- ma dobro, to je trend, nevalja se za tim povoditi jer su trendovi u medicini kratkog vijeka.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> na stranu civilni forumi, mene više smeta kad se medicinari ("ljudi u bijelom") okome na Udrugu Roda


htjedoh citirati MGrubi   :Embarassed:

----------


## Ria

> Ria prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> I meni je moja ginekologica rekla više puta da se na Rodi često mogu pročitati potpuno pogrešne i nimalo bezopasne informacije.
> .
> 
> 
> šta? da češnjak liječi? da je klistir i rezanje zastarijela neosnovana rutina?
> ...


Pretpostavljam da je mislila na savjete vezane uz porod i određene dijagnoze. Bar smo o tome u tom trenu pričale kad mi je to skometirala.

Što da ti kažem, žalosno je i činjnica je da ovaj forum prati loš glas i po ordinacijama i po rodilištima i po drugim forumima, ali tako je kako je. Meni ne smeta dokle mogu tu naći sebi korisne informacije.
No nekome bi komentar doktora ili onfo s tečaja bili dovoljni da stvore mišljenje, meni ne, ja si mišljenje stvaram sama na osnovu svojih iskustava.

----------


## zhabica

> I zabrinjavajuće je ako pedijatri majkama savjetuju da se klone Rodinih stranica, umjesto da ih na njih upućuju.


pa ne preporucuju to SVI pedijatri. samo neki koji se ne slazu sa stavovima Rode i vjerovatno povrsno prilaze tematici dojenja. pa koliko ih samo zenama daje krive savjete i netocne informacije, svako malo ovdje izroni kakav topic o tome, zar ne? (ovde govorim samo o dojenju) 

meni vulgaran i brutalan nacin izrazavanja ne garantira iskrenost. mozda samo frustracije. 

nije vazno STO ti kaze, nego TKO ti kaze   :Wink:

----------


## ronin

:/ 

netko je razljutio Macu....

----------


## Mony

> I zabrinjavajuće je ako pedijatri majkama savjetuju da se klone Rodinih stranica, umjesto da ih na njih upućuju.



To je zabrinjavajuce samo zato sto pokazuje da se svijest pedijatara uopce ne mijenja, i da im je ne trebaju roditelji koji barem tu i tamo razmisljaju svojom glavom jer gledaju na to samo kao na mijesanje u njihov posao.

----------


## ronin

eh da što se pedijatara tiče,i njih,kao i svih ima boljih i i lošijih
moja npr kao da se ravna po ovome što na Rodi piše,i toliko se zalaže za dojenje(isključivo 6 mjeseci) da sam čula pogrdnih komentara majki koje ne doje da im je sve neugodnjak ići kod nje

----------


## Ria

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Ria prvotno napisa
> ...


I da, da dodam, i naša pedijatrica nije ljubitelj Rode. E ja baš imam ekipu oko sebe  :Laughing:

----------


## zhabica

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  I zabrinjavajuće je ako pedijatri majkama savjetuju da se klone Rodinih stranica, umjesto da ih na njih upućuju.
> 
> 
> 
> To je zabrinjavajuce samo zato sto pokazuje da se svijest pedijatara uopce ne mijenja, i da im je ne trebaju roditelji koji barem tu i tamo razmisljaju svojom glavom jer gledaju na to samo kao na mijesanje u njihov posao.


joj nemojmo sad i mi ovde generalizirat. 

potpisujem ronin. 

ja stvarno ne znam jeli moja svijest selektivna pa cujem samo ono sto mi odgovara ili imam srecu da susrecem ljude koji su prodojeci, do sada sam srela jako puno lijecnika koji su prodjeci, i kad cujem ovakve komentare bas mi se nekad cine nepravedni. 

sad jel ja samo slusam i druzim se s takvima i imam srecu ili se neke stvari ipak mijenjau ... vjerovatno je i jedno i drugo.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Ja ne znam stav svoje pedijatrice jer je nikad nisam ni pitala za mišljenje pošto sam stvorila svoje. Na svakom pregledu bi samo kratko komentirala "Još dojiš?" . Ja bi rekla "da" bez dodatnih uplitanja.

Lako je u Zg i u drugim većim gradovima gdje se može  pronaći prodojećeg pedijatra, ali u malim gradovima ima po njih par kojima je zadnja edukacija bila na faksu, nisu vidjeli nikakvih seminara, a još manje samostalno  tražili informacije po internetu.

----------


## Bipsić

> Meni ne smeta dokle mogu tu naći sebi korisne informacije.
> No nekome bi komentar doktora ili onfo s tečaja bili dovoljni da stvore mišljenje, meni ne, ja si mišljenje stvaram sama na osnovu svojih iskustava.


potpisujem...

ko voli nek' izvoli...

----------


## Ria

E sad vidim da je počelo po pedijatrima.
Mi obožavamo našu pedijatricu, žena je predivna, posveti uvijek dovoljno vremena, sve objasni, nije farmakolog, sve provjeri nekoliko puta, nježna je i rado izađe u susret za dobrobit djeteta. Za našu A. je milijun puta napravila i što nije morala samo da ona bude sretija i zadovoljnija.

Stoga mi ne smetaju njeni komentari, ona ima svoje, a ja svoje mišljenje, al to je nebitno dok se oko mog djeteta slažemo.

Ginekologica je izvrsna žena i jako rado idem kod nje i razgovaram s njom. Jako rado prihvate neke onformacije koje joj ja donesem, o nekim se išla čak i dalje raspitivat pa me zvala doma da mi kaže što ima najnovije.

Ove u Petrovoj ne znam i ne želim ih ni komenirati.

----------


## tanja_b

> Zato me ne čudi poplava negativno nastrojenih topica, osobito u našem mentalitetu koji je sklon kukanju, a puno manje djelovanju.


Imaš pravo.
Iako, meni je stvarno ružno čitati one komentare - ponekad pomislim, ako ljudi nemaju što lijepo reći, bolje bi im bilo da šute. Najlakše je okomiti se na nekog (ili nešto) i onda se nabacivati komentarima ovakvima i onakvima, uz obilje prostota.

----------


## sweetmint

> I stvarno je nevjerojatno da na skoro svim drugim roditeljskim forumima jako negativno gledaju na Rodu. I zabrinjavajuće je ako pedijatri majkama savjetuju da se klone Rodinih stranica, umjesto da ih na njih upućuju.


Slazem se sa ovim...ono sto sam cula od vecine pedijatara (sto rodbine, sto od prijateljica) je da ne treba "slijepo" upijati svaku rijec sa Rode. 

Ali budimo iskreni....kad zagusti sa bolesti ili sa nekim slicnim problemom...mame/tate zagooglaju i sta im se prvo otvori ??? Rodine stranice. I tamo uglavnom nadju sve potrebne informacije.

----------


## Maja

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zato me ne čudi poplava negativno nastrojenih topica, osobito u našem mentalitetu koji je sklon kukanju, a puno manje djelovanju.
> 
> 
> Imaš pravo.
> Iako, meni je stvarno ružno čitati one komentare - ponekad pomislim, ako ljudi nemaju što lijepo reći, bolje bi im bilo da šute. Najlakše je okomiti se na nekog (ili nešto) i onda se nabacivati komentarima ovakvima i onakvima, uz obilje prostota.


Pa da. Ljeto je, fjaka.

----------


## Maja

> I stvarno je nevjerojatno da na skoro svim drugim roditeljskim forumima jako negativno gledaju na Rodu. I zabrinjavajuće je ako pedijatri majkama savjetuju da se klone Rodinih stranica, umjesto da ih na njih upućuju.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Slazem se sa ovim...ono sto sam cula od vecine pedijatara (sto rodbine, sto od prijateljica) je da ne treba "slijepo" upijati svaku rijec sa Rode.


Ne treba slijepo upijati svaku riječ od nikuda. Kako s rode, tako i u ordinacijama.

----------


## Mony

> Mony prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Deaedi prvotno napisa
> ...




Ne znam jel zvucalo kao generaliziranje, nadam se da nije  :?  s obzirom da ni u kom slucaju ne mislim na sve pedijatre, sve ginekologe, al da je to jedan od razloga - jest.

Ja imam srecu da su obje pedijatrice mojeg djeteta izvrsne i kao osobe i kao lijecnice. Naravno da prvenstveno njih nikad ne bih ukljucila u ovu moju konstataciju, koja se moze shvatiti kao generalizirajuca.

----------


## Anci

> I stvarno je nevjerojatno da na skoro svim drugim roditeljskim forumima jako negativno gledaju na Rodu. I zabrinjavajuće je ako pedijatri majkama savjetuju da se klone Rodinih stranica, umjesto da ih na njih upućuju.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Slazem se sa ovim...ono sto sam cula od vecine pedijatara (sto rodbine, sto od prijateljica) je da ne treba "slijepo" upijati svaku rijec sa Rode. 
> 
> .


Pa što to nekome nije normalno???
Pa što netko stvarno misli da je zakon sve što čita na Internetu :?

----------


## Ria

> Ne treba slijepo upijati svaku riječ od nikuda. Kako s rode, tako i u ordinacijama.


Evo, s ovim se slažem u potpunosti. Selektiraš, uzmeš ono što možeš upotrijebiti i što ti koristi i ideš dalje.

----------


## Mony

> Ne treba slijepo upijati svaku riječ od nikuda. Kako s rode, tako i u ordinacijama.


Potpisujem.

----------


## tanja_b

> Pa što netko stvarno misli da je zakon sve što čita na Internetu :?


Nećeš vjerovati, ali ima ih, i to fakultetski obrazovanih ljudi  :/

----------


## Mukica

to sto se netko obrazovao (i) na faksu nije garancija bas ni za sto

----------


## zhabica

> Ne znam jel zvucalo kao generaliziranje, nadam se da nije  :?  s obzirom da ni u kom slucaju ne mislim na sve pedijatre, sve ginekologe, al da je to jedan od razloga - jest.


hvala na pojasnjenju.   :Love:  




> :
> Ne treba slijepo upijati svaku riječ od nikuda. Kako s rode, tako i u ordinacijama.


X

----------


## Ria

> to sto se netko obrazovao (i) na faksu nije garancija bas ni za sto


nitko nije ni rekao da ima...ili sam negdje propustila takav komentar.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Ja ne znam stav svoje pedijatrice jer je nikad nisam ni pitala za mišljenje pošto sam stvorila svoje. Na svakom pregledu bi samo kratko komentirala "Još dojiš?" . Ja bi rekla "da" bez dodatnih uplitanja.
> 
> Lako je u Zg i u drugim većim gradovima gdje se može  pronaći prodojećeg pedijatra, ali u malim gradovima ima po njih par kojima je zadnja edukacija bila na faksu, nisu vidjeli nikakvih seminara, a još manje samostalno  tražili informacije po internetu.


da se citiram i dopunim.
jučer sam vidjela da su napisale da nam mišljenje pedijatara nije bitno jer smo mi najpametnije.
Ja se držim svoga mišljenja koje sam stekla čitajući razne izvore, slušajući tuđa iskustva i sl. 
 mislim da mišljenje pedijatra je njegovo osobno mišljenje stvoreno na temelju njegovih kriterija i ne vidim zašto bi bilo iznad moga. tu mislim na dojenje, terapije antibioticima bez briseva i vađenja krvi i sl.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Ne treba slijepo upijati svaku riječ od nikuda. Kako s rode, tako i u ordinacijama.
> 
> 
> Potpisujem.


x

----------


## Anci

> M.a.r.t.a prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja ne znam stav svoje pedijatrice jer je nikad nisam ni pitala za mišljenje pošto sam stvorila svoje. Na svakom pregledu bi samo kratko komentirala "Još dojiš?" . Ja bi rekla "da" bez dodatnih uplitanja.
> 
> Lako je u Zg i u drugim većim gradovima gdje se može  pronaći prodojećeg pedijatra, ali u malim gradovima ima po njih par kojima je zadnja edukacija bila na faksu, nisu vidjeli nikakvih seminara, a još manje samostalno  tražili informacije po internetu.
> 
> 
> da se citiram i dopunim.
> ...


Mene naša ni ne pita jel dojim.   :Grin:  
Pitala me u prvih 6 mj, godinu dana, ne sjećam se.

A poslije valjda misli da je to naša stvar, ne znam.

A ovo drugo: ja njihovog pedijatra cijenim. To ne znači bespogovorno _da, da_ ...ali da je ne cijenim i do njenog mišljenja ne držim, ne bih joj djecu niti vodila.
Mi razgovaramo o svakoj terapiji, cjepivima, nalazima... 
Ona cijeni nas, sasluša nas, mi nju...drugačije ne vidim kako bi :/

----------


## cvijeta73

ja mislim da ipak udruzi roda fali jedan dobar, kvalitetan PR stručnjak. 
po meni, ipak nije za zanemariti negativne komentare na, eto već četvrtom roditeljskom forumu. 
da ne govorim o mom parku, uuu i tamo mame znaju oplest po rodi. 

kako će vaše akcije doprijeti do ciljanih skupina ako ciljana skupina ima a priori lošu sliku o udruzi? onda bi prva akcija trebala biti - ispravljanje loše slike o udruzi. ako ne prva, a onda visoko na listi prioriteta. 
ne znam, to je samo moje mišljenje, ne bavim se pr-om a da vrbujete možda nekog iz h***a, oni znaju posao   :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> ja mislim da ipak udruzi roda fali jedan dobar, kvalitetan PR stručnjak.


X




> ne znam, to je samo moje mišljenje, ne bavim se pr-om a da vrbujete možda nekog iz h***a, oni znaju posao


  :Laughing:

----------


## Ria

> ja mislim da ipak udruzi roda fali jedan dobar, kvalitetan PR stručnjak. 
> po meni, ipak nije za zanemariti negativne komentare na, eto već četvrtom roditeljskom forumu. 
> da ne govorim o mom parku, uuu i tamo mame znaju oplest po rodi. 
> 
> kako će vaše akcije doprijeti do ciljanih skupina ako ciljana skupina ima a priori lošu sliku o udruzi? onda bi prva akcija trebala biti - ispravljanje loše slike o udruzi. ako ne prva, a onda visoko na listi prioriteta. 
> ne znam, to je samo moje mišljenje, ne bavim se pr-om a da vrbujete možda nekog iz h***a, oni znaju posao


Evo i ovo mogu potpisati.
Možda bi stvarno mogli razmisliti o tome.

----------


## Danka_

> sweetmint prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I stvarno je nevjerojatno da na skoro svim drugim roditeljskim forumima jako negativno gledaju na Rodu. I zabrinjavajuće je ako pedijatri majkama savjetuju da se klone Rodinih stranica, umjesto da ih na njih upućuju.
> ...


hehe, pa radi se o moci marketinga. naravno da vecina ljudi ne vjeruje slijepo svemu sto procita (na internetu ili gdje vec) ali utjecaj je tu  :Grin: 

a inace: na forumima opcenito, pa tako i na Rodinom, ljudi pisu svasta. pisu o stvarima u koje su upuceni, ali bome i o onome o cemu blagog pojma nemaju. 
tako da se na Rodinom forumu sasvim sigurno moze naci netocnih informacija vezanih za zdravlje/bolesti i slicno. necu sad navoditi primjere jer ce rasprava krenuti u pogresnom smjeru. nisam medicinar, ali primijetila sam ponekad - i ako sam stigla - i reagirala na netocne tvrdnje vezane za moju struku. 

ipak mislim da to nije najveci razlog za djelomicno negativnu percepciju udruge u javnosti. znala sam naletjeti na stvarno pakosne komentare, tipa "kaj ce mi netko tupiti o AS, kao da ja to sama ne znam" - dakle, sad je problem to sto se udruga bavi autosjedalicama  :Rolling Eyes:  i slicno. 

moguce je da je ovo sto sam spomenula o forumu ipak razlog za savjete strucnjaka o tome da Rodine stranice (nadam se da misle samo na forum)  treba izbjeci. ma zapravo, znam zasto to kazu na spomenutom tecaju u Petrovoj: pa kud bi oni jadni stigli kad bi se bavili svakom zenom posebno  :Grin:  nisu oni kuca za radjanje, nego bolnica, i iskreno vjeruju da se moraju drzati dosadasnjeg protokola. 

ipak, ovdje zelim reci da su moja iskustva s Petrovom dobra, jer naime, trudnoca je bila rizicna i rodila sam planiranim carskim rezom. tj. citala/ne citala Rodu, isto bi mi bilo  sto se poroda tice.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Mi imamo 4 pedijatra u gradu i odabrala sam po svom kriteriju najboljeg. Nije baš neki veliki izbor  :/ 

Nisam od onih koja će razglabati sa pedijatrom i napraviti po njenoj odluci, ponajprije zbog djeteta koje urliče pa se ne mogu skoncentrirati na razgovor.

Recimo,  sama dođem do zaključka hoću li dijete cijepiti sa MoPaRu ili Priorixom, kupim ga ( time i uštedim nekoliko kuna ). Na moju inicijativu dijete ide po bris...
Imam poznanicu kojoj  svaka druga rečenica počinje sa "_ime doktorice_ kaže...". Ja mislim da je majka ta koja odlučuje. Naravno, ako se ne radi o teškim  bolestima ili nečemu šta ne zna.

----------


## Maja

Ja ne mislim da nam je slika u javnosti baš tako negativna. Gdje vidimo prostor za poboljšanja, napravimo ih.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Rasprava je već davno otišla od smjera pedijatara i upala sam kao grom iz vedra neba. Stvarno ste brzi   :Laughing:

----------


## Forka

Općenito sam protiv svih oblika "fanatizama" i "fundamentalizama", pa tako i i onih koji se ponekad provlače i Rodinim forumom... "Uzimam" ono što mi odgovara i u što vjerujem, ostalo pokušavam ignorirati, a ne se oko toga nervirati... Svatko, na kraju krajeva, ima ultimativno pravo barem na izričaj! Ako hoćete ovo isto prevedeno u poslovicu, onda bi se to moglo sažeti u _"svaka ptica svome jatu leti"_...

----------


## Tiwi

Joj ljudi, pa kaj ak su se raspisali o Rodi? 
Za dobrim konjem se prašina diže.
Većina nikad nije mijenjala svijet. _Go with the flow_ nije moj izbor.  :Razz:  

S druge strane, kad malo škicnete - oni se tamo i međusobno tako počupaju da je to za krepat.   :Laughing:  

Kaj se tiče intelektualaca i fakultetlija, meni to ne drži vodu kao pokazatelj niti pameti ni kulture. Fakultet završi da prostite zicagu, ak ste dovoljno uporni i dosljedni (i skudam kapu svima koji jesu). Pamet, kultura i pristojnost su odraz čovjekove osobnosti i karaktera, pa poznajem izuzetno kvalitetne ljude s jako malo klasičnog školovanja i iznenađujuće nekulturne i ne baš pametne sa završenim faxom. No ne generaliziram.

To što neke "umorne" žene ne vole rooming in, jer se ne mogu odmorit od djeteta, mene samo može nasmijati. To mi je kao kad je moj pokojni stari znao reć' kad se probudio - da se ide na kauč malo odmorit - od spavanja. 




> mama_mia22 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> neki da sam listala kozmo i uoćila da ribafiš (neki kao kul novinar, meni iritantan osobno) isto spomije rode (i babe) u posprdnom kontekstu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>    ima li tu neki starosjedioc koji se sjeća kad se ribafish bio ulogirao na Rodu?


Ma Ribafish tako piše, oduvijek, to je njegov stil. On je jedan super tata. A njegova ženica je jedna super mama   :Wink:   s ovog foruma.

----------


## mikka

ne kuzim zakaj se nitko nije obrecnuo na delimitirane rodiljne naknade :?

----------


## cvijeta73

> Mene naša ni ne pita jel dojim.   
> Pitala me u prvih 6 mj, godinu dana, ne sjećam se.
> 
> A poslije valjda misli da je to naša stvar, ne znam.
> 
> A ovo drugo: ja njihovog pedijatra cijenim. To ne znači bespogovorno _da, da_ ...ali da je ne cijenim i do njenog mišljenja ne držim, ne bih joj djecu niti vodila.
> Mi razgovaramo o svakoj terapiji, cjepivima, nalazima... 
> Ona cijeni nas, sasluša nas, mi nju...drugačije ne vidim kako bi :/


potpis *anci*. i moja ne pita o dojenju. 

*m.a.r.t.a.* - ti kažeš da se držiš svoga mišljenja. ne razumijem kako tvoje mišljenje može biti relevantno u odnosu na mišljenje pedijatra kad je riječ o zdravlju djeteta. na taj način stvarno bagateliziraš njihovo znanje, iskustvo - sve. naravno, pedijatra može biti ovakvih ili onakvih. na temelju svog mišljenja, odabrala sam svog pedijatra, na temelju svog mišljenja mogu tražiti drugo liječničko mišljenje, na temelju svog mišljenja mogu donijeti nekakvu odluku, ali svoje mišljenje stavljati ispred mišljenja pedijatra - to mi je stvarno nesuvislo. 
[/b]

----------


## Mukica

zato sto blage veze nemaju da je i roda u velikoj mjeri za to zasluzna

----------


## Danka_

> ne kuzim zakaj se nitko nije obrecnuo na delimitirane rodiljne naknade :?


zato sto, kad se ides ispuhati, sve sto ne ide u prilog tvom pravednom gnjevu, ni ne postoji.

----------


## cvijeta73

> ne kuzim zakaj se nitko nije obrecnuo na delimitirane rodiljne naknade :?


zato jer to nitko ne povezuje s udrugom roda.

----------


## Mukica

ja sam mikki odgovarala




> ne kuzim zakaj se nitko nije obrecnuo na delimitirane rodiljne naknade :?


zato sto blage veze nemaju da je i roda u velikoj mjeri za to zasluzna

----------


## Ria

> zato sto blage veze nemaju da je i roda u velikoj mjeri za to zasluzna


Eto, šteta što ne znaju, ali nisu oni krivi za to...netko ih nije informirao. Dakle opet se poteže da je potreban dobar PR.

----------


## sorciere

> Općenito sam protiv svih oblika "fanatizama" i "fundamentalizama", pa tako i i onih koji se ponekad provlače i Rodinim forumom... *"Uzimam"* ono što mi odgovara i u što vjerujem, ostalo pokušavam ignorirati, a ne se oko toga nervirati... Svatko, na kraju krajeva, ima ultimativno pravo barem na izričaj! Ako hoćete ovo isto prevedeno u poslovicu, onda bi se to moglo sažeti u _"svaka ptica svome jatu leti"_...


vidim da dosta mama reagira na to što im je uskraćen paket "sretna beba"... dakle - ne mogu *uzeti* ono što one smatraju da im odgovara. 

kužim da netko traži da se nešto bojkotira, pa se onda "svjesni i savjesni" toga drže. no ima i ljudi koji smatraju da imaju pravo izbora - i oni reagiraju.

----------


## Mony

> ali svoje mišljenje stavljati ispred mišljenja pedijatra - to mi je stvarno nesuvislo.



Ja ovo nisam shvatila kao iskljucivo tako.
Vec - ukoliko pedijatar hoce dati antibiotik, primjerice, ona trazi najprije bris, jer ima svoje misljenje.
Marta, ispravi me ako grijesim  :? 
Osim toga, sumnjam da bi se netko poigravao sa zdravljem svog djeteta samo zato sto ima misljenje, a ne znanje.
I ne mogu, kad vec spominjem znanje, ne komentirati ovo:




> Fakultet završi da prostite zicagu, ak ste dovoljno uporni i dosljedni....


Mozda faklultetlije ne nose sa sobom, zbog zavrsenog faksa, pristojnost i kulturu (sto ne nose niti jednim skolovanjem, vec onime sto su doma naucili), al nose sa sobom znanje.

I to znanje se lijecnicima (u kontekstu ovoga topica) se ne smije osporavati.

----------


## MGrubi

nitko ne brani dijeljenje poklon paketa koji ne krše Kod
jel to tako teško? podijeliti poklon pakete a da nemaju loga ili uzorke ikojeg proizvođača adaptiranog?

----------


## Tiwi

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zato sto blage veze nemaju da je i roda u velikoj mjeri za to zasluzna
> 
> 
> Eto, šteta što ne znaju, ali nisu oni krivi za to...netko ih nije informirao. Dakle opet se poteže da je potreban dobar PR.


Vidiš, ja ti to gledam drugačije. 

Mene ne treba netko informirati. Ja se sama informiram.

----------


## Maja

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zato sto blage veze nemaju da je i roda u velikoj mjeri za to zasluzna
> 
> 
> Eto, šteta što ne znaju, ali nisu oni krivi za to...netko ih nije informirao. Dakle opet se poteže da je potreban dobar PR.


Meni se djelovanje čini kao najbolji i najiskreniji PR. Zadnjih godina smo manje djelovali na području prava i naknada i trudimo se to ispraviti - kad smo vidljivi u tom području djelovanja onda nas se s tim i povezuje, a i mi ističemo što smo radili u prošlosti.

----------


## Mony

> vidim da dosta mama reagira na to što im je uskraćen paket "sretna beba"... dakle - ne mogu *uzeti* ono što one smatraju da im odgovara.




Al nije da ne dobivaju nist, vec knjigu koja je ispunjena istim tipom informacija, obradjenima na puno kvalitetniji nacin.

----------


## MGrubi

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne kuzim zakaj se nitko nije obrecnuo na delimitirane rodiljne naknade :?
> 
> 
> zato sto, kad se ides ispuhati, sve sto ne ide u prilog tvom pravednom gnjevu, ni ne postoji.


x
i najvjerojatnije ne znaju

----------


## Ria

> Ria prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mukica prvotno napisa
> ...


Da, ti se sama informiraš. I ja se sama informiram. 
No velike i uspješne organizacija tako ne razmišljaju. Od čega bi živjeli i kako bi djelovali kad bi računali samo samo na onu manjinu koja se sama informira.
Marketing je nezaobilano i jako bitno, ali i osjetljivo područje.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Mony   :Kiss:

----------


## Tiwi

> Tiwi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Ria prvotno napisa
> ...


Ali Udruga Roda je mala skupina aktivista, volontera, koja nema namjeru zgrtati kapital niti prodavati produkt, već se boriti za prava roditelja i djece. 

Mislim da je izuzetno važno da tako i ostane. Jer čim u priču krene lova - ode sve  koprive..

----------


## Ria

> Ria prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mukica prvotno napisa
> ...


Ovo boldano jest tako. Ali na žalost u marketingu rijtko stvari funkciniraju na taj način, točnije "samo na taj način".

I svaka čast na trudu. Slažem se s tobom u ovom posljednjem.

----------


## Deaedi

Ja i dalje mislim da je zabrinjavajuce ako ciljna skupina ima tako lose misljenje.

----------


## Ria

> Ria prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Tiwi prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja sam spomenule velike i uspješne jer svi teže k tome (uspjeh se ne mjeri samo novcem).
Ne vidim niti jedan razlog zašto i "mala skupina aktivista i volontera" kako ti definiraš Udrugu Roda ne bi težila k' istom cilju kojem teži svaka organizacija, pa ako ćemo dedukcijom onda i svaki pojedinac.

----------


## MGrubi

> Ja i dalje mislim da je zabrinjavajuce ako ciljna skupina ima tako lose misljenje.


ja nisam sigurna niti da su oni ciljna skupina

----------


## srecica

> Ja i dalje mislim da je zabrinjavajuce ako ciljna skupina ima tako lose misljenje.


Niti jedna ciljna skupina ne moze biti 100% za ili 100% protiv.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Ja i dalje mislim da je zabrinjavajuce ako ciljna skupina ima tako lose misljenje.


Ja mislim da smo mi ta prelomna generacija, tj. naši klinci. Ljudi se sve više vraćaju prirodi, sve je više eko gospodarstava, čak i agro turizma. Tako će se s vremenom većina ljudi vratiti i prirodnom porodu, dojenju, platnenim pelenama ... Samo treba nastaviti educirati. I možda ubaciti kojeg piarovca   :Grin:

----------


## Maja

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja i dalje mislim da je zabrinjavajuce ako ciljna skupina ima tako lose misljenje.
> 
> 
> ja nisam sigurna niti da su oni ciljna skupina


tko? roditelji? zdravstveni djelatnici? pa naravno da jesu, između ostalih i (ponekad) u različitim segmentima

----------


## cvijeta73

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja i dalje mislim da je zabrinjavajuce ako ciljna skupina ima tako lose misljenje.
> 
> 
> ja nisam sigurna niti da su oni ciljna skupina


ako sam te dobro skužila, ciljaš na to da ciljna skupina nisu roditelji - nego djeca. no, odluke su ipak na roditeljima. na njih su usmjerene akcije udruge.
iako, ne bi bilo loše neke od njih usmjeriti na djecu.

----------


## Tiwi

Ja mislim da Udruga Roda ne radi na promjenama u ljudima (pa tako ne mislim ni da postoji ciljana skupina) već na promjenama uvjeta za roditelje i djecu. 
Promjene koje svim roditeljima i svoj djeci donose bolje uvjete rađanja, odrastanja, života u ovoj našoj zemlji. Mislim da je to fokus. 

A roditelji ponaosob ipak na svojim leđima nose odgovornost za svoju djecu, svoj način odgoja, svoj odabir isl. 

Što se marketinga tiče, jasno je meni Ria što si željela reći. Ali mislim da nije primjenjivo u ovom i ovakvim slučajevima. 

Udruga Roda nema samo jedan projekt. Ima ih više. I niti jedan nije jednostavan, lako odradiv a ne zaboravimo da ga odrađuju volonterke. 

PR u smislu koji ovdje spominjemo - nije tako jednostavno imati. Jer bi trebalo zaposliti osobu koja će u svakom trenutku znati sve detalje o svakom projektu i biti slobodna o tome govoriti gdje i kada treba. Dakle, popriličan zalogaj.

A ovako, Udruga radi, ljudi pričaju, ponekad vidite na TV ili u novinama ili čujete na radiju neke članove / članice  koji govore o određenim projektima. 

Ja mislim da je obzirom na količinu posla i broj aktvista - više nego dobar PR.

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Deaedi prvotno napisa
> ...


mislim na dio roditelja tj. određeni profil roditelja
tj. onog tko se ne želi vezati uz dijete, koji želi što prije stvoriti distancu, majka koja odluči da neće dojiti,  u biti, svi oni roditelji koji ciljeve Udruge smatraju nebitnim , nevažnim ....

----------


## MGrubi

> Ja mislim da Udruga Roda ne radi na promjenama u ljudima (pa tako ne mislim ni da postoji ciljana skupina) već na promjenama uvjeta za roditelje i djecu. 
> Promjene koje svim roditeljima i svoj djeci donose bolje uvjete rađanja, odrastanja, života u ovoj našoj zemlji. Mislim da je to fokus.


x

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


stvarno ima takvih roditelja. mene je recimo najviše dirnulo mišljenje jedne osobe o nosiljkama. a glasilo je otprilike ovako:" te rode nose svoju djecu da im budu blizu srca pa sam odustala od nosiljke. ja volim svoje dite, ali se ne želim pretjerano vezati za njega, ionako će otići od kuće sa 18 godina".
mislim da misliš na ovakve stavove.

----------


## sorciere

> nitko ne brani dijeljenje poklon paketa koji ne krše Kod
> jel to tako teško? podijeliti poklon pakete a da nemaju loga ili uzorke ikojeg proizvođača adaptiranog?


kad se nešto uzima - red je da se da i adekvatna zamjena. jel to tako teško?

----------


## Anci

> Ja i dalje mislim da je zabrinjavajuce ako ciljna skupina ima tako lose misljenje.


To je sve zbog površnosti.

Naime, često pogledam teme na poteškoćama dojenja...
Nikad dosad nisam vidjela da savjetnice mamama koje imaju takvih problema i kombiniraju npr. dojenje i bočicu  savjetuju da odmah bace bočicu i dijete na cicu pa kud puklo da puklo.

Da netko ne želi dojiti, ne bi se ni javljao na ovaj forum i tražio savjet. Ako savjet traži, savjet i dobije.

Što je u tome loše :? 

Znamo da je dojenje najbolje za dijete. Ali stvarno nisam vidjela da im se savjetuje bacanje bočica i osuda zbog neuspjeha.

A oslanjati se na tu i tamo koji post neke forumašice (ili forumaša), nekad istina, netko i pretjera, ... pa zar to može biti mjerilo?

Meni nije.


Mislim, i mene je jedna jednom skoro potjerala sa Zaštitimo dojenje, kao što tu radim jer ne dojim :? 
A dijete mi se već samoposlužuje  :Laughing:

----------


## Ria

> Što se marketinga tiče, jasno je meni Ria što si željela reći. Ali mislim da nije primjenjivo u ovom i ovakvim slučajevima. 
> 
> Udruga Roda nema samo jedan projekt. Ima ih više. I niti jedan nije jednostavan, lako odradiv a ne zaboravimo da ga odrađuju volonterke. 
> 
> PR u smislu koji ovdje spominjemo - nije tako jednostavno imati. Jer bi trebalo zaposliti osobu koja će u svakom trenutku znati sve detalje o svakom projektu i biti slobodna o tome govoriti gdje i kada treba. Dakle, popriličan zalogaj.
> 
> A ovako, Udruga radi, ljudi pričaju, ponekad vidite na TV ili u novinama ili čujete na radiju neke članove / članice  koji govore o određenim projektima. 
> 
> Ja mislim da je obzirom na količinu posla i broj aktvista - više nego dobar PR.


Kužim i ja tvoj point, no suprotnog sam mišljenja. Smatram da je PR ovdje sasvim primjenjiv i potreban.
No o tome bi se moglo razglabat nadugo i naširoko, no to nije tema topica. 
Kad već spominjemo znanje i stručnost, mislim da ni ovdje ne bi bilo šoše potražit savjet jedne takve osobe.

----------


## mikka

koliko sam skuzila, roda je na losem glasu samo zbog dojenja (???), ne i zbog drugih projekata. 

mislim da roda propagira malo veci angazman roditelja prema djeci i okolini (dojenje, platnene, AS..), pa da to nekima nije dobrodoslo, mozda zato jer im se jednostavno ne da.

----------


## Anci

> stvarno ima takvih roditelja. mene je recimo najviše dirnulo mišljenje jedne osobe o nosiljkama. a glasilo je otprilike ovako:" te rode nose svoju djecu da im budu blizu srca pa sam odustala od nosiljke. ja volim svoje dite, ali se ne želim pretjerano vezati za njega, ionako će otići od kuće sa 18 godina".
> mislim da misliš na ovakve stavove.


Ma daj :shock: 

To vjerojatno netko provocira, a mi se kačimo.

Meni je dobar onaj s _krpom_.  :Grin:

----------


## Ria

> mislim da roda propagira malo veci angazman roditelja prema djeci i okolini (dojenje, platnene, AS..), pa da to nekima nije dobrodoslo, mozda zato jer im se jednostavno ne da.


Ima vjerojatno i toga, ali nebi poopćavala jer vjerujem da ima i puno drugih razloga koji bi se tebi ili meni učinili bezveze, a nekome su veliki ko' kuća.
Ma sve je stvar izbora, još samo kad bi ga svi uvijek imali.

----------


## ronin

velika je šteta ako se više ne dobiva ona knjiga....to nije najsretnije rješenje

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nitko ne brani dijeljenje poklon paketa koji ne krše Kod
> jel to tako teško? podijeliti poklon pakete a da nemaju loga ili uzorke ikojeg proizvođača adaptiranog?
> 
> 
> kad se nešto uzima - red je da se da i adekvatna zamjena. jel to tako teško?


nije, samo o tome odlučuje Ministarstvo , ne Roda
oni se trebaju organizirati, izbaciti sporne djelove i ostaviti ostale reklamne materijale koji ne krše Kod
biće da im je previše posla , jednostavnije je kad to netko drugi napravi npr. predstavnik proizvođača adaptiranog

----------


## cvijeta73

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nitko ne brani dijeljenje poklon paketa koji ne krše Kod
> jel to tako teško? podijeliti poklon pakete a da nemaju loga ili uzorke ikojeg proizvođača adaptiranog?
> 
> 
> kad se nešto uzima - red je da se da i adekvatna zamjena. jel to tako teško?


mislim da sorcie ima pravo. ne samo vezano uz paket.

ljudima najteže pada nemogućnost izbora. na to smo najviše osjetljivi - tko si ti da mi braniš izbor i uz to me nazivaš neinformiranom jer ne podržavam tvoj izbor.

----------


## Forka

> vidim da dosta mama reagira na to što im je uskraćen paket "sretna beba"... dakle - ne mogu *uzeti* ono što one smatraju da im odgovara.


Mislim da se nismo razumjeli... Moje "uzimam" nije se odnosilo ni na kakve materijalne oblike, možda bi bilo bolje da sam napisala "čitam" ili "prihvaćam". Također, moj post nije imao ama baš nikakve veze niti aluzije na paket "Sretna beba", ne znam odakle ta poveznica...
Sorry...

----------


## mikka

znam, ne ulazim ja ni u cije razloge, nego konstatiram da za ovo sto roda propagira stvarno treba malo veci angazman (dojenje-ne odustati ako se pojave problemi, platnene-pranje, susenje vs. kupovanje i bacanje u smece, AS-montiranje, stavljanje djeteta unutra, vezanje, stajanje kad place, odvezivanje, vadenje, bla, bla... da je jednostavno, pa i nije bas. lakse je da se neko sjedne iza, drzi bebu i to je to  :Grin:  ) pa se ljudima mozda ne da.

----------


## cvijeta73

uf, mrzim kad dok pišem se nanizaju postovi   :Grin:

----------


## Točka

> ljudima najteže pada nemogućnost izbora. na to smo najviše osjetljivi - tko si ti da mi braniš izbor i uz to me nazivaš neinformiranom jer ne podržavam tvoj izbor.


E ovo potpisujem.

----------


## Ria

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vidim da dosta mama reagira na to što im je uskraćen paket "sretna beba"... dakle - ne mogu *uzeti* ono što one smatraju da im odgovara.
> 
> 
> Mislim da se nismo razumjeli... Moje "uzimam" nije se odnosilo ni na kakve materijalne oblike, možda bi bilo bolje da sam napisala "čitam" ili "prihvaćam". Također, moj post nije imao ama baš nikakve veze niti aluzije na paket "Sretna beba", ne znam odakle ta poveznica...
> Sorry...


Dođe ti na isto. 
Po meni je Scorci savršeno usporedila.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> M.a.r.t.a prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> stvarno ima takvih roditelja. mene je recimo najviše dirnulo mišljenje jedne osobe o nosiljkama. a glasilo je otprilike ovako:" te rode nose svoju djecu da im budu blizu srca pa sam odustala od nosiljke. ja volim svoje dite, ali se ne želim pretjerano vezati za njega, ionako će otići od kuće sa 18 godina".
> mislim da misliš na ovakve stavove.
> 
> 
> Ma daj :shock: 
> 
> ...


to je primjer is stvarnog (mog) života.

----------


## MGrubi

> ljudima najteže pada nemogućnost izbora. na to smo najviše osjetljivi - tko si ti da mi braniš izbor i uz to me nazivaš neinformiranom jer ne podržavam tvoj izbor.


neke tipove marketinga se treba imati pod kontrolom
i to nije izumila Roda
npr. nema reklamiranja jakog alkohola, cigareta ... i adaptiranog
oni koji su formirali te zakone i pravilnike valjda imaju debel razlog za to

----------


## Ailish

što ne mogu uzeti Sretnu bebu u apoteci tko želi?

----------


## Anci

> to je primjer is stvarnog (mog) života.


Onda, što reći...  :Sad:

----------


## Anci

> uf, mrzim kad dok pišem se nanizaju postovi


  :Laughing:  
Potpis, naravno!

----------


## Ria

> Anci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  M.a.r.t.a prvotno napisa
> ...


Ma joj, nećemo valjda takve ekstreme navodit. 
Moja A. je prohodala s 14 mjeseci, a negdje s 11-12 je moja susjeda skomentirala kako malena ne hoda jer je ja svaki dan vezujem u auto u neku spravu u kojoj joj senogice skvrče i da neće ni prohopdat zbog tog mučenja (radilo se o Cabriu).  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
I sad bi ja trebala nju uzimat za primjer...samo za dobru zabavu, za ništa drugo.

----------


## Anci

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> uf, mrzim kad dok pišem se nanizaju postovi  
> 
> 
>   
> Potpis, naravno!


Sad znam zašto ovdje kasniš!

Prestani se tamo svađat s mujicom  :Laughing:

----------


## zhabica

> Prestani se tamo svađat s mujicom


 :Sad:

----------


## abonjeko

Na što sve ljudi troše svoje dragocjeno vrijeme  :Crying or Very sad:  ...bacila sam oko i uočila ispod njihovog loga "leteći" natpis koji kaže: "100% tolerancije za različitost - 0% tolerancije za vrijeđanje" :? ...jel' to njihova nit vodilja ili samo stoji tako, bez veze.... :/

----------


## cvijeta73

> Anci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Laughing:  
ajme meni - ja tri dana pred godišnji, rekla sve što sam imala za reći oko homoseksualnih brakova i taman sam se nadala lijepo završiti sve poslove u neko razumno vrijeme. a ne, baš danas eto ti dva topika na koja ne mogu šutiti   :Grin:

----------


## roby

> Ma joj, nećemo valjda takve ekstreme navodit. 
> Moja A. je prohodala s 14 mjeseci, a negdje s 11-12 je moja susjeda skomentirala kako malena ne hoda jer je ja svaki dan vezujem u auto u neku spravu u kojoj joj senogice skvrče i da neće ni prohopdat zbog tog mučenja (radilo se o Cabriu).   
> I sad bi ja trebala nju uzimat za primjer...samo za dobru zabavu, za ništa drugo.


KOmentare starjih ljudi ja uopče ne doživljavam. Svjesna sam da većina njih nas ne može shvatiti . Teško me i moja mama razumije. Pa na takve komentare kažem samo da, da ili se nasmijem. I sve 5!!!

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Moj ekstrem ima 30 god i dvoje djece.

----------


## Balarosa

> ja mislim da ipak udruzi roda fali jedan dobar, kvalitetan PR stručnjak. 
> po meni, ipak nije za zanemariti negativne komentare na, eto već četvrtom roditeljskom forumu. 
> da ne govorim o mom parku, uuu i tamo mame znaju oplest po rodi. 
> 
> kako će vaše akcije doprijeti do ciljanih skupina ako ciljana skupina ima a priori lošu sliku o udruzi? onda bi prva akcija trebala biti - ispravljanje loše slike o udruzi.


I ja bih ovo potpisala. Razumijem da u ciljevima udruge ne može biti mjesta dopadljivosti, ali izrazi "ah, one Rode", "sekta", "ekstremne" ne bi se smjeli zanemariti. Cijenim udrugu, dobila sam ogromnu pomoć i preko telefona i preko foruma, ali... ima oko mene dosta novopečnih mama koje me nešto pitaju i uvijek jako pazim da ne spomenem riječ Roda jer sam doživjela u par navrata da se osoba odmah isključi. 
Također, često mi se čini da ovaj forum, koliko god ga ja voljela, potpomaže tu negativnu sliku udruge. Ima puno ljudi koji nemaju takta pri savjetovanju i iznošenju mišljenja, koji su vatreni pobornici Rodine filozofije, ali u toj vatri nemaju mjere. I mogu moderatori pisati "stav forumaša nije službeni stav Udruge", to nije ono što se zapazi i pamti.

----------


## Maja

> Također, često mi se čini da ovaj forum, koliko god ga ja voljela, potpomaže tu negativnu sliku udruge. Ima puno ljudi koji nemaju takta pri savjetovanju i iznošenju mišljenja, koji su vatreni pobornici Rodine filozofije, ali u toj vatri nemaju mjere. I mogu moderatori pisati "stav forumaša nije službeni stav Udruge", to nije ono što se zapazi i pamti.


je
ali jedini lijek tome je ugasiti forum

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja mislim da ipak udruzi roda fali jedan dobar, kvalitetan PR stručnjak. 
> po meni, ipak nije za zanemariti negativne komentare na, eto već četvrtom roditeljskom forumu. 
> da ne govorim o mom parku, uuu i tamo mame znaju oplest po rodi. 
> 
> kako će vaše akcije doprijeti do ciljanih skupina ako ciljana skupina ima a priori lošu sliku o udruzi? onda bi prva akcija trebala biti - ispravljanje loše slike o udruzi.
> 
> ...


x

----------


## Anci

> Balarosa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Također, često mi se čini da ovaj forum, koliko god ga ja voljela, potpomaže tu negativnu sliku udruge. Ima puno ljudi koji nemaju takta pri savjetovanju i iznošenju mišljenja, koji su vatreni pobornici Rodine filozofije, ali u toj vatri nemaju mjere. I mogu moderatori pisati "stav forumaša nije službeni stav Udruge", to nije ono što se zapazi i pamti.
> 
> 
> je
> ali jedini lijek tome je ugasiti forum


No, no...

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Balarosa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Također, često mi se čini da ovaj forum, koliko god ga ja voljela, potpomaže tu negativnu sliku udruge. Ima puno ljudi koji nemaju takta pri savjetovanju i iznošenju mišljenja, koji su vatreni pobornici Rodine filozofije, ali u toj vatri nemaju mjere. I mogu moderatori pisati "stav forumaša nije službeni stav Udruge", to nije ono što se zapazi i pamti.
> 
> 
> je
> ali jedini lijek tome je ugasiti forum


neeee, to ne želimo  :shock:

----------


## Anci

...ali Maja je u pravu

----------


## cvijeta73

> Moj ekstrem ima 30 god i dvoje djece.


ja se uopće ne slažem da je to nešto ekstremno. ljudi su različiti pa tako imaju i različiti odnos prema djeci. ljudi kadkad kažu nešto nepromišljeno, nešto u što u stvari niti sami ne vjeruju. sto i jedna varijanta postoji.

za mene je ekstrem baka od mm-a koja se rastala od svog muža - mama od mm-a je pripala mužu - svom tati, a sin njoj. sina je istog časa dala u instituciju. s kćerkom - mojom sveki, nije imala nikakav kontakt do onog trena kad je mm napunio cca 18 godina. sad se kune u njega i svoje praunuke - našu djecu. i stalno bi nas nešto posjećivala i bila s nama.  :?

----------


## Maja

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Balarosa prvotno napisa
> ...


pa ne budemo, još uvijek ocjenjujemo da prednosti prevaguju pred nedostacima, ali ovo navedeno nikakav PR neće srediti.

----------


## Balarosa

> Balarosa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Također, često mi se čini da ovaj forum, koliko god ga ja voljela, potpomaže tu negativnu sliku udruge. Ima puno ljudi koji nemaju takta pri savjetovanju i iznošenju mišljenja, koji su vatreni pobornici Rodine filozofije, ali u toj vatri nemaju mjere. I mogu moderatori pisati "stav forumaša nije službeni stav Udruge", to nije ono što se zapazi i pamti.
> 
> 
> je
> ali jedini lijek tome je ugasiti forum


Onda bih sebično izabrala lošu sliku Rode u javnosti  :Wink: 

Je li ikad postojala mogućnost da forum radi "undercover"? Da je Roda nekakav partner, ali da ih ime ne povezuje?

----------


## Maja

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Balarosa prvotno napisa
> ...


mislim da bi se taj cover brzo probio   :Grin:

----------


## Ria

> Ria prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Ma joj, nećemo valjda takve ekstreme navodit. 
> Moja A. je prohodala s 14 mjeseci, a negdje s 11-12 je moja susjeda skomentirala kako malena ne hoda jer je ja svaki dan vezujem u auto u neku spravu u kojoj joj senogice skvrče i da neće ni prohopdat zbog tog mučenja (radilo se o Cabriu).   
> I sad bi ja trebala nju uzimat za primjer...samo za dobru zabavu, za ništa drugo.
> 
> 
> KOmentare starjih ljudi ja uopče ne doživljavam. Svjesna sam da većina njih nas ne može shvatiti . Teško me i moja mama razumije. Pa na takve komentare kažem samo da, da ili se nasmijem. I sve 5!!!


To nije starija žena. To je žena 72. godište, majka dvoje djece u školi i jedne beb od godinu i pol. :/

----------


## MGrubi

jednom sam uzela drugi nick, na drugom roditeljskom forumu, isti tren kad sam poduprla dojenje, bila sam optužena da sam "Roda"

----------


## Mukica

> Citat [jazavcar4]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ok, statisitka kaze da se u HR svake godine rodi cca 42,000 bebana.
> ajmo rec da ih baren 50% ima ne pretjerano lude mame. Ostaje jos cca 20,000. 
> Koliko clanova imaju Rode?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

di bi nam bio kraj da nas ima samo 10% od 20.000

----------


## krumpiric

da je i 5.  :Laughing:

----------


## Serpentina

satrli bi neznanje  8)

----------


## Anci

> jednom sam uzela drugi nick, na drugom roditeljskom forumu, isti tren kad sam poduprla dojenje, bila sam optužena da sam "Roda"


Tebe su prozvali tamo  :Laughing:

----------


## sladjanaf

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja mislim da ipak udruzi roda fali jedan dobar, kvalitetan PR stručnjak. 
> po meni, ipak nije za zanemariti negativne komentare na, eto već četvrtom roditeljskom forumu. 
> da ne govorim o mom parku, uuu i tamo mame znaju oplest po rodi. 
> 
> kako će vaše akcije doprijeti do ciljanih skupina ako ciljana skupina ima a priori lošu sliku o udruzi? onda bi prva akcija trebala biti - ispravljanje loše slike o udruzi.
> 
> ...



ovo sve potpisujem. 

i znam da stav forumaša nije stav udruge, ali ne mogu si pomoći kad npr. čitam MGrubi - a to je ponovila već jedno 345 puta, pa ne samo da je tužno nego je i izlizano alkohol, cigarete i adaptirano trpati u isti koš. ja bih zaista poradila malo na svojoj komunikativnoj tehnici, odnosno načinu dopiranja do ciljane skupine, u ovom slučaju budućih majki.

i to što dotična ide po svim živim forumima i na takav način propagira dojenje, rodi nije nikakva pozitivna reklama. prije debelo negativna.

----------


## sladjanaf

> jednom sam uzela drugi nick, na drugom roditeljskom forumu, isti tren kad sam poduprla dojenje, bila sam optužena da sam "Roda"


a ja osobno znam da rodine savjetnice za dojenje ne bi na takav način "podupirale" dojenje.

i tako zbog tvog nedostatka takta, sve rode postanu "militantne babe".

to je medvjeđa usluga.

----------


## MGrubi

čitaj kontekst, ne čupaj riječi iz njega
moj stil pisanja je grub, jer sam ja takva
uvijek se možeš direkt na mene okomiti, ja ću uzvratiti
pobij mi argumetne

i da budemo jasni ja sam samo napisala nešto što u zakonu odavno je več napisano: nema reklamiranja: duhana, alkohola, adaptiranog .. (za te znam, možda ima još nešto što se ne smije reklamirati)
i samo u tom kontekstu stavljam te 3 stvari u istu rečenicu, jer im je "zabrana reklamiranja" zajednička crta, samo to : zabranja reklamiranja

a ja nisam pisala te zakone

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jednom sam uzela drugi nick, na drugom roditeljskom forumu, isti tren kad sam poduprla dojenje, bila sam optužena da sam "Roda"
> 
> 
> a ja osobno znam da rodine savjetnice za dojenje ne bi na takav način "podupirale" dojenje.
> 
> i tako zbog tvog nedostatka takta, sve rode postanu "militantne babe".
> ...


moje podupiranje dojenja je bilo samo objašnjavanje štra se dešava i da samo nastavi kako i do sad radi
osoba koja je tražila savjet me nije napala, nego druga osoba

a kad sam na jednom forumu spomenula zajedničko spavanje ... inčovalo me, u roku keks

----------


## sladjanaf

> čitaj kontekst, ne čupaj riječi iz njega
> moj stil pisanja je grub, jer sam ja takva
> uvijek se možeš direkt na mene okomiti, ja ću uzvratiti
> pobij mi argumetne
> 
> i da budemo jasni ja sam samo napisala nešto što u zakonu odavno je več napisano: nema reklamiranja: duhana, alkohola, adaptiranog .. (za te znam, možda ima još nešto što se ne smije reklamirati)
> i samo u tom kontekstu stavljam te 3 stvari u istu rečenicu, jer im je "zabrana reklamiranja" zajednička crta, samo to : zabranja reklamiranja
> 
> a ja nisam pisala te zakone


pa ja te ne znam osobno, ne znam da si gruba osoba (a ne znaju ni drugi), ali hvala ti na objašnjenju, sad mi je puno lakše kad napišeš da samo citiraš zakone   :Rolling Eyes:  

to nije argument - u hrvatskom zakonu piše i da je cijepljenje djece obvezno, zašto to ne citiraš?

----------


## MGrubi

jer nema veze sa dotičnom temom

ja sam se više puta izjasnila da sam za pravo na selektivno cjepljenje, pravo na obavještenost o nuspojavama i šta me sve ljuti kod samog procesa masovnog cjepljenja

nije me briga jel ti lakše ili ne, poanta je u čupanju izjave van konteksta, što nije ureda sa tvoje strane, jer kad iščupaš iz te izjave samo 3 riječi: adaptirano, duhan i alkohol, ispada da sam rekla da su te 3 stvari iste, dakle : toksične, poviusuju krvni tlak, oduzimaju racionalno razmišljanje, ne smiješ voziti dok ih uzimaš....
nisu iste. samo se trebaš potruditi priočitati rečenicu, kompletnu sa kontekstom u kojem je pisana

----------


## Mony

Sladjo, ne ciljas valjda na zabranu pisanja po netu o Rodi i Rodinim vizijama (cak i na nacin kako ih pojedinac sagledava - mozda ponekad i krivo) osim na Rodinom forumu da se nesto ne bi krivo shvatilo?  :Grin:  

Svi smo razliciti i svatko ima svoj stil pisanja.

Ako se nekome ne svidja, a ne zeli na dulji nacin doci do odgovora, znaci: uvjeriti se sam, bolje nek se povodi po ovome:



> Ne treba slijepo upijati svaku riječ ni od kuda


a ne donositi zakljucke o militantnosti ovih ili onih.

Jedino ako nisi ovim primjerom htjela dokazati kako je Rodi potreban PR?

----------


## Mony

> ali ne mogu si pomoći kad npr. čitam MGrubi - a to je ponovila već jedno 345 puta, pa ne samo da je tužno nego je i izlizano alkohol, cigarete i adaptirano trpati u isti koš.



A s ovim se slazem neovisno o gore napisanom -
MGrubi, cesto iznosis nepotpune ili nedovoljno obradjene informacije, sto ne uzimam za zlo, jer je ovo ipak pisani nacin komunikacije, al ovo gore mnogim nedojiljama (a i mnogim drugima) ne izgleda bas lijepo.

----------


## cvijeta73

meni je *mgrubi* baš simpatična. i uvijek se ispriča kad povrijedi nečije osjećaje. često se s njom ne slažem, uvijek mi odgovori na post, ne ignorira me, ne govori s visoka - samo brani svoje mišljenje. kao što ja zastupam svoje. ako mislim da koristi neadekvatnu argumentaciju ili neadekvatne primjere - to kažem. i - koji je problem?

----------


## maria71

Mgrubi je mila majka prema nekima .

Nije kraljica takta , to defintivno, ali je , bar meni, jako simpa.

----------


## andrea

> To što neke "umorne" žene ne vole rooming in, jer se ne mogu odmorit od djeteta, mene samo može nasmijati. To mi je kao kad je moj pokojni stari znao reć' kad se probudio - da se ide na kauč malo odmorit - od spavanja.


na stranu što ti usporedba ne stoji, ja, npr., smatram da ovaki  komentari također utječu na imidž udruge  (zašto _umorne_ pod navodnike ?, zar žena ne smije/ ne može biti umorna poslije poroda  ?  i zar mora željeti rooming in ?  daj mi reci, molim te, šta te tu može toliko nasmijati  ?!


inače, način na koji se izražavaju forumaši/ce na indexu (u ovoj raspravi, ostalo nisam čitala) samo za sebe govori dovoljno, sasvim sam sigurna da se o mnogočemu na taj način izražavaju, a ne samo o rodi, tako da...


kužim o čemu priča Ria

----------


## Mony

Maria, ti stalno prozivas neke bezimene.

Pitam se postoje li uopce   :Grin:  

 :Wink:  



dok je MGrubi "prozvana" i na indexu i Rodi - koja kombinacija   :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ali ne mogu si pomoći kad npr. čitam MGrubi - a to je ponovila već jedno 345 puta, pa ne samo da je tužno nego je i izlizano alkohol, cigarete i adaptirano trpati u isti koš.
> 
> 
> 
> A s ovim se slazem neovisno o gore napisanom -
> MGrubi, cesto iznosis nepotpune ili nedovoljno obradjene informacije, sto ne uzimam za zlo, jer je ovo ipak pisani nacin komunikacije, al ovo gore mnogim nedojiljama (a i mnogim drugima) ne izgleda bas lijepo.


kadkad nemam vremena pisati duži post, no sve je bilo u vezi reklamiranja, marketinga ... a i kadkad mislim da je čitanje konteksta rasprave dovoljno da se shvati šta želim reči

i nemam takta
i kad želim ostaviti dojam koristim oštre izjave, dramatične ...

----------


## maria71

@ mony postoje, postoje   :Wink:  

Ali mene je strah jerbo svi znaju gdje živim i kako se zovem  pa ne bih prozivala   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

> dok je MGrubi "prozvana" i na indexu i Rodi - koja kombinacija


stvarno
samo tamo neću ići raspravljati, do njihova mišljenja mi nije stalo

----------


## Dijana

znaš kaj, sladjanaf, mogla si mgrubi skrenuti pažnju na netaktičnost, nelogičnost štaveć,  ako si je tako doživjela, onda kad ju je i napisala, onda bi to po meni bilo korektno, ovo baš i nije. A ni drugih koji se krpaju na tvoj post.

----------


## Mony

> @ mony postoje, postoje   
> 
> Ali mene je strah jerbo svi znaju gdje živim i kako se zovem  pa ne bih prozivala



A mozda _im_ i djeca postanu tvoji ucenici   :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

[quote="andrea"]


> na stranu što ti usporedba ne stoji, ja, npr., smatram da ovaki  komentari također utječu na imidž udruge  (zašto _umorne_ pod navodnike ?, zar žena ne smije/ ne može biti umorna poslije poroda  ?  i zar mora željeti rooming in ?  daj mi reci, molim te, šta te tu može toliko nasmijati  ?!


slažem se s tobom kad je riječ o neumješnosti usporedbe i neumješnosti komentara. ali kad je riječ o tome da takvi komentari mogu utjecati na imidž udruge  :/ 
svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje, svatko ima pravo i na svoj komentar - svatko ima pravo i zaletiti se, stisnuti pošaljite prije nego pregledajte. ipak je ovo nezahvalna komunikacija - jedan smajlić manje ili jedan krivi smajlić više - i cijeli kontekst posta postaje upitan.
na moderatorima je da moderiraju. e, tu već grešaka i neumjesnih komentara mora biti puno, puno manje.

----------


## sorciere

mgrubi za predsjednika   :Grin:  

kaj ste zapele za ženu?   :/ 

ne kužim sad ova prepucavanja... index nema cenzuru, i izađe ono kaj je napisano. ovdje kad popizdiš i to napišeš - izađe "gruba riječ".

oni koji pišu na indexu imaju različita mišljenja. ovdje se govori o tome da razlike treba prihvaćati. i zakaj onda (već) 4 strane o tome - ko je u pravu, a ko nije... 
 :?

----------


## malena beba

procitala sam navedeni topic na indeksu, ne mogu vjerovati koja je to razina komunikacije   :Rolling Eyes:  
kao da je roda neka sekta... evo, ja sam ovdje puno toga naucila. i stekla puno virtualnih prijateljica (cak i na fejsu   :Grin:  )
ni to mi nije pomoglo da dojim, pa nikome nista. dijete je ipak bilo na adaptiranom, jos spava s dudom varalicom, ima svoj krevetic, mi imamo svoj, koristimo kolica a ne maramu (iako bi rado, mozda za trece   :Grin:  ), ponekad jede i slatkise, redovito je cijepljeno, koristimo pampers a ne platnene ... i da ne nabrajam dalje.... mislim da me niko nece ni prozivat ni razapet zbog ovoga. svatko ima svoje misljenje i odgaja svoje dijete najbolje sto zna. i nije mi uopce jasno da idu prozivati rodu, ako im se ne svidja/ne slazu se sa stajalistima forumasa/udruge rode ne moraju ni citati, nitko ih ne prisiljava na to.

----------


## Mony

> znaš kaj, sladjanaf, mogla si mgrubi skrenuti pažnju na netaktičnost, nelogičnost štaveć,  ako si je tako doživjela, onda kad ju je i napisala, onda bi to po meni bilo korektno, ovo baš i nije. A ni drugih koji se krpaju na tvoj post.



Pa nadovezala se (ko i ja) na recenicu koju je kvotala - sta to nije u trenutku kad ju je dozivjela  :?

----------


## Dijana

> isti tren kad sam poduprla dojenje


ovo je ono na što se nadovezala, no stvarno mi se ne da dalje. Isto velim pustite ženu na miru.

----------


## Mony

> mgrubi za predsjednika   
> 
> kaj ste zapele za ženu?   :/ 
> 
> ne kužim sad ova prepucavanja... index nema cenzuru, i izađe ono kaj je napisano. ovdje kad popizdiš i to napišeš - izađe "gruba riječ".
> 
> oni koji pišu na indexu imaju različita mišljenja. ovdje se govori o tome da razlike treba prihvaćati. i zakaj onda (već) 4 strane o tome - ko je u pravu, a ko nije... 
>  :?



Mislim da je MGrubi dosla usputno   :Wink:  . Mogla je to biti i Tiwi, al se nismo zakacile za andrejin post.
A upravo o boldanom raspravljamo (i prihvacamo, mislim), ali u kontekstu razlicitih tumacenja na ostalim forumima.

----------


## Mony

sorry, nisam boldala nego underline-ala bit   :Wink:

----------


## mamasch

> procitala sam navedeni topic na indeksu, ne mogu vjerovati koja je to razina komunikacije  
> kao da je roda neka sekta... evo, ja sam ovdje puno toga naucila. i stekla puno virtualnih prijateljica (cak i na fejsu  ) 
> ni to mi nije pomoglo da dojim, pa nikome nista. dijete je ipak bilo na adaptiranom, jos spava s dudom varalicom, ima svoj krevetic, mi imamo svoj, koristimo kolica a ne maramu (iako bi rado, mozda za trece  ), ponekad jede i slatkise, redovito je cijepljeno, koristimo pampers a ne platnene ... i da ne nabrajam dalje.... mislim da me niko nece ni prozivat ni razapet zbog ovoga. svatko ima svoje misljenje i odgaja svoje dijete najbolje sto zna. i nije mi uopce jasno da idu prozivati rodu, ako im se ne svidja/ne slazu se sa stajalistima forumasa/udruge rode ne moraju ni citati, nitko ih ne prisiljava na to.



X

Ovako nešto sam napisala i tu i na indexovoj "raspravi" ali iz nekog neobjašnjivog razloga nije mi prihvatilo post. 

Valjda svemogući internet ipak nije tak pametan kak neki misle pa živu istinu ignorira.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Meni neće da pošalju onu krpu u koju se povije dijete da bi ko šišmiš visilo na sisi   :Crying or Very sad:  
I želim reći da da je situacija bliža slučajevima Velikih Panda ili Kengura.
Znam da sam neozbiljna, ali oni su ispod svakog nivoa, pa što rekli za Fantu, Okreni na igru.

----------


## sladjanaf

> znaš kaj, sladjanaf, mogla si mgrubi skrenuti pažnju na netaktičnost, nelogičnost štaveć,  ako si je tako doživjela, onda kad ju je i napisala, onda bi to po meni bilo korektno, ovo baš i nije. A ni drugih koji se krpaju na tvoj post.


znaš kaj, Dijana, skrenula sam - nakon izjave "cigarete, alkohol, adaptirano" - nisi primjetila?

da, i smatram da zbog njezinog "neimanja takta, oštrine i dramatičnosti" (kome se ona obraća?) Rodi treba PR (da, zbog toga sve ovo). i nisam korektna? ah, ... 

ne može se u isto vrijeme biti i dramatičan i korektan

----------


## Točka

Ja se mogu samo nadovezat da me ovo neugodno iznenadilo jer ne očekujem takav nivo razgovora od osoblja tj. članice Udruge: 




> Kokošinjac.
> Što i kako pišu o drugima, govori o njima samima.
> Nije vrijedno truda.
> Meni drago da smo takvima odbojni .
> I baš me nasmijalo da su neke dobile "zabranu"
> od ginekologa i pedijatra da posjećuje naše stranice  ...


a ovo ugodno: 


> Ne treba slijepo upijati svaku riječ od nikuda. Kako s rode, tako i u ordinacijama.

----------


## MGrubi

> ne može se u isto vrijeme biti i dramatičan i korektan


bingo

----------


## Dijana

sladjanaf, isprike, u pravu si.  :Smile:

----------


## Ora

> Meni neće da pošalju onu krpu u koju se povije dijete da bi ko šišmiš visilo na sisi   
> I želim reći da da je situacija bliža slučajevima Velikih Panda ili Kengura.
> Znam da sam neozbiljna, ali oni su ispod svakog nivoa, pa što rekli za Fantu, Okreni na igru.


*X*

S nekim stvarima se slažem, a s nekima ne. 
To je moje pravo, ali to ne znači da ću napasti nekoga ako ima drugačije mišljenje od moga.
Poštujem tuđe, ali tražim da se poštuje moje.
Da sam doživjela negativnih komentara ovdje, jesam...ali to ne znači da ću odmah reči kako forum ništa ne valja jer mi se nisu svidjeli odgovori pojedinih ljudi.
Da neki ljudi idu iz krajnosti u krajnost - ide, ali kao što sam već rekla, to je njihovo pravo.

Komunikaciju na indexu ne želim komentirati.
Tako se ne bi razgovara ni s najvećim neprijateljem.

----------


## Mima

Lako za index .. ja sam nedavno u parku svjedočila žučnoj raspravi - zapravo sipanju žuči - na Sveti Duh, rooming in, a naravno da je i Roda spomenuta   :Grin:

----------


## mama_mia22

ne kužim kaj fali ruming inu.
i neznam oće kak sam preživjela bez  knjižice iz sretne bebe.

btw, ni jazavčar nema pojma. u hrv se svake godine rodi 10 000 beba (podatak iz 2006.)

----------


## Loryblue

po meni je na onom topicu na indexu nekih 10-ak potpaljivača/ica vatre, a ostali nasjednu.
i onda zavlada kolektivno "ludilo" seruckanja i pljuckanja.

neke su stvari kod Roda i meni ekstremne i ne dijelim njihovo mišljenje, ali je to tako minorno u usporedbi s drugim stvarima koje sam ovdje pronašla i koje su mi pomogle kad mi je trebalo.
ima forumašica i mišljenja s kojima se nikad ne bi mogla složit oko iste stvari bez obzira na argumente, ali, bože moj, kud bi stigli kad bi svi isto mislili i osjećali.

ja sam uvjerena kako pola onih koje bacaju drvlje i kamenje na Rode i forum redovito ovdje postaju, a doma rade uspravo suprotno od onoga što pišu. možda im je to ispušni ventil :?

----------


## apricot

> btw, ni jazavčar nema pojma. u hrv se svake godine rodi 10 000 beba (podatak iz 2006.)


eh, da je tako, izumrli bismo!
samo u zagrebačkim rodilištima se rodi preko 10000 djece (bliže 15000)

----------


## mama_mia22

možda mi fali jedna nula..

 :Embarassed:  

il je to podatak za zgb bio...

----------


## apricot

je, je... za Zagreb   :Wink:

----------


## tonili

*poviješ u onu krpu oko sebe da visi ko šišmiš na sisi*
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Jedva čekam da postanem majka šimišica pa da mi šišmišići vise sa sisa!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> ne kužim kaj fali ruming inu.


pretpostavljam prostor gdje bi se mogao prakticirati.

----------


## mujica

meni je ovo jako simpa 


> al sam se i nasmijala. najbolji mi je neki tip, davor - bebe umiru od adaptranog mlijeka. 
> i kak se one svemu iščuđavaju.


U stvari cijeli taj pdf mi je simpa   :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Ja odnedavno pisem na jednom malom forumu sa ne previse clanova i neodredenom tematikom pa sam naisla na temu u kojoj se pljuju Rode iako tamo ima mozda 2-3 majke. I da znate da sam branila ovaj forum koji jako volim. Istina, ne slazem se uvijek sa svim niti se svi uvijek slazu samnom ali to je nase ljudsko pravo pa kome kak po volji. Ovakva prepucavanja index vs. roda su mi fakat...djetinjasta...

----------


## mama_mia22

meni je baš uzbudljivo sve ovo, mi linkali njih, oni nas, baš mi je fora. napeto nekak.

baš me zanima šta će bit dalje

----------


## Mima

Bome je meni i ovaj forum počeo malo bacati na Indexov u zadnje vrijeme.

----------


## maria71

> Bome je meni i ovaj forum počeo malo bacati na Indexov u zadnje vrijeme.


uvijek je tako ljeti

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> po meni je na onom topicu na indexu nekih 10-ak potpaljivača/ica vatre, a ostali nasjednu.
> i onda zavlada kolektivno "ludilo" seruckanja i pljuckanja.


x

----------


## leonisa

> meni je ovo jako simpa 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				al sam se i nasmijala. najbolji mi je neki tip, davor - bebe umiru od adaptranog mlijeka. 
> i kak se one svemu iščuđavaju.
> 			
> 		
> ...


koji pdf?

----------


## Dijana

> i neznam oće kak sam preživjela bez knjižice iz sretne bebe.


Bila je stvarno korisna knjižica, sad se dijeli Rodina brošura, koja sigurno ne zaostaje za njom, ali je nedostatak što se dijeli samo u Zagrebu.

 Ja sam iz Sretna bebe naučila kako dojiti, iščitavala sam je puno prije nego sam rodila i znala maltene sve napamet.





> Lako za index .. ja sam nedavno u parku svjedočila žučnoj raspravi - zapravo sipanju žuči - na Sveti Duh, rooming in, a naravno da je i Roda spomenuta


Ja sam na puno mjesta na forumu pročitala da je Udruga izričito protiv isključivog roominga, dakle da se mamama koje to ne žele, i omogući.
To je greška Sv. Duha, a ne Rode. Dakle, zabluda dijela javnosti.

----------


## mujica

> mujica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je ovo jako simpa 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				al sam se i nasmijala. najbolji mi je neki tip, davor - bebe umiru od adaptranog mlijeka. 
> ...


podforum "Majke protiv udruge Roda"

----------


## leonisa

aaaahaaa..topic. zbunilo me to sto si se zbunio  :Smile:

----------


## Joe

pročitala sam... baš je u stilu index.hr, neka ih.

----------


## sis

Ako ništa, "Rodin" forum je bar za koplje pristojniji. A "Index" nije jedini. Npr. http://www.trudnoca.net/forum/viewto...st=0&sk=t&sd=a

----------


## Joe

neka i njih.

----------


## tweety

[quote="Dijana"]


> i neznam oće kak sam preživjela bez knjižice iz sretne bebe.


Bila je stvarno korisna knjižica, sad se dijeli Rodina brošura, koja sigurno ne zaostaje za njom, ali je nedostatak što se dijeli samo u Zagrebu.

Ako bude sreće i pameti neće ostati samo na Zagrebu.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mama courage prvotno napisa
> ...


nego mene sad ovo kopka - MC je gene - tu nema sumnje.
al' tko je alterego  :shock: 
 :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

edit:  :shock: =  :?

----------


## krumpiric

tolko mi je toga na duši da bi mogla pisat satima....pogotovo jer se nisam u potpunosti uklopila ni u Udrugu (još) ni sa svime upoznala i "pomirila" i teoretski sam pripravnik u svakom smislu riječi, a kamoli da je imam snage branit...al eto, osjećam potrebu jer ovo čitaju i cure i dečki s indexa...

Nas je u RODI (pomozite) oko 300, svi smo ljudi za sebe, imamo različite životne uvjete i različite ciljeve u životu.Neki imaju 4-5 djece i odrekli su se karijere, a neki imaju dvoje i doktori(ce) su znanosti, ili obrnuto. Neki se bore s neplodnosti ili još nisu u fazi imanja djece. Neki imaju tek 25 ko ja i nikog oko sebe s djecom, neki su iskusni, s vrhunskom karijerom iza ledja. Neki imaju čitav tim baka i teta čuvalica, a neki rade, studiraju, kuhaju, i imaju troje djece....u svakom slučaju, nije nam se svima jednako lako nosit sa životom uz djecu...
Nismo svi dojili, neki su odgojili svoju djecu na AD mlijeku, jer im nije išlo, a nisu imali pomoć, jer im nije išlo, a spadali su u onih 1-2-3 ili bilo koliko, ali malo posto..koji nisu mogli.. neke je to užasno pogodilo, a neki su se savršeno saživjeli sa činjenicom da je dijete i poslije ADa živo i zdravo....
Neki od nas nisu vozili svoju djecu od rođenja u AS, jer im dotad nitko nije pričao o istoj, jer se nisu imali gdje educirati, jer tada nije bilo RODE...
Da ne pričam o tome da su nam djeca uglavnom cijepljena( a da onima kojima nisu oni jako dobro znaju zašto nisu), da marama nije bilo prije x godina, ili da je Jasper Juul prvu knjigu izdao u ovom desetljeću....
Ali nije u tome poanta...
Ja ne znam povijest Udruge jednako dobro kako je znaju druge cure, vjerujem da je nastala iz skupine ljudi, s jednog drugog meni jako bliskog foruma...i Udruga se morala profilirati, morala je naći gdje su te rupe u društvu i odnosima, koje pogađaju najosjetljivije....

Svakom je od nas jedna stvar bitnija od ostalih, meni je, na primjer, nesporedivo važnije da se djecu ne udara i da se ne voze bez AS i lete po autu, jer dovoljno dobro znam fiziku  :Grin:  , neko se drugi posvetio činjenici da su jednokratne pelene prepune kemije koja grije male testise i koja može uzrokovati neplodnost( sve žene koje koriste uloške samo nekoliko dana mjesečno, a ne nonstop ko pelene znaju kolko je ta kemija fuj, a vrijeme koliko dugo djeca nose pelene samo se produžuje, sve "stvoreno" da što više trošimo), neke cure jako dira snaga marketinga nadomjestaka ....a svi smo došli tu jer sami ne možemo ništa, a kad nas je 300 možemo barem malo pomaknuti svijet, omogućiti ljudima da nauče i dobiju nešto što inače nebi mogli...

Imam osjećaj da je najvećoj skupini ljudi marketing nadomjestaka najveći problem, muči vas što se kod nas na forumu ne spominju imena AD mlijeka ili što "forsiramo" dojenje....
Problem je u tome što ispada da RODA osuđuje majku, apsolutno *krivo*...ona osuđuje okolinu, društvo, sustav.... koja otežava majci, koja onemogućava majci lagan početak...
Često na drugim forumima čitam kako ljude vrijeđa ograničavanje marketinga, kao da marketing ne djeluje na nas....jer smo veći od toga.Kad žena rodi, osobito je ranjiva, slaba i umorna...svakoj ženi ostaje slika iz pedijatrijske ordinacije, il iz paketa sretna beba, mirno preslatko dijete koje spava ko anđeo i logo firme u čošku, svaka žena se prestraši kad dodje zastoj, mastitis, i idealan scenarij je susjeda ili patronažna koja onda kaže nemoj, gladno je...i patronažna obično sugerira i marku, onu od koje dobije kunu, dvije...ne pomažu ni slabo educirani pedijatri, koji o dojenju ne uče osobito na faksu i educiraju se samo ako to žele. I koji obično ostavljaju dojam da sva djeca savršeno prihvate dojku, da sva djeca moraju bit određenih gabarita ili spavati i ne imati grčeve....
Nije nedojiti loše ni grijeh niti znači da to čini nekog lošom majkom, puno drugih stvari čini majku, nisu sva djeca ista, neka obožavaju ciku, neka se polako priviknu i imaš osjećaj da je neće nikad prihvatit, s nekima ide tepško i preteško.Nama smeta što se dojenje toliko banalizira i lako nadomjesti... ono nije banalno... naporno je, treba se na njega psihički pripremiti, fizički pripremiti...treba educirati društvo da majci pomogne, a ne da joj odmaže, nabija krivnju, ili nudi bočicu pa onda nabija krivnju, šta je najgora opcija...
RODA želi omogućiti ženi da PROBA i da ima vjere u sebe i u svoje tijelo, da joj se ne nudi non stop i na svakom čošku zamjena za ono što ona uglavnom može, kad se opusti, kad vjeruje u sebe....a ako ne ide, šta sad, ne ide...idemo dalje, svi mi kiksamo u milijun stvari ko roditelji...

Eto, ja mislim ovako, ima u RODI cura koje smatraju da je AD veći problem, ima ih koji su ga i sami koristili...šta sad...

Vidim da se spominje i rooming-in. RODI je cilj dobrobit majke i DJETETA. Ok, ima majki koje to ne žele, bilo bi dobro da imaju drugu opciju, to je stvar rodilišta, mene je užasno bolilo (rodila sam u Petrovoj) kad su bebu koja je 9 mjeseci živjela u meni naslagali ko kobasicu na ili ispod drugih beba i donosili mi je kad njima čufne. Nekim njihovim ritmom, ne ritmom moje bebe, bilo mi je užasno( bila sam u sobi do beba) slušat urlanje beba čitavu noć i ignoriranje od strane sestara, bilo mi je užasno ić MOLIT da mi daju vlastito dijete da ga primim i podojim, crveno od plača i znojno...srce mi je pucalo kad bi ga odvodili od mene, kao da nije 9mj živio ispod mog srca, pokuala sam zamisit kako je njemu, tek se odvojio od mene, savršena sigurnost, toplina i mir, stalno uz moje srce i onda su ga iščupali na najbrutalniji i neprirodniji moguć način i uvalili u neku sobu da bude žedan i gladan dok njima ne čufne, da plače i tuguje...
Nekom je to ok, ne gleda tako na ovo, ja gledam....

To kako mislim da toliko ljudi udara djecu, a nitko ne udara šefa, tajnicu, braću, sestre, a nije prihvatljivo ni ženu tuči, i kako meni nije jasno zašto su svi zaštičeni, osim malih najslabijih ljudi...to mi je najteže objasnit...


Krpe, marame, slingovi, nosiljke, zajedničko spavanje....to su sve sitni individualni detalji koji nemaju veze s Udrugom, slučajno se potrefilo da mi to radimo, jer smo se usudili probat i vidili da je dobro  :Grin:  

To nema nikakve veze s ciljem Udruge, cilj je Udruge da nam svima bude lakše biti roditelj u našoj državi i da djeci bude ljepše biti djeca, da bi to napravili ne možemo uvijek bit najtaktičniji, kenjkavi i ekstremno korektni, možemo nekad i pogriješit...problem je u tome što moramo biti konkretni. Teško je biti odlučan i blag, teško je reći nema priče o AD osim ako mama odista ne može dojiti....teško je povući takvu crtu, treba poštovati pravilnik koji kaže NE.NE NIKAD.Kao zakoni, ne mogu se oni pravit po svakom od nas posebno, moraju bit striktni. 
I ne samo to, nije mi jasno generaliziranje...mi smo svi individue, različite su nam stvari bitne i RODA je samo dio našeg života...

----------


## mamasch

*krumpiriću*,   :Heart:  .

----------


## ronin

Alter Ego?Po stilu pisanja,zaključi.  :Grin:  Meni je odmah sinulo.

Kao što MC nije trebala napisati da je Gene,to je odmah bilo jasno.

----------


## cvijeta73

krumpiriću, odo se sad i ja registrirati i napisat koju   :Kiss:  
ronin, meni ne sviće, ajd me riješi muka, mooolim te   :Grin:

----------


## ronin

ajme sis,gdje nađe ovaj link,cijeli dan ću horore imat u glavi od onog ružičastog šljokastog blještavila...još me pika u očima :shock:

----------


## Anci

Ja sam se jednom već opekla na tom linku.
Blještiiiii....

A tko je alterego?

----------


## sis

Pronašla kad sam nešto drugo tražila pa sam se sad sjetila (nisam se sjetila da blješti pa se ispričavam).

----------


## Vishnja

krumpiric je lepo srocila ono sto i ja mislim, ali kao posmatrac rada Udruge iz druge drzave i simpatizer ovog foruma. Ovde sam pronasla puno zajednickih stavova sa drugim majkama, ali i neke sa kojima se ne mogu sloziti. Ali, bez borbe misljenja, ne bi ni bilo zanimljivih topica, zar ne?
I istina je da je nivo komunikacije na Rodi za koplje iznad svih ostalih, pa i roditeljskih foruma. To je ono sto moj boravak ovde cini jos prijatnijim...

----------


## zhabica

*krumpiric*  :Heart:   :Love:  

tako i ja dozivljavam rodu.

----------


## kloklo

Krumpirić, baš ti je iz srca išlo   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Joe

Ja sam se pokušala praviti cool, ali kad sam pročitala što je krumpirić napisala, nema mi druge nego da potpišem.

Inače, već sto puta rečeno, ali ovi forumaši na trudnoći i indexu kojima su usta puna bljuvotine usmjerene prema Rodi očito nisu baš sasvim sretni sa svojim odlukama i stavovima koje tako agresivno brane, inače ih Rodin forum i ono što na forumu i portalu mogu pročitati ne bi toliko dirao.

btw, ove glitter slike su mi užasne, a što se tiče nivoa komunikacije na indexu, da frknem nosićem, meni je jednostavno infantilan i nakon beskonačnog ponavljanja upi*kumaterinu postaje samo dosadan.

----------


## Anci

krumpirić   :Heart:  
Super, super post.
Nadam se da će ga se pročitati.

----------


## Serpentina

Krumpiru naš   :Heart:   predivno sročeno.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

krumpirić   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Super post, krumpiric   :Heart:  !

----------


## Moover

Šta ste vi stvarno čitale taj roman koji je krumpirić napisala???  :shock:   :Grin:

----------


## roby

> krumpiric je lepo srocila ono sto i ja mislim, ali kao posmatrac rada Udruge iz druge drzave i simpatizer ovog foruma. Ovde sam pronasla puno zajednickih stavova sa drugim majkama, ali i neke sa kojima se ne mogu sloziti. Ali, bez borbe misljenja, ne bi ni bilo zanimljivih topica, zar ne?
> I istina je da je nivo komunikacije na Rodi za koplje iznad svih ostalih, pa i roditeljskih foruma. To je ono sto moj boravak ovde cini jos prijatnijim...


x
I krumpirić -raznježila si me.
A što gliteri šljašte....

----------


## momze

Mooveru, jos uvijek je taj 'roman' kraci od onih 6 stranica koje si ti linkao na pocetku ovog topika. Pa, ako si mogao procitati sve te postove, sigurna sam da ces odvojiti malo vremena, duboko udahnuti i procitati sto je krumpiric napisala.   :Wink:  

Krumpiric,   :Heart:

----------


## ronin

> Šta ste vi stvarno čitale taj roman koji je krumpirić napisala???  :shock:


ajde,ajde  Mooveru,malo je i tebi zašlo pod kožu...ne bi se inače tamo javio  :Smile:

----------


## Moover

> Mooveru, jos uvijek je taj 'roman' kraci od onih 6 stranica koje si ti linkao na pocetku ovog topika. Pa, ako si mogao procitati sve te postove, sigurna sam da ces odvojiti malo vremena, duboko udahnuti i procitati sto je krumpiric napisala.   
> 
> Krumpiric,


pa nisam ni ono pročitao...   :Grin:

----------


## momze

> momze prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mooveru, jos uvijek je taj 'roman' kraci od onih 6 stranica koje si ti linkao na pocetku ovog topika. Pa, ako si mogao procitati sve te postove, sigurna sam da ces odvojiti malo vremena, duboko udahnuti i procitati sto je krumpiric napisala.   
> 
> Krumpiric,  
> 
> 
> pa nisam ni ono pročitao...


tocno sam znala da ces tako odgovoriti.   :Grin:

----------


## Joe

moover mi te volimo  :Saint:  
ti si jedna istinska roda, samo se bojiš izaći iz ormara, da ti ne naškodi imidžu 8)

----------


## zhabica

> pa nisam ni ono pročitao...


aaaaaa "nas" mooveric, kako se tamo lijepo zalaze   :Love:

----------


## mama_mia22

krumpirić:
Ti bi trebala postat rodin PR!


 :Kiss:   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

> moover mi te volimo  
> ti si jedna istinska roda, samo se bojiš izaći iz ormara, da ti ne naškodi imidžu 8)


  :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

> krumpirić:
> Ti bi trebala postat rodin PR!


Nije loša ideja  :Smile: !

----------


## Mony

> RODA želi omogućiti ženi da PROBA i da ima vjere u sebe i u svoje tijelo, da joj se ne nudi non stop i na svakom čošku zamjena za ono što ona uglavnom može, kad se opusti, kad vjeruje u sebe....a ako ne ide, šta sad, ne ide...idemo dalje, svi mi kiksamo u milijun stvari ko roditelji...



Krumpiric, stvarno si sve izvrsno napisala, a kvotam ovo gore jer mi nije jasno kako se zene koje su trudne ili imaju tek maleno dijete pa je jako malo vremena proslo od susreta s cijelim tim nazovimoga "sistemom" moze zgrazat nad necijim radom sto sto se bori za mogucnost izbora  :? 
To po meni samo pokazuje koliko netko ima malo samopouzdanja. A i postovanja prema necijem trudu.
Svidjao se to doticnoj ili ne.
Jesam li u krivu?

----------


## zhabica

> mama_mia22 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> krumpirić:
> Ti bi trebala postat rodin PR!
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...


X

----------


## Moover

> Krumpiric, stvarno si sve izvrsno napisala


Dajte,  ljudi, još ćete me natjerat da pročitam šta je napisala....  8)  ima li neki sažetak?   :Grin:

----------


## Mony

> Mony prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Krumpiric, stvarno si sve izvrsno napisala
> 
> 
> Dajte,  ljudi, još ćete me natjerat da pročitam šta je napisala....  8)  ima li neki sažetak?



Procitaj prvu i zadnju recenicu svakog odlomka i skuzit ces bit   :Grin:  

 :Wink:

----------


## mama_mia22

Rodi se najviše zamjera:
1. agresivna kampanja pro dojenje
2. ukidanje sretne bebe
3. ruming in

ja kažem:
1. nitko nikog ne sili da doji. to je stvar svake žene da odluči. isto kao i hoće li rodit ili pobaciti. i nitko drugi tu odluku nebi smio donosit umjesto nje. ako netko odlući dojiti, rode su tu da savjetuju i pomognu. nit ja se ne slažem s dojenjem do sedme godine, ali ću dojiti dok će uma htjeti jesti jer mi nit laste nit rode nisu prišapnule da je dojenje najzdravije neg zdrav razum! i mlijeka imam, bogu hvala. da ga nemam, koristila bi (kršitelj koda). 

2. ne kužim, zakaj ste ukinuli taj cijeli paket, mogli ste samo maknut te sporne letke iz njega van. i mirna bosna

3. u zagrebu postoje 4 rodilišta. i ako se nekom ne da bit s bebom 24 h, nek ode rodit negdje drugje. meni osobno je to bilo predivno iskustvo jer sam ju mogla gledat i proučavat cijelo vrijeme premda je cmizdrila

moover je dobro reko: ne treba mješat udrugu s forumom udruge! ovaj forum je javno virtulano okupljalište, uglavnom mama laika gdje svako iznosi svoje mišljenje a ne neke stručne savjete.

meni osobno su forum i udrga više pomogli nego odmogli. 
tu sam dobila potrebne savjete i podršku, čak i stekla neke prijateljice virtualne.

Rodina rasprodaja mi je najdraži hepening i jedva čekam slijedeću!
tečaj dojenja je isto super bio.

i tkak da je bezveze da ser* po nama. mi ne ser*mo po nikom. 

oni su odabrali svoj forum, mi svoj.

----------


## fritulica1

> Neki imaju tek 25 ko ja


Tako mlada, a tako pametna...  :Wink:  (to sam odavno uočila)
I

 :Heart:

----------


## cvijeta73

u riječkom rodilištu je rooming-in. ali još uvijek postoje sestre i još uvijek postoji soba gdje su bebe. nisu je potaracali. tako da svaka mama koja je umorna, može zamoliti sestru da uzme bebu na par sati. i one je uzmu. 

meni je super na ovom forumu što svaka kritika ovog foruma na drugim forumima ovdje isprovocira samokritičnu raspravu. 
ajmo vidjeti da li je tako i s drugim roditeljskim forumima - ajde nek netko otvori topik "majke protiv foruma na trudnoći.net". pa nek svako kaže što misli - oće li ga sve braniti ili će i one biti samokritične? 
ne moramo ići u dubokoumne rasprave - ajmo oplest samo po šljokicama. 
uf, ja se uživila u ovaj forum fight   :Grin:  
tuđe nećemo, svoje nedamo!

----------


## Serpentina

šljokice su zakon...ne. biće da peru mozak   :Grin:  
Ri rodilište stvarno ima super to sa roomingom, ne gnjave, ne nadohranjuju... divota. Cvijeta, go for it! 
Samo se nerviram radi ovoga. 
autogeni, autogeni autogeni... da ne bi bilo cenzure   :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> meni je super na ovom forumu što svaka kritika ovog foruma na drugim forumima ovdje isprovocira samokritičnu raspravu.


a kad smo svi dubokoumnovisokointelektualnoprosvijetljeni i ne spustamo se na :grubarijecgrubarijecgrubarijec: razinu komunikacije   :Grin:  

 :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## mozarela

sada vidjeh ono i ne mogu vjerovati.  :Rolling Eyes:    svaka kritika koja je dobronamjerna i konstruktivna je dobrodošla ali ono tamo je uglavnom narogušeno i nekulturno.

ja sam imala neke kritike na rodu(npr. ne slažem se s ukidanjem onih paketa jer ja sam ga dobila i dobro mi je došao za utući vrijeme u bolnici   :Grin:   i informirati se što će mi sve otprilike trebati... pa još oni letci s tablicama razvoja, dohrane, pa o prehladama, temperaturi... a i na svakom ad mlijeku jasno piše da je majčino mlijeko najbolja hrana )

što se tiče dojeja ne treba mi ni roda ni letak da znam da drugo ne dolazi u obzir ali isto tako mi je jasno da ima puno mladih neiskusnih mamica koje će zbog neznanja neiskustva ili primamljivosti ad reklama prelako odustati. Tu je prava vrijednost roda kojima sam ja osobno bezgranično zahvalna za one dragocijene savijete u vezi dojenja na sos telefonu.

na onom iondex forumu pročitala sam samo jako puno nekulturnih izjava, psovki bez ijednog konkretnog primjera kako pomoći ili podržati majke u ovoj ili onoj situaciji tako da takvom forumu ne vidim pravu svrhu i smisao nego bespotrebna kritika na nešto što nikoga i ni našto ne prisiljava i ne obvezuje.

----------


## sunašce

Ne znam šta bi rekla na sve ono,ja samo znam da mi je Roda pomogla u puno stvari o kojima nisam imala nikoga pitati,vidjeti...Pročitaš savjete,malo prostudiraš i opet napraviš onako kako ti misliš da je najbolje,shvatiš da ima slučajeva gorih i boljih od tebe.Kamo sreće da sam odmah znala za Rodu,mnogo bih toga sada drugačije.A opet,moje dijete nije dugo dojeno,nosila je pampersice,nikad nije bila u marami i svejedno je zdrava(kuc,kuc),vesela,voljena,razmažena...Hoću reći da je lijepo imati mjesto gdje se možeš nasmijati,raspitati,"družiti",jednostavno razgovarati o onome što voliš najviše na svijetu i uvijek rado dođem tu.

----------


## mama courage

ovo je već neki treći topic na temu roda, što bi trebale, kakve su i kakve nisu. o svemu ovome smo već pričali. 

što mi se ne sviđa, ionako kažem na dotičnom topicu, tako da se sad ne bih ponavljala, jedino bih rekla, ako roda (s pravom) skreće pažnju na ogroman uticaj reklama (konkretno u vezi AD) na populaciju (a vidimo da na indexu i inače na drugim forumima se svi čude i govore da nema te reklame koja će ih nagovoriti na AD), onda si i roda mora dozvoliti istu kritiku: itekako postoji mogućnost da neki koji ju čitaju uzmu sve zdravo za gotovo, posebice što se o nekim temama ovdje (često) ne informira, nego ih se doslovce propagira (recimo, konkretno: porod doma   :Grin:  bez želje da sad ulazimo opet u cijelu raspravu oko toga).

meni je fascinantnije da oni tamo imaju 60 stranica topica o homoseksualnom posvajanju   :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

> meni je fascinantnije da oni tamo imaju 60 stranica topica o homoseksualnom posvajanju


i...jesu li pametniji od nas? kako tamo stoji statistika?

----------


## Deaedi

> svaka kritika koja je dobronamjerna i konstruktivna je dobrodošla ali ono tamo je uglavnom narogušeno i nekulturno.


To stoji, ali mislim da ti forumi i topici o Rodi jako dobro pokazuju kakav image ima Roda u javnosti. I cinjenica je da se i u parku i kod doktora i na drugim mjestima gdje mame komuniciraju jako rijetko od sire populacije dobije pozitivno misljenje o Rodi. 

Na tim forumima se pise otvoreno, a ovdje u rukavicama. Ne znaci da zato sto nemaju dlake na jeziku nisu u pravu.

Ima jedna poslovica, ne mogu je sad tocno citirati ali glasi otprilike:




> Nisi onakav kakvim sebe vidis, nego onakav kakvim te drugi vide.

----------


## Mony

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je fascinantnije da oni tamo imaju 60 stranica topica o homoseksualnom posvajanju  
> 
> 
> i...jesu li pametniji od nas? kako tamo stoji statistika?



Ja sam mislila da se MC samo sali.

Bas me zanima nivo komunikacije (ne zelim biti zlobna, ako tako ispada)

----------


## ivarica

ovo pisem nasim forumasicama, ne indeksasicama i mooveru:

rodina kampanja koja promice dojenje mozda jest agresivna, ali je to ujedno i dio rodina rada koji je donio ogromne rezultate u svega nekoliko godina. vremena traze takve mjere, mi danas u hrvatskoj nemamo situaciju gdje neke bebe nisu dojene, mi imamo situaciju gdje vecina djece nije dojena.
iz vase pozicije forumasica koje dojite, ili koje ste zeljele dojiti pa niste uspjele ili koje ste odlucile da necete dojiti, vi ne mozete (a ni ne trebate) vidjeti cijelu sliku katastrofe dojenja u hrvatskoj.

iako je unicef devedesetih godina skuzio problem, okupio motivirane ljude, nacin na koji je sve to vodjeno ili situacija u kojoj smo bili tada kao drustvo, nije projekt odrzao.
godinama, od negdje 1998 pa nadalje, nijedna organizacija nije radila nista
ili skoro nista
ne znamo kako i zbog cega, osim beznadja i umora pojedinaca koji su se prije bavili dojenjem (a zbog nedostatka ikakve podrske od strane institucija) je doslo do tog da npr prije 6-7 godina zene nisu imale gdje potraziti pomoc za i one najmanje i banalne probleme. nisu imale tekstove o dojenju na hrvatskom jeziku, postojala je jedna jedina tiskana knjiga o dojenju. o dojenju se nije pricalo u tiskovinama, prijateljice vam nisu dojile u kaficu. ili rijetke jesu.
do godine dana sisala je jedna i po beba od stotinu njih.

u rodi je skupina angaziranih majki prepoznala prvo to da zenama treba podrska, nudile smo je onoliko koliko smo mogle, a sve nase ostale aktivnosti oko dojenja rasle su ne samo zato jer je rasla roda nego i zato jer je jacala podrska institucija i drugih organizacija i ljudi. 
zato nitko, pa ni roda roda nema pravo reci da smo mi ukinule sretnu bebu.
ne, nismo je ukinule, i ne, nismo je ukinule da bi je nas prirucnik zamijenio.
roda je samo jedna u nizu organizacija koje su se borile sa sretnom bebom. pocelo je jos te 1998. kad se uopce pocela dijeliti, pisao je david clark o sretnoj bebi nasoj vladi iz unicefova ureda iz new yorka. dolazile su u ministarstvo strane organizacije koje promicu dojenje sredjivati problem sretne bebe.
mi smo pocele tek prije 5 godina. 
osim rode, o sretnoj bebi su pisali i pravobraniteljica za djecu, pisali su i drustvo nasa djeca, najvise je o sretnoj bebi pisao profesor grguric, predsjednik hrvatskog pedijatrijskog drustva, pisali su clanovi nacionalnog povjerenstva za dojenje koje je osnovalo ministarstvo zdravstva 2006. godine. Uskladjivanje sadrzaja sretne bebe sa pravilnikom je i jedna mjera nacionalnog plana aktivnosti za djecu, dokumenta u kojem roda NIJE sudjelovala a koji je vlada izglasala.
Ono u cem je roda sudjelovala bilo je slanje alternativnog izvjestaja o pravima djece u genevu 2004. godine gdje smo opisali neke prakse, uz sretnu bebu i o odvajanju majki i djece u rodilistima a i kasnije, za bolnickog lijecenja. nasa vlada je tada od un-a dobila vrlo jasne zahtjeve da se sretnu bebu treba uskladiti s pravilnikom. 
nije to rodina odluka, to je odluka vijeca un-a.
kao sto nije nrodina odluka da se sretna beba makne, to je odluka ministarstva zdravstva, ali iako je roda medju ostalima zasluzna za to, krivac je iskljucivo tvrtka koja je paket dijelila i njena bahatost i nevoljkost da ista u punih 10 godina promijene. ignorirali su sve dopise, mjere, odluke, ma s koje adrese dolazili. njima se bunite sto paketa nema.

inace, to da roda moze pucnut prstom i ukidati pakete i mijenjat zakone mi je smijesno, poput price koju sam cula neki dan da je jedna roda saborska zastupnica pa da nam zato "dobro ide".
znaci da smo fakat velike/i kad su se i takvi mitovi poceli o nama raspredati

ali imajte na umu da se puno krvi pisa i puno godina nezadovoljstva i naizgled uzaludnog rada potrosi da se nesto promijeni.
gotovo nikad nista nismo uspjele napraviti preko noci, a sigurno, nista nismo promijenile a da smo u tom bile usamljene ili da su drugi drztali da je nepotrebno.

sto se tice kampanje o dojenju, mi u rodi smo svjesne da ce poruka o tome da je majcino mlijeko najzdraviji izbor i da vecina majki moze dojiti donijeti osjecaj griznje savjesti nekim majkama koje nisu uspjele dojiti. to je nesto s cim smo mi izabrale zivjeti, ne treba nam pr da taj osjecaj smanji. vec sad vise nismo jedine koje pricaju o dojenju, unicef se zadnje dvije godine kroz svoj bfhi program ponovo posvetio dojenju, okupio kvalitetan tim i krenuli su tamo gdje mi nismo mogle, nismo znale ili nismo smjele. i druge udruge su se organizirale oko dojenja. ali, ok, ako ce i dalje samo roda biti kriva, opet, i sa tim cemo moci zivjeti.
jer prema zadnjim podacima o broju dojene djece koji su mi bili dostupni, ne samo da radimo dobar posao, nego se to dobro i vidi  8) 

sto se tice rooming ina, ista stvar, iste "krive" majke.
ja sam bila u posjeti npr sibenskom rodilistu, sto mislite da to rodiliste ima ista bolje uvjete od ijednog zagrebackog. pa stalno su u novinama, pao ovaj strop, profundao se ovaj zahod. kakvi uopce uvjeti trebaju za rooming in? a zamislite, u sibeniku majke ne kukaju i ne placu kao ove u zagrebu. ili u dubrovniku, rooming in prakticiraju valjda 20 godina. a ja sam dubrovkinja i znam kako ove znaju kukat, pa nam ipak ne pisu iz dubrovnika da su "morale" biti s djecom cijeli dan nego nam pisu iz zagreba. naravno da im je tesko. nisu nista losije mame nego one iz dubrovnika. ali dolaze iz sredine u kojoj je do prije 6 mjeseci bilo normalno da vas odvoje. i ocito ce trebat odredjeni broj mjeseci, godina i majki kojima je tesko da bi dosli do tog da im je to normalno

----------


## Joe

ivarice,   :Naklon:

----------


## Mony

Ivarice   :Naklon:   :Klap:

----------


## Moover

ajme meni, koliko slova....  :shock:

----------


## marta

ivka,  :Love:

----------


## mamasch

*Ivarice*, bravo   :Klap:  .
Govoriš iz iskustva angažiranog pojedinca i podupireš svoje stavove činjenicama.
To je ono što kronično nedostaje mnogim ozbiljnim raspravama, kako Rodinom forumu, tako i na drugim neudrugaškim forumima.

Još jednom bravo i hvala   :Love:

----------


## mozarela

> svaka kritika koja je dobronamjerna i konstruktivna je dobrodošla ali ono tamo je uglavnom narogušeno i nekulturno.
> 			
> 		
> 
> To stoji, ali mislim da ti forumi i topici o Rodi jako dobro pokazuju kakav image ima Roda u javnosti. I cinjenica je da se i u parku i kod doktora i na drugim mjestima gdje mame komuniciraju jako rijetko od sire populacije dobije pozitivno misljenje o Rodi. 
> 
> Na tim forumima se pise otvoreno, a ovdje u rukavicama. Ne znaci da zato sto nemaju dlake na jeziku nisu u pravu.
> 
> Ima jedna poslovica, ne mogu je sad tocno citirati ali glasi otprilike:
> ...





ja pak imam druga iskustva s mišljenjem javnosti o Rodi. drago mi je da sam osobno pomogla nekim mamama u rodilištu na način da sam proslijedila br. sos telefona i svi su izuzetno zadovoljni.

druga stvar ako ti smatraš da pisanje u rukavicama znači izostavljanje psovki i prostačenja...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tajchi73

svaka čast   :Naklon:

----------


## wewa

> *Ivarice*, bravo   .
> Govoriš iz iskustva angažiranog pojedinca i podupireš svoje stavove činjenicama.
> To je ono što kronično nedostaje mnogim ozbiljnim raspravama, kako Rodinom forumu, tako i na drugim neudrugaškim forumima.
> 
> Još jednom bravo i hvala


Potpisujem!   :Heart:

----------


## titimita

Ipak sam se odlučila uključiti ovdje, da kažem: BRAVO ivka, sugrađanko  :D

----------


## a zakaj

ivarica je moj idol.
za ozbiljno.

----------


## Deaedi

Ivarice, nije potrebno opravdavati svoje djelovanje. Da se radi, to se i vidi. I bas to djelovanje je stvorilo određeno misljenje javnosti.




> u sibeniku majke ne kukaju i ne placu kao ove u zagrebu.


I sta bi ovo trebalo znaciti, da su zagrepcanke razmazene? Da nemam pravo kukati i plakati ako nisam zadovoljna medicinskom uslugom?

----------


## VedranaV

Ne, nego da je njima to normalno, a nama je novo. Kao što je rekla jedna psihologinja: "Svaka promjena je mini frustracija."

----------


## ivarica

ne osjecam ikakvu potrebu ijednu rodinu aktivnost pravdat

ne mislim da si razmazena i da nemas pravo kukat i plakat


kazem da samo trebamo prezivjeti neku ipak ogranicenu kolicinu gnjeva i nezadovoljstva i u zagrebu ce rooming in postat zenama normalan kao sto je normalan i prezivljiv u ostalih 30 rodilista u hrvata

----------


## Deaedi

> Ne, nego da je njima to normalno, a nama je novo. Kao što je rekla jedna psihologinja: "Svaka promjena je mini frustracija."


Ali kakva promjena? Pa na rooming in se zale uglavnom prvorotke. Ne zale se na promjenu nego na nehumane uvjete.

----------


## klia

> I stvarno je nevjerojatno da na skoro svim drugim roditeljskim forumima jako negativno gledaju na Rodu. I zabrinjavajuće je ako pedijatri majkama savjetuju da se klone Rodinih stranica, umjesto da ih na njih upućuju.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Slazem se sa ovim...ono sto sam cula od vecine pedijatara (sto rodbine, sto od prijateljica) je da ne treba "slijepo" upijati svaku rijec sa Rode. 
> 
> Ali budimo iskreni....kad zagusti sa bolesti ili sa nekim slicnim problemom...mame/tate zagooglaju i sta im se prvo otvori ??? Rodine stranice. I tamo uglavnom nadju sve potrebne informacije.


Slijepo se upijati ne smije ništa u životu. 
Ali činjenica je da je ova udruga napravila revoluciju u educiranju majki po pitanju dojenja i da su se njezine članice potrudile odvajati svoje vrijeme i same (vrlo disciplinirano) učiti o dojenju kako bi mogle drugima pomoći. Tko to ne prepoznaje - njegova stvar, za njime nitko neće trčati da MORA slušati što mu se ovdje savjetuje.
Slično je i po pitanju as, roditeljskih prava itd....
Forum je otvoren za rasprave i ako se članice udruge same toliko trude oko onoga za što vjeruju da je dobrobit roditeljstva u Hrvatskoj, onda je naša dužnost da se trudimo oko načina na koji ćemo raspravljati na njihovom forumu, makar se i ne slagali s onime što predstavlja Rodine ciljeve.
Ja vjerojatno nikad ne bih pisala ovdje da je razina rasprave slična onoj na Indexu. Čitanje onoga je jednostavno - gubitak vremena.

----------


## ivarica

> VedranaV prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne, nego da je njima to normalno, a nama je novo. Kao što je rekla jedna psihologinja: "Svaka promjena je mini frustracija."
> 
> 
> Ali kakva promjena? Pa na rooming in se zale uglavnom prvorotke. Ne zale se na promjenu nego na nehumane uvjete.


dolaze iz okoline gdje su generacijama sjeckale mahune na oba kraja.
kad razmisljas sa strane, van kuhinje i daleko noza, fakat je lakse sjeckat na jednoj strani. samo prekines sjeckat i to je to
ali da ce ti kad krenes cistis bit lakse, nece.

ja sam posjetila mnoga rodilista po hrvatskoj, pogotovo ova s nazovimo losim uvjetima i ovo govorim na osnovu vidjenog tamo, i uvjeta i pristupa.

----------


## mozarela

> VedranaV prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne, nego da je njima to normalno, a nama je novo. Kao što je rekla jedna psihologinja: "Svaka promjena je mini frustracija."
> 
> 
> Ali kakva promjena? Pa na rooming in se zale uglavnom prvorotke. Ne zale se na promjenu nego na nehumane uvjete.



i ja se bojim da bi osoblje od stare škole vrlo pogrešno moglo shvatiti nastojanje za rooming-om kao nešto što će im olakšati posao.

u rodilištu gdje sam ja rodila majke dojilje (na intenzivnom) su bile samo smetnja i prepreka pa je bilo i vrlo neugodnih izjava od strane sestara jer su imale jako lijepo uhodan sistem davanja bočica bebama.

a onda je netko rekao-svakoj majci koja želi dojiti TO MORA BITI OMOGUĆENO!  to im je bila velika tlaka bez osiguranih prostora i uhodanog sistema.

----------


## klia

> Pa na rooming in se zale uglavnom prvorotke. Ne zale se na promjenu nego na nehumane uvjete.


Nije baš točno. Sa mnom u sobi je bila mama drugorotkinja koja je blatila rooming-in. Prvorotkinje čak i kreću s nekim idealima, a višerotkinje traže odmaranje nakon poroda (logično, jer se ni doma ne mogu odmarati).

----------


## VedranaV

Deaedi, promjena je utoliko što prije nije bio takav rooming-in, a sad je. Uvjeti su takvi i drugdje, ako ne i gori (previše žena na jednog ginekologa, na jednu primalju, na sestru na babinjačama, stare zgrade, instalacije, oprema) i to bi svugdje trebalo biti bolje i humanije. Ali Ivka je to bolje objasnila od mene.

----------


## mozarela

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa na rooming in se zale uglavnom prvorotke. Ne zale se na promjenu nego na nehumane uvjete.
> 
> 
> Nije baš točno. Sa mnom u sobi je bila mama drugorotkinja koja je blatila rooming-in. Prvorotkinje čak i kreću s nekim idealima, a višerotkinje traže odmaranje nakon poroda (logično, jer se ni doma ne mogu odmarati).



pitam se da li je ta drugorotkinja imala na umu dokazane prednosti stavljanja djeteta na podoj što je moguće prije.  a to nisu izmislile rode.

----------


## mozarela

ili ako to nije znala nije li dobro da joj to netko kaže?

----------


## klia

Ta je žena na internetu, ima forumska prijateljstva (ne na Rodi), dakle, mogla je doći do informacija. Također glavna sestra odjela je svaki dan šetala po sobama i govorila o prednostima dojenja, a bila i na raspolaganju za pomoć majkama.
No ova je mama apriori krenula sa stavom da će doma kupiti adaptirano - za svaki slučaj.

----------


## mozarela

> Ta je žena na internetu, ima forumska prijateljstva (ne na Rodi), dakle, mogla je doći do informacija. Također glavna sestra odjela je svaki dan šetala po sobama i govorila o prednostima dojenja, a bila i na raspolaganju za pomoć majkama.
> No ova je mama apriori krenula sa stavom da će doma kupiti adaptirano - za svaki slučaj.


da iiii? i ja sam ga kupila ali to nikako nije značilo da ću odustati od dojenja. normalno da za svoje dijete želim imati i plan b i c ako treba i za nedajbože.

lijepo ako je ta žena primila sve te informacije...

----------


## la_mama

A postoji li kakva statistika koja pokriva feedback uvođenja rooming-in-a u zg rodilišta ? Nekako ne vjerujem da je većina rodilja protiv tog sistema ...
ivarice, krumpiriću,   :Heart:  za postove

----------


## cvijeta73

> A postoji li kakva statistika koja pokriva feedback uvođenja rooming-in-a u zg rodilišta ? Nekako ne vjerujem da je većina rodilja protiv tog sistema ...
> ivarice, krumpiriću,   za postove


u rijeci se nitko ne buni jer već par generacija žena niti ne zna da može biti drugačije. kad rodiš, i beba dođe s tim u paketu - i, to je to. ponavljam, svakoj mami na svaki zahtjev uzmu bebicu. i, onda joj obično na njen zahtjev vrate i prije nego što su mislile (gospođo, pa rekli ste da ćete malo odspavati, a već nas zovete da vam vratimo bebu)   :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

> A postoji li kakva statistika koja pokriva feedback uvođenja rooming-in-a u zg rodilišta ? Nekako ne vjerujem da je većina rodilja protiv tog sistema ...


Nisu rodilje protiv rooming-ina, nego da se uz uvođenje rooming-ina osiguraju i uvjeti za njegovo provođenje. A to sigurno nisu izjave tipa: "Šta mi zvoniš, šta hoćeš, to je tvoje dijete i brini se za njega" koje dobiješ od sestara kad trebaš pomoć. Jer u bolnicama je rooming-in izlika da što manje imaju posla sa mamama i bebama.

----------


## mozarela

baš to! Zahvala sam svim volonterima koji ulažu svoje vrijeme da kod nas proradi svijest o tome jer sama od sebe sasvim sigurno neće! :/ 


bilo bi super kada bi i indexašice volontirale u tom smjeru.

da ih pitamo?  :Smile:

----------


## Anvi

> prije 6-7 godina zene nisu imale gdje potraziti pomoc za i one najmanje i banalne probleme. nisu imale tekstove o dojenju na hrvatskom jeziku, postojala je jedna jedina tiskana knjiga o dojenju. o dojenju se nije pricalo u tiskovinama, prijateljice vam nisu dojile u kaficu. ili rijetke jesu.
> do godine dana sisala je jedna i po beba od stotinu njih.


I zato vam kapa dolje jer ste pomaknule planinu. Neosporno.  :Kiss:

----------


## Majuška

Bože moj, čitam "ono tamo" i ne vjerujem da to pišu žene-majke....

Ne mogu si pomoći a da ne prokomentiram jer ću se raspuknuti od jada

Isuse da je samnom bila u sobi ova što je molila druge mame da isto daju adaptirano pa da im djeca prestanu vrištat...

Već dugo nisam čitala ovak nešto ružnije od crne kronike...

----------


## cvijeta73

> Bože moj, čitam "ono tamo" i ne vjerujem da to pišu žene-majke....
> 
> Ne mogu si pomoći a da ne prokomentiram jer ću se raspuknuti od jada
> 
> Isuse da je samnom bila u sobi ova što je molila druge mame da isto daju adaptirano pa da im djeca prestanu vrištat...
> 
> Već dugo nisam čitala ovak nešto ružnije od crne kronike...


ajd molim te ne pretjeruj. pročitaj današnju crnu kroniku pa će ti se ova naša glupa prepucavanja činiti kao vic na zadnjoj stranici novina.   :Kiss:

----------


## Karin

> ima li tu neki starosjedioc koji se sjeća kad se ribafish bio ulogirao na Rodu?


Sjećam se ja. Inače njegov sin je išao s mojim na bebe ribe. Ili možda još uvijek ide, nisam baš u toku. Njegova bivša je isto bila na forumu pa je valjda zato nabrijan   :Razz:  .

----------


## kokoshbytheway

> meni je super na ovom forumu što svaka kritika ovog foruma na drugim forumima ovdje isprovocira samokritičnu raspravu. 
> ajmo vidjeti da li je tako i s drugim roditeljskim forumima - ajde nek netko otvori topik "majke protiv foruma na trudnoći.net". pa nek svako kaže što misli - oće li ga sve braniti ili će i one biti samokritične? 
> ne moramo ići u dubokoumne rasprave - ajmo oplest samo po šljokicama. 
> uf, ja se uživila u ovaj forum fight   
> tuđe nećemo, svoje nedamo!


vidim, čitamo se međusobno.
jas od "preko"
s indeksa
ne sudjelujem baš na Rodama jer nemam djecu, a na općenita pitanja ionako već postoje odgovori na postojećim topićima koje mogu pročitati.
htjedoh samo reći da ovdje ima 
ahm
čudnovatih gospođa
i još čudnovatijih izjava
ali su u manjini
i da pomalo, onak, sa zavišću gledam kako uspijevate biti samokritične...

pa ono, 
pozdrav valjda
eto me za dvije godine, kad budem imala milijardu pitanja   :Smile:

----------


## ronin

baš sam kod zubara pročitala njegov članak u Cosmu

gdje ironizira ba-be,ro-de,babe-rode(ko babaroge,ne)

je,malo je nabrijan  :Grin:

----------


## ronin

kokoshbytheway bok  :Smile:  

nadam se da ćeš dobiti i odgovore

----------


## Tiwi

> u rijeci se nitko ne buni jer već par generacija žena niti ne zna da može biti drugačije. kad rodiš, i beba dođe s tim u paketu - i, to je to. ponavljam, svakoj mami na svaki zahtjev uzmu bebicu. i, onda joj obično na njen zahtjev vrate i prije nego što su mislile (gospođo, pa rekli ste da ćete malo odspavati, a već nas zovete da vam vratimo bebu)


U VŽ možeš pozvati sestru ako imaš problema, pa ti ona pomogne. Ali - nema "sobe za bebe" i nema se beba kao odnijeti osim na pregled sluha ili na intenzivnu. I sve super. Odjel je zapravo poprilično miran. Više urlanja beba sam se naslušala na Svetom duhu iz sobe za bebe, s kolica na kojima su ih dovozili i odvozili te kod mama u sobama. 

Zanimljivo je da u Varaždinu sve mame jednostavno mogu biti s djecom i nikom ne pada na pamet da je to neki bad. 

I ovo bih komentirala:




> i ja se bojim da bi osoblje od stare škole vrlo pogrešno moglo shvatiti nastojanje za rooming-om kao nešto što će im olakšati posao.
> 
> u rodilištu gdje sam ja rodila majke dojilje (na intenzivnom) su bile samo smetnja i prepreka pa je bilo i vrlo neugodnih izjava od strane sestara jer su imale jako lijepo uhodan sistem davanja bočica bebama.
> 
> a onda je netko rekao-svakoj majci koja želi dojiti TO MORA BITI OMOGUĆENO! to im je bila velika tlaka bez osiguranih prostora i uhodanog sistema.


Takodjer u VŽ, na intenzivnoj, nikakvi posebni uvjeti mi nisu trebali osim zelenog mantila, opereš ruke kad uđeš u prostor, dobiješ stolicu pored inkubatora svoje bebe, i dojiš. Jedostavno su ga izvadili i stavili mi ga u krilo, i dalje prikopčanog na sve. Kad sam bila gotova, vrate ga unutra, ja malo stojim i gledam, obrišem suze i odem kat ispod s ispražnjem izdajalicom. Ne treba nikakvih posebnih uvjeta, samo dobra volja. S obje strane.

----------


## kokoshbytheway

> kokoshbytheway bok  
> 
> nadam se da ćeš dobiti i odgovore


vjerujem da hoću. 
a na indeksu sam istrenirala ignoriranje svega što izgleda kao napad...
na jedno vnutri, a na drugo van...  :Smile: 

usput, ne treba vam neki silan PR, bez obzira na ovakve reakcije, iz jednog jednostavnog razloga - ljudi koji se dolaze informirati o nekom trenutnom problemčiću zapravo i ne pišu previše - postave pitanje, ili nađu isto takvo koje je već postavljeno, pročitaju i usvoje ono što im odgovara. ovdje je većina informacija zapravo usvojiva, i ima različitih iskustava koja mogu poslužiti kao smjernice. a išle vi svima na živce ili ne, ljudi svejedno čitaju.
što se same komunikacije tiče, svak bira svoj forum, i tamo se ponaša u skladu s općim pravilima, tako da se naprosto nastavite zabavljati kao i dosad
:thumbup:

----------


## maria71

hay kokosh, dobro došla  :Smile:

----------


## piplica

> čokolada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   ima li tu neki starosjedioc koji se sjeća kad se ribafish bio ulogirao na Rodu?
> 
> 
> Sjećam se ja. Inače njegov sin je išao s mojim na bebe ribe. Ili možda još uvijek ide, nisam baš u toku. Njegova bivša je isto bila na forumu pa je valjda zato nabrijan   .


Ja rado čitam Ribafisha i volim taj njegov kritičko-ironični osvrt na svijet oko sebe, a ponajviše na sebe  :Grin:  . 
Po njegovim zadnjim postovima ne bi se moglo uopće reći da je nabrijan na bivšu, dapače...
Sorry na OT  :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

kokoshbytheway
 :Bye:  dobrodošla

----------


## cvijeta73

evo i od mene dobrodošlica.   :Smile:  

inače, ovaj moj post koji si citirala je bila šala (ovo o forum fight-u) - dječja posla rekla bi moja mama.   :Laughing:  

a šta ćeš, evo već sam deset sati pred kompom u uredu, od ponedjeljka sam na godišnjem i moram završiti posao. I NE MOGU VIŠE!!!!

----------


## kokoshbytheway

> kokoshbytheway
>  dobrodošla


nda
tebe su spominjali

e, pa samo da ti velim - naša najbenignija gospoja koju svi cijene kao tolerantnu, dragu i simpatičnu (miljo, pusa :p) se izražava trinaest puta grublje od tebe :cerek:

što se toga tiče, ne daj se omesti  :D

----------


## cvijeta73

> [
> e, pa samo da ti velim - naša najbenignija gospoja koju svi cijene kao tolerantnu, dragu i simpatičnu (miljo, pusa :p) se izražava trinaest puta grublje od tebe :cerek:


jel gene?   :Grin:

----------


## kokoshbytheway

> evo i od mene dobrodošlica.   
> 
> inače, ovaj moj post koji si citirala je bila šala (ovo o forum fight-u) - dječja posla rekla bi moja mama.   
> 
> a šta ćeš, evo već sam deset sati pred kompom u uredu, od ponedjeljka sam na godišnjem i moram završiti posao. I NE MOGU VIŠE!!!!


svidio mi se tvoj post, da budem iskrena , dio s fajtom jer sam, ovaj, kghm, s indexa :D
a citirani dio jer je istinit - zaista imate dozu samokritike

----------


## kokoshbytheway

> kokoshbytheway prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> [
> e, pa samo da ti velim - naša najbenignija gospoja koju svi cijene kao tolerantnu, dragu i simpatičnu (miljo, pusa :p) se izražava trinaest puta grublje od tebe :cerek:
> 
> 
> jel gene?


nie gene
a i ne smim reći kad nekog prepoznam
nije lijepo otkrivati anonimce :D

----------


## maria71

meni ova rasprava na index-u je nešto već viđeno, sad pratim forum.hr, na LJES-u se dečki skidaju u kupaće i fotkaju

groooooovie baybeeeeee  :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Ora

Kokoshbytheway - dobro nam došla!   :Wink:

----------


## mikka

> Šta ste vi stvarno čitale taj roman koji je krumpirić napisala??? :shock:


  :Laughing:  




> krumpirić:
> Ti bi trebala postat rodin PR!


Moovera za PR!

----------


## kokoshbytheway

> meni ova rasprava na index-u je nešto već viđeno, sad pratim forum.hr, na LJES-u se dečki skidaju u kupaće i fotkaju
> 
> groooooovie baybeeeeee


kod nas frajeri idu na pp i na "škembe" topik, a curke na "hopke" i "sise" :D

odoh pitati glica da otvori podforum "interforumska suradnja i špijuniranje"
da nam se lakše snać :D


p.s.
smijem te kvotati tamo? dopast će nam se da netko neki topić napokon nazove "raspravom"   :Laughing:

----------


## kokoshbytheway

> Kokoshbytheway - dobro nam došla!


hvala, hvala :kniks u šosiću:

----------


## maria71

ma slobodno kvotaj  :Grin:

----------


## Moover

> Moovera za PR!


Taj PR, jel to nešt ko stilist? Ak je, ne bih ja to, fala... rađe pomažem ženama da svrše...   :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> odoh pitati glica da otvori podforum "interforumska suradnja i špijuniranje"
> da nam se lakše snać :D


ma vid' ti imamo spijunku! 

dobro dosla! nick ti je  8)

----------


## Ora

> kokoshbytheway prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> odoh pitati glica da otvori podforum "interforumska suradnja i špijuniranje"
> da nam se lakše snać :D
> 
> 
> ma vid' ti imamo spijunku!


  :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

meni je super kako su nazvali ovaj smajlić   :Laughing:   napušeni smajlić. baš ću ga i ja tako od sad zvati.

----------


## mikka

kaj je ovo, hocu prekratiti vrijeme dok cekam housea i ni na jednom od 3 najzanimljivija topika nitko ne pise?!

pa gdje ste, pobogu?

----------


## mikka

ooo, cvijeta, i ti cekas hausa?  :Grin:

----------


## maria71

brzo kad i gdje je Hause, može i na pp

----------


## mikka

pa na drugom, u 23 05

----------


## mikka

ja gledam ove reprize

ups, sorry na OT, zaboravila sam se

----------


## Serpentina

ajmo otvorit topic 

... u iščekivanju dr. House-a

no brijem da bi bio zatvoren vrlo brzo   :Grin:  

anyway, što nas ne uništi nas ojača
i Moover jesu li tvoja očekivanja ispunjena?

----------


## cvijeta73

ma vraga, evo da se i tebi požalim (već sam valjda na svim topicima to objavila) kako moram raditi jer hoću od ponedjeljka na godišnji. a neda mi se. pa svako malo škicam na forum. 
uglavnom, evo nam još jedan napušeni, tebi do hausa, meni za radnu inspiraciju    :Laughing:

----------


## Moover

> i Moover jesu li tvoja očekivanja ispunjena?


Očekivanja?  :?

----------


## zhabica

> uglavnom, evo nam još jedan napušeni, tebi do hausa, meni za radnu inspiraciju


a tooooo je napuseni?   :Idea:   :Grin:  

i ja cekan housea   :Coffee:

----------


## Serpentina

pa ono, što si očekivao kada si otvorio topic?
Prepucavanja (kako je i započelo) ili samokritičnost i objektivnost?

----------


## vidra

nekad ste agresivne, al' kad to jedino pali   :Embarassed:  
meni osobno ste puno pomogle. u trudnoći sam bila mirna jer sam tu na Rodi vidjela da se sve to što je meni novo i nepoznato, nekad i zastrašujuće, i nekom drugom događa. tada sam i odlučila da ću dojiti ma što god. i kad je nastao problem, a nije bio mali (i rodina savjetnica je listala debele knjige   :Wink:  ), nisam odustala - pomogla mi je i evo moja neman već pet mjeseci i sitno samo za siku zna.
od mene mamama na indexu - želim im da u životu dožive samo dvoje: da im u po noći nabreknu grudi i da ne znaju koga pitat što sad (opet ono-što će im google izbaciti) i drugo-da jednom dožive taj slatki osmijeh podojenog djeteta (ipak nisam toliko zločesta)

----------


## LeAnn

evo ja sam jedna od onih koja je na indexu napisala da mi je pedijatar zabranio da idem na rodinu stranicu zbog nekih neistinitih informacija
doslovno mi je ovako rekao:"kolko se nađe dobrih stvari,toliko ima i dezinformacija"
pričali smo o fimozi moga sina tada  i rekla sam da sam na rodama pročitala neš(više se ne sjećam kaj),onda je on tako reagirao
udruzi svaka čast na trudu i uspjehu...i treba jedna takva stranica
al kaj je je....ima tu i zatupljenih do bola po nekim pitanjima

pozz

----------


## ailey

kokoš! vraćaj se doma!

(gruba riječ)

----------


## mama courage

pa ima istine u tome što ti je rekao pedijatar.

----------


## MGrubi

pa nije ovo portal: pitajmo doktora

šta ne smimo imati reči mišljenje o biločemu? 
otvoreni forum, na kojem se raspravlja, secira, linka o svemu, do zadnjeg atoma

pa taj doktor bi zabranio internet, na googlu možeš naći miljon svakavih informacija

upozorenje da ovo nije medicinski forum stoji

----------


## vidra

moj gin je, kad sam mu jednom rekla - to sam vidila na rodi - rekao: vi, možete čitat šta hoćete.
jer, nekim ženama, objasnio mi je, i on kaže da ne čitaju budući da same ne znaju razlučit što je medicinski podatak, a što tek nečije mišljenje

----------


## mama courage

mgrubi, ne pretjeruj... il što bi ti indexovac rekao: ne lupetaj   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

(morala sam i pod cijenu da me mgrubi nikad više ne kvota)

----------


## LeAnn

vidim ima i tu tuka koje ne znaju napisat post bez debilnih smajlića



ovdje se mnoge prave da su pametnije od doktora....i rodine savjetnice i forumašice

----------


## cvijeta73

> vidim ima i tu tuka koje ne znaju napisat post bez debilnih smajlića
> 
> 
> 
> ovdje se mnoge prave da su pametnije od doktora....i rodine savjetnice i forumašice


i sad, ovako na suho - kako da ja znam je si ti to rekla prevrčući očima ili pak, onako više kao neobaveznu zezanciju?

----------


## Ora

> vidim ima i tu tuka koje ne znaju napisat post bez debilnih smajlića
> 
> ovdje se mnoge prave da su pametnije od doktora....i rodine savjetnice i forumašice


Čemu ovakav stav?

----------


## MGrubi

> moj gin je, kad sam mu jednom rekla - to sam vidila na rodi - rekao: vi, možete čitat šta hoćete.
> jer, nekim ženama, objasnio mi je, i on kaže da ne čitaju budući da same ne znaju razlučit što je medicinski podatak, a što tek nečije mišljenje


neka im napiše zabranu korištenja interneta

----------


## vidra

ionako je struja poskupila  8)

----------


## ivarica

na ovom forumu ne toleriramo nazivanje korisnica tukama, morat ces promijeniti nacin komunikacije s ostalim korisnicama/ima ako zelis nastavit pisati ovdje

----------


## MGrubi

> mgrubi, ne pretjeruj..


znaš me bolje   :Razz:

----------


## Ora

> ionako je struja poskupila  8)


 :Laughing:  Ovo me je baš slatko nasmijalo!

----------


## Moover

> ovdje se mnoge prave da su pametnije od doktora....i rodine savjetnice i forumašice


a ja znam doktore za koej imam osjećej da o medicini znaju manje od mene koji nemam veze sa tom strukom...   :Grin:

----------


## ailey

> vidra prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ionako je struja poskupila  8)
> 
> 
>  Ovo me je baš slatko nasmijalo!


aha, ja se trgam podu od smijeha! trgam. kak dobra fora.

----------


## kokoshbytheway

> LeAnn prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vidim ima i tu tuka koje ne znaju napisat post bez debilnih smajlića
> ne želiš znati - vjeruj mi :napušenismalji:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :Grin:

----------


## LeAnn

pardonček

al mi fakat nije jasno da se u svaki post mora stavit smajlić

----------


## zhabica

> LeAnn prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ovdje se mnoge prave da su pametnije od doktora....i rodine savjetnice i forumašice
> 
> 
> a ja znam doktore za koej imam osjećej da o medicini znaju manje od mene koji nemam veze sa tom strukom...


pa takvih imas u svakoj struci. i lijecnika ... i motorista i ...  :Grin:  

no uostalom, to je samo tvoj osjecaj, jel da?   :Wink:

----------


## LeAnn

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  LeAnn prvotno napisa
> ...


iš doma kvočko

 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kokoshbytheway

> !


aha, ja se trgam podu od smijeha! trgam. kak dobra fora.[/quote]

okej, okej
vraćam se doma
:pokunjenismajli:


curke, bok   :Predaja:

----------


## anjica

zhabice ne pretjeruj s smajlicima  :Razz:

----------


## sladjanaf

> ovdje se mnoge prave da su pametnije od doktora....i rodine savjetnice i forumašice


kao da je to ponekad  teško   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Moover

> pa takvih imas u svakoj struci. i lijecnika ... i motorista i ...  
> 
> no uostalom, to je samo tvoj osjecaj, jel da?


da, baziran na osobnom iskustvu...   :Grin:  
btw, biti motorist nije struka...   :Razz:

----------


## disciplina

fali smajli koji jede kokice... definitivno...

 :Coffee:

----------


## ailey

kokoš - misliš?

----------


## zhabica

> al mi fakat nije jasno da se u svaki post mora stavit smajlić


  :Yes:  

to ti je tako kad je komunikacija pisana, da je ziva vidila bi coviku lice i imala i neverbalnu komunikaciju iz koje svasta mozes iscitat.   :Wink:  

al ti si jedna pametna forumasica pa to vec znas jel da?   :Kiss:

----------


## sladjanaf

ja nisam pametnija samo od doktora Hausa   :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> zhabice ne pretjeruj s smajlicima


  :Kiss:  

a znas da se ja stalno smajlan  :Wink:  ovaj smijen   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Ora

> fali smajli koji jede kokice... definitivno...


Apsolutno!

----------


## zhabica

> btw, biti motorist nije struka...


kako nije?   :Razz:  

ma salam se, dr. house mi dosadan ...

----------


## kokoshbytheway

> kokoš - misliš?


znam! 
 :Shock: dgovarajućismajli:

----------


## mama courage

> ja nisam pametnija samo od doktora Hausa


on je najpametniji. al i on se već upoznao s rodom u jednoj epizodi. s američkom, doduše. (već smo o tome pričali)

sad bih rado stavila smajlić koji se smije, al se ne usuđujem.

----------


## sladjanaf

bojiš se da ćeš ispast t*ka?

----------


## ivarica

cure, prije nego odete
jedna forumasica se na indeksu bunila da sto smo se zalagale za pravo na delimitaciju kad je to pravo samo 5000 rodilja, a ne i za pravo na rodiljnu naknadu nezaposlenih majki

tocnije, rijec je o oko 7500 tisuca rodilja, forumasica sve tocne podatke moze naci na stranicama sabora, u tekstu novog zakona o rodiljnim i roditeljskim naknadama kojeg je sabor izglasao 9. srpnja, a stupit ce na snagu 1- sijecnja 2009.
tamo ce vidjeti i da ce po novom zakonu i nezaposlene zene pravo na rodiljnu naknadu

ako im doktor i stranice sabora nije zabranio

----------


## cvijeta73

> sad bih rado stavila smajlić koji se smije, *al se ne usuđujem*.


  :shock: 

ja moram staviti jednog, pa kud puklo da puklo

----------


## ivarica

> sad bih rado stavila smajlić koji se smije, al se ne usuđujem.


  :Smile:   :D   :Laughing:   8)   :Razz:   :Embarassed:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :shock:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :/   :Grin:   :?   :Wink:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Predaja:   :Raspa:   :No-no:   :Nope:   :Taps:   :Shy kiss:   :Teletubbies:   :Joggler:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Preskace uze:   :Naklon:   :Bye:   :Aparatic:   :Idea:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Cekam:   :Zaljubljen:   :Love:

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sad bih rado stavila smajlić koji se smije, al se ne usuđujem.
> 
> 
>    :D    8)       :shock:     :/    :?


ovo je razlog za jednodnevni ban   :Aparatic: 

inače, pohvalila sam vam smajliće. njihovi su fakat bezvezni.   :Rolling Eyes:  (no, bolji su na MiB-u)

----------


## sladjanaf

ivarice, koja si ti ....

----------


## mama courage

> bojiš se da ćeš ispast t*ka?


to si ti rekla, ne ja.

















 :Grin:

----------


## LeAnn

nisu ni na indexu sve normalne

i tamo ima onih koje graniče s ludošću

----------


## mama courage

> nisu ni na indexu sve normalne
> 
> i tamo ima onih koje graniče s ludošću


znaš kako veli češirška mačka iz alise u zemlji čudesa:




> Oh, you can't help that," said the Cat: "We're all mad here. I'm mad. You're mad." 
> "How do you know I'm mad?" said Alice. 
> "You must be," said the Cat, "otherwise you wouldn't have come here."


  :Aparatic:

----------


## LeAnn

:Love:  

noć

----------


## mikka

> ako im doktor i stranice sabora nije zabranio


pa bolje te nego ove, bit ce

----------


## cvijeta73

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako im doktor i stranice sabora nije zabranio
> 
> 
> pa bolje te nego ove, bit ce


gotov hause, ha?

----------


## mikka

jes. rikavala sam od smijeha. ne kuzim kak je zhabici bio dosadan?

a ti? aj raditi!

----------


## mozarela

> pardonček
> 
> al mi fakat nije jasno da se u svaki post mora stavit smajlić




kad se nema više šta pametnoga za reći *udri po smajlićima*!!!!  


vidi na primjer ovog   :Laughing:  - nu što je grd beštija jedna zločesta!

----------


## Honey

> pardonček
> 
> al mi fakat nije jasno da se u svaki post mora stavit smajlić


Iz istog razloga iz kojeg režemo mahune na oba kraja.

----------


## MGrubi

> LeAnn prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pardonček
> 
> al mi fakat nije jasno da se u svaki post mora stavit smajlić
> 
> 
> Iz istog razloga iz kojeg režemo mahune na oba kraja.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## malena beba

ja sam gledala hausa a vi ovde bancite, ccc   :No-no:  
sram vas bilo   :Grin:  

kokos i ono ostalo dobro dosla  :D

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> LeAnn prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pardonček
> 
> al mi fakat nije jasno da se u svaki post mora stavit smajlić
> 
> 
> Iz istog razloga iz kojeg režemo mahune na oba kraja.


Ovo je tako slatko!   :Heart:

----------


## loonalee

> fali smajli koji jede kokice... definitivno...


*X*

----------


## loonalee

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sad bih rado stavila smajlić koji se smije, al se ne usuđujem.
> 
> 
>    :D    8)       :shock:     :/    :?


  :Laughing:

----------


## Trina

Čitam onu raspravu na indexu i ima osjećaj ko da sudjeluju same pubertetlije.Ali nevezano za to,ja moram nešto reći na ovu temu.Iskreno,ne poznajem niti jednu osobu koja ima pozitivno mišljenje o Rodi.Tužno zapravo jer okružena sam samim mamama koje bi trebale znati da je Roda zaslužna za puno pozitivnih stvari u Hr.Ali opet,razlog svemu tome je vrlo jednostavan.Netko je dobro rekao da bi udruzi stvarno trebao jedan dobar glasnogovornik,netko tko će je predstavljati u javnosti i na pravi način približiti njeno djelovanje onima kojima je i od koristi-roditeljima.Jer s kim god sam pričala oni Rodu poistovjećuju sa dojenjem 5 godina,sa platnenim pelenama,sa držanjem djece pod staklenim zvonom u svakom pogledu-ne podiži ton,ne tuci po guzi,ne davaj slatkiše,završi medicinu da bi mogao uopće protumačiti sve što ti treba kroz godine njihovog odgoja-prehrana,cijepljenje..... i tisuću drugih stvari koji su "normalnim" ljudima neprihvatljive.
Koliko god se ovdje spominjalo puta da nitko nikad nije rekao da su majke koje ne doje jednako dobre kao i one koje doje,neizbježno je to da se mame nedojilice osjećaju manje dobre jer se stalno naglašava kako je dojenje dobro za djecu a umjetna hrana nije.Znači,forsiranje dojenja je dvosjekli mač.Jako motivirajuće za one koje žele a jako frustrirajuće za one koje ne uspiju.Ove druge stvari kao što su platnene pelene,prirodni porod,nekorištenje pelena, nekorištenje kolica, nekorištenje dude..su za mnoge suluda ideja.I kad netko dođe na forum i vidi teme o ovim stvarima+zgražanje nad majkama koje djeci daju krokije i slatkiše,nad onima koje su tri put u životu opalile dijete po guzici..prvo što pomisle je da Roda automatski briše sve mame koje ne prihvaćaju one spomenute stvari sa liste "dobrih mama" a daje neko potpuno drugačije riješenje od onoga na što smo navikle.A biti roditelj nije nimalo lako,svi mi griješimo i želimo potvrdu da su ponekad pogreške u redu i da dijete neće biti psihički invalid radi pet udaraca po guzi i radi bananka.A tu potvrdu je tu najčešće nemoguće dobiti.
Jedino s čime se slažem na onom forumu je to da neke žene uzimaju sebi previše za pravo kad su u pitanju liječničke dijagnoze  i terapije,Mislim da je puno savjeta ovdje trebalo biti izignorirano jer ih davaju laici i nemaju znanstvenu podlogu.

Po mom mišljenju Roda bi se trebala potruditi za više medijskog prostora, surađivati sa stručnjacima i malo po malo uvoditi majke u taj novi svijet roditeljstva.

----------


## mamma san

sudeći po ovoj stranici, vrijeme je za zaključavanje. Ili?

----------


## mamma san

> sudeći po ovoj stranici, vrijeme je za zaključavanje. Ili?


Trina vas je spasila...  :Grin:

----------


## mare78

trina, potpis na sve što si napisala!   :Smile:  [/quote]

----------


## zhabica

*trina*  :Love:  i potpis.

----------


## Trina

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sudeći po ovoj stranici, vrijeme je za zaključavanje. Ili?
> 
> 
> Trina vas je spasila...


  :Aparatic:

----------


## Juroslav

> Iskreno,ne poznajem niti jednu osobu koja ima pozitivno mišljenje o Rodi.


Citiram jednu odgojiteljicu iz DV u centru ZG-a: "U grupi imam nekoliko djece koju TATE dovode u 7 ujutro, a mame, za koje pouzdano znam da ne rade, dolaze po njih ne prije pola 4 popodne, i onda ih odvedu u park i puste ih da se igraju dok one sjede u kafiću do parka na kavi i 'čašici razgovora'. I te mame mi se još hvale kako su one 'Rode' i kako one sa svojom djecom kvalitetno provode vrijeme!"
I recite mi kako toj odgajateljici objasniti da se radi najvjerojatnije ne o članicama Udruge nego o forumašicama koje su fulale bit i de fakto čine manje od 1% rodaške forumske populacije?
I da te mame nisu razlog za negativno mišljenje o RODI?

----------


## mama courage

> Iskreno,ne poznajem niti jednu osobu koja ima pozitivno mišljenje o Rodi


mene ovo negativno mišljenje o rodi često podsjeća na negativno mišljenje koji neki imaju o feminizmu (il evo konkretno o b.a.b.e.-ma), mišljenje uglavnom zasnovano na predrasudama, tipa da su feministkinje (citiram :Smile:  _"nedojebane babe"_ i sl. (il ono što smo svojevremeno imale prilike pročitati na topicu feminizam i rode). tako da donekle mi ta "pojava" nije nepoznata, mada je fascinantna. teško da se može protiv toga nešto učiniti, a mislim čak i ne mora (jedno vrijeme sam bila za bolji PR, al' sad ne vidim više potrebu za tim).

o pozitivnosti i negativnosti foruma smo dosta pričale i potpuno razumijem stav udruge da je forum još uvijek jedan od boljih načina na brz način pomoći svakoj majci u nevolji, mada su neosporne njegove negativne strane. i ovo što je trina rekla je sigurno istinito, toliko potenciranje jednog načina roditeljstva neminovno dovodi do zaključka da su svi drugi načini manje vrijedni (koliko god to nije prvobitna namjera potenciranja). počev od onih topica "postrojimo se" koji meni, koliko god se neki s njima oduševljavali, ne služe nikakvoj svrsi osim hvalisanju. jel fakat toliko bitno za djetetov razvoj i za naš osjećaj roditeljstva da dijete nikad za nikad u životu nije stavilo dudu u usta ili bočicu (pa makar i bočicu s vodom) da se to treba posebice naglasiti, ne znam ?! :? 




> Jedino s čime se slažem na onom forumu je to da neke žene uzimaju sebi previše za pravo kad su u pitanju liječničke dijagnoze i terapije,Mislim da je puno savjeta ovdje trebalo biti izignorirano jer ih davaju laici i nemaju znanstvenu podlogu. 
> 
> Po mom mišljenju Roda bi se trebala potruditi za više medijskog prostora, surađivati sa stručnjacima i malo po malo uvoditi majke u taj novi svijet roditeljstva


ovo u svakom slučaju potpisujem.

----------


## zhabica

> Iskreno,ne poznajem niti jednu osobu koja ima pozitivno mišljenje o Rodi.


eh, promaklo mi. ja ih ipak znam koji imaju pozitvino misljenje. ali i onih koji nemaju.

----------


## Trina

Meni je jasno da su to predrasude.Zato i kažem da bi udruzi trebala jedna dobra glasnogovornica koja će uz nekakav mali tim stručnjaka približiti ono što Roda jest a ne ono što se misli da je.

----------


## Serpentina

> mene ovo negativno mišljenje o rodi često podsjeća na negativno mišljenje koji neki imaju o feminizmu (il evo konkretno o b.a.b.e.-ma),.


Vidiš, meni se čini kao da je negativno mišljenje usko povezano za svime što nije "mainstream". Bilo sa nama ili sa feminizmom - to se događa i sa gay populacijom i sa prijateljima životinja. Onima koji su u nekom drugom filmu navedene skupine djeluju fanatično. 
Mi same sebi jesmo super i "većina", no to jednostavo nije istina. Forum je virtualno okupljalište ljudi sa sličnim stavovima i za očekivati je da će se netko "drugačiji" istaknuti. Trebamo poraditi na toleranciji.

----------


## cinderella

> Ali opet,razlog svemu tome je vrlo jednostavan.Netko je dobro rekao da bi udruzi stvarno trebao jedan dobar glasnogovornik,netko tko će je predstavljati u javnosti i na pravi način približiti njeno djelovanje onima kojima je i od koristi-roditeljima.Jer s kim god sam pričala oni Rodu poistovjećuju sa dojenjem 5 godina,sa platnenim pelenama,sa držanjem djece pod staklenim zvonom u svakom pogledu-ne podiži ton,ne tuci po guzi,ne davaj slatkiše,završi medicinu da bi mogao uopće protumačiti sve što ti treba kroz godine njihovog odgoja-prehrana,cijepljenje..... i tisuću drugih stvari koji su "normalnim" ljudima neprihvatljive.
> Koliko god se ovdje spominjalo puta da nitko nikad nije rekao da su majke koje ne doje jednako dobre kao i one koje doje,neizbježno je to da se mame nedojilice osjećaju manje dobre jer se stalno naglašava kako je dojenje dobro za djecu a umjetna hrana nije.Znači,forsiranje dojenja je dvosjekli mač.Jako motivirajuće za one koje žele a jako frustrirajuće za one koje ne uspiju.Ove druge stvari kao što su platnene pelene,prirodni porod,nekorištenje pelena, nekorištenje kolica, nekorištenje dude..su za mnoge suluda ideja.I kad netko dođe na forum i vidi teme o ovim stvarima+zgražanje nad majkama koje djeci daju krokije i slatkiše,nad onima koje su tri put u životu opalile dijete po guzici..prvo što pomisle je da Roda automatski briše sve mame koje ne prihvaćaju one spomenute stvari sa liste "dobrih mama" a daje neko potpuno drugačije riješenje od onoga na što smo navikle.A biti roditelj nije nimalo lako,svi mi griješimo i želimo potvrdu da su ponekad pogreške u redu i da dijete neće biti psihički invalid radi pet udaraca po guzi i radi bananka.A tu potvrdu je tu najčešće nemoguće dobiti.
> Jedino s čime se slažem na onom forumu je to da neke žene uzimaju sebi previše za pravo kad su u pitanju liječničke dijagnoze  i terapije,Mislim da je puno savjeta ovdje trebalo biti izignorirano jer ih davaju laici i nemaju znanstvenu podlogu.
> 
> Po mom mišljenju Roda bi se trebala potruditi za više medijskog prostora, surađivati sa stručnjacima i malo po malo uvoditi majke u taj novi svijet roditeljstva.



potpis   :Kiss:

----------


## Anci

> [ počev od onih topica "postrojimo se" koji meni, koliko god se neki s njima oduševljavali, ne služe nikakvoj svrsi osim hvalisanju.


.[/quote]

Već sam se pitala kad ćeš se sjetiti ovoga  :Grin:

----------


## VedranaV

> [ počev od onih topica "postrojimo se" koji meni, koliko god se neki s njima oduševljavali, ne služe nikakvoj svrsi osim hvalisanju.


Sad ne znam na koje točno misliš, ali neki od tih postrojimo se topica služe tome da kad te prava okolina nagazi jer radiš nešto totalno drugačije od svih njih ipak znaš da nisi u svemu tome sama i da postoje drugi ljudi koji razmišljaju slično tebi i kojima su važne stvari koje su i tebi važne. Onda ipak bude lakše isfurati to što ti je važno.

----------


## apricot

a i zašto se ne bismo hvalili našom djecom?
kad se već ne hvalimo jahtama i vilama?

----------


## cvijeta73

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> [ počev od onih topica "postrojimo se" koji meni, koliko god se neki s njima oduševljavali, ne služe nikakvoj svrsi osim hvalisanju.
> 
> 
> Sad ne znam na koje točno misliš, ali neki od tih postrojimo se topica služe tome da kad te prava okolina nagazi jer radiš nešto totalno drugačije od svih njih ipak znaš da nisi u svemu tome sama i da postoje drugi ljudi koji razmišljaju slično tebi i kojima su važne stvari koje su i tebi važne. Onda ipak bude lakše isfurati to što ti je važno.


ma ja mislim da se malo pretjeruje i s tom okolinom. mojoj mami je nezamislivo dijete bez bočice. mara nije pila na bočicu (ne baš mojom zaslugom, više svojom, al dobro). mama bi mi svaki put rekla pa daj tom djetetu piti na bočicu, ovako se sva zalije. i sveki isto tako. i? nagazili su me? 
meni osobno ne smetaju ti topici postrojimo se, jer smatram da nema ništa loše u malo samohvale na području koje smatraš važnim. druga stvar je što ja ne smatram od prevelike važnosti činjenicu s kojim pomagalom mara pije - s bocom ili čašom. a bome niti duda mi nije neka ekstravažna kategorija u životu.

----------


## VedranaV

Pa ti reci jesu li te nagazili, otkud da ja to znam? Možda nekog drugog maltretiraju svakodnevno i stvarno se osjeća kao Pale sam na svijetu.

----------


## Juroslav

> kad se već ne hvalimo jahtama i vilama?


a tko ti brani?

 :Wink:

----------


## Dijana

Joj, postrojite se topici, mc, slažem se s tobom. Ma ja ih čak ni doživljavam kao hvaljenje, meni su onako, infantilni, pogotovu oni bezbočicaši i bezdudaši. (sad će me Luna u top, ako čita, a možda je natjera i da se javi   :Grin:  ) Mislim da bi se prije u top stavila nego se postrojila tamo (odnosno svoje dijete). Sve i da sam mogla.  :Grin:  
No, kaj sad, ne otvaraš taj topic i sve pet.
A oni s dojenjem su pak nekako nefer prema nedojilicama, jer one se ne smiju postrojit, ali ajde ti svakom ugodi :?

----------


## Dia

vidis mene bi bas zanimalo koliko bi bilo forumasica na nedojilicama

trina, potpisujem te

----------


## Mony

> vidis mene bi bas zanimalo koliko bi bilo forumasica na nedojilicama



Pa nek otvore topic o postrojavanju.

Al ne spominju cime su hranili dijete   :Grin:

----------


## Mony

> a i zašto se ne bismo hvalili našom djecom?



I slazem se s ovime kao i s Vedraninim objasnjenjem cemu ti _postrojmo se_ topici sluze   :Wink:

----------


## Deaedi

> Vidiš, meni se čini kao da je negativno mišljenje usko povezano za svime što nije "mainstream".


Da, to stoji, ali Udruga tezi tome da njeni stavovi i akcije (dojenje, AS i dr.) postanu mainstream, zar ne?

----------


## Maja

> Serpentina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Vidiš, meni se čini kao da je negativno mišljenje usko povezano za svime što nije "mainstream".
> 
> 
> Da, to stoji, ali Udruga tezi tome da njeni stavovi i akcije (dojenje, AS i dr.) postanu mainstream, zar ne?


Pa zapravo i ne. ok AS su u zakonu, nema tu što biti mainstream ili ne.
Ali dojenje, porodi, ne bih nikad rekla da tu djelujemo sa željom da ono što "propagiramo" bude mainstream. Nego da žene koje žele dojiti doje onoliko koliko žele i za to imaju odgovarajuće društvene servise, pomoć i podršku, da žene koje žele roditi prirodno, drukčije nego što je uobičajeno u našim rodilištima, isto to mogu napraviti. Hoće li u konačnici takvih žena biti 99 % (a biti će ih u populaciji znatno, znatno manje) nije nam bitno, bitno je da one koje žele mogu.

----------


## Deaedi

> Pa zapravo i ne. ok AS su u zakonu, nema tu što biti mainstream ili ne.
> Ali dojenje, porodi, ne bih nikad rekla da tu djelujemo sa željom da ono što "propagiramo" bude mainstream. Nego da žene koje žele dojiti doje onoliko koliko žele i za to imaju odgovarajuće društvene servise, pomoć i podršku, da žene koje žele roditi prirodno, drukčije nego što je uobičajeno u našim rodilištima, isto to mogu napraviti. Hoće li u konačnici takvih žena biti 99 % (a biti će ih u populaciji znatno, znatno manje) nije nam bitno, bitno je da one koje žele mogu.


Ovo je OK stav, ali definitivno se kroz forum moze steci drugacija slika.

----------


## Serpentina

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa zapravo i ne. ok AS su u zakonu, nema tu što biti mainstream ili ne.
> Ali dojenje, porodi, ne bih nikad rekla da tu djelujemo sa željom da ono što "propagiramo" bude mainstream. Nego da žene koje žele dojiti doje onoliko koliko žele i za to imaju odgovarajuće društvene servise, pomoć i podršku, da žene koje žele roditi prirodno, drukčije nego što je uobičajeno u našim rodilištima, isto to mogu napraviti. Hoće li u konačnici takvih žena biti 99 % (a biti će ih u populaciji znatno, znatno manje) nije nam bitno, bitno je da one koje žele mogu.
> 
> 
> Ovo je OK stav, ali definitivno se kroz forum moze steci drugacija slika.



Jedini način za izbriti se za nekakav prostor za manevar je - agresvniji pristup, zar ne? 
 :Wink:

----------


## Serpentina

izboriti, ispričavam se  8) 
popodnevno spavam

----------


## Deaedi

> Jedini način za izbriti se za nekakav prostor za manevar je - agresvniji pristup, zar ne?


Na agresiju se obicno i odgovara agresijom, a oni koji su "napadnuti" ce vjerojatno reagirati obrambeno i sa zatvarnjem prema tim "napadima".

Tako da se nikako ne bi slozila da je agresivni pristup dugorocno djelotvoran.

----------


## Anci

kad se spominje agresija, ...meni je jedino agresivno tu reklama AD mlijeka..majka s ragadama, dijete sisa svaki čas, ne znaš jel gladno...a s plakata te gleda usnula beba i reklama AD mlijeka...
 ne bih rekla da RODA primjenjuje agresivan pristup. 
Ja to gledam onako kako je Maja opisala: da žene koje _žele_  pomoć, savjet, štogod...ovdje to mogu dobiti.



Ne znam zašto se netko tu osjeća napadnut???

Ista stvar s onim carskim rezom- ja sam imala dva CR-a. Ma nema šanse da mene netko uvjeri da se trebam osjećati manje vrijednom zbog toga (kao što se raspredalo na onom topiku).
Kažu da nije porod. Pa nije. 
Kažu da je operacija. Pa je.

I?

Kakve to veze ime?

----------


## mama courage

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a i zašto se ne bismo hvalili našom djecom?
> 
> 
> I slazem se s ovime kao i s Vedraninim objasnjenjem cemu ti _postrojmo se_ topici sluze


mah, nije da ne kužim čemu ti topici prvobitno služe, al mi je famozno pročitati postrojavanja tipa: mi smo bezdudaši, samo je jednom 22.10.2006. u pola devet navečer uzela dudu u usta, al tu u biti nije bila njena, nego od susjedine male, onda je još jednom uzela dudu kad je bila bolesna, i to bi bilo to.... možda još jednom tri tjedna kasnije itd.  :Rolling Eyes:  i onda smo mi _dudaši_ ti koji smo opsjednuti dudom.

apri, pa nije mi to neko hvaljenje djece, jer djeca u tome konkretno ničemu ne doprinose. nije to da se hvališ kako ti je dijete dobilo pet ili pobjedilo na natječaju titovim stazama revolucije. al... svakome njegovo veselje...   :Grin:  




> Pa nek otvore topic o postrojavanju.


ne bih se ni tu mogla postrojiti.   :Laughing:  što samo dokazuje kako ništa nije crno-bijelo.  :Smile:  




> Al ne spominju cime su hranili dijete


što ne smijem reći da sam malu hranila kulenom?!  :shock:   :Razz: 

anci, joj nemoj molim te više o carskom! mislim da smo to prežvakali i za buduća pokoljenja! onda moja zxuja slavi vađendan a ne rođendan. onda ne bi trebao biti rodni list nego vadni list, mjesto i datum vađenja (uf, sad mi je žao što nisam na indexu   :Grin:  )

jel to službeni stav rode da carski rez nije porod ? čisto da znam.

----------


## Mony

> kad se spominje agresija, ...meni je jedino agresivno tu reklama AD mlijeka..majka s ragadama, dijete sisa svaki čas, ne znaš jel gladno...a s plakata te gleda usnula beba i reklama AD mlijeka...



Potpisujem!





> onda moja zxuja slavi vađendan a ne rođendan



 :Laughing:   ovo je tako dobra fora   :Laughing:  





> jel to službeni stav rode da carski rez nije porod ? čisto da znam.


a ovo su nam cure iz odbora odgovorile vec davno na _onom_ topicu

----------


## maria71

tko je zvao za carski ?

----------


## Tiwi

.. i uvijek sve završi na porodu kod kuće ili carskom rezu.. 

 :Razz:  

I da - ja sam dva put rodila. Carskim rezom.

----------


## kokoshbytheway

OT
cure, oprostite na smetnji - ne mogu pronaći topik o feminizmu i rodama, a nešto me zanima.
ima li koja dobra duša koja bi mi to polinkala? 
hvala

----------


## maria71

pretražnik je malo crkao, pretraži emsine postove

----------


## apricot

kokoši, mislim da ovo tražiš:

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...er=asc&start=0

----------


## Honey

Eno ga tu: O udruzi, feminizmu itd.

----------


## Honey

Pažnja, ide smajlić   :Laughing:

----------


## VedranaV

kokosh, ako hoćeš neki službeni stav, piši na roda@roda.hr, većina postova na forumu su naša privatna raspredanja.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ne mogu ja sve ovo čitati, tako da možda ponavljam nekoga

ovo na indexu i onom drugom šljokastom forumu nisam isto sve čitala
i nivo pisanja je katastrofa
ali neke stvari i mene smetaju na forumu, a dolaze od članica udruge

recimo najviše me smeta ta zabrana samog spominjanja AD, žena pita koju vodu za AD, odmah se skače na nju, bože sačuvaj spomenuti bočicu, ona neka cura koja je radila bočice nade odmah graja na nju zašto se to zove bočica, pa mislim stvarno
ja sam dobila od patronažne jednu bočicu, od frendice koja je pokupila na štandu na velesajmu kad je bio sajam medicine, jednu od pedijatrice i nisam zbog tog počela hranit dijete na bočicu
dobila sam i dudica pa moje dijete nije htjelo dudu, ja joj nisam gurala samo zato što sam imala
neke stvari su preagresivne
moja frendica nije mogla dojiti, da nije mogla, još prije trudnoće su joj rekli na uzv da ima dojke stare žene, prevladava samo masno tkivo, mliječno jedva u tragovima
i možda bi još i nekako išlo ali dijete je imalo neprepoznati refluks, kako bi pojela više od 20-30ml odmah bi povratila
i moja frendica se 5 mjeseci izdajala, kaže da joj je to bilo 5 najgorih mjeseci, da je samo išla po kući i pumpala, i jedva bi malo izdojila
i sad joj je žao ko psu da to vrijeme nije provela noseći i mazeći dijete
i što je najgore radi nekih stavova na forumu i dalje osjeća grižnju savjesti

a što se tiče CR ti mislim da nitko ne napada žene kod kojih je bila medicinska indikacija
ali ići na CR jer žena misli da će tako izbjeći porođajne bolove, da će joj "prijateljica" tako ostati netaknuta i tekve nebuloze, e to je za osudu i takve žene, a još više onog ginekologa koji to ide raditi
jer MC, CR JE operacija ma što god mi mislili o tome  :Kiss:

----------


## momze

cure, nemojte sada o CR i na ovom topiku...

----------


## Lavinija

Citam po malo i nikako da dodjem do kraja, pa da i ja napisem svoje, sad sam preskocila 3 stranice
 Rodila sam prije 18 godina na Sv Duhu, carski. Rekli su da dijete na dojenje mogu dobit cetvrti dan, a u medjuvremenu ga mogu vidjed.
 Na moje inzistiranje, jer mi je mlijeko curilo potocima, dali su mi ga 2. danna cicu
Treci dan su ga zaboravili, jer ja kao jos ne dojim...
Kad je navrsio 4 mjeseca sa iskljucivo dojenjem, morala sam na posao i "jedino"   je mogao na AD
Drugo sam rodila prije 4 god. u Klc, carski. bila sam u uvjerenju da svaka zena moze dojit ako zeli. Marta nije htjela prihvatit cicu, sestre su se borile s nama dan i noc, nismo odustajale. Dosle smo doma, patronazna nije dolazila, marta je stalno padala na tezini...i sa dva i pol mjeseca muke, opet AD

Mozda je ovo tema za price s poroda, ali ja sam je ispricala ovdje da priznam kako sam bila neiformirana, glupa i svasta bi si sad rekla o sebi. ..
Roda me hrani i lijeci moju griznju savjesti
Mozda sam vec i okolini i dasadna s Rodom, ali ne dam se vise, dat cu sve od sebe da moja snaha i moja Marta budu dojile, dog god budu ona i beba to htjele,da imaju , kontakt odmah nakon poroda, da se njihove bebe voze sigurno u AS, da mogu dojiit i kad rade....
I svima cu to pricat tko me zeli slusat i vjeruje da mu zelim pomoc, a ko ne...
Ni moju mamu ne vole svi u Klc, a mi cija je mama , baka, zena, punica... koji znamo kolko je dobra i kolko svima pomaze, mi je obozavamo

----------


## Kaae

> ...onda moja zxuja slavi vađendan a ne rođendan. onda ne bi trebao biti rodni list nego vadni list, mjesto i datum vađenja (uf, sad mi je žao što nisam na indexu   )


Isuseboze. Skoro sam se zadavila tunom.   :Klap:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ja se mogu samo nadovezat da me ovo neugodno iznenadilo jer ne očekujem takav nivo razgovora od osoblja tj. članice Udruge: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Kakav nivo razgovora? 
To što sam izrekla na što meni takav način "kritike" liči?
Ma dajte, molim vas.
Na 90% onoga što sam tamo pročitala zaista nemam blaži komentar.

Ako bi se meni netko osobno na taj način obratio( što na nekin način i jesu, ne meni osobno, nego svima nama koji smo u Udruzi Roda), ja s njim uopće ne bih htjela komunicirati.
A kao osoblje ovog foruma mogu samo reći da se takav način komunikacije na ovom forumu, thankgod, nikad neće udomaćiti.
Naravno da nam je važno što javnost misli o nama, osobito ciljane skupine.
Ali ono što me zanima je _suvisla i argumentirana kritika_.
Što se iz onakvog načina komuniciranja jedva, i samo tu i tamo, da provuć.
Puno više naučimo iz ovakvog topica..hm, ako je indexov topic zaslužan barem za poticanje ovoga, so be it  :Smile:  .

----------


## leonisa

> recimo najviše me smeta ta zabrana samog spominjanja AD, žena pita koju vodu za AD, odmah se skače na nju, bože sačuvaj spomenuti bočicu, ona neka cura koja je radila bočice nade odmah graja na nju zašto se to zove bočica, pa mislim stvarno
> ja sam dobila od patronažne jednu bočicu, od frendice koja je pokupila na štandu na velesajmu kad je bio sajam medicine, jednu od pedijatrice i nisam zbog tog počela hranit dijete na bočicu
> dobila sam i dudica pa moje dijete nije htjelo dudu, ja joj nisam gurala samo zato što sam imala
> neke stvari su preagresivne


moram ti na ovo riplajati  :Smile:  

nije na forumu zabranjeno spomnjanje AD.
zabranjeno je spominjanje marki- brendova proizvodjaca.
zasto?
zato sto je to jedna vrsta reklame.
pa sta?
pa roda kao clanica IBFANa ima odredjene obveze i uvjete koje mora ispunjavati.
malo vse o IBFANu moze se procitati i na nasem portalu, npr. ovdje
inace, puno odgovora se moze pronaci bas na samom PDF zastitimo dojenje kao i pod rubrikom monitoring na nasem portalu.

naravno, opsirno obrazlozenje stoji i na pravilima ponasanja


sada, iz osobnog iskustva, i ja sam bila neupucena i needucirana i doma me docekao cjeli set- od sterilizatora do flasica i duda varalica.
srecom, za edukaciju nikad kasno, pa sam prvih dana usvojila dobar dio gradiva.

no slika koja me okruzuje nije bas takva- ni jedna moja frendica/poznanca ne doji bez nadohrane. klasican prvi skok u razvoju, patronazna, reklame, beba je gladna i eto, obrok po obrok nadohrana je izbacila dojenje.

zar nije pretuzno da ti patronazna ne kaze nista o skokovima? o ponudi i potraznji? da jedino pita grame i mililitre? da ti ostavljaju promo materijale adaptiranog ili ti pak savjetuju da ako vec nisi odmah odes i kupis jedno?

zar svaka majka ne zasluzuje to znanje?

zar ne zasluzuje da napravi izbor temeljen na relevantnim informacjama?
mljeko ti ne valja nije takva informacija.
nemas dovoljno mlijeka nije potpuna informacija.

zar ne bi bilo korisnje da rodilje u bolnici dobiju paketic sa pikulom i ping-pong lopticom ( http://www.llli.org/images/InfantStomach.jpg ) da vide koliki je zapravo zeludac novorodjenceta umjesto kutiju punu sponzoriranih oglasa i reklama?

naravno, postoje divni i educirani pedijatri, sestre, patronazne.

no cinjenica je da zvimo u doba kulture bocica i da je postalo normalno (paradoksalno) pitanje "cime hranite dojence?"

nadam se da se nisam previse zaplela, bilo bi mi jako drago kad bi se ovakva (konstruktivna i edukativna) rasprava vodila na pdf-u za to.
meni je jasno da je velikoj vecin monitoring trn u oku, ali to je zato sto ga, dobrim dijelom, ne shvacaju.

sjecam se davno kako sam strebala GPP na faxu i kako me izludjvao taj ispt. a onda se desio klik i svaki clanak je sjeo na svoje mjesto i ugledala sam njegovu ljepotu.
ok, sljepilo i zaljubljenost su me davno prosli. sad ga samo shvavam i postujem  :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> a što se tiče CR ti mislim da nitko ne napada žene kod kojih je bila medicinska indikacija


 a to jel kod nekoga bila medicinska indikacija ili ne... to mi je tek bajno kad se krene raspredati po forumu... 




> ali ići na CR jer žena misli da će tako izbjeći porođajne bolove, da će joj "prijateljica" tako ostati netaknuta i tekve nebuloze, e to je za osudu i takve žene, a još više onog ginekologa koji to ide raditi


ako tebe to usrećuje, osuđuj ih. ja ne poznam niti jednu (s foruma, a ni ovako) koja je to radila iz tih motiva, i da je...




> jer MC, CR JE operacija ma što god mi mislili o tome


pa jesam li ja zanijekala da je to operacija?!  :?

----------


## mama courage

> tko je zvao za carski ?


dat ćemo im još jednu šansu, u protivnom zovem sorc s onog topica o kućnim ljubimcima.. a onda su obrale bostan   :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

evo mene malo, ali samo o forumu - o udruzi mi se, da vam budem iskrena, trenutno neda mozgati. 

dakle - na forumu mi se sviđa nivo komunikacije, ne bih voljela da se počne pi**arati sve u 16. strašno mi se sviđa čitati postove pametnih forumaša, a takvih je ovdje napretek - slagala se ja s njihovim stavovima ili ne. u principu mi se sviđa i to što chat nije dozvoljen, ali je opet malo dozvoljen - i tu bi možda bila malo fleksibilnija da sam moderator. za ovo sam promijenila mišljenje kad sam vidjela kako izgleda ovaj topik na indexu gdje ne možeš povatati ni glavu ni rep od silnog chata. ali ne bi bilo loše da postoji neka opcija chata. da bude malo ležernije. a ne da moramo kebati vrijeme kad svi admini spavaju kako bi se mogli malo zabaviti.
- voljela bih kad bi na ovom forumu bile dozvoljene teme koje nisu usko vezane uz roditeljstvo i 4 kuta našeg doma - nemam vremena ni živaca sad se logirati na neki drugi forum da bih raspravljala recimo o nekoj dnevnoj aktualnoj temi, a najmanje imam volje virtualno upoznavati nove forumaše, dok skužim kako koji diše i s kim sam bliska u razmišljanjima
- niti meni se ne sviđa kako se reagira na forumašice koje pitaju savjet za AD - žena se logira, u prvom postu pita nešto o AD i meni već muka u želucu jer znam što slijedi - drugi post, i eto ti cijela litanija forumskih pravila

za sada toliko, moram ići, ali imam još nekoliko primjedbi - čekajte me.   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> - niti meni se ne sviđa kako se reagira na forumašice koje pitaju savjet za AD - žena se logira, u prvom postu pita nešto o AD i meni već muka u želucu jer znam što slijedi - drugi post, i eto ti cijela litanija forumskih pravila
> 
> za sada toliko, moram ići, ali imam još nekoliko primjedbi - čekajte me.


tu si donekle u pravu i voljela bi kad bi prstup bio malo individualniji, no vrlo cesto se dogodi da se javi nova mama koja je ili nije proctala pravila i posta o hranjenju djeteta AD. 
a onda se jave forumasice koje znaju ili ne znaju pravila foruma i daju savjete koliko kojeg AD je potrebno u toj dobi, koje AD je bolje od kojeg etc. i moderatori cesto budu dovedeni pred gotov cin kada vise individualan pristup nema smisla jer se obraca, sad vec, skupini forumasica.

ali, evo, ja cu se potruditi ne citirati ih, iako smatram da su jako dobro napisana i da je receno upravo ono sto se treba reci. stoga sumnjam da ce moji odgovori biti tako rjeciti i smisleni kao adminicino objasnjenje   :Smile:

----------


## laky

jedva čekam da dobijem  cijelu litaniju forumskih pravila kad budem pitala nesto o AD i kad se budem žalila na prirodni porod jer boli i kako bi ja CR.
neka me tada sve moderatorice i forumašice kritiziraju a ja ću se smijati i neću se ljutiti bit ću sretna   :Smile:   :Smile:  


jer bit ću trudna !!!a Rodin forum me dosta toga naučio o MPO i nadam se da će i dalje

----------


## cvijeta73

> jedva čekam da dobijem  cijelu litaniju forumskih pravila kad budem pitala nesto o AD i kad se budem žalila na prirodni porod jer boli i kako bi ja CR.
> neka me tada sve moderatorice i forumašice kritiziraju a ja ću se smijati i neću se ljutiti bit ću sretna    
> 
> 
> jer bit ću trudna !!!a Rodin forum me dosta toga naučio o MPO i nadam se da će i dalje


 baš si me razniježila  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## laky

normalna stvar da ću svoje djete dojiti tj truditi se da budem mogla ,da želim roditi prirodno ali ne po cijenu zivota djeteta ....mislim da one kojima smeta stav da je majčino mlijeko najbolje i prirodni porod najispravniji imaju pravo reći,nepisati na forumu,pisati,svađati se ma mislim svatko odlučuje o svom ponašanju.Mene nervira i to jako sto svi neupućeni ovaj forum gledaju kroz dojenje ili ne ovaj ili onaj porod a zanemaruju PDF (meni najbitniji) na koji je nas slobodno mogu reći 90% doslo kao totalne neznalice i tu nasle 10000000000 odgovora na pitanja koja nas muče.Jer porod se mora dogoditi kad zena zatrudni ,dojenje je slijed događaja kod žena i btw sisavaca općenito ali  o MPO je ono sto žena nesaznaje rođenjem nego silom prilika i tu je pomoć Rodinog foruma nemjerljiva ...

I evo jedna zamjerka Rodi   :Wink:  ....natpis ispod loga .... mozda da se doda i oni koji se to trude postati....

----------


## Anci

laky   :Love:

----------


## ivarica

> I evo jedna zamjerka Rodi   ....natpis ispod loga .... mozda da se doda i oni koji se to trude postati....


znas, bed je sto to nije natpis ispod loga
to je NAZIV UDRUGE   :Smile:

----------


## laky

znam   :Wink:  
ali forum je od udruge a mi smo iventar foruma...

ma šalim se ali morala sam i ja naći neku "kritiku"  :Kiss:

----------


## sladjanaf

> - niti meni se ne sviđa kako se reagira na forumašice koje pitaju savjet za AD - žena se logira, u prvom postu pita nešto o AD i meni već muka u želucu jer znam što slijedi - drugi post, i eto ti cijela litanija forumskih pravila


ja takve teme uopće niti ne otvaram jer čemu trud kad će se zaključati u roku keks uz obrazloženje da se za sve nedoumice i možebitne probleme upita svog pedijatra  

 :Rolling Eyes:  

i ivaj smajlić usprkos forumskim pravilima

----------


## anamar

ima li javnost negativno mišljenje o udruzi RODA po meni nije totalno nebitna, ali mislim da (još) nije prebitna stvar. 

da se po pitanju ugleda nešto promijeni na bolje treba uložiti puno novaca i volonterskog rada malobrojnih članica. to rasipanje para i energije moglo bi biti opravdano jedino ako bi zbog toga neki lovaši odriješili kesu i donirali puno više kuna od onoga što bi se uložilo.
naravno da za povrat novca uloženog u marketing nema garancije. 

stoga bi se pozitivnim marketingom mogli baviti forumaši koji to žele, tako da promišljeno i neagresivno (za razliku od medija) šire dobar glas o odruzi. ionako se marketinške akcije sve više individualiziraju. 
di ćeš individualnijeg pristupa od 1 na 1.   

mislim da je bitnije da se RODA-ina lovu i energiju usmjeri kako bi se  nešto od ovoga što je leonisa napisala promijenilo, a ne da se mijenjaju stavovi koje neki pojedinci (a ne zna se ni koliko ih je) imaju o udruzi.  




> ...
> zar nije pretuzno da ti patronazna ne kaze nista o skokovima? o ponudi i potraznji? da jedino pita grame i mililitre? da ti ostavljaju promo materijale adaptiranog ili ti pak savjetuju da ako vec nisi odmah odes i kupis jedno?
> 
> zar svaka majka ne zasluzuje to znanje?
> 
> zar ne zasluzuje da napravi izbor temeljen na relevantnim informacjama?
> mljeko ti ne valja nije takva informacija.
> nemas dovoljno mlijeka nije potpuna informacija.
> ...

----------


## laky

u mostarskoj bolnici na svakom koraku su letci crkve protiv MPO.Ja popizdila(oprostite na izrazu ali je blag za moje stanje tada) i pitala šefa odjela koji me inače vodi jeli vidi on ovo i trebam li ja umnožiti letak točnije vizitku Pronatala(koju mi je on dao )i podijeliti je po bolnici.PR radi čuda zato treba ako nista volonterski raditi sto vise na tom polju..

----------


## mamma Juanita

> aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> a što se tiče CR ti mislim da nitko ne napada žene kod kojih je bila medicinska indikacija
> 
> 
>  a to jel kod nekoga bila medicinska indikacija ili ne... to mi je tek bajno kad se krene raspredati po forumu...


Vidiš, ti bi dala pričati o brandovima adaptiranog, a o svetoj doktorskoj procjeni ne bi  :Razz: .

----------


## Anvi

> *stoga bi se pozitivnim marketingom mogli baviti forumaši* koji to žele, tako da *promišljeno i neagresivno* (za razliku od medija) šire dobar glas o odruzi


...počevši ovdje, na forumu, kad bi forumaši preuzeli svoj dio odgovornosti i dobro razmislili o onome što pišu i načinu na koji pišu.
Forum se često u javnosti poistovjećuje s udrugom i toga bi trebali biti svjesni svi mi koji ga koristimo i ispisujemo na njemu svoje umotvorine.

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> ...


točno tako. 

inače, kad me već vučeš za jezik   :Razz:  ... fascinantno je da se toliko laika na ovom forumu osjeća prozvanim procjenivati (upravo) doktorske  (a ne recimo mišljenje odvjetnika, učitelja, arhitekta i sl) dijagnoze (_doktor je prepisao antibiotik, al ja ga nisam dala, doktor mi je preporučio carski, što vi mislite i sl._), istovremeno davajući doktorima neupitan autoritet samo u jednoj stvari: AD, a (opet) istovremeno stalno insinuirajući da su ti isti lječnici podmićeni od strane proizvođača nadomjestaka mlijeka.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Loryblue

> jedva čekam da dobijem  cijelu litaniju forumskih pravila kad budem pitala nesto o AD i kad se budem žalila na prirodni porod jer boli i kako bi ja CR.
> neka me tada sve moderatorice i forumašice kritiziraju a ja ću se smijati i neću se ljutiti bit ću sretna    
> 
> 
> jer bit ću trudna !!!a Rodin forum me dosta toga naučio o MPO i nadam se da će i dalje


od srca ti želim da čim prije budeš sretna  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Anci

> ... fascinantno je da se toliko laika na ovom forumu osjeća prozvanim procjenivati (upravo) doktorske  (a ne recimo mišljenje odvjetnika, učitelja, arhitekta i sl) dijagnoze (_doktor je prepisao antibiotik, al ja ga nisam dala, doktor mi je preporučio carski, što vi mislite i sl._), istovremeno davajući doktorima neupitan autoritet samo u jednoj stvari: AD, a (opet) istovremeno stalno insinuirajući da su ti isti lječnici podmićeni od strane proizvođača nadomjestaka mlijeka.


Potpis.
Još kad se zatvori tema s pitanjem o AD s objašnjenejm da je RODA Udruga koja promovira dojenje pa stoga ne dozvoljava razgovore o AD, to mi je pošteno.

Ali ono ... za to je isljučivo nadležan djetetov pedijatar... 
A na podforumu malo niže, ovakva tema: 


> doktor je prepisao antibiotik, al ja ga nisam dala,


i onda sva sila ovakvih smajlića   :Evil or Very Mad:   na tog doktora koji se drznuo dati antibiotik i savjeti (ne svi) u stilu kako su antibiotici zlo i oni (neki roditelji) ih nikad ne daju. I takve savjete, opasne, mogu ovdje davati :/

----------


## apricot

pa i doktor koji savjetuje adaptirano kada je sve u redu... zaslužuje istog takvog smajlića...
znaš, teško je povući granicu.

----------


## Maja

> stoga bi se pozitivnim marketingom mogli baviti forumaši koji to žele, tako da promišljeno i neagresivno (za razliku od medija) šire dobar glas o odruzi. ionako se marketinške akcije sve više individualiziraju. 
> di ćeš individualnijeg pristupa od 1 na 1.


anamar, upravo ovo sam i ja htjela predožit u nastavku onog tamo nekog gore posta o rodinom PR-u   :Love:

----------


## bfamily

> dakle - na forumu mi se sviđa nivo komunikacije, ne bih voljela da se počne pi**arati sve u 16. strašno mi se sviđa čitati postove pametnih forumaša...
> - voljela bih kad bi na ovom forumu bile dozvoljene teme koje nisu usko vezane uz roditeljstvo i 4 kuta našeg doma - nemam vremena ni živaca sad se logirati na neki drugi forum...
> - niti meni se ne sviđa kako se reagira na forumašice koje pitaju savjet za AD - žena se logira, u prvom postu pita nešto o AD i meni već muka u želucu jer znam što slijedi - drugi post, i eto ti cijela litanija forumskih pravila


VELIKI POTPIS

----------


## anamar

> anamar prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> stoga bi se pozitivnim marketingom mogli baviti forumaši koji to žele, tako da promišljeno i neagresivno (za razliku od medija) šire dobar glas o odruzi. ionako se marketinške akcije sve više individualiziraju. 
> di ćeš individualnijeg pristupa od 1 na 1.   
> 
> 
> anamar, upravo ovo sam i ja htjela predožit u nastavku onog tamo nekog gore posta o rodinom PR-u


najbolja su rješenja uvijek jednostavna. 

 :Love:

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

žalibože komentirati s indexa ovo.to nema malo humanosti u sebi.svakavih ljudi ima! :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mama courage prvotno napisa
> ...


Draga emso, nije nečija "titula" garancija za ništa.
A i mišljenja među njima su podijeljena.
I nije baš to tako crno bijelo kako si ti napisala, niti inače, a osobito ne od roditelja do roditelja.
I falabogu da se na ovom forumu o tim različitim mišljenjima i pogledima može raspravljati.
A zašto se ne raspravlja o brandovima AD, svi vrlo dobro znamo: 
iz istog razloga zbog kojeg je nastala Innocenti deklaracija   ,  IBFAN i Međunarodni pravilnik o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko    .
Skroz kužim da to svima (i/ili odmah) ne sjeda, 
ali to je smjer i pravilo za koje smo se mi odavno odlučili (i tvrdoglavi smo u tome  :Smile:  ), svjesni da donosi ograničenja, 
ali smatrajući to potrebnim, čak i uz cijenu stalne kritike šire javnosti.

----------


## Dalm@

Pridružujem se onima kojima nije jasno zašto je na forumu klima 
_o AD pitajte pedijatra, ali zato bilo kojeg forumaša o npr. antibiotiku (po mogućnosti homeopatu) ili cjepivu (po mogućnosti plemenaša)_.
Ne zbog prvog dijela italika, nego drugog po logici prvog.

Savjetnice za dojenje upućuju na liječnika ili Rebro i to je dobro, ali po ostaku foruma je stvarno iznered. 
A to nije dobro; nije etički, a ponekad bome ni legalno.
Jedno je iznijeti neko svoje iskustvo, ali smatrati nečiji post anamnezom a sebe kompetentn(ij)im...  :? 

Otvoriš li makar i _n+1_ topic o cjepivima, nema šanse da te se uputi na pretražnik. 
Koliko topica o (ne)cjepljenju je dovoljno topica o (ne)cjepljenju?
Nedajbože da trudnice začataju, ali zato _Davor v. Mujica_ topici imaju nemilu prođu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Savjetnice za dojenje upućuju na liječnika ili Rebro i to je dobro, ali po ostaku foruma je stvarno iznered. 
> A to nije dobro; nije etički, a ponekad bome ni legalno.


Savjetnice za dojenje su savjetnice za dojenje.
Ostatak foruma, bili to članovi/ce Udruge, osoblje foruma, ostali forumaši ili gosti su na forumu samo forumaši.
Davor ili mujica nisu Rodini savjetnici za cijepljenje, nego forumaši, svaki sa svojim, uglavnom oprečnim mišljenjem.
I tako treba čitati njihove postove.
Što je to na forumu nelegalno?? :? 




> o AD pitajte pedijatra, ali zato bilo kojeg forumaša o npr. antibiotiku (po mogućnosti homeopatu) ili cjepivu (po mogućnosti plemenaša). 
> Ne zbog prvog dijela italika, nego drugog po logici prvog.


Razumijem da princip odudara kada je riječ o AD i razloge toga sam pokušala objasniti u prethodnom postu.
Gore stoji pojašnjenje _zašto_ je to tako, što nas često ljudi pitaju. Drugi je par rukava to što se svima takav princip ne sviđa.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

princip bi trebao biti princip, i vrijediti za sve jednako, a ne bi trebao odudarati jer se to nekom sviđa

----------


## marta

Pravila se ticu AD. Ostalo je podlozno raspravama. Sto je tu cudno? 
Osobno nikako ne mogu skuziti sto je tu cudno, dapace, sve mi se cini vrlo jasnim i jednostavnim.

----------


## krumpiric

Zanimljivo mi je besprekidno poistovjećivanje foruma i Udruge. Forum ima 7500 članova, Udruga ima 300. Kad bi, na primjer, članovi, imali ljubičaste nickove, forum se sigurno nebi poljubičastio.  :Grin:  Ima članova Udruge koji su skroz neaktivni na forumu. 
I ne samo to, ja sam popriličan "borac" kad nešto trebam istjerat na svoje, maria, MC i sorcie su mila majka za mene  :Grin:   al na ovom forumu imam malen broj postova(u odnosu na vrijeme koje sam tu provela), jer nije primjereno da se za svoje čvrste stavove borim na račun Udruge, pogtovo ako u potpisu držim članstvo (koje više ne držim, sasvim slučajno, jer sam se zaljubila u donje stihove)...nije primjereno da napišem kakvima ja smatram roditelje koji ne voze djecu kako treba... :/ , jer bi se to moglo protumačit službenim stavom Udruge. Ne pišem ni o razlozima zašto smo odgodili MoPaRu, jer nije u redu da se misli da Udruga predlaže pobunu protiv kalendara cijepljenja.
Ovaj je forum smišljen kao pomoć roditeljima, kad imaš pitanja, obratiš se na ovu adresu.Moguće je da usput pročitaš neosnovana mišljena pojedinaca koji nisu ili slučajno jesu članovi Udruge. Ako ti je stalo do stvarnog stvaranja mišljenja, produžit ćeš boravak ovdje, naučit da je ovo običan forum sa nekim pravilima kojih se mora držat, a da je Udruga nešto drugo, ako nije zaključit ćeš da Udruga forsira necijepljenje, porod u krevetu doma, motanje djece u krpe i samoizlječivanje. Otić ćeš dalje i pričat o udruzi na taj način. Tako ćeš nama otežati borbu s birokracijom, politikom i sustavom, borbu u kojoj se 300 ljudi daje (neko iznad svih svojih mogućnosti) da bi svima nama koji imamo ili želimo imati i na bilo koji način dobiti djecu bude lakše. 
Ponovno pišem isto.RODA ne postoji s ciljem da nekog nauči biti dobar roditelj(eventualno informacijom).RODA postoji da mu olakša to biti sada i ovdje.

----------


## maria71

Možda treba više liječnika pisati na forumu .......

----------


## mamma Juanita

Svatko od nas pojedinačno ima svoje principe, Roda svoje.
Svatko od nas valjda jako dobro zna zašto.
*Ovdje*  su pravila i znamo da se svima ne sviđaju, 
ali su _Rodina_ i trudimo ih se držat.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

meni nije
jer ima majki koje ne mogu dojiti, ili mogu, ali iz različitih razloga ne doje
i zbog klime na forumu se moraju zbog toga sramiti i osjećati manje vrijednima
i to mi se ni malo ne sviđa
propagirati dojenje da
uvijek i svugdje
pružiti pomoć onima koje žele dojiti
ali ne stigmatizirati one koje ne mogu/ne žele
i pomoći im savjetima i iskustvom na koji način onda najbolje hraniti svoje dijete
pa i savjetom koje AD  da izaberu, koju vodu da koriste pri njegovom pravljenju, koja je bočica najbolja....
zašto bi to bilo tako strašno?
jer će možda na taj način majka koja ne može/ne želi dojiti dati dijetetu najprikladnije AD, a neće mu davati razrijeđeno kravlje mlijeko

----------


## krumpiric

Zanimljivo mi je besprekidno poistovjećivanje foruma i Udruge. Forum ima 7500 članova, Udruga ima 300. Kad bi, na primjer, članovi, imali ljubičaste nickove, forum se sigurno nebi poljubičastio.  :Grin:  Ima članova Udruge koji su skroz neaktivni na forumu. 
I ne samo to, ja sam popriličan "borac" kad nešto trebam istjerat na svoje, maria, MC i sorcie su mila majka za mene  :Grin:   al na ovom forumu imam malen broj postova(u odnosu na vrijeme koje sam tu provela), jer nije primjereno da se za svoje čvrste stavove borim na račun Udruge, pogtovo ako u potpisu držim članstvo (koje više ne držim, sasvim slučajno, jer sam se zaljubila u donje stihove)...nije primjereno da napišem kakvima ja smatram roditelje koji ne voze djecu kako treba... :/ , jer bi se to moglo protumačit službenim stavom Udruge. Ne pišem ni o razlozima zašto smo odgodili MoPaRu, jer nije u redu da se misli da Udruga predlaže pobunu protiv kalendara cijepljenja.
Ovaj je forum smišljen kao pomoć roditeljima, kad imaš pitanja, obratiš se na ovu adresu.Moguće je da usput pročitaš neosnovana mišljena pojedinaca koji nisu ili slučajno jesu članovi Udruge. Ako ti je stalo do stvarnog stvaranja mišljenja, produžit ćeš boravak ovdje, naučit da je ovo običan forum sa nekim pravilima kojih se mora držat, a da je Udruga nešto drugo, ako nije zaključit ćeš da Udruga forsira necijepljenje, porod u krevetu doma, motanje djece u krpe i samoizlječivanje. Otić ćeš dalje i pričat o udruzi na taj način. Tako ćeš nama otežati borbu s birokracijom, politikom i sustavom, borbu u kojoj se 300 ljudi daje (neko iznad svih svojih mogućnosti) da bi svima nama koji imamo ili želimo imati i na bilo koji način dobiti djecu bude lakše. 
Ponovno pišem isto.RODA ne postoji s ciljem da nekog nauči biti dobar roditelj(eventualno informacijom).RODA postoji da mu olakša to biti sada i ovdje.

----------


## maria71

krumpiric, ode ti post dvaput

----------


## krumpiric

fala  :Grin:  
ispričavam se, stisla back.

----------


## sladjanaf

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Serpentina prvotno napisa
> ...


meni ovo sad stvarno nije jasno: godine edukacije, seminara, potpisivanja međunarodnih pravilnika, stotine sati volontiranja stotina žena, zaštita dojenja na forumu uključujući diskriminaciju žena koje daju adaptirano... i sve zato da bi što? 7% žena odlučilo dojiti? ne želite da dojenje postane mainstream?

----------


## leonisa

treba razlikovat savjete mama mami, poput onih gdje mama pita mame sa iskustvom vezano uz motoriku i razvoj od onih na koje odgovaraju mame savjetnice, mame koje su prosle posebnu edukaciju.

ako se udruga aktvno bavi promocijom, zastitom i podrskom dojenja, zar nije onda logcno da ce na njenom forumu vladati klima koja nece potencrati razgovore o AD?

netko je napsao kako upucujemo majke da savjet potraze kod pedijatra, a da opet taj isti pedijatar nje objektivan jer iza njegovog savjeta stoji sponzoriran kalendar ili plakat ili nesto trece.

meni je jako zao sto majke koje ne doje ili nisu dojile ne sudjeluju malo vise u monitoringu jer on pokusava zastititi i majke i djecu koja se hrane AD stvarajuci takve uvjete u kojima ce svaki zdravstveni djelatnik biti "osposobljen" davati relevantnu i objektivnu informaciju. pokusava se stvorti okruzenje u kojem ce savjete davati samo zdrav. djelatnci, a ne distributeri i marketinsko osoblje koje ce na npr. trud. tecaju odrzati mali monolog buducm roditeljima kako je njihovo AD najbolje za njhovo dijete.
u kojem ti neces kupiti to i to AD jer je sad na akciji. u kojem ti nece rodiliste reci koje AD da nastavis koristiti samo zato sto su oni dobil donaciju od tog istog proizvodjaca.
u kojem te iste majke i ta ista djeca nece biti zrtve marketnga.

i bas zbog toga sto je sveprsutni marketing i sveprisutni profit i sveprisutni ekstra dolar u dzepu krvac za kulturu bocice koja je ugusila kulturu dojenja, ovaj forum moze biti oaza. ovaj forum moze "gurati" kulturu dojenja.

i taj isti gospodin na vrhu firme odgovoran je za ogromni teret kojeg nos gotovo svaka majka- teret krvnje! krivnja sto ne doji, ali i krvnja sto doji jer osjeca da stvara krvnju onoj koja ne doji.

no krivac nije ni jedna majka, ni ona koja doji ni ona koja ne doji. pa cak ni onaj ko je nesto savjetovao ili uputo. jedini krivac je onaj koji sjedi u fotelji i bogati se na svim problemma, mukama, trnovima i kamenima spotcanja na teskom putu majcinstva.

i za kraj, big hug svim mamama.

----------


## leonisa

jako dugo sam pisala ovaj post..sa pauzama.
vidim, uletili neki u medjuvremenu  :Smile:

----------


## sladjanaf

> Ponovno pišem isto.RODA ne postoji s ciljem da nekog nauči biti dobar roditelj(eventualno informacijom).RODA postoji da mu olakša to biti sada i ovdje.


pa zašto ne olakša svima a ne samo nekima? 

i ti kažeš da paziš što pričaš jer bi te netko mogao krivo razumjeti s obzirom da si članica Udruge. ali to si samo ti jedna - jer postoje druge članice koje, eto, "ne paze" što pričaju pa im se omakne da im je jako smješno kad neka žena izjavi da ne želi 24-satni rooming in jer je umorna nakon poroda.
što bi to onda čitateljica koja je prvi put došla na forum mogla zaključiti?
a ti si i sama svjesna tog problema kad kažeš da "paziš".

----------


## klia

> Dia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vidis mene bi bas zanimalo koliko bi bilo forumasica na nedojilicama
> 
> 
> 
> Pa nek otvore topic o postrojavanju.
> 
> Al ne spominju cime su hranili dijete


Mene bi jedan ovakav topic baš zanimao.

----------


## maria71

zašto ?

----------


## klia

> Ponovno pišem isto.RODA ne postoji s ciljem da nekog nauči biti dobar roditelj(eventualno informacijom).RODA postoji da mu olakša to biti sada i ovdje.


Vidiš, u ovome i jest problem. Jer se većina ljudi pita: ma tko su te Rode da one nas idu učiti kako biti dobar roditelj? Odnosno, po čemu su one "dobri", a mi ostali "loši" roditelji? Kad krene etiketiranje, prestaje komunikacija.

----------


## leonisa

> Pravila se ticu AD. Ostalo je podlozno raspravama. Sto je tu cudno? 
> Osobno nikako ne mogu skuziti sto je tu cudno, dapace, sve mi se cini vrlo jasnim i jednostavnim.


tako je.
ne shvacam zbog cega je tesko prihvatiti (ne kazem shvatiti!) da je ovo forum udruge roda koja je clanca jedne organizacije i da kao takva treba zadovoljavati i ispunjavati odredjene uvjete.

pa ako sva ostala objasnjenja nisu jasna, onda barem neka se ovo, iako suhoparno i "kruto", prihvati.

----------


## klia

> zašto ?


Jednostavno bih voljela čuti njihovu stranu priče o nedojenju, ali bez ispričavanja nekome, bez posipanja pepelom. To od nedojećih prijateljica ne mogu čuti jer je velika barijera među nama zbog ovoga čime se bavim i svjesna sam da mi neće/ne mogu biti iskrene.

----------


## sladjanaf

> i taj isti gospodin na vrhu firme odgovoran je za ogromni teret kojeg nos gotovo svaka majka- teret krvnje! krivnja sto ne doji, ali i krvnja sto doji jer osjeca da stvara krvnju onoj koja ne doji.
> 
> no krivac nije ni jedna majka, ni ona koja doji ni ona koja ne doji. pa cak ni onaj ko je nesto savjetovao ili uputo. jedini krivac je onaj koji sjedi u fotelji i bogati se na svim problemma, mukama, trnovima i kamenima spotcanja na teskom putu majcinstva.


joj leonisa, kad bi život bio ovako crno-bijeli kako si ga ti opisala.

iz osobnog iskustva mogu reći da nemam grižnju savjesti što nisam dojila, jer takav osjećaj bi u sadašnjem trenutku bio malo djetinjast. ali sam jako ljuta, u ovom slučaju konkretno na tebe jer smatraš da sam ja, i gotovo sve druge žene koje su kupile AD žrtve beskrupuloznih direktora zavaljenih u foteljama megakorporacija. na koji način da ti objasnim da nisam? trebam li biti bezobrazna pa da ti kažem da me molim te ne držiš maloumnom majkom koja nema slobodnu volju  i koja je "žrtva" (?), ne znam, njemačkog tajkuna?
molim te da me ne potcjenjuješ.

----------


## leonisa

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ponovno pišem isto.RODA ne postoji s ciljem da nekog nauči biti dobar roditelj(eventualno informacijom).RODA postoji da mu olakša to biti sada i ovdje.
> 
> 
> Vidiš, u ovome i jest problem. Jer se većina ljudi pita: ma tko su te Rode da one nas idu učiti kako biti dobar roditelj? Odnosno, po čemu su one "dobri", a mi ostali "loši" roditelji? Kad krene etiketiranje, prestaje komunikacija.


mene zanima kakav je to "dobar" roditelj?
takodjer me zanima ko lijepi etikete. rado bi se iscekirala da vidim kakva sam.

to je sve nesto povrsno i krvo iscitano izmedju redaka. na zalost.

----------


## maria71

Nikad nisam krila da nisam dojila, no ovdje to nisam previše ni isticala.

Ali ovdje  o tome ne želim pisati ,ja sam sve svoje dvojbe i krivnje sama sa sobom raščistila i to mi je dovoljno.

----------


## cvijeta73

jel da ja opet ubacim svoju listu?  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i taj isti gospodin na vrhu firme odgovoran je za ogromni teret kojeg nos gotovo svaka majka- teret krvnje! krivnja sto ne doji, ali i krvnja sto doji jer osjeca da stvara krvnju onoj koja ne doji.
> 
> no krivac nije ni jedna majka, ni ona koja doji ni ona koja ne doji. pa cak ni onaj ko je nesto savjetovao ili uputo. jedini krivac je onaj koji sjedi u fotelji i bogati se na svim problemma, mukama, trnovima i kamenima spotcanja na teskom putu majcinstva.
> 
> 
> joj leonisa, kad bi život bio ovako crno-bijeli kako si ga ti opisala.
> ...


tebe nitko takvom ne smatra. _ja_ te nisam takvom okarakterizirala.
nesto sam jako davno naucila, a to je da se ogradim od ovako nabrijanih odgovora pa sam uvijek u svoje izjave u RL ili VL uvela "vecinom", "u pravilu", "gotovo svaka" itd itd...
ja necu biti bezobrazna, pa se vise necu ni osvrtati na tvoj post.

----------


## krumpiric

> klia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  krumpiric prvotno napisa
> ...


pa da, kao šta sam ja sada krivo shvaćena, s  to sam napisala savršeno jednostavno, nitko od nas ne zna što je to dobar roditelj i kako se to postaje i RODU se pogrešno etiketira Udrugom koja nekog pokušava naučiti biti dobrim roditeljem. Olakšati nekome biti dobar roditelj meni znači olakšati roditeljski život i prava roditelja i djeteta sada i ovdje.


Valjda neću opet biti krivo shvaćena. :/

----------


## klia

"fascinantno je da se toliko laika na ovom forumu osjeća prozvanim procjenivati (upravo) doktorske (a ne recimo mišljenje odvjetnika, učitelja, arhitekta i sl) dijagnoze"

S ovim se slažem i dodajem da mi je uopće nekorektno kad osoba izvan struke "procjenjuje" rad bilo koje stručne osobe (pa ni ovih koje navodi mc). 
Ako sumnjam, odem po drugo mišljenje, ali unutar struke, jer znam da ničim ne mogu nadomjestiti godine i godine učenja i iskustva (kao što nitko ne može to nadomjestiti ni u poslu kojim se ja bavim). 
Ok, mi možemo procjenjivati i komentirati odnos toga čovjeka prema poslu, prema ljudima, možemo mu se zahvaliti i otići drugome ako mislimo da nešto ne radi ok (što sam osobno napravila kad je u pitanju bio M-ov ped), ali stavljati se u poziciju da znamo bolje je prepotentno. 

Npr. meni je jedan neonatolog rekao da ako se adaptirano daje iz zbilja utvrđenih medicinskih razloga, to neće omesti dojenje, odnosno da nije isto ako se daje samo zato "da se mama odmori" i sl. 
I ja nemam razloga ne vjerovati mu jer sada već stvarno znam puno žena čija su djeca dobila to ad. u bolnici i nikad više. Zapravo i moja djeca spadaju u tu kategoriju (makar sam se ja tada na licu mjesta protivila i da treći puta rodim, do kraja bih inzistirala na odgodi nadohrane. Ali ako bi dijete palo više od 10 posto na težini, ako bi imalo temperaturu ili neki drugi znak dehidracije - dala bih mu ga i znala bih da ništa time neću upropastiti).

----------


## klia

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  klia prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja vas potpuno dobro shvaćam, i sama djelujem u udruzi koja se vodi sličnim idejama, ali svi moramo shvatiti da ljudi pojam "olakšavanje roditeljstva" shvaćaju na bitno drukčije načine. 
Etikete lijepi struka i većina roditelja ove naše zemlje.
Jer što je to "olakšavanje"?
Npr. netko želi "lakši" boravak u bolnici nakon poroda pa mu je rooming-in koma.
Netko želi noću spavati, pa će djetetu dati adaptirano prije spavanja, a možda i potpuno prijeći na to (kao što smo vidjeli na onom forumu, neke se mame time i hvale kako su im djeca fino spavala s ad - vjerujte, ovo je veća reklama ad-u nego bilo kakav marketing!)
Na ovom forumu ljudi si međusobno olakšavaju (uvjetno kazano) jedan poseban stil roditeljstva (koji je većina nas izabrala, u potpunosti ili djelomično) ali koji je još miljama udaljen od stila koji izabire većina naše populacije. I otuda nesporazumi. Naime, postoje žene koje npr. žele roditi na drip, žele epiduralnu, žele biti u ležećem položaju dok rađaju itd... itd... 
E sad - jednom mi ne netko rekao - da, ali i ja koja to ne želim moram imati pravo to ostvariti.
Dok je god ovih potonjih žena manje, borba svih naših udruga većini izgleda kao borba za prava manjine, a to je upravo borba za neke buduće roditelje (jer će oni moći ostvariti ono što mi danas nismo).

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  leonisa prvotno napisa
> ...


čemu ograđivanje ako imaš svoje mišljenje?

i ja te molim da se osvrneš jer me zanima, ako nisi mislila na mene, na koje si onda majke mislila? koje su to majke koje za svoju grižnju savjesti trebaju okriviti direktora megakompanije? jer ih je od dojenja odvratio agresivnom kampanjom koja se provodi isključivo u pedijatrijskim ustanovama gdje jedino i trebaš pitati za AD?

----------


## klia

Ja mislim da se mi prodojeće i aktivne mame moramo suočiti s jednom bitnom činjenicom - da ostale mame doista nisu glupe, da nisu žrtve nikakvih "tajkuna u foteljama" nego da se naši roditeljski stilovi naprosto razlikuju i da se u nečiji stil dojenje ne uklapa. Ovo pišem potpuno bez osude i predrasuda jer ako mogu (i društveno moram) prihvatiti sve ono drugo "neprirodno" što naša vrsta čini, onda prihvaćam i da neke žene izabiru nedojenje. (Ovime ne relativiziram zlo koje su korporacije učinile dojenju i čine ga i danas. Ali stvari doista nisu crno-bijele).

Najviše mi je žao majki koje su pod pritiskom ove ili one strane bile "prisiljene" dojiti ili ne dojiti. Da, i onoga prvoga ima, nema razloga da ne vjerujem ženama koje se otvaraju i pričaju o pritisku koji osjećaju da se dojiti mora. A one to možda stvarno ne žele, možda im se stvarno gadi, kao što je pisala forumašica na drugom forumu?
Zato bih voljela čitati topic o nedojilicama gdje bi one iskreno pričale o svojim osjećajima prije, za vrijeme i nakon dojenja.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

*klia*
X

već sam napisala o frendici koja nije iz razloga od strane i majke i djeteta mogla dojiti
pa se izdajala
pa je cijeli dan pumpala svoje jadne dojke da bi izdojila 20ml 
i tako 4.5 mjeseca
i danas osjeća krivicu i što nije dojila, jer još uvijek misli što je mogla više i bolje napraviti, a s druge strane što ta 4.5 mj nije više nosila, nunala, mazila svoje dijete, nego je natezala sise

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Ja mislim da se mi prodojeće i aktivne mame moramo suočiti s jednom bitnom činjenicom - da ostale mame doista nisu glupe, da nisu žrtve nikakvih "tajkuna u foteljama" nego da se naši roditeljski stilovi naprosto razlikuju i da se u nečiji stil dojenje ne uklapa. Ovo pišem potpuno bez osude i predrasuda jer ako mogu (i društveno moram) prihvatiti sve ono drugo "neprirodno" što naša vrsta čini, onda prihvaćam i da neke žene izabiru nedojenje. (Ovime ne relativiziram zlo koje su korporacije učinile dojenju i čine ga i danas. Ali stvari doista nisu crno-bijele).
> 
> Najviše mi je žao majki koje su pod pritiskom ove ili one strane bile "prisiljene" dojiti ili ne dojiti. Da, i onoga prvoga ima, nema razloga da ne vjerujem ženama koje se otvaraju i pričaju o pritisku koji osjećaju da se dojiti mora. A one to možda stvarno ne žele, možda im se stvarno gadi, kao što je pisala forumašica na drugom forumu?
> Zato bih voljela čitati topic o nedojilicama gdje bi one iskreno pričale o svojim osjećajima prije, za vrijeme i nakon dojenja.


jednom sam  kazala kako je stil života dojilja i nedojilja različit, ali me napalo sa svih strana sa nekakvim polu argumentima .
i dalje smatram da je to istina.
počevši od spavanja kod djece na AD dok je kod mene slučaj da u godinu i pol nisam odspavala noć u komadu. naravno, nije kod svih dojilja tako. ali kod većine jest. 

svaka mama koja želi dojiti treba dobiti pravu informaciju u pravo vrijeme. ako ne želi iz BILO KOJEG razloga to prihvaćam.
svatko mora za sebe odlučiti i nositi se sa tom odlukom kakva god bila.

----------


## sladjanaf

> Olakšati nekome biti dobar roditelj meni znači olakšati roditeljski život i prava roditelja i djeteta sada i ovdje.


olakšati roditeljski život nekim roditeljima, ne svim.

i kad si tako aktivna i angažirana, spremna na obranu stavova Udruge uvijek i svugdje, zašto onda ignoriraš moje pitanje?

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Dojim.


Jednostavna evolucijska činjenica o kojoj  ne razmišljam. 
Ne razmišljam niti kako dišem.

----------


## krumpiric

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Olakšati nekome biti dobar roditelj meni znači olakšati roditeljski život i prava roditelja i djeteta sada i ovdje.
> 
> 
> 
> olakšati roditeljski život nekim roditeljima, ne svim.
> 
> i kad si tako aktivna i angažirana, spremna na obranu stavova Udruge uvijek i svugdje, zašto onda ignoriraš moje pitanje?


Di sam ja napisala ovo iz tvoje zadnje rečenice, ja nisam osobito aktivna ni osobito angažirana, nažalost. Dio Udruge je OSOBITO AKTIVAN I ANGAŽIRAN.
Mislim da nema potrebe za ovakvim nastupom....


da ti odgovorim na oba tvoja pitanja, prvo na ono pitanje zašto pazim, zato jer sam ja tip koji bi na ove tvoje provokacije odgovorio nešto tipa koji k. si nabrijana, a mislim da taj odgovor nebi bio primjeren ako mi u potpisu stoji da sam član Udruge, čisto jer svatko ko viri sa strane vidi taj potpis i može me poistovjetiti s Udrugom. Neko ne misli isto što i ja i meni je taj stav okej. Ako napišem neki savjet koji je nestručan i nema veze s Udrugom ja uglavnom naglasim da je to moje vl.mišljenje :/ 

drugo pitanje, nekim roditeljima, a ne svim....trebam odgovor na pitanje kojim to nekim roditeljima, da znam odgovoriti na tvoje pitanje?

----------


## leonisa

> Ja mislim da se mi prodojeće i aktivne mame moramo suočiti s jednom bitnom činjenicom - da ostale mame doista nisu glupe, da nisu žrtve nikakvih "tajkuna u foteljama" nego da se naši roditeljski stilovi naprosto razlikuju i da se u nečiji stil dojenje ne uklapa. Ovo pišem potpuno bez osude i predrasuda jer ako mogu (i društveno moram) prihvatiti sve ono drugo "neprirodno" što naša vrsta čini, onda prihvaćam i da neke žene izabiru nedojenje. (Ovime ne relativiziram zlo koje su korporacije učinile dojenju i čine ga i danas. Ali stvari doista nisu crno-bijele).
> 
> Najviše mi je žao majki koje su pod pritiskom ove ili one strane bile "prisiljene" dojiti ili ne dojiti. Da, i onoga prvoga ima, nema razloga da ne vjerujem ženama koje se otvaraju i pričaju o pritisku koji osjećaju da se dojiti mora. A one to možda stvarno ne žele, možda im se stvarno gadi, kao što je pisala forumašica na drugom forumu?
> Zato bih voljela čitati topic o nedojilicama gdje bi one iskreno pričale o svojim osjećajima prije, za vrijeme i nakon dojenja.


moj post o "tajkunima" i marketngu se nije ogranicavao na utjecaj makje u odluc o (ne)dojenju vec ide i dalje jer utjece i na odluku koje AD.

ja bi jako rado voljela vidjeti topic i odgovore na njemu- zbog cega ste odabrali bas to AD.

da nisam odlucila "pregrmiti" krizu L. bi bila na xmilu samo zato jer mi ga je savjetovala patronazna...koja ga savjetuje svima kojima dodje u posjetu. njene rijeci.

svi smo mi, svjesno ili nesvjesno, pod utjecajem (a time i zrtve) marketinga.
sumnjam da svaki prozvod kojeg kupujemo prije toga i "provjerimo, usporedmo, izanaliziramo" i na temelju toga ga kupimo.
primjer koji potvrdjuje tu tezu su kokice u kinu, ili mozda nesto nama blize- jednokratne pelene se zovu "po defaultu" pampersice.

----------


## leonisa

fali mi X na kilin post.

----------


## leonisa

(i imam i na krivom mjestu- kliin post :Embarassed:  )

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> ...


sve one majke koje osjecaju krivnju. dojile ili ne dojile.
i osjecaju da su ljute.
ili imaju ijedan negativan osjecaj u vezi (ne)dojenja.

mogu i sebe navesti kao prvu.

----------


## leonisa

i sladjanaf, mozemo mi pricati o tome, i ja tebi mogu pokusati priblizti svoju sliku, ti meni svoju, ali nekim prihvatljivim tonom. manje nabrijanim.  :Smile:  vikend je  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

m.a.r.t.a. ja se i dalje ne slažem s tobom. kad smo već kod stila života, evo jedne ilustracije kako dojenje nema veze sa stilom života, a ponajmanje sa kvalitetom roditeljstva (čini mi se da marta sugerira da je dojenje povezano s povezujućim roditeljstvom, a to naprosto nije istina):
susjeda do mene je dojila svoje dijete do 3 godine. i pita ona mene jednom da li me mara grize. ja kažem da me zna tu i tamo gricnuti, ali jako rijetko. a ona će meni na to: moj sin je dobio zubiće sa 6 mjeseci, i svaki put kad me je ugrizao, flisnula sam ga po butini, ali onako da ostane crveno (njene riječi) i nakon mjesec dana je prestao. 
eto ti različitog stila života i odgoja. bebu od 6 mjeseci po guzici, pa ti vidi.

----------


## željka!

Nije mi jasno čemu sad ovo napadanje na rodine stavove? 

I zašto se oni koji se osjećaju rodama moraju stalno opravdavati/objašnjavat u vezi nekih stvari, posebno u vezi dojenja (da ne spominjem produženo dojenje).


I kako ste uopće od početne teme došle na ovu  :?  

A što se tiče dojenja - na to sam jako ponosna jer znam da sam svome djetetu pružila najbolju moguću hranu u ova 22 miseca - majčino mlijeko. I moj bebač je od samog početka spavao cijelu noć - opet napominjem da je bio isključivo dojen, oduvik je jedna vesela i razigrana beba koji je svojoj majci omugućio da od samog početka uživa u majčinstvu i da bude naspavana i odmorna mama. 

Zahvaljujem rodinom forumu jer mi je dao puno dobrih informacija u vezi odgoja koje nigdi drugi nisam uspila naći i mislim da je i rodin forum barem malo pridonio dosadašnjem sretnom odrastanju moga bebača.

----------


## Anci

Ja ne znam nikoga tko nije dojio iz razloga da mu se to ne uklapa u stil života. Bilo je više ono- pokušali, nije uspjelo, ...
Između ostalog i moja sestra- jedno nije dojeno, drugo je (i to već duže  :Grin:  )
Meni je bespredmetno uopće govoriti o kvaliteti njenog roditeljstva vezano uz dojenje i ne-dojenje...

----------


## krumpiric

> Ja ne znam nikoga tko nije dojio iz razloga da mu se to ne uklapa u stil života. Bilo je više ono- pokušali, nije uspjelo, ...
> Između ostalog i moja sestra- jedno nije dojeno, drugo je (i to već duže  )
> Meni je bespredmetno uopće govoriti o kvaliteti njenog roditeljstva vezano uz dojenje i ne-dojenje...


istina. Svejedno, da se dozvoljava bolja edukacija i manje reklamiranja možda bi bilo više pokušali/uspjelo, zasad je uglavnom pokušali/nije uspjelo. 
Zanimljivo je da tako ekstremno malen broj majki doji. Treba povest raspravu zašto mislimo da je to tako? Ako ne zbog marketinga, pedijatara, patronažnih, neznanja, nedostatka informacija, straha..i dali mislimo da je uopće bitno?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> I kako ste uopće od početne teme došle na ovu  :?


pa nije valjda cilj otvaranja teme bio da oni pljucaju po rodinim forumašima, a da rodini forumaši onda pljucaju po njima
ne vjerujem da je netko tako benevolentan kao moower to tako zamislio  :Rolling Eyes:  

ja sam početnu temu shvatila kao svojevrsno upozorenje što ostatku populacije smeta kod roda
i bez obzira na njihov placarski stil pisanja, psovanje, vulgariziranje, ima nekih stvari o kojima bi se moglo i trebalo razmisliti

jedna od tih stvari je, po meni, nabijanje krivice nedojilicama i totalna zabrana spominjana AD, bočica, dudica i sličnih rekvizita, kao da se radi o srednjovjekovim spravama za mučenje

----------


## leonisa

> nabijanje krivice nedojilicama


a70v, ja bi rado konkretan primjer jer se ovako mozemo vrtiti u krug- jedni ce govoriti kako ih rodina kampanja tjera da se osjecaju krivima, a drugi ce govoriti da ona nje usmijerena prema njima i da se nemaju zbog cega tako osjecati, barem ne sto se njih tice... opet pokvaren telefon.
pa radi protocne komunikacije, please, kako se to nabija krivica?

----------


## krumpiric

i mene to zanima, jednako kao što me zanima i kako bi netko drugi riješio spominjanje AD-a na forumu Udruge koja se bori za popularizaciju dojenja? I da ne postoji monitoring marketinga-ZAKON-kojeg Udruga samo poštuje?

----------


## Deaedi

> pa radi protocne komunikacije, please, kako se to nabija krivica?


Npr., jedan forumas je jako dugo imao u svom potpisu "Formula je zlo" . Osoblje foruma je reagiralo valjda nakon 100 godina  i xx prituzbi.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

čuj meni se sad stvarno ne da tražiti po pretražniku koji ne radi, i ispričavam se ako sam pretjerala, ali kad god se netko usudi pitati koje bi AD uzela, koju vodu za pripremu.... odmah bude poklopljena
i što da takva žena misli nego da radi nešto što je loše i da se osjeća krivom?

što se ne mogu malo popustiti kriteriji, stalno naglašavati da je dojenje najbolje za dijete, a i za majku, ali tko ne doji zašto mu ne pomoći da svom djetetu pruži najbolje?

----------


## leonisa

> pa radi protocne komunikacije, please, kako se to nabija krivica?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Npr., jedan forumas je jako dugo imao u svom potpisu "Formula je zlo" . Osoblje foruma je reagiralo valjda nakon 100 godina  i xx prituzbi.


a zbog cega mislis da je osoblje reagiralo tek nakon 100g i xx prituzbi?

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				pa radi protocne komunikacije, please, kako se to nabija krivica?
> ...


Ne kuzim pitanje - pa taj potpis je stajao jako dugo, oko njega se i raspravljalo na jednom topicu, u raspravu su bili ukljuceni i moderatori. I ja sam ukazivala u nekoliko navrata na taj potpis. Tako da znam da je taj potpis dosta dugo stajao.

----------


## Deaedi

Evo primjer:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...65f56707b2672f

A reakcija osoblja foruma je neka se naviknemo na tuđu retoriku. Dakle, kada netko vrijeđa, ti se na to navikni. I pozivanje na slobodu govora - ajde da smo i to doživjeli   :Laughing:  




> Ili se naviknite na nečiju retoriku ili ignorirajte postove. 
> Nema treće. 
> 
> Dovoljno smo dugo ovdje da znamo način na koji netko piše, da (pre)poznajemo (samo)ironiju, alegoriju i hiperbolu. 
> 
> Sada nam smeta što netko kaže da je formula zlo, sutra nam smeta što netko ne stavlja dijete u hodalicu, prekosutra će biti pravilo da pišu samo oni koji razlikuju č i ć... 
> Gdje je granica dopuštanja ili određivanja slobode na nekom ovakvom "širokopoljnom" mjestu?! 
> 
> Na Forumu je 3814 registriranih članova, zar ne možemo preskočiti postove onih koji nam smetaju?

----------


## mamma Juanita

Hej ljudi, _jedan forumaš_, ne Udruga Roda.
Jel to argument da Udruga nabija krivicu?
Upućujem ponovo na Ivaričin post, jer, po meni, u njemu je sve sasvim detaljno objašnjeno.

Bojim se da se oko ovih stvari nikada (ili ne tako brzo) nećemo s nekima od vas složit...

----------


## sladjanaf

> i sladjanaf, mozemo mi pricati o tome, i ja tebi mogu pokusati priblizti svoju sliku, ti meni svoju, ali nekim prihvatljivim tonom. manje nabrijanim.  vikend je




ja ne znam s kakvim vi to majkama nedojilicama imate posla, ali ja uopće nisam nabrijana.
istinski me "zabole" zbog čega ti misliš da majke ne doje svoju djecu, ali način na koji pristupaš problemu, tako blaženo potcenjivački prema njihovoj pameti, mi je onak...za relaksaciju prije plaže.

a odgovori na pitanje u kojima se mene okarakterizira kao nabrijanu, samo znače da nemate odgovore. pa ne moram ja zbog te činjenice bit "nabrijana". jer niti ja ne mislim da si ti "militantna baba".

pa onda možeš biti iskrena a ne provocirati.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Hej ljudi, _jedan forumaš_, ne Udruga Roda.
> Jel to argument da Udruga nabija krivicu?
> Upućujem ponovo na Ivaričin post, jer, po meni, u njemu je sve sasvim detaljno objašnjeno.
> 
> Bojim se da se oko ovih stvari nikada (ili ne tako brzo) nećemo s nekima od vas složit...


hm, kad već oko tako osjetljivih stvari imate tako rigidne stavove  - kao što je apsolutna zabrana rasprave o AD, bočicama i sl (u koje ne bih trenutno ulazila, ali i vi same kažete da to izaziva reakcije neodobravanja) od kojih ne možete odstupiti, onda bi, po mom mišljenju, bar trebalo imati četiri oči kad su u pitanju forumaši i takve izjave. moderatori moraju na njih odmah reagirati. 
bio je negdje i topik gdje je jedna forumašica izjavila da većina mama ne doji jer voli nositi topiće i takve slične nebuloze. po meni - to je isto za upozorenje osoblja.

----------


## krumpiric

mislim da Daedi ne smeta što on to forsira, nego što mu se to tolerira.

inače, on ima specifično brižan odnos prema onom što on i njegova obitelj unose u svoj organizam, makar za to nisam sposobna i ne provodim, cijenim. Njegovo mišljenje da je formula zlo ne izgleda nimalo provokatorski u okviru ostalih njegovih razmišljanja, u tom okviru to mišljenje ne izgleda ko uvreda nedojilicama nego ko dio cjelokupne slike. 
Naglašavam da uvijek iznosi činjenice potkrijepljene hrpom linkova i citata iz stručnih knjiga i da je tome jako posvećen. 
U suprotnom bi mi se izjava činila uvredljivom, ovako mi je....pa razumljiva.

----------


## krumpiric

> a odgovori na pitanje u kojima se mene okarakterizira kao nabrijanu, samo znače da nemate odgovore


ja sam ti odogovorila, pitala sam te i kojim to roditeljima RODA želi pomoći, a kojima ne?

----------


## Deaedi

> Hej ljudi, _jedan forumaš_, ne Udruga Roda.
> Jel to argument da Udruga nabija krivicu?
> Upućujem ponovo na Ivaričin post, jer, po meni, u njemu je sve sasvim detaljno objašnjeno.
> 
> Bojim se da se oko ovih stvari nikada (ili ne tako brzo) nećemo s nekima od vas složit...


Da bas zelim "mak na konac", onda takvih primjera mogu naci hrpu.
Ovaj mi je ostao u sjecanju, jer kada netko nazove hranu kojom hranis djete "zlo", jer nemas drugog izbora, to onda pamtis.

Opet se vracamo na razliku forum/Udruga. Forum je slika Udruge, htjeli to ili ne. S obzirom da moderatori moraju biti clanovi Udruge, a oni samim time su apriori i predstavnici Udruge koji određuju slobodu govora na forumu. Dalje, na Forumu se treba pridrzavati pravila Udruge (nije Forum potpisnik monitoringa i Koda, nego Udruga). Postavlja se pitanje kako to uopce i razlikovati?

----------


## krumpiric

> istinski me "zabole" zbog čega ti misliš da majke ne doje svoju djecu, ali način na koji pristupaš problemu, tako blaženo potcenjivački prema njihovoj pameti, mi je onak...za relaksaciju prije plaže.


ja sam pitala zbog čega ti misliš da majke ne doje?u tolikom postotku?

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ok, nekad ne reagiramo pravovremeno, što ovisi i o nečijoj trenutnoj moderatorskoj dostupnosti/procjeni , ili dilemi, ili...
Vama se to u životu nikad ne događa?
Ali mislim da je (osim što je to najlakše) i vrlo nepravedno, zbog takvih  pojedinačnih slučajeva, optuživati Udrugu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Dalje, na Forumu se treba pridrzavati pravila Udruge (nije Forum potpisnik monitoringa i Koda, nego Udruga). Postavlja se pitanje kako to uopce i razlikovati?


 Ali forum je vlasništvo Udruge, tako to pravilo se proteže i na forum.
Nemam više vremena, moram radit i lijepo vas pozdravljam, a ovaj ivaričin post kopiram kao točku na kraju rečenice:



> ovo pisem nasim forumasicama, ne indeksasicama i mooveru:
> 
> rodina kampanja koja promice dojenje mozda jest agresivna, ali je to ujedno i dio rodina rada koji je donio ogromne rezultate u svega nekoliko godina. vremena traze takve mjere, mi danas u hrvatskoj nemamo situaciju gdje neke bebe nisu dojene, mi imamo situaciju gdje vecina djece nije dojena.
> iz vase pozicije forumasica koje dojite, ili koje ste zeljele dojiti pa niste uspjele ili koje ste odlucile da necete dojiti, vi ne mozete (a ni ne trebate) vidjeti cijelu sliku katastrofe dojenja u hrvatskoj.
> 
> iako je unicef devedesetih godina skuzio problem, okupio motivirane ljude, nacin na koji je sve to vodjeno ili situacija u kojoj smo bili tada kao drustvo, nije projekt odrzao.
> godinama, od negdje 1998 pa nadalje, nijedna organizacija nije radila nista
> ili skoro nista
> ne znamo kako i zbog cega, osim beznadja i umora pojedinaca koji su se prije bavili dojenjem (a zbog nedostatka ikakve podrske od strane institucija) je doslo do tog da npr prije 6-7 godina zene nisu imale gdje potraziti pomoc za i one najmanje i banalne probleme. nisu imale tekstove o dojenju na hrvatskom jeziku, postojala je jedna jedina tiskana knjiga o dojenju. o dojenju se nije pricalo u tiskovinama, prijateljice vam nisu dojile u kaficu. ili rijetke jesu.
> ...

----------


## Deaedi

> mislim da Daedi ne smeta što on to forsira, nego što mu se to tolerira.
> Tako je.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				inače, on ima specifično brižan odnos prema onom što on i njegova obitelj unose u svoj organizam, makar za to nisam sposobna i ne provodim, cijenim. Njegovo mišljenje da je formula zlo ne izgleda nimalo provokatorski u okviru ostalih njegovih razmišljanja, u tom okviru to mišljenje ne izgleda ko uvreda nedojilicama nego ko dio cjelokupne slike. 
> ...

----------


## krumpiric

razumljivo. ni meni se ne sviđa rasprava o neprisutnima.

----------


## maria71

ne uzbuđujte se ,njegova ignore lista je povelika   :Grin:  

sigurno ste na njoj ( kao i pol foruma npr emsa i ja   :Grin:   )

Dado , pusa i pozdrav!  :Kiss:

----------


## Deaedi

> Dalje, na Forumu se treba pridrzavati pravila Udruge (nije Forum potpisnik monitoringa i Koda, nego Udruga). Postavlja se pitanje kako to uopce i razlikovati?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Ali forum je vlasništvo Udruge, tako to pravilo se proteže i na forum.


mamma Juanita, nije mi jasno zasto na moju konstataciju da se upravo radi toga sto je forum u vlasnistvu Udruge i primjenjuje pravila Udruge, forum i Udruga percipraiju kao jedno te isto, ti odgovaras praktički istom tvrdnjom?

Ne razumijes sta zelim reci, slazes se ili ne slazes s tim?  :?

----------


## Deaedi

Ispravljam onaj kupus od gornjeg posta   :Embarassed:  




> mislim da Daedi ne smeta što on to forsira, nego što mu se to tolerira.


Tako je.




> inače, on ima specifično brižan odnos prema onom što on i njegova obitelj unose u svoj organizam, makar za to nisam sposobna i ne provodim, cijenim. Njegovo mišljenje da je formula zlo ne izgleda nimalo provokatorski u okviru ostalih njegovih razmišljanja, u tom okviru to mišljenje ne izgleda ko uvreda nedojilicama nego ko dio cjelokupne slike. 
> Naglašavam da uvijek iznosi činjenice potkrijepljene hrpom linkova i citata iz stručnih knjiga i da je tome jako posvećen. 
> U suprotnom bi mi se izjava činila uvredljivom, ovako mi je....pa razumljiva.


Cuj, to sto netko ima ovakav ili onakav životni stil,nije uopce bitno. To ne daje pravo da vrijeđa druge. Ali ajmo zaboraviti raspravu o tom konkretnom forumasu (sigurno mu se stuca) jer ga nema ovdje. Ja sam "kriva" sto sam ga prva spomenula, a to u pravilu ne volim raditi, ako nema sugovornika. Stvar je u principu, a ne u pojedinacnim slucajevima. To su samo bile ilustracije u svrhu rasprave.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Očito se nismo razumjele.
Kad si napisala



> _nije Forum potpisnik monitoringa i Koda, nego Udruga_). Postavlja se pitanje kako to uopce i razlikovati?


...odgovorila sam prvenstveno nba ovo ukošeno.
Udruzi i forumu je zajedničko pravilo o nereklamiranju AD, ali valjda je svima jasno da biti član Udruge nije isto što i biti forumaš.
Ima hrpa članova Udruge koji uopće(ili vrlo rijetko) "forumiraju".
Mislim da se to može razlikovati, jer forumska pravila su Rodina, ali forumaši mogu pisati što god žele (dakle, neovisno o (ne) članstvu u Udruzi i svojim stavovima), dokle god se drže tih pravila.
Sad stvarno gibam  :Bye:

----------


## Deaedi

> Očito se nismo razumjele.
> Kad si napisala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _nije Forum potpisnik monitoringa i Koda, nego Udruga_). Postavlja se pitanje kako to uopce i razlikovati?
> 			
> 		
> ...


OK, ali nema smisla secirati postove i odgovarati na ono na sto mozes odgovoriti. Jer taj ukoseni dio je bio samo jedan dio duljeg razmisljanja. Gdje bi nam rasprava otisla kada bi svatko odgovarao samo na dio necijeg misljenja?

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i sladjanaf, mozemo mi pricati o tome, i ja tebi mogu pokusati priblizti svoju sliku, ti meni svoju, ali nekim prihvatljivim tonom. manje nabrijanim.  vikend je 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ja ne znam s kakvim vi to majkama nedojilicama imate posla, ali ja uopće nisam nabrijana.
> ...


ja te uopce ne provociram, jer u onom postu si ti stavila rijeci u moja usta i okarakterizrala majke onako kako ja nisam.
oces iskrenost a zaboli te moje misljenje...ne shvacam te, iskreno!
ali shvacam da vrjedjas. iskreno.

oprost sto spominjem rijec "krivnja" jer ju ti ne osjetis (i meni je drago zbog toga) ali, zar se ona ovdje ne povlaci kroz svaki treci post?

----------


## leonisa

Deaedi, upozoravanja se odvijaju i putem PPa.

s druge strane postoje forumasi ("na drugoj strani") koji uredno imaju (meni i smpaticne) provocirajuce potpise, zar ne?

----------


## Točka

Koliko sam dosad primjetila, teško da će netko na ovom forumu priznati da je pogriješio ili se krivo izrazio.  :/

----------


## Deaedi

leonisa, onda u nekim slucajevima pp ne djeluju bas kako bi trebali.

Moje misljenje je da bi se za javnu uvredu/iznosenje neprihvatljivih stavova trebalo i javno opomenuti.

----------


## cvijeta73

> leonisa, onda u nekim slucajevima pp ne djeluju bas kako bi trebali.
> 
> Moje misljenje je da bi se za javnu uvredu/iznosenje neprihvatljivih stavova trebalo i javno opomenuti.


i moj također. 

a što setiče krivnje, razloga za nedojenje i sl - sad znam da sam se kojim slučajem trebala izdajati i tako hraniti svoje dijete, odustala bih od dojenja. dakle, ja sam u stvari majka nedojilica, koja je pukim slučajem dojilica.   :Grin:

----------


## sladjanaf

> i taj isti gospodin na vrhu firme odgovoran je za ogromni teret kojeg nos gotovo svaka majka- teret krvnje! krivnja sto ne doji, ali i krvnja sto doji jer osjeca da stvara krvnju onoj koja ne doji.
> 
> no krivac nije ni jedna majka, ni ona koja doji ni ona koja ne doji. pa cak ni onaj ko je nesto savjetovao ili uputo. jedini krivac je onaj koji sjedi u fotelji i bogati se na svim problemma, mukama, trnovima i kamenima spotcanja na teskom putu majcinstva.
> 
> i za kraj, big hug svim mamama.


1. gotovo svaka majka koja ne doji osjeća krivnju što ne doji. ja kažem da ja ne osjećam. ti kažeš da nisi niti mislila na mene. ja te pitam na koga si mislila. ti mi nisi odgovorila.

2. ti kažeš da je za nedojenje kriv tajkun iz fotelje i njegov agresivni marketing. ja kažem da nije - jer naprosto nije istina da bi sve žene dojile da nema AD-a kao što nisu žene ovce da ne znaju što rade kad kupuju AD. ti kažeš da sam ja nabrijana. ja kažem da nisam nabrijana i molim te da me ne provociraš. samo tražim odgovor. ne zanima me zašto majke ne doje, nego me zanima koje su to majke na koje se odnosio tvoj dio posta o krivnji i grižnji savjesti.

a odgovor: "Svaka treća koja ovdje posta" jednostavno nije dovoljno dobar. Jer možda imaju grižnju savjesti zbog forumske diskriminacije AD-a a samim time i svih majki koje su tako hranile svoju djecu.

Ako misliš da provociram, molim te zapazi kako je netko već rekao da svi mi imamo različite načine komunikacije. Da ne bi bilo nesporazuma.

----------


## sladjanaf

> a odgovori na pitanje u kojima se mene okarakterizira kao nabrijanu, samo znače da nemate odgovore
> 			
> 		
> 
> ja sam ti odogovorila, pitala sam te i kojim to roditeljima RODA želi pomoći, a kojima ne?


krumpiriću, pa o tome raspravljamo sada - Roda ne želi pomoći roditeljima koji hrane svoju djecu AD-om. njima treba pomoći pedijatar. 
kad međutim netko priča o necjepljenju svoje djece, članice Udruge ne kažu da ti roditelji ipak trebaju otići kod pedijatra, nego se linka sve u šesnaest i daje se svekolika podrška.

----------


## marta

S obzirom da je Roda clanica IBFAN-a, ad je zabranjena tema. Za razliku od cijepljenja.   :Grin:   Sto je tu sporno? Ako zelite savjet o ad obratite se na mjerodavnu adresu, a to su u Hrvata trenutno samo pedijatri. Rodine savjetnice su savjetnice za dojenje, a ne za hranjenje formulom.

----------


## mama courage

> Draga emso, nije nečija "titula" garancija za ništa.
> A i mišljenja među njima su podijeljena.
> I nije baš to tako crno bijelo kako si ti napisala, niti inače, a osobito ne od roditelja do roditelja.
> I falabogu da se na ovom forumu o tim različitim mišljenjima i pogledima može raspravljati.
> A zašto se ne raspravlja o brandovima AD, svi vrlo dobro znamo: 
> iz istog razloga zbog kojeg je nastala Innocenti deklaracija   ,  IBFAN i Međunarodni pravilnik o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko    .
> Skroz kužim da to svima (i/ili odmah) ne sjeda, 
> ali to je smjer i pravilo za koje smo se mi odavno odlučili (i tvrdoglavi smo u tome  ), svjesni da donosi ograničenja, 
> ali smatrajući to potrebnim, čak i uz cijenu stalne kritike šire javnosti.


juanita, to očito nisi uopće skužila moj post.  :? počev od svoje prve rečenice... jesam ja rekla da je titula garancija za bilo što ? jesam ja tvrdila da među njima mišljenja nisu podjeljena?!

srednji dio ne kužim.  :? 

i jednom za svagda: meni je POTPUNO JASNO zašto se ovdje ne priča o AD, al' mi je ... smiješno da se onda daje savjet poput: _pitajte pedijatra_.   :Rolling Eyes:  iz dva razloga:
a) otkud ideja da je baš pedijatar stručan (posebice kad u ruci drži (kršitelj koda) olovku)? 
b) na ovom forumu vlada toliki animozitet prema doktorima, pa me još više oduševljava da se u toj jednoj stvari promovira pedijatar kao autoritet.

hoćete li dati antibiotik, hoćete li snižavati temperaturu, hoćete li cijepiti, hoćete li ići na inducirani porod, hoćete li ići na porod doma - za sva ta pitanja odgovor može dati i obližnji vodoinstalater.  :Grin: 

inače, potpisujem sladjanuf   :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

> S obzirom da je Roda clanica IBFAN-a, ad je zabranjena tema. Za razliku od cijepljenja.    Sto je tu sporno? Ako zelite savjet o ad obratite se na mjerodavnu adresu, a to su u Hrvata trenutno samo pedijatri. Rodine savjetnice su savjetnice za dojenje, a ne za hranjenje formulom.


ako tko želi savjet o ad, nek se obrati za pomoć curama s mib-ovskog pdf: prehrana adaptiranim mlijekom. 

i da ne bude frke oko ovoga "reklamiranja": isto tako se na tom forumu savjetuje da se dojilje obrate rodinim savjetnicama,posebice SOS telefonu.   :Wink:

----------


## Ora

Mene ne smeta što se ne smije pričati od AD (moje dijete je na AD ali ne mojom željom... dugaaaaaa  priča) već odgovori pojedinaca... od toga da je formula otrov itd... mislim da to ipak nije ok...

----------


## krumpiric

> 2. ti kažeš da je za nedojenje kriv tajkun iz fotelje i njegov agresivni marketing. ja kažem da nije - jer naprosto nije istina da bi sve žene dojile da nema AD-a kao što nisu žene ovce da ne znaju što rade kad kupuju AD. 
> 
> .


većina naših mama je dojeno, većina nas i naše djece danas nije, što se dogodilo s dojenjem i mlijekom u međuvremenu?

----------


## krumpiric

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				a odgovori na pitanje u kojima se mene okarakterizira kao nabrijanu, samo znače da nemate odgovore
> ...


RODA ne smije raspravljati o ADu. Točka. Roditeljima koji djecu hrane ADom RODA će pokušati pomoći u svim drugim aspektima pomoći za koje je sposobna. I roditelji koji hrane dijete ADom mogu doći na pregled AS, predavanje o platnenima, mogu imat delimitiranu porodiljnu naknadu ili bilo što slično. I nitko nikog neće pitat čime hrani dijete.

----------


## krumpiric

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> S obzirom da je Roda clanica IBFAN-a, ad je zabranjena tema. Za razliku od cijepljenja.    Sto je tu sporno? Ako zelite savjet o ad obratite se na mjerodavnu adresu, a to su u Hrvata trenutno samo pedijatri. Rodine savjetnice su savjetnice za dojenje, a ne za hranjenje formulom.
> 
> 
> ako tko želi savjet o ad, nek se obrati za pomoć curama s mib-ovskog pdf: prehrana adaptiranim mlijekom. 
> 
> i da ne bude frke oko ovoga "reklamiranja": isto tako se na tom forumu savjetuje da se dojilje obrate rodinim savjetnicama,posebice SOS telefonu.


daleko od  toga da to nije super pdf, je, ALI to su iskustva mama, kao i ovdje na forumu, a SOS savjetnice su educirane / prošle su nebašjednostavnu školu o svim stvarima vezanim uz dojenje.Nebi to trpala zajedno :/

----------


## Barbi

> Ja ne znam nikoga tko nije dojio iz razloga da mu se to ne uklapa u stil života. Bilo je više ono- pokušali, nije uspjelo, ...


Ja ih znam jako puno. Nakon cca 3 mjeseca dojenja donijele su odluku da je dosta i prešli na adaptirano iako je dojenje skroz fino išlo. Tu nije bilo pokušaja i neuspjeha niti grižnje savjesti - već svjesna odluka. Sve te žene o kojima pričam su mi površne poznanice sa kojima pričam u parku i ja o njima uopće ne mislim da su loše niti glupe, znam da one vole svoje djecu i vjerujem da su uvjerene da su prelaskom na adaptirano prešle na jednako dobru hranu za svoje dijete.

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> i taj isti gospodin na vrhu firme odgovoran je za ogromni teret kojeg nos gotovo svaka majka- teret krvnje! krivnja sto ne doji, ali i krvnja sto doji jer osjeca da stvara krvnju onoj koja ne doji.
> 
> no krivac nije ni jedna majka, ni ona koja doji ni ona koja ne doji. pa cak ni onaj ko je nesto savjetovao ili uputo. jedini krivac je onaj koji sjedi u fotelji i bogati se na svim problemma, mukama, trnovima i kamenima spotcanja na teskom putu majcinstva.
> 
> ...


Konacno konkretan post….na koji sam ti odgovorila al je odgovor otisao u nepovrat…probat cu ponovo, ovog puta u wordu  :Smile: 
1.	odgovorila sam ti. No tebi nije dovoljan taj odgovor. Ne znam sta zelis od mene?
Kroz forum mozes iscitati toliko negativnh emocija i pokusaja kanaliziranja istih te  trazenja krivca. Meni je drago sto si ti na cisto sa svojom odlukom, svaka majka bi, no izgleda da nije. I mozes primjetiti da sam spomenula krivnju vezanu uz majke, bilo da su dojile ili ne, jer se sve moraju «pravdati»- pravdat se sto ne doje, pravdat se sto samo i/ili koliko dugo doje. To je pretuzno.
Izmedju ostalog bio je  topic na tu temu.
2.	btw. Rijec «tajkun» je spomenuo netko drugi  :Smile: 
rekla sam da smo zrtve marketinga, bilo da smo imale namjeru dojiti i u toj namjeri nismo (u potpunosti uspjele) jer je izostala podrska, pomoc i informacija u pravom trenutku jer je tu marketing odigrao odlicnu ulogu i obavio veliki posao u sluzbi profita, bilo da je majka odlucila iz nekog razloga ne dojiti i izabrala je onu prehranu koju joj je savjetovalo med. osoblje (jer bi ono jedinoto i trebalo) koje je takodjer jos jedna karika u nizu (naime, na forumu se javila jedna majka- jedna! koja je povukla sve veze i poznanstva da sazna koje AD je zapravo najbolje za njeno dijete i da sazna tocno koje sastojke ima koje AD (pronadjem link ako treba) jer (s razlogom) nje vjerovala svojoj pedijatrici, patronaznoj, rodilstu….) ili pak da smo odlucile i uspijele u toj odluci i dojimo svoje djete u kulturi i eri bocice gdje te je sram zadovoljiti djetetovu osnovnu potrebu jer te narod cudno gleda uz jos mali zacin nelagode poput one kada ti i frendica zajedno ucite za ispit i onda ti prodjes a ona ne i ti jednostavno, ne mozes biti u potpunost sretan jer ona nje sretna i ima onaj tuzni pogled razocarenja…ili o dojenju pricas ko da hodas po jajima jer je to toliko delikatna tema da se svakog trena moze cijeli tucet zdrobiti….
Znas onu…kako ide….najveci trik koji je Vrag izveo je sto je uvjerio svijet da ne postoji…
3.	sto se tice osjecaja koje majke imaju zbog klime na forumu…zar ne bi trebalo biti da ako si ti na cisto sama sa sobom da nema te rijeci koja bi te povrijedila?
Iz mog kuta (ne kazem da je ispravan) ne vidim diskriminaciju. To sto majke ne mogu razmjenjivat iskustva vezana uz prehranu AD ne smatram dskriminacjom. Diskriminacjom bi smatrala da ne mogu uopce pisati na ovom forumu, a to bi bilo prestrasno i nedopustivo.
Ne kazem da je «marketing» (a u to ubrajam veliku masineriju- vidmo gotov proizvod, no do njega je trebalo doci) jedni i iskljucivi krvac, ali da je profit ipak najvaznija i da zivimo u doba kada se «kolonije» ne osvajaju macem vec kapitalom, da on je velik krivac danasnjeg stanja u svijetu.

Ja shvacam kada neki novi forumas postavlja pitanja vezana uz prehranu AD, ali netko ko je toliko rasprava vec prosao i koji je svjestan da bi udruga morala mijenjati svoju viziju, svoj statut, svoju misiju….da bi «odobrila» raspravu o prehrani AD, to mi nije jasno.
Kao da mi prcamo tu ______________ a ti/vi tu -------------------. Ne cujemo se.

----------


## Pups

> i jednom za svagda: meni je POTPUNO JASNO zašto se ovdje ne priča o AD, al' mi je ... smiješno da se onda daje savjet poput: _pitajte pedijatra_.   iz dva razloga:
> a) otkud ideja da je baš pedijatar stručan (posebice kad u ruci drži (kršitelj koda) olovku)? 
> b) na ovom forumu vlada toliki animozitet prema doktorima, pa me još više oduševljava da se u toj jednoj stvari promovira pedijatar kao autoritet.


Potpis na ovo.
Meni to "o ad pitajte pedijatra" u cijelom kontekstu foruma, rasprava o marketingu ad i tome kako su liječnici, patronažne, bolnice i drugi žrtve marketinga zvuči kao "idite pitajte onog koji nema pojma i mi mu ne vjerujemo kad je riječ o prehrani djece". I onda se onaj koji je pitanje i postavio osjeća... ne znam, loše?
Po meni bi puno poštenije bilo reći  samo da se na ovom forumu o tome ne priča.

----------


## Loryblue

> Mene ne smeta što se ne smije pričati od AD (*moje dijete je na AD ali ne mojom željom... dugaaaaaa  priča*) već odgovori pojedinaca... od toga da je formula otrov itd... mislim da to ipak nije ok...


čitam i čitam i svako malo naiđem na to kako se majke ne tribaju pravdat zašto nisu dojile.
ali je dojenje i propagiranje dojenja kao *jedinog* zdravog načina prehrane bebe toliko "krivnje" nabilo svima onim koji nisu dojili da se i nesvjesno počnu pravdat.
tome u prilog sam i boldala Orin dio posta.

ja nisam dojila, ali to nije razlog da iti jedna mama na ovom svitu koja je dojila bude bolja mama od mene. niti više od mene voli svoje dite. svakom ditetu je njegova majka najbolja bez obzira čime ga hranila, u što ga povijala......jer šta god radila samo želi najbolje za svoje dite.
niti je dite othranjeno na prsima sretnije (ili nesretnije) od onoga hranjenog s ad.

----------


## Ora

> svakom ditetu je njegova majka najbolja bez obzira čime ga hranila, u što ga povijala......jer šta god radila samo želi najbolje za svoje dite.
> niti je dite othranjeno na prsima sretnije (ili nesretnije) od onoga hranjenog s ad.


  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## željka!

A mi koje smo dojile ili koje dojimo imamo osjećaj da se moramo pravdati zašto i koliko dugo dojimo.
Tako da na kraju ispada da smo u istoj kaši   :Wink:

----------


## željka!

I još nešto, meni su puno puta mnogi rekli da što ga još dojim, pa on je već veliki, vidi ga već trči, a ti ga dojiš, pa nije on mala beba, pa tvoje mliko više ništa ne vridi, samo ga mučiš, neće se nikad osamostalit itd... a ja nikad nikoga nisam napadala što svoje dijete hrani sa AD, nikad nikoga nisam dovela u poziciju da mi se mora pravdati zašto je beba hranjena sa AD.

I kako to da je zdravo hraniti dijete do 2. godine sa AD, a kad ga se doji do 2. godine to je prestrašno?

----------


## Anci

> A mi koje smo dojile ili koje dojimo imamo osjećaj da se moramo pravdati zašto i koliko dugo dojimo.
> Tako da na kraju ispada da smo u istoj kaši


Točno.




> svakom ditetu je njegova majka najbolja bez obzira čime ga hranila, u što ga povijala......jer šta god radila samo želi najbolje za svoje dite.
> niti je dite othranjeno na prsima sretnije (ili nesretnije) od onoga hranjenog s ad.


Isto točno.

Da se nadovežem još na željku. Mene npr. ti komentari neće odvratiti od dojenja mada mi se dijete već penje po toboganu  :Grin:  ..ali istina je ovo što je napisala. Ja znam da me gledaju ko da nisam normalna.
Samo ovdje na forumu "znam" mame koje toliko doje, koje pritom uživaju, kojima se mogu požaliti što me non stop budi...
Netko sa strane ti odmah nudi rješenje da je prevelika i da prestanem.

----------


## Anci

Pa šta nedjeljom u 6 ujutro svi spavaju  :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

ono što sam ovdje naučila ja da dajem podršku dojenju .

Par puta mi se desilo da mi žene vele poluglasno da još doje svoju djecu-koja su prohodala , i to onako ispričavajućim tonom.

A ja se totalno oduševim  i velim kako je to super, da su jako sretne i da se ne daju i da ustraju dalje koliko i njima i djeci to bude pasalo...

 puno puta sam skidala tekstove s portala i printala i dijelila.

Ne radim to da umirim svoju nedojilačku savjest  :Grin:  

Usput sam naučila neke stvari  :Smile:

----------


## maria71

ja = je u prvoj rečenici

----------


## Honey

> Pa šta nedjeljom u 6 ujutro svi spavaju


Ma zamisli   :Laughing:  

Maria   :Kiss:

----------


## anamar

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i jednom za svagda: meni je POTPUNO JASNO zašto se ovdje ne priča o AD, al' mi je ... smiješno da se onda daje savjet poput: _pitajte pedijatra_.   iz dva razloga:
> a) otkud ideja da je baš pedijatar stručan (posebice kad u ruci drži (kršitelj koda) olovku)? 
> b) na ovom forumu vlada toliki animozitet prema doktorima, pa me još više oduševljava da se u toj jednoj stvari promovira pedijatar kao autoritet.
> 
> 
> Potpis na ovo.
> Meni to "o ad pitajte pedijatra" u cijelom kontekstu foruma, rasprava o marketingu ad i tome kako su liječnici, patronažne, bolnice i drugi žrtve marketinga zvuči kao "idite pitajte onog koji nema pojma i mi mu ne vjerujemo kad je riječ o prehrani djece".


ja sam ovdje više puta pročitala i pozitivnih iskustava o pedijatrima i liječnicima općenito. ako vi niste, evo prilike. ja sam zadovoljna našim pedijatrom. imam povjerenja u njegovu prosudbu. 

posve je jasno da će se na forumu naći više priča onih koji su nezadovoljni. oni koji su zadovoljni radom svojih liječnika možda nemaju potrebu pričati o tome, jer im je prirodno da liječnici dobro rade svoj posao.
zato mislim da je pretjerano reći da na forumu vlada animozitet prema toj struci.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> I još nešto, meni su puno puta mnogi rekli da što ga još dojim, pa on je već veliki, vidi ga već trči, a ti ga dojiš, pa nije on mala beba, pa tvoje mliko više ništa ne vridi, samo ga mučiš, neće se nikad osamostalit itd... a ja nikad nikoga nisam napadala što svoje dijete hrani sa AD, nikad nikoga nisam dovela u poziciju da mi se mora pravdati zašto je beba hranjena sa AD.
> 
> I kako to da je zdravo hraniti dijete do 2. godine sa AD, a kad ga se doji do 2. godine to je prestrašno?


x

----------


## Trina

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i jednom za svagda: meni je POTPUNO JASNO zašto se ovdje ne priča o AD, al' mi je ... smiješno da se onda daje savjet poput: _pitajte pedijatra_.   iz dva razloga:
> a) otkud ideja da je baš pedijatar stručan (posebice kad u ruci drži (kršitelj koda) olovku)? 
> b) na ovom forumu vlada toliki animozitet prema doktorima, pa me još više oduševljava da se u toj jednoj stvari promovira pedijatar kao autoritet.
> 
> 
> Potpis na ovo.
> Meni to "o ad pitajte pedijatra" u cijelom kontekstu foruma, rasprava o marketingu ad i tome kako su liječnici, patronažne, bolnice i drugi žrtve marketinga zvuči kao "idite pitajte onog koji nema pojma i mi mu ne vjerujemo kad je riječ o prehrani djece".



Drugim riječima :"Odi u p.m. ti i tvoje adaptirano   :Laughing:

----------


## cinderella

> ja sam zadovoljna našim pedijatrom. imam povjerenja u njegovu prosudbu. 
> posve je jasno da će se na forumu naći više priča onih koji su nezadovoljni. oni koji su zadovoljni radom svojih liječnika možda nemaju potrebu pričati o tome, jer im je prirodno da liječnici dobro rade svoj posao.


tako je. uvijek se više priča o negativnim stvarima (bez obzira na temu) nego o pozitivnim a to nije u redu, treba realno sagledati stvari. u redu, možda pojedinac ne obavlja dobro svoj posao ali ih ima puno više iste struke koji ga rade izvrsno, ali se o tome šuti jer se podrazumijeva.
uvijek se čuje kako se taj i taj avion srušio i poginulo je xy putnika - ne priča se o onim avionima koji su sretno stigli i imaju ultra ljubazno osoblje; za liječnike se najčešće čuje kad su bili korumpirani ili im je neki pacijent umro i sl. (namjerno ne spominjem savjete o dohrani  :Grin:   jer je o tome rečeno i previše ovdje); također se uvijek priča o zločestim profesorima koji maltretiraju djecu - rijetko kad se spominje divan profesor/ica koji je naučio jako puno svoj razred i /ili dobio kakvo priznanje; isto tako se najčešće priča negativno o odgajateljima - dala pseću hranu, nije premotala, viknula itd. a ima toliko divnih odgajateljica koje sve daju od sebe u svom poslu kako bi maleni bili sretni i zadovoljni, a neki više i nauče tamo nego kod kuće (nažalost); također se spominju neljubazni trgovci puno češće iako ih ima, ja mislim, puno više ljubaznih koji rade svoj posao..........

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

To je u ljudskoj prirodi   :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

> sto se tice osjecaja koje majke imaju zbog klime na forumu…zar ne bi trebalo biti da ako si ti na cisto sama sa sobom da nema te rijeci koja bi te povrijedila?


Nije mi jasno ovakvo razmisljanje. Npr. ako je netko homoseksualac i načistu je sa svojom orijentacijom, ako bi ga netko vrijeđao ili bi društvena klima bila takva da je konstantno izložen provokacijama i napadima, to ga ne bi trebalo dirati jer je načistu sa svojim stavom? Odnosno, možda oni koji su osjetljivi na uvrede bi trebali zatražiti stručnu pomoć da postanu čvrsći karakteri? Meni ovo objašnjenje tako zvuči.  :/

----------


## krumpiric

Budući je medicina izrazito teška i osjetljiva grana i ljudi su na djelatnike u istoj najosjetljiviji, jer im o njima često ovisi život i budućnost, razumljivo je da ih se kritizira, propituje i petlja im se u posao više nego ostalima. Nije opravdanje, doduše. U svakoj struci ima većih i manjih stručnjaka i znalaca, ima i onih koji se posvećuju svom poslu više, i onih koji dolaze "odraditi". Kad je takav poštar, kuhar ili osobni bankar, prokenjkaš i ideš dalje, kad je takav pedijatar tvoga djeteta, poludiš, znaš da ti može o njemu ovisiti djetetovo zdravlje i život, što je nerijetko najvažniji smisao tvoga postojanja. Hrvati su inače straaaaašno kritizerski narod, vidimo to u stavovima prema Udruzi(fućkaš sve što se radi kad se ne daje savjete o ADu, i po stoti put, bez obzira na objašnjenja,..), prema vaterpolistima koji nisu zlatni, prema....  vjerujem da i ovdje medju nama ima ljudi koji zbog bilo kojeg razloga ne rade svoj posao kako treba, umora, problema, bezvoljnosti, male plaće, nemoći prema nepotizmu...ako nismo medicinari, prođe, ako jesmo....

pitanje je jeli završiti dotični fakultet znak da se od tebe traži da budeš nadčovjek u uvjetima i za primanja koja su manja i od najnužnijih.

----------


## leonisa

> sto se tice osjecaja koje majke imaju zbog klime na forumu…zar ne bi trebalo biti da ako si ti na cisto sama sa sobom da nema te rijeci koja bi te povrijedila?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nije mi jasno ovakvo razmisljanje. Npr. ako je netko homoseksualac i načistu je sa svojom orijentacijom, ako bi ga netko vrijeđao ili bi društvena klima bila takva da je konstantno izložen provokacijama i napadima, to ga ne bi trebalo dirati jer je načistu sa svojim stavom? Odnosno, možda oni koji su osjetljivi na uvrede bi trebali zatražiti stručnu pomoć da postanu čvrsći karakteri? Meni ovo objašnjenje tako zvuči.  :/


nisam ga tako mislila...zapravo sam htjela reci da se cesto zna pronaci vrijedjanje i tamo gdje ono nije bilo ili da se ono zna procitati izmedju redaka, a svi znamo kolko je takvo citanje podlozno subjektivnom tumacenju.

npr. ja uopce necu pronaci insinuacje da moja L. nije rodjena jer je dosla na svijet CR.
istina je da me mozda takvo nesto moglo strecnu dok se emocije nisu smirile i dok se puzzle u mojoj glavi nisu poslozile i dok nisam shvatila da jedino na koga mogu biti ljuta sto nisam uspijela L. dotaknuti, sto sam cmoljila i kumila da mi ju daju, sto sam stajala po noci pred djecjom sobom i plakala zajedno sa tim bebama, sto su mi rekli da ne moze biti samnom jer ju ne mogu dojiti....su te iste osobe koje su bili akteri price, odnosno ne toliko na njih vec na cijeli nas sustav. ne na one koji se za to bore, koji nas uce, koj otvaraju oci i nama i sustavu.
a onda se dogodio jos jedan klik u kojem mi je bilo najbitnije da je ona SAD tu samnom i da sam ucinila sve sto sam mogla u datom trenutku sa datom kolicinom (ne)znanja i puno intuicija i da nisam ucinila nista lose sto se nisam izborila za prvi podoj, sto se nisam izborila da ju dobijem kraj sebe prvih 7-8h i to na 2 minute, sto sam ju podojila tek nakon vise od 24 itd.
i na cisto sam sa svime time i mogu se zajedno sa ostalima boriti da se takve stvari promjene, na bolje.
ili osjecaja da mi je "ukradena" trudnoca jer sam ju pola prelezala u iscekivanju ocemo l se  kada nas dvje zagrliti.
svatko ima dileme i nerazrjesene emocije i smatram da je to sasvim normalno i da je normalno o njima razgovarati, i da je puno lakse kad se o njma govori, djeliti iskustva i podrsku a ne se prepucavati i uprati prstom.

eto, jedno intmno razmisljanje, liseno velike kolicine emocija (jer bi post postao prepatetican  :Smile:  ) koje su pratile taj "proces".

posto je netko napsao da imamo "razlicte nacine komunikacije", ovo je totalno uvredafree, provokacijafree post i iskreno se nadam da ga nitko nece tako dozivjeti.

----------


## sladjanaf

> Hrvati su inače straaaaašno kritizerski narod, vidimo to u stavovima prema Udruzi(fućkaš sve što se radi kad se ne daje savjete o ADu, i po stoti put, bez obzira na objašnjenja,..)


krumpiriću, ne razumijemo se. ne pada meni na pamet tražiti da se na forumu daju savjeti o AD-u, sve ja razumijem.
ali mi je malo licemjerno davati takav odgovor: pitajte pedijatra, kad se pedijatra ne pita više ni za što. prije se otvori novi topic na forumu da se pita nas što mislimo o tom i tom problemu...i nije mali broj postova glasio: ja ne bi dala antibiotik, ah, doktori, to im je najlakše za dati. niti jednom se nije javio moderator koji bi rekao da to nije odgovorno ponašanje niti postanje.
na ovom forumu se ljudi hvale kako uopće ne idu kod pedijatra i sve bolesti liječe doma, jer pedijatri ne znaju bolje od njih samih.

onda neka se niti odgovor moderatora u slučaju AD-a ne svodi na "Odi pedijatru", nego nek se iskreno kaže: "Ne pričamo o tome i točka".

I ne kritiziram Udrugu, nego politiku foruma i dogovor moderatora  :/

----------


## leonisa

ja sam, iskreno, rijetko na zdravlju  ne mogu komentirati rad moderatora i odnos forumasa prema doktorima. 
na pdf kojeg moderiram, u pravilu (da se ogradim od mogucih iznmaka) uvijek upucujem majku da potrazi misljenje strucnjaka, pa makar joj napisala moje misljenje, napisem joj i da se posavjetuje sa pedijatrom, specjalistom itd.
iznimka je ako sam to nedavno vec napisala pa da se ne ponavljam.

----------


## Pups

> Hrvati su inače straaaaašno kritizerski narod, vidimo to u stavovima prema Udruzi(fućkaš sve što se radi kad se ne daje savjete o ADu, i po stoti put, bez obzira na objašnjenja,..),


Mislim da je ovo jednako loša generalizacija kao i ona da su liječnici u hr loši. Ja uoppće recimo to ne mislim. I kad se kritiziraju liječnici, meni se čini da se zapravo kritizira sustav. A sustav nije dobar, s tim će se složiti i liječnici sami.

----------


## maria71

Kad god me nešto muči ja gnjavim naše forumske liječnike na pp  :Grin:  

Mislim one koji su priznali da nose bijeli mantil  :Grin:  


Isto tako volim čuti i primjeniti savjete ljudi koji se bave alternativom , za koje sam stekla dojam da znaju o čemu pričaju.

 I sve to mi je omogućio ovaj forum.

----------


## Pups

> većina naših mama je dojeno, većina nas i naše djece danas nije, što se dogodilo s dojenjem i mlijekom u međuvremenu?


Ja se s ovim slažem, ali mislim da su problemi u dojenju postojali i prije ad i rješavani su u nekim slučajevima sa zamjenskim dojiljama, ali i pomoću običnog kravljeg mlijeka, da ne govorim o ranom uvođenju dohrane...
Danas kada se dohrana preporuča uvesti s navršenih 6 mjeseci, što je veća šteta ako dođe do ranog prekida dojenja, uvesti ad ili dohranu?

Imam osjećaj da se ovdje rasprave uvijek svedu na to koliko je ad učinilo štete, a zadatak promoviranja dojenja je puno širi od toga da se uništi marketing ad.

----------


## mamma Juanita

maria  :Love:

----------


## mim

> na ovom forumu se ljudi hvale kako uopće ne idu kod pedijatra i sve bolesti liječe doma, jer pedijatri ne znaju bolje od njih samih.


Zbog ovog osjećam potrebu nešto napisati jer sam i ja jedna od tih koja dijete ne vodi pedijatru. 
U ovakvom vidu komunikacije nikad ne znaš šro je netko po zanimanju i tko ti uopće daje savjet. Naime, ja lijekove jako dobro poznam i upravo zato ih ne dajem djetetu. Naravno da je drugačije ako ti savjet: "Ne daj antibiotik!" da osoba koja je iz struke ili samo netko tko mrzi antibiotike. 

Što se AD tiče i savjeta "Pitaj pedijatra"... I ja sam zato da se konkretno kaže da se ne priča o AD, a ne da nove mame pročitaju s jedne strane kako se djeca ne cijepe ( a zakonski se moraju! ) jer su pedijatri u najmanju ruku potencijalni ubojice djece, a s druge strane šalje ih se da tamo pitaju o AD iako sve podatke mogu čuti i u ljekarni ili same pročitati na kutijama AD. 

Napasti mamu koja je USVOJILA dijete i LOGIČNO ga ne može dojiti...u najmanju ruku je krajnje neukusno. I još k tome joj reći da je formula zlo....   :Rolling Eyes:   . Netko je već rekao: moderatori ne reagiraju dovoljno i ne reagiraju javno. 

Vrijeđanje na temi cijepljenja sam i sama doživjela i ne sjećam se da su mjerodavni opomenuli javno korisnika koji je sve nas koji cijepimo nazvao "guskama u magli". To kaj se događa na PP-u mene osobno ne zanima, ali bih željela da se javno kaže kako moderatori ne podržavaju vrijeđanje. 

Što se tiče rasprave na Indexu ili bilo gdje drugdje - cure su u jednom u pravu: ima zaista ekstremnih ljudi i još gorih izjava. No, mene osobno ne diraju toliko sve dok ne pročitam krajnju glupost koja zadire u dobrobit djeteta. Npr. u zadnje vrijeme sam primijetila da se puno koriste Tobrex kapi kao automedikacija što je apsolutno pogrešno i opasno za dijete. Zašto se tu ne pita pedijatra??? 

Usput, kao osnovnu opremu za bebu kupila sam predivne 4 bočice, dudu-varalicu, flaširanu vodu i kutiju AD. Sve to me čekalo kad sam izašla iz bolnice. Bočice su ostale neupotrijebljene jer moja M. nije željela ni izdojeno mlijeko na bočicu, AD neotvoreno, a duda varalica je preživjela jedno slikanje jer mi je bila preslatka pa sam joj stavila u usta samo za potrebe fotke. M je dojena 2 godine-točno onoliko koliko je sama željela. 

Marketing nije opasan za dojenje. Nije to bio ni u vrijeme kad nije bilo Roda, SOS-telefona i rooming-in smještaja. Sve je stvar života i odluke pojedinca. Vrijeđati majke i insinuirati da su loše jer im djeca dobivaju AD, koriste jednokratne pelene i dobivaju čaj na bočicu.... Halo!! Pa ne daju im majke mišomor!! Osobno sam protiv tih i ostalih ekstremnih slučajeva kao i prešutne dozvole da se vjera trpa u svaku temu. Neke, eto, i to vrijeđa i zanima me je li i to zato jer je Roda članica IBFAN-a ili je neki drugi razlog/izgovor u pitanju (   :Rolling Eyes:   ). 

Enivej, ne griješe "indeksašice" baš u svemu.

----------


## Dalm@

> Što je to na forumu nelegalno?? :?


Pa npr. - necijepljenje (odnosno njegovo otvoreno zagovaranje).

mJ, u postanju prije 2-3 strane nismo se baš dobro razumjele. 
No, odonda ionako ima postova puno bolje sročenih nego što meni uspijeva (mc, a70v, klia, cvijeta73...).

----------


## mamma Juanita

Osvrnut ću se samo na Dalmin post, ostalo prepuštam drugima.
Nije točno da se na forumu otvoreno zagovara necijepljenje. Na forumu ina i cjepiša(u većini ) i necijepiša.
Hajde da ne generaliziramo, jer mogla bih tako reći i da se na forumu zagovara još tisuću drugih, oprečnih stvari.
Jedno je zagovarati, a drugo _dozvoliti raspravu_.

Na forumu se zagovara _pravo na informirani izbor_, a ono uključuje *i* odbijanje medicinske intervencije (po zakonu).
Ne bih da opet i ovaj topic završi o raspravi o legalnosti necijepljenja.
Po zakonu o pravima pacijenata, to je moguće.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ina=ima

----------


## Dalm@

Ispravljanje tipfelera ne pomaže, i dalje se nerazumijemo.
Osvrćeš se na moj post a ja pojma nemam gdje si ti iščitala da ja velim da se na forumu zagovara necijepljenje.

Votever, najmanje želim da ovo postane još jedan topic o istome...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Osvrćeš se na moj post a ja pojma nemam gdje si ti iščitala da ja velim da se na forumu zagovara necijepljenje.


 :? Upravo si tako napisala:



> Pa npr. - necijepljenje (odnosno njegovo otvoreno* zagovaranje*).

----------


## mama courage

> daleko od  toga da to nije super pdf, je, ALI to su iskustva mama, kao i ovdje na forumu, a SOS savjetnice su educirane / prošle su nebašjednostavnu školu o svim stvarima vezanim uz dojenje.Nebi to trpala zajedno :/


ne znam točno o kakvoj se to _netakojednostavnoj školi_ radi, rado bih nešto više pročitala o tome (mada kao da je škola garant za bilo što, rekla bi moja haverica mama ju   :Grin:  ), al činjenica ostaje da je mib-ovski pdf prehrana adaptiranim mlijekom jedini ozbiljan pdf na tu temu, na ovim našim prostorima. osim iskustava mama, koje nisu za podcijeniti, imamo mi tu stručne moderatorice i vrlo dobrih članaka, a bome i lječnicu u pričuvi  :Razz:  . to što se na rodi ne raspravlja o AD, ne znači da se poteškoće i nedoumice ne javljaju i u tom načinu prehrane i da je dovoljno samo pitati pedijatra ili pročitati uputstva na ambalaži. ne velim da je pdf savršen, al da je najbolje što se može naći na netu - je. i najbitnije ostaje za napmenuti, da se na pdf-u prehrana adaptiranim mlijeko uvelike poticu nesigurne mame da pokusaju dojiti i ne dignu lako ruke i cesto ih se upucuje na pdf dojenje po kvalitetan savjet i pomoc, al im se s istim angažmanom pomaže i ako dijete prehranjuju AD.

eto, svatko svoga konja hvali   :Laughing: 




> Kao da mi prcamo tu ______________ a ti/vi tu -------------------. Ne cujemo se.


pričamo, leonisa, pričamo.. nismo na topicu o orgazmu   :Grin:  




> ja nikad nikoga nisam napadala što svoje dijete hrani sa AD, nikad nikoga nisam dovela u poziciju da mi se mora pravdati zašto je beba hranjena sa AD.


možda nisi konkretno ti, al članci poput "posiši to" ili "jedna bočica je previše" na portalu udruge mi nisu uopće za pohvalu. znam, sad će svi skočiti da sam opet te članke izvukla, al one stoje kao protuargument jer... nije problem što se na rodi ne priča o AD, nego je i problem što se na rodi negativno priča o AD (ne mislim na marketing, nego upravo na formulu). sadržajno što mislim o tim člancima, to smo već prežvakali, al pošto još uvijek stoje gdje stoje, još uvijek su moji protuargumenti.




> npr. ja uopce necu pronaci insinuacje da moja L. nije rodjena jer je dosla na svijet CR.


ma, da mi vidjeti tu članicu udruge koja bi se uopće usudila u tom pogledu reći javno da i nju vrijeđa taj članak, jer bi to neminovno postavilo pitanje njegovog sklanjanja, a radije će se srušiti cijeli svijet nego da se to dogodi. 

da, da... mislim da donekle postoji partijska stega. pa kom obojci, kom opanci. ne velim da tako ne treba biti, al nemojmo se onda muljati. imamo dovljno godina na grbači.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ma, da mi vidjeti tu članicu udruge koja bi se uopće usudila u tom pogledu reći javno da i nju vrijeđa taj članak, jer bi to neminovno postavilo pitanje njegovog sklanjanja, a radije će se srušiti cijeli svijet nego da se to dogodi.


ti stvarno u to vjeruješ?
evo mogu ti reći da se stvarno varaš.
jer bilo je članaka (nisu bili vezani ni uz porod ni uz dojenje) oko kojih smo imali podijeljena mišljenja, većina ih je odlučila skinuti s portala.

----------


## mama courage

> jer bilo je članaka (nisu bili vezani ni uz porod ni uz dojenje) oko kojih smo imali podijeljena mišljenja, većina ih je odlučila skinuti s portala.


iskreno rečeno, stvarno ti vjerujem. a contrario vjerujem da se kod članaka o porodu i o dojenju sluša _partija_. il ste se bas sve tako lijepo našle da nikome ne smetaju takvi članci. može i to biti... (to još moram istražiti   :Grin:  )

----------


## mamma Juanita

:Wink: 

A kad već spominjemo mib, moram priznat da ti vjerujem (nije da znam, tako mi se čini) da je mib-ov pdf o AD suvisliji od onoga što se o ADu može čuti od strane marketinga.
I skidam kapu mib-ovom pdf-u "Grupe potpore"  :Naklon: .
Zasigurno ima još dobrih stvari koje se mogu naći na mib-u, a ne i na Rodi.
I meni je to sasvim ok, jer su forumi razlčičitih profila-jedan je udružni (s nešto strožijim pravilima), drugi nije.

----------


## klia

> Ja ne znam nikoga tko nije dojio iz razloga da mu se to ne uklapa u stil života.


Ja znam. Mm-ova rođakinja koja nije dojila da se ona i muž mogu ravnomjerno izmjenjivati u noćnim buđenjima oko hranjenja djeteta.

----------


## leonisa

> ma, da mi vidjeti tu članicu udruge koja bi se uopće usudila u tom pogledu reći javno da i nju vrijeđa taj članak, jer bi to neminovno postavilo pitanje njegovog sklanjanja, a radije će se srušiti cijeli svijet nego da se to dogodi.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ti stvarno u to vjeruješ?
> evo mogu ti reći da se stvarno varaš.
> jer bilo je članaka (nisu bili vezani ni uz porod ni uz dojenje) oko kojih smo imali podijeljena mišljenja, većina ih je odlučila skinuti s portala.


ja sam bila clanica u trenutku kada me "zasmetao" tj. vise strecnuo kad sam proctala neke komentare i razmislla o njima. sjecas se topica. sada me ne smeta. sada gledam drugacje na njega  :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ne znam jel mislimo na isti  :Laughing: .
Ali, koji je da je, kad MC pročita tvoju zadnju rečenicu reći će "vidiš kako te partija zatrovala" :Laughing:

----------


## Deaedi

> ma, da mi vidjeti tu članicu udruge koja bi se uopće usudila u tom pogledu reći javno da i nju vrijeđa taj članak, jer bi to neminovno postavilo pitanje njegovog sklanjanja, a radije će se srušiti cijeli svijet nego da se to dogodi


Nista od toga se nije desilo MC   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

> Ne znam jel mislimo na isti .
> Ali, koji je da je, kad MC pročita tvoju zadnju rečenicu reći će "vidiš kako te partija zatrovala"


fakat  :Laughing:  

ne, istna je da kad pricam govorm formu "kad sam rodila L." tocnije, govorim "kad se L. rodila", ne smatram da ona nije rodjena niti da ju ja nisam rodila, ali cinjenica je da je rodjena tako da je kirurskim putem izvadjena iz mene i hvala bogu da je jer ko zna sta bi s nama dvjema bilo da nije.

----------


## leonisa

> ma, da mi vidjeti tu članicu udruge koja bi se uopće usudila u tom pogledu reći javno da i nju vrijeđa taj članak, jer bi to neminovno postavilo pitanje njegovog sklanjanja, a radije će se srušiti cijeli svijet nego da se to dogodi
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nista od toga se nije desilo MC


Deaedi, nije istina i jako dobro znas da nije jer su se na doticnom topiku javile i clanice koje su drugacije mislile i to su rekle javno. da ne velim da su se javile i one koje su nakon toga postale clanice.
isto tako MC ne znas, a ni ne trebas znati, da li se postavljaju ta pitanja ili ne  :Wink:  
uclani se  :Grin:   :Razz:

----------


## Deaedi

leonisa, ja jako dobro znam sta je bilo jer sam se kao clanica (pridruzena) usudila kritizirati clanak i traziti da se makne. Clanak se nije maknuo, ja sam se isclanila. Necu vise o tome, zavrsena stvar.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

a da se ne osjećamo kao voajeri može li se znati o čemu se radilo u tom članku?

----------


## Deaedi

Ma onaj  carskom rezu

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa, ja jako dobro znam sta je bilo jer sam se kao clanica (pridruzena) usudila kritizirati clanak i traziti da se makne. Clanak se nije maknuo, ja sam se isclanila. Necu vise o tome, zavrsena stvar.


da, bila je "rasprava" stoga nje ok pisati MC da se nista od toga nije desilo, zar ne  :Wink:  
i slazem se, nemojmo o tome  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ma onaj  carskom rezu


Ja nisam mislila na taj. Ako misliš na Wagnera, taj tekst nije mican, jer članice udruge (osim tebe, ako se dobro sjećam) nisu tražile micanje.

Ono što sam ja imala na umu su neki davni tekstovi, vezani uz mpo, koje je pisao jedan liječnik, koji je tada bio prilično vezan uz HBK.
Nakon nekih njegovih istupa u javnosti, koji su većini članica Rode bili neprihvatljivi, i još nekih tekstova s kontroverznim tvrdnjama, skinuti su s portala neki njegovi tekstovi koji su do tada tamo bili.


http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=217&Show=1586

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 2. ti kažeš da je za nedojenje kriv tajkun iz fotelje i njegov agresivni marketing. ja kažem da nije - jer naprosto nije istina da bi sve žene dojile da nema AD-a kao što nisu žene ovce da ne znaju što rade kad kupuju AD. 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> većina naših mama je dojeno, većina nas i naše djece danas nije, što se dogodilo s dojenjem i mlijekom u međuvremenu?


ovo je uopćeno razmišljanje. 

da krenemo od moje bake koja je rađala 50-tih. postoji fama da su tad sve žene dojile što ne stoji. moja baka nije. ne zato što je bila bombardirana reklamama za AD, nego zato što nije mogla. pa je djecu hranila preprženim brašnom i vodom. meni je recimo taj dio strašan. i nije bila jedina.

moja mama je rađala 70-tih i 80-tih, kad je bilo moderno nedojiti i dijete hraniti adaptiranim. ona je nas sve troje dojila oko godinu dana. moderna je nije dotakla.

ja nisam dojila, to je već svima poznato. prvo dijete zbog neznanja, a s drugim sam to odlučila prekinuti. razlozi uopće nisu bitni. 

postoji velik broj mama koje ne žele dojiti. Kao i onih koje pokušaju i ne krene im od prve pa odustanu. Kao i onih koje zaista žele i muče se mjesecima premda je teško i «krvavo».

Tako da se ne slažem s konstatacijom da žene koje ne doje ne doje samo zbog toga što se "kultura bočice" i želja za profitom urotila protiv njih.
To jednostavno nije cijela istina.

Možda to nekome odgovara da napiše bajku: jednom je sve bilo raj, onda je došao zli vještac Hip i dojenje više nikad nije bilo isto.

To je više priča za djecu nego za odrasle.

----------


## ronin

moj tata je othranjen na razrijeđenom kravljem mlijeku,1953

baka je imala jako malo mlijeka i dali su mu mlijeko nakon što je dva dana vrištao

mislim da je AD puno bolji izbor od toga
a da je majčino mlijeko najbolje ,toga smo stvarno sve svjesne

----------


## laky

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma onaj  carskom rezu
> 
> 
> Ja nisam mislila na taj. Ako misliš na Wagnera, taj tekst nije mican, jer članice udruge (osim tebe, ako se dobro sjećam) nisu tražile micanje.
> 
> Ono što sam ja imala na umu su neki davni tekstovi, vezani uz mpo, koje je pisao jedan liječnik, koji je tada bio prilično vezan uz HBK.
> ...


  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Studije i statistika pokazuju da se rodi samo oko pet posto djece začete u umjetnim uvjetima začeća. Ako je točan podatak da u Hrvatskoj ima oko 15.000 tako začete djece, onda sam kao vjernik, ali još više kao stručnjak zabrinut zbog neuvažavanja oko 280.000 ubijene ili zamrznute djece s kojima se postupalo kao da su stvari, kaže Hodžić, te ističe da Katolička crkva i takvu djecu smatra Božjim darovima i Božjim stvorovima. 


Mama mu je umjetna .U najmanju ruku kao da MPO nastaju Barbi i Ken a ne naše bebice.

Kad dobijem jednom bebicu sigurno ću se svim silama truditi da dojim   :Smile:  
pa Hercegovka sam treba uštediti novac moje mlijeko je besplatno a AD moram plaćati(sorry na OT ali ja bi tako "zalijepila" sve koji počnu pametovati sto je bolje).
Moja mama je brata dojila do 16 mjeseci ali igrom prilika sam ja morala kod bake s 6 mjeseci i ona me grahom hranila i sl.stvarima. :shock:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Mama mu je umjetna


  :Laughing:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## laky

ma znate sto.
obzirom da sto godina radim na granici moje kolege i ja vidimo te sto nama pametuju o "zamrznutoj djeci  :Evil or Very Mad:  )u svakakvim situacijama iako su vjenčani s Bogom  pa i pratnji jako mladih cura(žena) i ako neprestanu po cijenu posla bi neke slike mogle zavrsiti na netu.
Sad mi je zao sto nisam na onom forumu s početka da mogu psovati jer bi imala sta reci....
sorry moderatorice brišite post ,banajte bilo sto radite ali morala sam.
eto kao mi nebi volile da zatrudnimo prvu bračnu noć ne nama je bas napeto boriti se za uputnice,traziti jamce,dizati kredite..i još da nije ovog foruma ..pa dosla bi kao tele na VV i pitala jel za betu postoji neka formula za izračunavanje....


i da silikoni njihovih pratilja nisu umjetni a naša djeca jesu...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## leonisa

> Možda to nekome odgovara da napiše bajku: jednom je sve bilo raj, onda je došao zli vještac Hip i dojenje više nikad nije bilo isto.


nije **** al je (kršitelj koda).

_Nestlé tvrdi kako je njihov osnivač, Henri Nestlé, prvi na svijetu 1867. izumio umjetnu dojenačku hranu. Do 1873. 500.000 Nestlé Milk Food kutija prodano je u Europi, Sjedinjenim Državama, Argentini, Meksiku i Nizozemskoj te Istočnoj Indiji. Tržište se širilo te su i ostale kompanije vidjele svoju priliku. Godine 1998. procijenjena je godišnja prodaja mlijeka za djecu bila teška oko osam milijardi američkih dolara._

vise o tome http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=151&Show=628

sladjana, tvoj primjer je iznimka koja potvrdjuje pravilo.
ocu reci, naravno da SVE majke ovog svijeta ne doje zbog neetcke promocije AD, no da je ono veeeeeeliki razlog ZASTO toliko majki ne doje je neupitno. udalji se od svog obiteljskog stabla, pogledaj i sagledaj sliku u globalu.
da marketing nema utjecaj na zene ne bi se tolke silne pare ulagale u njega.
zanima me da li si pogledala film formula for disaster. govori bas o tome.






> Marketing nije opasan za dojenje. Nije to bio ni u vrijeme kad nije bilo Roda, SOS-telefona i rooming-in smještaja. Sve je stvar života i odluke pojedinca. Vrijeđati majke i insinuirati da su loše jer im djeca dobivaju AD, koriste jednokratne pelene i dobivaju čaj na bočicu.... Halo!! Pa ne daju im majke mišomor!! Osobno sam protiv tih i ostalih ekstremnih slučajeva kao i prešutne dozvole da se vjera trpa u svaku temu. Neke, eto, i to vrijeđa i zanima me je li i to zato jer je Roda članica IBFAN-a ili je neki drugi razlog/izgovor u pitanju


procitala sam ovo jos tokom dana i nisam shvatila. pa sam otisla presadjivati cvijece, cupat korov, okupati se....i jos uvijek ne mogu shvatiti tok misli koji bi doveo do ovog zakljucka.
ok, mslim da je dovoljno receno na temu "marketing nije opasan za dojenje", mslim da smo zakljucili da vrijedjanje nje dopusteno i da nitko nikome ne govori da je losa majka i da nacin prehrane djeteta nema veze sa time da li je neka majka "losa" ili ne....ocigledno imam jos uvjek premalo postova i ne surfam dovoljno po forumu pa nisam uocila da se vjera "trpa" u svaku temu...osm onih poput "odgoj u duhu vjere"...ali povezati vjeru i IBFAN.....(International Baby Food Action Network)....ja bi stvarno bila zahvalna kad bi dobila odgovor kako je doslo do povezivanja tih dviju stvari.

----------


## mim

> procitala sam ovo jos tokom dana i nisam shvatila. pa sam otisla presadjivati cvijece, cupat korov, okupati se....i jos uvijek ne mogu shvatiti tok misli koji bi doveo do ovog zakljucka.
> ok, mslim da je dovoljno receno na temu "marketing nije opasan za dojenje", mslim da smo zakljucili da vrijedjanje nje dopusteno i da nitko nikome ne govori da je losa majka i da nacin prehrane djeteta nema veze sa time da li je neka majka "losa" ili ne....ocigledno imam jos uvjek premalo postova i ne surfam dovoljno po forumu pa nisam uocila da se vjera "trpa" u svaku temu...osm onih poput "odgoj u duhu vjere"...ali povezati vjeru i IBFAN.....(International Baby Food Action Network)....ja bi stvarno bila zahvalna kad bi dobila odgovor kako je doslo do povezivanja tih dviju stvari.


Pa da pojasnim: 
Nije istina da se vjera tolerira u samo za to predviđenim temama nego se vjerski postulati nastoje "uvaliti" u svaku za to moguću temu-pa čak i na temu koju su otvorili "nevjernici" kao oazu mira. Meni to smeta. Činjenicu sam navela zato jer ova tema nije vezana za dojenje i AD nego za temu Indexa koja smatra da su neke majke na Rodama ekstremne. Djelomično mislim da su u pravu kad tako pišu-između ostalog i zbog prethodno napisanoga. 

Ovo ostalo... ne pričati o AD zato jer je Rona članica IBFAN i pozivati se na to opet i ponovo meni izgleda kao neki savršeni izgovor pa sam vrlo sarkastično pitala koji je izgovor da se poturanje vjere u svaku moguću temu tolerira. Neka druga organizacija? Roda se financira od strane KC ili....? 

Ukoliko te zanima gdje su pod nos ostalih bili gurani postulati KC i gdje se sve željelo "prosvijetliti posrnule ovčice" morat ćeš to tražiti sama. Meni je i jedno čitanje bilo dosta. I, kao što sam to već negdje napisala, takav agresivni stav doživjela sam samo i isključivo od NEKIH vjernica-pripadnica RKV. 

Dakle: financira li Rodu Katolička crkva ili je stav osoblja foruma da se dozvoljava "prosvjetiteljska djelatnost" iako takvo nametanje može nekog vrijeđati ??

----------


## sladjanaf

> da marketing nema utjecaj na zene ne bi se tolke silne pare ulagale u njega.


kad govorimo o AD-u, koje su to točno žene? koja je ciljana skupina? od 24 do 29 godina? šopingholičarke? one koje kupuju always uloške? 

stalno mi pričaš bajku koja nikako da dođe do sretnog kraja.

----------


## leonisa

> Ovo ostalo... ne pričati o AD zato jer je Rona članica IBFAN i pozivati se na to opet i ponovo meni izgleda kao neki savršeni izgovor pa sam vrlo sarkastično pitala koji je izgovor da se poturanje vjere u svaku moguću temu tolerira. Neka druga organizacija? Roda se financira od strane KC ili....?


ne shvacam......ako je roda clan neke organizacje koja zahtjeva od svojih clanica da ispune odredjene uvjete, kako ti vidis promjenu, osim da se istupi iz iste, sto nama nije cilj. dapace.




> kad govorimo o AD-u, koje su to točno žene? koja je ciljana skupina? od 24 do 29 godina? šopingholičarke? one koje kupuju always uloške?
> 
> stalno mi pričaš bajku koja nikako da dođe do sretnog kraja.


SVI! ne samo zene.
a ako ptas za dob- od rodjenja.
moja L. dodje na razgovor kod pshologa u vrtic i teta joj da lutku s bocicom i veli joj- nahrani dijete. a L. zbunjena, ne zna sta bi, odrasla na sisi.
ili pak dodjemo na EEG i vele, dajte joj dudu da ju uspavate. velim, ne korist dudu. dobro, dajte joj bocicu. velim, ne koristimo bocicu. pa dobro, mama sta koristte, sta imate? sisu. zaprepasteno med. osoblje odlazi.
ili pak L. treba dati urin na pretragu i sestra me napadne di mi je bocica, di mi je caj, sta ce ona piti....
ili patronazna koja mi dodje u stan i kaze da ce mi djete zavrsiti dehidrirano u klaicevoj ako cu ju samo dojiti i da ako mi je stalo i ako sam prava mama z ovih stopa cu otci i kupti joj xxx.
ili sama cinjenica da o dojenju nisam mogla proctat ni u jednom casopisu, i ako kojim slucajem jesam naisla na neku osnovu, odmah na drugoj strani sam nasla reklamu za nedomjestak za mm il pak bocicu i dudu za hranjenje.
doma me je docekao, po defaultu, cijeli set- od sterilizatora do bocica.
fala bogu tu je stalo i ostalo.
o trudnckim tecajima na kojima se dijele propagandni materijali, o paketima SB, o plakatima po ordinacijama, o akcijama u marketima....ma ne mozes to sve nevidjeti!
pa lutke se prodaju sa bocicama. konji!! ponji!

----------


## Honey

> pa lutke se prodaju sa bocicama. konji!! ponji!


i kokoši

----------


## mikka

i hobotnice u reklamama imaju dude  :Grin:  

stvarno, osim na ovom portalu, uglavnom sam vidala podatke koji direktno ili indirektno sugeriraju da se bez bocice jednostavno ne moze.

ne bi isla tako daleko da kazem da patronazne namjerno daju krive savjete za dojenje da bi isto kasnije propalo i da osvane jos jedan kupac odredene formule, ali ipak je ovo 21. stoljece, sve je moguce..   :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

kako je mene sve to zaobišlo, i divlja patronažna, i med. osoblje koje prigovara, nisu me dirale lutke s dudama.....
u dojenju sam dosta informacija dobila na forumu, ali sigurna sam da ne bi manje uspješno dojila i da sam pročitala koji savjet o AD curi koja ne doji
možemo tako do Božića, mi u kope, osoblje u špade,  i ja očito ne shvaćam pravila, ali meni je diskriminirajuće da neke forumašice na roditeljskom forumu mogu pričati o orgazmu, skidanju mrlja s odjeće, kuhanju zobene kaše, skidanju celulita, a ne smiju pitati za savjet o prehrani svog djeteta AD

----------


## leonisa

a sretn kraj...po tebi bi bio ono sto mi vdmo kako bi trebalo bti?
da, za pocetak, hrvatska implementra u svoj zak. sustav odredbe (dijelom ili u potpunosti- joj srece!) pravilnika kojeg je prihvatila, da se onda to slovo zakona provodi, i u nadzoru i u sankcioniranju, da se stvori povoljna klma za dojenje koja bi nudila majkama edukaciju i sustavnu pomoc, edukaciju zdrav. osoblja, cijelog sustava. takodjer edukaciju zdrav. osoblja vezanu uz prehtranu AD u slucajevima kada je ono potrebno, da savjete i preporuke o upotrebi AD daje iskljucivo pedjatar, da drzava stvori fluidni protok objektvnh  prikladnh informacija....zabrana reklamiranja nadomjestaka za mm te bocica i duda za hranjenje.
to ne znaci zabrana proizvodnje i prodaje vec reklame.

u pravilniku ti je cijela "bajka" sa sretnim zavrsetkom.

_Što je promocija?

IBFAN-ova kampanja nije za zabranu industrijske dječje hrane. To je kampanja za odgovarajući marketing. Drugim riječima, industrija dječje hrane smije proizvoditi i distribuirati te proizvode i informirati profesionalne djelatnike u zdravstvu o njima tako da pruža znanstvene i činjenične podatke. Proizvodi su tada dostupni onima koji ih trebaju.

Promocija je, međutim, zabranjena Međunarodnim pravilnikom. IBFAN-ova kampanja je usmjerena poštivanju te zabrane. Industrija dječje hrane ne bi smjela promovirati svoje proizvode majkama, zdravstvenim djelatnicima ni bilo kome drugome na bilo kakav način, bilo preko reklamiranja, direktne pošte, letaka i brošura, postera, uzoraka proizvoda, poklona, video projekcija, predavanja ili sponzoriranja događanja.

Bit promocije je u uvjeravanju._

----------


## leonisa

pisala sam sladjani...


mikka...a sta je viztka patronazne sa (kršitelj koda)ovim logom?  :Sad:

----------


## sladjanaf

> kako je mene sve to zaobišlo, i divlja patronažna, i med. osoblje koje prigovara, nisu me dirale lutke s dudama.....


ja još dodatno naglašavam ovo.

možda mi zaista živimo u različitim svjetovima.

a možda ste vi samo jako "nabrijane"   :Smile:

----------


## mikka

> kako je mene sve to zaobišlo, i divlja patronažna, i med. osoblje koje prigovara, nisu me dirale lutke s dudama.....


tak je i mene zaobislo uvjeravanje svekolike rodbine da je gladan, da mu treba caja i vode, i korice kruha, i sokici od 3 mjeseca, i pelene... sve ono sto zakaci veliku vecinu mladih mama. 

osobno, ja mislim da marketing ne igra teko veliku ulogu. mozda pozadinski, kako da to objasnim.. ono cuveno pitanje koje se tako uvrijezilo u narodu i prenosi se s koljena na koljeno: *jel imas dosta mlijeka?* 

uglavnom da se ne zapetljam, nisam se nikad bas umijela spretno pismeno izraziti--mlade mame (koje zele dojiti) uglavnom strepe najvise od toga da nece imati dosta mlijeka. otkud to?!?! s obzirom da znamo kako se i koliko mlijeka stvara, otkud velikoj vecini novih mama taj strah da nece imati mlijeka? 

ako trabunjam, ne zamjerite: umorna sam ko pas, a umjesto da idem spavati i nadoknadim bar malo sna, ja tu blejim po forumu. aj, izvlaci me to sto cekam da masina zavrsi pa da objesim ves  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## laky

> uglavnom da se ne zapetljam, nisam se nikad bas umijela spretno pismeno izraziti--mlade mame (koje zele dojiti) uglavnom strepe najvise od toga da nece imati dosta mlijeka. otkud to?!?! s obzirom da znamo kako se i koliko mlijeka stvara, otkud velikoj vecini novih mama taj strah da nece imati mlijeka? 
> 
> ako trabunjam, ne zamjerite: umorna sam ko pas, a umjesto da idem spavati i nadoknadim bar malo sna, ja tu blejim po forumu. aj, izvlaci me to sto cekam da masina zavrsi pa da objesim ves


kuma kupila sušilicu   :Kiss:

----------


## mikka

> pisala sam sladjani...
> 
> 
> mikka...a sta je viztka patronazne sa (kršitelj koda)ovim logom?


znam, mozda sam naivna ali jednostavno odbijam vjerovati da postoji takva teorija zavjere. iako ima hrpetina primjera o beskrupuloznosti multinacionalnih kompanija, iako sam nebrojeno puta cula da patronazne i pedijatri daju u najmanju ruku diskutabilne savjete.. 

zelim vjerovati da smo mi ono selo na pocetku stripa o asteriksu  :Wink:

----------


## mikka

laky, s obzirom na velicinu mog stana susilicu bi jedino mogla smjestiti u dnevnu sobu ili iznad kreveta u spavacoj   :Grin:

----------


## sladjanaf

> _Industrija dječje hrane ne bi smjela promovirati svoje proizvode majkama, zdravstvenim djelatnicima ni bilo kome drugome na bilo kakav način, bilo preko reklamiranja, direktne pošte, letaka i brošura, postera, uzoraka proizvoda, poklona, video projekcija, predavanja ili sponzoriranja događanja.
> 
> Bit promocije je u uvjeravanju._



Kad ste baš zapele za Ibfan...
kad oni diskriminiraju i kažu da neće odgovarati na pitanja o AD-u i da se za to obratite zdravstvenom djelatniku, aka pedijatru, usto još naglase da taj pedijatar ne bi smio biti "plaćenik" niti jedne ozloglašene kompanije.

i vi biste mogle uvesti ovaj zadnji dio. jer je on ustvari najvažniji i najvrijedniji dio cijelog ovog "savjeta". samo je pitanje postoji li takav u Hrvatskoj? po ovim zadnjim apokaliptičnim postovima, držim da ne postoji. i ne zabrinete li se ponekad kakvom pedijatru šaljete majku? jer nikad ne predložite nekog "neplaćenika". To je još jedan oblik diskriminirajućeg odnosa prema majkama koje daju AD, vi potpisnice svemogućeg IBFANA.

----------


## mim

> kako je mene sve to zaobišlo, i divlja patronažna, i med. osoblje koje prigovara, nisu me dirale lutke s dudama.....
> 
> možemo tako do Božića, mi u kope, osoblje u špade,  i ja očito ne shvaćam pravila, ali meni je diskriminirajuće da neke forumašice na roditeljskom forumu mogu pričati o orgazmu, skidanju mrlja s odjeće, kuhanju zobene kaše, skidanju celulita, a ne smiju pitati za savjet o prehrani svog djeteta AD


Veliki potpis, od slova do slova. 

S malom razlikom: i prije se dojilo, puuuno prije Roda. Moja baka svako dijete do 4. godine. Moja mama, njena kćer, 1.5 u vrijeme 70-ih kad se nije dojilo, bez pauze za dojenje, ja 2 godine-sve bez Roda. Zašto smatrate da je revolucija dojenja započela Rodama??? I ja sam dobila letke, promo materijal, pa nisam davala AD. Zašto mislite da će neka mama samo zbog letaka i propagande dati AD? Kaj bi trebala dati ako ne može dojiti? Preprženo brašno??? Btw, itekako ima žena koje ne mogu dojiti. Neke i zbog psihičkog zdravlja. Nije sve u mliječnim žlijezdama. 




> ne shvacam......ako je roda clan neke organizacje koja zahtjeva od svojih clanica da ispune odredjene uvjete, kako ti vidis promjenu, osim da se istupi iz iste, sto nama nije cilj. dapace.


Ti namjerno ne shvaćaš sarkazam kojim govorim ili...? I namjerno zaobilaziš postavljeno pitanje ili....?

Probat ću još jednom: Financira li Katolička crkva Rode kao organizaciju?

----------


## laky

moje je ujedno s perilicom ali odoh u OT.ja je nebih kupila ali kuma je prije 6 godina i dala lijepe novce   :Embarassed:

----------


## ivarica

> Probat ću još jednom: Financira li Katolička crkva Rode kao organizaciju?


ne!

----------


## ivarica

roda je jedna od rijetkih ngo koja je usla u direktan sukob s predstavnicima hbk, i zato mi je tvoje pitanje nevjerojatno

sto ti citas, sto ti o rodi znas/mislis/vidis kad si do takvog zakljucka mogla doci?

----------


## mim

> sto ti citas, sto ti o rodi znas/mislis/vidis kad si do takvog zakljucka mogla doci?


Čitam neke postove i ne mogu pročitati reakcije osoblja foruma na njih jer ih nema. 
Meni je to dosta da dođem do takvog zaključka.

----------


## ivarica

ma smijesna si
nakon tri godine ovdje i tisucu svojih postova tebi su "neki postovi" dovoljni za takav zakljucak?

----------


## Serpentina

jeste da je staro ali je veoma zanimljivo - da je to točno, da je Udruga financirana od strane KC, ne mislite li da bi se stvari puno drukčije odvijale?

----------


## leonisa

> i ne zabrinete li se ponekad kakvom pedijatru šaljete majku? jer nikad ne predložite nekog "neplaćenika"


a sta bi, po tebi, trebali uciniti?

bez obzira sto te nece svi fizjatri upozorti na stetnost hodalica, to ne znaci da majku koja sumnja na neki motorick problem necu uputiti da potrazi savjet strucnjaka. 

moja pedica ima razne fascikle, brosure, plakate po ordinacji. raznih proizvodjaca. i idem i dalje njoj. na meni je da odlucim zelim li da je moje djete kod nje. isto tako svaka majka sama odlucuje o svom pedijatru, zar ne?

osobno, ne poznam "neplacenke" a ne mogu ni tvrditi da zato sto prima promo materjale da je placenik.

ali nisu on protv koga se treba "boriti", a ta "borba" je u svacijem interesu.

----------


## laky

Ivarica...a da dodate u ime  udruge i oni koji zele postati   :Wink:  .
No sikiriki a za KC sam već napisala misljenje i nesmijem vise

----------


## leonisa

> Ti namjerno ne shvaćaš sarkazam kojim govorim ili...? I namjerno zaobilaziš postavljeno pitanje ili....?


ne...zblesrala si me jer ne mogu naprosto povezati neke stvari o kojima ti pises. ni u najludjem snu.

----------


## ivarica

> Ivarica...a da dodate u ime  udruge i oni koji zele postati   .
> No sikiriki a za KC sam već napisala misljenje i nesmijem vise


ne mijenjamo ime udruge, nismo razmisljali o tom, a nniti cemo uskoro, ime je bitan dio naseg brenda i necemo sad jos i oko njega sitnicarit.
jesi pisala babama da bi se uclanila ali nisi jos baba postala?

koliko imam saznanja, nijednoj nasoj clanici koja nije bila roditeljica (jos) to nije bila prepreka za uclanjenje.

----------


## ivarica

niti clanu

----------


## laky

nisam znala jer malo mi glupo učlaniti se u nesto gdje još nisam.Kužiš :Smile: 
a rado bi...

----------


## ivarica

laky, ne kuzim
na rodinom pprtalu je vrlo jasno napisano sto su uvjeti za clanstvo, takoder i u nasem statutu
u pristupnici nigdje ne pise jesi li roditelj ili nisi. jesi je otvorila?

----------


## laky

jesam ali nekako mi je malo bed jer je uz logo Roditelji u akciji
nekritiziram ali jednostavno se nenalazim u tome.
kao udruga magistara a prijavi se netko s SSS...

----------


## Pups

> osobno, ja mislim da marketing ne igra teko veliku ulogu. mozda pozadinski, kako da to objasnim.. ono cuveno pitanje koje se tako uvrijezilo u narodu i prenosi se s koljena na koljeno: *jel imas dosta mlijeka?* 
> 
> uglavnom da se ne zapetljam, nisam se nikad bas umijela spretno pismeno izraziti--mlade mame (koje zele dojiti) uglavnom strepe najvise od toga da nece imati dosta mlijeka. otkud to?!?! s obzirom da znamo kako se i koliko mlijeka stvara, otkud velikoj vecini novih mama taj strah da nece imati mlijeka?


Pitanje o količini mlijeka po meni uopće nije besmisleno. Dapače, to je kod nekih realan problem. Do kojeg može doći iz raznih razloga tipa uspavane bebe, neefikasnog sisanja, odvajanja u rodilištu i slično (ovdje ne mislim na davanje vode ili čaja)...
Osobno sam s tim imala problema i uopće mi se ne sviđa kad se o tom problemu govori tonom koji insinuira nedovoljnu informiranost ili manjak želje da se isključivo doji (ovo ne ide tebe sad mikka).

Možda je marketing ad iskoristio taj problem, ali ga nije izmislio.

----------


## leonisa

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=1&Tekst2ID=221

(treba editirati broj entuzijasta  :Smile:  )

----------


## sladjanaf

> i ne zabrinete li se ponekad kakvom pedijatru šaljete majku? jer nikad ne predložite nekog "neplaćenika"
> 			
> 		
> 
> a sta bi, po tebi, trebali uciniti?
> 
> bez obzira sto te nece svi fizjatri upozorti na stetnost hodalica, to ne znaci da majku koja sumnja na neki motorick problem necu uputiti da potrazi savjet strucnjaka. 
> 
> moja pedica ima razne fascikle, brosure, plakate po ordinacji. raznih proizvodjaca. i idem i dalje njoj. na meni je da odlucim zelim li da je moje djete kod nje. isto tako svaka majka sama odlucuje o svom pedijatru, zar ne?
> ...



leonisa, jel ti mene namjerno ne razumiješ? ne pričam ja o fizijatrima niti o pedijatru tvog djeteta. ja pričam o pedijatru kojeg spomenete svaki put kad majku pošaljete da "tamo" potraži savjet o AD-u.
pedijatar i AD, kužiš?

----------


## ivarica

> nekritiziram ali jednostavno se nenalazim u tome.
> kao udruga magistara a prijavi se netko s SSS...



kuzim
ja sam te htjela uvjeriti da ime nije prepreka tvojem clanstvu
ali, buduci je tebi neprihvatljivo biti u udruzi koja se tako zove, iako u statutu pise da je to udruga gradjana, a ne roditelja, ok, neces se uclaniti.
ali roda nece mijenjati ime

----------


## leonisa

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> osobno, ja mislim da marketing ne igra teko veliku ulogu. mozda pozadinski, kako da to objasnim.. ono cuveno pitanje koje se tako uvrijezilo u narodu i prenosi se s koljena na koljeno: *jel imas dosta mlijeka?* 
> 
> uglavnom da se ne zapetljam, nisam se nikad bas umijela spretno pismeno izraziti--mlade mame (koje zele dojiti) uglavnom strepe najvise od toga da nece imati dosta mlijeka. otkud to?!?! s obzirom da znamo kako se i koliko mlijeka stvara, otkud velikoj vecini novih mama taj strah da nece imati mlijeka? 
> 
> 
> Pitanje o količini mlijeka po meni uopće nije besmisleno. Dapače, to je kod nekih realan problem. Do kojeg može doći iz raznih razloga tipa uspavane bebe, neefikasnog sisanja, odvajanja u rodilištu i slično (ovdje ne mislim na davanje vode ili čaja)...
> ...


ne vec govori o uskracenoj potpori i pomoci koju bi majka trebala dobiti.
a vec smo pisali zasto ju ne dobiva.

ni na mene nije utjecao marketing u smislu da ja necu dojiti...ne. ja sam znala da cu dojiti bas onako kako je to vec negdje prije predivno napisano...



> Dojim.
> 
> 
> Jednostavna evolucijska činjenica o kojoj  ne razmišljam. 
> Ne razmišljam niti kako dišem.


ali naisla sam na probleme. a zostala je pomoc u rjesavanju tog problema. i nsam ju ngdje nasla. osim na rodi  :Heart:  
a trebala sam vec u rodilistu.

----------


## leonisa

sladjana, ja tebe razumjem (nisi shvatila usporedbu sa fzjatrom) ali u datoj situaciji on je jos uvijek najkompetentnji govorit o prehrani AD.

niti ti nisi meni odgovorila- sto ti predlazes?

niti si mi odgovorila na ijedno moje pitanje.
pa ni ono- a sta ti cinis u pogledu te situacije?
(aludiram na vec spomenut aganzman i majki koje hrane djecu AD vezano uz pravilnik)

----------


## mama courage

ajde ivarice priznaj(te) da je marijana petir tajna članica rode u saboru (   :Laughing:  )

leo,  :Raspa:  jesi li to dobila direktivu od gore da me namamiš u članstvo?! prave ste sektašice  :Razz:

----------


## Mukica

MC pa pitanje je dana kad ces i ti poslat pistupnicu   :Razz:

----------


## leonisa

gledam gore i ugledam pauka. a di ces u ove sitne sate po mom stropu hodat...  :Razz:

----------


## ivarica

> ajde ivarice priznaj(te) da je marijana petir tajna članica rode u saboru (   )


a ljubica lalic pocasna  :Laughing:  
(aaa, samo je pitanje trena kad ce neka forumasica ovo ozbiljno shvatiti)

----------


## mama courage

> MC pa pitanje je dana kad ces i ti poslat pistupnicu


ma, iskreno rečeno, nije ni problem poslati pristupnicu, dobrih razloga za učlanjenje u rodu svakako ima. 

problem i pitanje je koliko bih brzo nakon toga poslala "odstupnicu". jer svako malo iskoči nešto vrijedno i tog komadića papira. 

a takvo ponašanje meni ne priliči.

stoga...

_ne, nemoj mi prići! ima više draži
ova slatka strepnja, čekanje i stra'.
sve je mnogo lepše donde dok se traži,
o čemu se samo tek po slutnji zna._

 :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

o emsa, otkud si to izvukla?
aj spat, vrijeme ti je  :Razz:   :Love:

----------


## mama courage

> o emsa, otkud si to izvukla?
> aj spat, vrijeme ti je


hoš da ti citiram santu mariu della salute?! od laze kostića?!   :Grin:  il nekih 70 stihova gorskog vijenca   :Laughing:  _ne, vladiko, ako boga znadeš, kakva te je spopala nesreća, teno kukaš kao kukavica !_ 

 :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

wow, ti si ko moja baba (L. prababa)- kad krene ne staje. 
ja sam cak (upravo provjerila) zaboravila i agovanje  :Sad:

----------


## željka!

> nisam znala jer malo mi glupo učlaniti se u nesto gdje još nisam.Kužiš
> a rado bi...


Ja sam se učlanila kad sam se još borila sa neplodnošću, glavni razlog je bio da malo pridodam boljim uvjetima za postupke i slične stvari...a vidim me sad; u edukaciji sam za dojenje (to i tebi želim od srca   :Heart:  )

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

čuj, ne znam što ćeš ti, ali tebi bi mogli poslati ove stihove uz pristupnicu

_Nemoj mala hocu,necu bolje da se predaš,
jer bez tebe odapecu ako mi se ne daš...
Nemoj mala hocu,necu bolje da se predaš 
jer bez tebe odapecu ako mi se ne daš..._
(da se odmah opravdam te stihove je napisao Gibonni, je da je kuruza, al kuruza s potpisom  :Grin:  )

----------


## mama courage

> wow, ti si ko moja baba (L. prababa)- kad krene ne staje. 
> ja sam cak (upravo provjerila) zaboravila i agovanje


fakat sam k'o baba, znam ono što sam u srednjoj učila, a ne znam čime sam dijete hranila kad je imalo 2,5 godine.   :Grin:  

ti barem tu nećeš imati problem sjetiti se   :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> , a ne znam čime sam dijete hranila kad je imalo 2,5 godine.


što ne znaš koja je marka AD bila  :Razz:  ?

----------


## ivarica

vindija ili dukat

----------


## mama courage

alex, luda si   :Laughing:  

vidiš, tko bi rekao da je to gibo, ja bila uvjerena da je to bregino reciklirano smeće.   :Laughing:  a propos brega, nek dodaju: dođi nam do veče, ne budi goveče !   :Laughing: 

ps. fakat ne znam. a i ne smem da napišem, hoće ove da me biju ako napišem   :Laughing:

----------


## laky

> laky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nisam znala jer malo mi glupo učlaniti se u nesto gdje još nisam.Kužiš
> a rado bi...
> 
> 
> Ja sam se učlanila kad sam se još borila sa neplodnošću, glavni razlog je bio da malo pridodam boljim uvjetima za postupke i slične stvari...a vidim me sad; u edukaciji sam za dojenje (to i tebi želim od srca   )


  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> wow, ti si ko moja baba (L. prababa)- kad krene ne staje. 
> ja sam cak (upravo provjerila) zaboravila i agovanje 
> 
> 
> fakat sam k'o baba, znam ono što sam u srednjoj učila, a ne znam čime sam dijete hranila kad je imalo 2,5 godine.   
> 
> ti barem tu nećeš imati problem sjetiti se


izbaci onog njemca iz kuce, premlada si za njega  :Grin:   :Kiss:  

inace jako zavidim mom starome i materi mu na tome sto su ucili sve napamet i trenirali memoriju

----------


## zvjerka

Evo ja sam vrlo malo dojila. Skoro ništa. Kako je dijete bio nedonošće 2-3 dana u inkubatoru na promatranju , normalno da su ga hranili adaptiranim. Dojenje nakon izlaska kak - tak. Zvala SOS telefon za dojenje dobila korisne savjete  no dijete i dalje nije htjelo vući. Ni čak na flašicu kad sam se izdojila.  Kad sam skužila da već dva dana skoro niša ne jede što pojede ispovraća pravac pedijatru. u 5 dana sa 2400g spao na 2000g. I po prepuci pedijatra morali prijeći na AD. Jednostavno zatkela sam se u tom famoznom postotku da dijete nije prihvaćalo moje mlijeko. A naš pedijatar stvarno promovira i podržava dojenje.
Bila sam očajana, ali kaj sad bitno da dijete napokon počelo jesti.
I bilo bi mi jednostavnije da je dojeno. Nemoram hranu vući za sobom , koliko nas je tek financijski to koštalo. Ali... ipak tu je bio u pitanju zdravlje mog djeteta u pitanju.

----------


## krumpiric

eto, ako smijem izrazit osobno mišljenje (koje nema nikakve veze s Udrugom), ja sam totalni antiutopista  :Grin:   i uvjerenja sam da je puno manji postotak vas koji ste odustali od dojenja nakon teške borbe i uz probleme, nego onih koji su kao što Barbi priča, željeli odustati, nisu se željeli mučiti, nisu se željeli ni imali gdje informirati, nisu željeli ono što dojenje donosi-obavezu da dijete bude "pupčanom vrpcom" vezano na tebe x vremena.....najveći problem je po meni, što se dojenje u društvu toliko izbanaliziralo i praktički se s njime ne susreće prije nego sam probaš. Vi se vrijeđate što se na ovom forumu ne spominje AD i ne raspravlja se o njemu, što se ponižava(?!?!?!?) mame koje ne doje(ja zaista nisam primjetila ništa osim nespominjanja marki i načina hranjenja ADom)...ja se vrijeđam što 99% ljudi dudicu i bočicu povezuje s djetetom, što se čudi kad nema istu, što se na svakoj slici i na svakoj reklami, u svakoj priči...spominje duda ko neminovna prateća pojava. 
Vrijeđam se što se "ne može se odvojit od mamine cice" koristi ko uvreda. 
Pitajte 90% ljudi oko vas, svima je asocijacija boca-beba toliko uvriježena i prirodna, a cica-beba im padne na pamet tek kad razmišljaju o tome...

Jeli mi forsiramo dojenje previše ili ga je društvo previše izbanaliziralo?

----------


## Pups

> Pitanje o količini mlijeka po meni uopće nije besmisleno. Dapače, to je kod nekih realan problem. Do kojeg može doći iz raznih razloga tipa uspavane bebe, neefikasnog sisanja, odvajanja u rodilištu i slično (ovdje ne mislim na davanje vode ili čaja)...
> Osobno sam s tim imala problema i uopće mi se ne sviđa kad se o tom problemu govori tonom koji insinuira nedovoljnu informiranost ili manjak želje da se isključivo doji (ovo ne ide tebe sad mikka).
> 
> Možda je marketing ad iskoristio taj problem, ali ga nije izmislio.


ne vec govori o uskracenoj potpori i pomoci koju bi majka trebala dobiti.
a vec smo pisali zasto ju ne dobiva.
[/quote]

Da. A pisali smo i o tome kako su neki od naših roditelja i baki i djedova odrasli na preprženom brašnu, kravljem mlijeku i ostaloj krutoj hrani od 2 mjeseca života...

----------


## Pups

evo ovako je trebalo bit  :Embarassed: 




> Pups prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pitanje o količini mlijeka po meni uopće nije besmisleno. Dapače, to je kod nekih realan problem. Do kojeg može doći iz raznih razloga tipa uspavane bebe, neefikasnog sisanja, odvajanja u rodilištu i slično (ovdje ne mislim na davanje vode ili čaja)...
> Osobno sam s tim imala problema i uopće mi se ne sviđa kad se o tom problemu govori tonom koji insinuira nedovoljnu informiranost ili manjak želje da se isključivo doji (ovo ne ide tebe sad mikka).
> 
> Možda je marketing ad iskoristio taj problem, ali ga nije izmislio.
> 
> 
> ...


Da. A pisali smo i o tome kako su neki od naših roditelja i baki i djedova odrasli na preprženom brašnu, kravljem mlijeku i ostaloj krutoj hrani od 2 mjeseca života...

----------


## wewa

> željka! prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  laky prvotno napisa
> ...


Laky, i ja sam Roda, podupiruca. zasad niti sam roditelj, niti sam "u akciji", ali mogu pruziti podrsku ideji i fantasticnoj grupi ljudi koji je realizuju   :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

> evo ovako je trebalo bit 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


istina je. 
i istina je da je to vise bila iznimka nego pravilo.
i stina je ovo sto pise krumpiric. ja u svom zvotu nisam vidjela akt dojenja do onog trena dok mi nisu donjel L. na podoj.
ali sam znala kako se provjerava toplina pripravka u flasic, npr.

----------


## zvjerka

Smatram da bi dojenje još više trebalo promovirati.
Žalosno je to što naše i svjetske poznate mame uglavnom se slikaju tako da klincima je uvaljena bočica u usta a ne cica. 
Žalosno je to što u rodilištima pa i patronažne slabo podržavaju doljenje i ne uče kao pravilno podojiti bebu.
Žalosno je to što mame daju djetetu  bočicu radi svoje komocije da mogu se mogu  naspavati, nekud otići...
 U sobi pokraj mene ležela je rodilja koja je tražila tablete za prestanak laktacije jer ne želi dojiti radi svije komocije. I nitko od osblja nije ni pokušao je odgovoriri.  A to rodiliše je prijatlj djece.
 Zato RODE samo naprijed što se te toče dojenja.

----------


## ivarica

> U sobi pokraj mene ležela je rodilja koja je tražila tablete za prestanak laktacije jer ne želi dojiti radi svije komocije. I nitko od osblja nije ni pokušao je odgovoriri.  A to rodiliše je prijatlj djece.


rodiliste koje ima titulu rodilista prijatelja djece mora svakoj majci koja donese informirani izbor da ne zeli dojiti, to i omoguciti te joj pruziti edukaciju o pripravljanju mlijecne formule.

----------


## Deaedi

Žalosno je što je za hranjenje djece bočicom koristi termin "uvaljena bočica u usta".

Žalosno je što se koristi termin "radi svoje komocije" - jel bi oni koji ga koriste mogli pojasniti šta je "tuđa komocija", kako je procijenjuju i po kojim kriterijima.

----------


## ivarica

> Žalosno je što je za hranjenje djece bočicom koristi termin "uvaljena bočica u usta".


pa i za dojenje kazu "uvalila sisu u usta"

----------


## leonisa

> Žalosno je što se koristi termin "radi svoje komocije" - jel bi oni koji ga koriste mogli pojasniti šta je "tuđa komocija", kako je procijenjuju i po kojim kriterijima.


je taj termin nje bas diplomatski al pretpostavljam da je trebao objedinit u sebi izjave poput ja sam zeljela otici van, ja sam zeljela docekat novu godnu s MM, ja sam se htjela naspavati (btw. nedojenje uopce nje garancija za to), ja sam htjela otici frzeru na tretman od X sati, nsam htjela da je toliko ovisna na men.....itd. a to su sve razlozi koj se mogu cuti/procitat.
istina je da oni nisu razlog za nedojenje, al ok. svako ima pravo na svoj izbor kojeg ne treba razumjeti al ga treba postovati i prihvatti.

a ako procitas ponovo recenicu "Žalosno je to što naše i svjetske poznate mame uglavnom se slikaju tako da klincima je uvaljena bočica u usta a ne cica. " vidjet ces da se uvalt odnosi i na boccu i na sisu i da zapravo ide...."uvaljena bocica u usta a nije uvaljena sisa"

i nikad se nitko nije pobunio na zjavu "lakse je uvaliti bebi sisu u usta nego spremiti bocicu"

ako tebe smeta uvaliti bocicu, mene smeta uvaliti sisu. pravedno, zar ne?  :Wink:

----------


## Ivana2

Pa komotnije je dojiti.
Trebalo bi osmisliti malo agresivniju kampanju za dojenje i za platnene pelene. Mladim mamama je lakše približiti ono što dojenje čini komotnijim nego što to znači za dijete. Kad bi se jedna takva reklama puštala koliko i ona "od noktića do prstića" (koju već i moj devetogodišnji hahar razniježeno recitira napamet), za godinu dana bi bio višestruko povećan broj dojećih majki. ...Znam - radi se ipak o lovi.

----------


## zvjerka

Napisala sam:
Žalosno je to što naše i svjetske poznate mame uglavnom se slikaju tako da klincima je uvaljena bočica u usta a ne cica. 
 Sory, krivo sam se izrazila. Mislila sam da bi ljepše bilo vidjeti u časpoisu mamu kao doji dijete nego da papa adaptirano. I svi smo mi potrošako društvo podložno novinama reklama, i nemaju svi pristup internetu, rodama. 
A rodama šaljem   :Love:   jer osobno zanam da ste pomogle puno mama a i meni.

----------


## mikka

sad mi je palo na pamet da mi je malo smijesno da su ljudi ustali protiv posvajanja djece od strane homo parova "jer to nije u interesu djeteta" a ovdje se pak razglaba da je ne dojiti osobna odluka svake majke, a interesi djeteta se uopce ne spominju.

ili sam ja jos uvijek umorna i neispavana  :Grin:

----------


## Mony

Propustila sam vrlo zanimljivu raspravu prek vikenda pa se ubacujem kako bih se nadovezala na marketing u ovom kontekstu, na odnos rode prema ad-u i sl.
Prvo da napomenem kako mogu razumijeti zene koje nisu dojile ili ne doje da bi zeljele da na njihovom omiljenom forumu bude kutak gdje mogu saznati sve o ad-u. 
Ali ne mogu se sloziti s njima da zato sto to ne mogu krive rodu, koja je udruga sa svojim statutom, pravilnikom i “vlasnica” foruma koji postoji s radi promicanja njezinih ciljeva, stavova... Kakvo bi to onda gazenje stavova bilo kada bi se ista rasprava (o ad-u) dopustala???
Mislim da je mama Juanita napisala nesto u stilu (da sad ne trazim tocan quote pa cu parafrazirati) kako je forum roda dobar izvor informacija za ovo, a ostali forumi za ono – i to je fer. 
A u cijelom ovom prevrtanju raznih principa zaboravili smo drugu stranu – marketing onih koji prodaju ad i koji, samo zbog pravilnika napominju kako je dojenje najbolje za dijete, ali samo u jednoj recenici, a da ne spominjem njihov 1 to 1 pristup kao vid marketinga koji je potpuno drukciji od onog sto rade “na papiru” (osobno iskusila, ne samo od jedne osobe) – te vam tvrde kako je njihovo adaptirano bolje od dojenja, posebno kod alergije (a znamo kako ima hrpu zn. istrazivanja koja dokazuju suprotno) itd itd. 
To vam nije dvolicno?
Pa kako jesu kompanije kojima je novac najbitniji, tako mogu i sponzorirati razne igracke s bocicama, crtice na tu temu i sl. stvarajuci svijest u drustvu kako jedino hranjenje djece na bocicu i postoji.
I zato se slazem da Roda treba zastupati dojenje na nacin na koji to radi (nekima preagresivan), a koji mnogim nedojilicama a ponekad i dojilicama smeta, no to je jedini nacin da dojenje ponovno postane normalno, da ljudi ne okrecu ocima ako dojite dijete do 2 godine, a oni istovremeno zadrze bocicu djetetu do trece jer to je sasvim normalno i tome slicno, a naravno i zato sto vjerujem kako majcino mlijeko jest najbolje za prehranu beba. 
Ne mislim da je ad otrov, da majke koje daju ad trebaju biti manje vrijedne kao roditelji, dapace, to mi nije uopce mjerilo roditeljstva, pa ne mislim niti da ako netko to iscitava u postovima nekih forumasica (pa bile one i clanovi rode) treba to zakljuciti.

I sad vidim jos nesto pa moram prokomentirati - sto se uvaljivanja sise / bocice tice - ne promoviram ni jedno ni drugo - i bebice trebaju priliku da se izraze, a ne da im kod svakom kme stavimo bocicu/dudu/sisu u usta   :Wink:

----------


## Ivana2

Je li reklamiranje adaptiranog mlijeka zakonom zabranjeno i u drugim zapadnoeuropskim zemljama? Ja skoro svaki dan u neko doba na jednoj njemačkoj dječjoj televiziji nabasam na reklamu za adaptirano mlijeko.

----------


## Deaedi

> sad mi je palo na pamet da mi je malo smijesno da su ljudi ustali protiv posvajanja djece od strane homo parova "jer to nije u interesu djeteta" a ovdje se pak razglaba da je ne dojiti osobna odluka svake majke, a interesi djeteta se uopce ne spominju.
> 
> ili sam ja jos uvijek umorna i neispavana


Cuj, moze se naci puno usporedbi (sad netko moze reci i da je ab osobna odluka majke, a gdje su interesi djeteta). 
Zato mislim da je bolje zadrzati raspravu u granicama teme - image Udruge kod ciljnih skupina djelovanja (majki, odnosno roditelja) izvan Udruge, ako sam dobro shvatila temu.

----------


## ivarica

> Je li reklamiranje adaptiranog mlijeka zakonom zabranjeno i u drugim zapadnoeuropskim zemljama? Ja skoro svaki dan u neko doba na jednoj njemačkoj dječjoj televiziji nabasam na reklamu za adaptirano mlijeko.


kako mislis "i u"
u hrvatskoj nije zakonom zabranjeno, pravilnik nije implementiran u zakone
postoje eu direktive koje propisuju minimum standarda zastite dojenja, nasi zakonodavci ce se izgleda odluciti ici na tu opciju  :/

----------


## ivarica

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sad mi je palo na pamet da mi je malo smijesno da su ljudi ustali protiv posvajanja djece od strane homo parova "jer to nije u interesu djeteta" a ovdje se pak razglaba da je ne dojiti osobna odluka svake majke, a interesi djeteta se uopce ne spominju.
> 
> ili sam ja jos uvijek umorna i neispavana 
> 
> 
> Cuj, moze se naci puno usporedbi (sad netko moze reci i da je ab osobna odluka majke, a gdje su interesi djeteta). 
> Zato mislim da je bolje zadrzati raspravu u granicama teme - image Udruge kod ciljnih skupina djelovanja (majki, odnosno roditelja) izvan Udruge, ako sam dobro shvatila temu.


evo, mene npr zanima kako ti kao redovna forumasica udruge roda utjeces na imidz rode u svojoj okolini. sto ljudi oko tebe cuju o rodi, ako nesto cuju?

----------


## leonisa

> Je li reklamiranje adaptiranog mlijeka zakonom zabranjeno i u drugim zapadnoeuropskim zemljama? Ja skoro svaki dan u neko doba na jednoj njemačkoj dječjoj televiziji nabasam na reklamu za adaptirano mlijeko.


evo jedan PDF o tome
http://www.ibfan.org/site2005/abm/pa...art/298-11.pdf
stanje 2006.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> 99% ljudi dudicu i bočicu povezuje s djetetom, što se čudi kad nema istu, što se na svakoj slici i na svakoj reklami, u svakoj priči...spominje duda ko neminovna prateća pojava. 
> Vrijeđam se što se "ne može se odvojit od mamine cice" koristi ko uvreda. 
> Pitajte 90% ljudi oko vas, svima je asocijacija boca-beba toliko uvriježena i prirodna, a cica-beba im padne na pamet tek kad razmišljaju o tome...
> 
> Jeli mi forsiramo dojenje previše ili ga je društvo previše izbanaliziralo?


ne znam, ja očito živom u nekom paralelnom svemiru, krećem se među drugačijim ljudima ili jednostavno primjećujem različite stvari
vidim i majke s bočicom, ali i jako puno majki koje doje, ne primjećujem to bombardiranje bočicom, dudu još i vidim češće na reklamama, ali bočicu baš i ne, ili ponavljam, ne doživljavam je pa je i ne primjećujem
opet ne znam otkud izvlačiš te postotke, ja ne bi rekla da 90% ljudi poistovjećuju bebu i bocu

i za poznate mame, ja sam baš primjetila kako npr. divasice doje svoju djecu, i još netko ne mogu se sjetiti, mada moram priznati da ne pratim taj milje pa može biti da su mi promakle bocačice

i po meni nije problem u reklami za bočice, AD, otvorenoj ili prikrivenoj
ako žena hoće dojiti, može vidjeti stotine bočica, neće je to omesti u dojenju

već treba poraditi na edukaciji i što je važnije većem *angažmanu* med. osoblja da ženu još kroz trudnoću, pa pri porodu i kasnije upoznaju s dojenjem i na neki način da ga forsiraju
angažman je boldan radi mog primjera, u rodilištu mi je u viziti bio ovdje hvaljen pedijatar i samo mi je usput, kao da ga se to ne tiče, rekao da mi dijete ima totalno kriv položaj na dojci i da to nije dobro dojenje
i okrenuo se i otišao, bez da kaže kakav bi taj položaj tebao biti
ja vjerujem da bi to dovelo u nedoumicu i možda poremetilo dojenje velikom broju žena, puno više nego bočica ne nekoj reklami
tu nije bilo pitanje znanja, već volje i angažmana da se pomogne
mada kod mene bolje da mi i nije pomagao, s tim neispravnim položajem dojili smo 47 mjeseci
med. osoblje bi trebalo napraviti da ženi dojenje bude nešto najnormalnije, nešto što se prirodno nadovezuje na porod
a ako žena ne može/neće zašto ne bi mogla dobiti savjet o AD i ovdje?
to nije propagiranje AD, to je samo pomoć ženi kojoj je AD potrebno, odnosno njenom djetetu

----------


## Maxime

U njemackoj se na televiziji reklamira (kršitelj koda) 2 (Folgemilch), u tekstu se nesto govori u stilu 'nakon prvih mjeseci dojenja' ...

U stvari mene zanima statistika. Dali (na primjer) Njemacka gdje se AD reklamira ima veci postotak mame dojilica nego HR?

Puno sam naucila na Rodinim stranica, ne smatram da sve moram primjenjivati i da se sa svime moram slagati vec sto nasem stilu odgovara i sto smatramo da je dobro za nase dijete. Rigidnost Roda me tu i tamo zasmeta ali pretpostavljam da ukoliko se nesto u HR zeli postici da jednostavno nema drugog nacina ...

Rodice samo naprijed   :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

> U stvari mene zanima statistika. Dali (na primjer) Njemacka gdje se AD reklamira ima veci postotak mame dojilica nego HR?


o njemackoj ne znam, pogledat cu unicefovo izvjesce

ali, ovdje vidim puno nezunanja o rkelamiranju
pa pobogu, i u hrvatskoj se mlijecne formule reklamiraju, ne na teveu jer je to skuplja opcija, zdravstveni sustav je puuuno jeftiniji i ucinkovitiji

----------


## krumpiric

zanimljivo mi je konstantno ponavljanje da na nas ne djeluje marketing?zašto postoji? čemu stručnjaci iz navedenog područja, reklame, tolika lova....šta je zaista netko cijepljen od dobrog marketinga?

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

*ivarice* da li je protiv pravilnika reklamiranje (kršitelj koda)a 3 na plakatu u ljekarni ili u časopisu M&B ?

----------


## leonisa

zasto proizvodjaci donraju tolike kolicine AD rodilistima?
jer imaju dobro srce?
ne, vec jer ce majka nazvat rodiliste i pitati cime su hranili bebu u rodilistu da i ona sa time nastavi.

----------


## leonisa

> *ivarice* da li je protiv pravilnika reklamiranje (kršitelj koda)a 3 na plakatu u ljekarni ili u časopisu M&B ?


da je.

no problem je sto hrvatska iako je potpisala i prihvatila pravilnik, nje ga unjela u svoj zak. sustav, nije ga implementirala u n jedan, stoga na drzavoj razini, nema zabrane  :Sad:  

a i to je smjesno- prihvatimo nesto na medjunaronoj razini, pa i obvezu implementacije, a onda tu obavezu ne spunmo.

----------


## ivarica

> *ivarice* da li je protiv pravilnika reklamiranje (kršitelj koda)a 3 na plakatu u ljekarni ili u časopisu M&B ?


da
ali je u skladu s gorespomenutim eu direktivama

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Kako to da kad nije zakonski zabranjeno reklamiranje AD onda nema više reklama na TV-u?

----------


## ivarica

> Kako to da kad nije zakonski zabranjeno reklamiranje AD onda nema više reklama na TV-u?


rekla sam ti
donedavno im je bio skroz otvoren put u zdravstveni sustav i to za puno manje novaca

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

a meni je zanimljivo da ste toliko uvjereni da bi sam razgovor o AD nekoga doveo do toga da prestane dojiti i "uvali djetetu bocu u usta"

da se razumijemo ja volim RODA-u, i udrugu i forum, vjerujem u većinu stvari za što se udruga zalaže, nadasve cijenim angažman članica, njihov rad, odricanje, davanje svog slobodnog vremena za udrugu i mada zvuči kao floskula iz prošlih vremena  za rad za bolje sutra svih nas

nabrajati što je udruga napravila za zaštitu roditeljstva, djece, prava majki mi je bezveze
udrugu doživljam kao izuzetno otvorenu, demokratičnu i baš zbog toga me smeta rigidnost u nekim stvarima

ovo moje što sam zapela za to AD nije iz kritizerstva već baš iz naklonosti prema udruzi, kao kad majka kritizira dijete  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivarica

http://www.unicef.org/publications/f...ldren_2008.pdf
njemacka nije dostavila izvjesce o prehrani djece

----------


## Deaedi

> evo, mene npr zanima kako ti kao redovna forumasica udruge roda utjeces na imidz rode u svojoj okolini. sto ljudi oko tebe cuju o rodi, ako nesto cuju?


Pa ev. uputim na projekte AS i Ne po guzi, na rasprave o hodalicama... Jer smatram da je to dobro postavljeno i hvalevrijedno.

Ostalo - na rasprave o dojenju, porodu/carskom i sl. ne upucujem, jer smatram da ce onaj ko nije 100% upucen u djelovanje Udruge po tim pitanjima i nema vremena istrazivati razliku stav Udruge/forum i sl. vjerojatno stvoriti stav kakav imaju na index-u. A inace, moja percepcija isto nije daleko od percepcije vecine siroke populacije - (po tim određenim temama) smatram da se iznose diskriminirajuci stavovi, npr. prema zenama koje zele roditi carskim rezom. Ali tu svoju percepciju ne iznosim dalje, odnosno o Rodi ne pricam puno. Ljudi s kojima se druzim imaju dosta losu sliku o Udruzi i aktivniji su na npr. mameibebe.

----------


## krumpiric

> a meni je zanimljivo da ste toliko uvjereni da bi sam razgovor o AD nekoga doveo do toga da prestane dojiti i "uvali djetetu bocu u usta"


nebi, a70v, ali bi sustavno navlačenje. Koje se provodi!
Nisu svi informirani, sigurni u sebe, nisu svi upoznati s činjenicama, vjeruj mi. 
Info o AD može se dobiti svugdje, osim ovdje. I to je to.
Vjerujem da su ljudi sustavno navlačeni na AD. Friški primjerci iz okoline dokazuju uobičajene floskule  :Grin:   tipa "malo mlijeka", "slabo mlijeko", "dijete gladno", takvim izjavama se obično doda i mala zamjenica  "dijete *TI* gladno", nije gladno, nego si ti kriva što je gladno "mlijeko TI slabo" jer zbog nekog nedefiniranog razloga ne valjaš. Slušala sam ih i ja, znam jako malo ljudi koji nisu. 
Navedene izjave od strane dušebrižnika obično slijeduje patronažna s pipanjem po nevelikim cicama i cccccc facom...hm, nekako mekane, hm....patronažna, naime,  ima posebne sposobnosti, nešto ko Pavlović centrator, da opipa kvalitetu mliječnih kanalića. Ajd neke pipaju zbog kvrga, al uglavnom pipaju vako, da vide imal´tu šta. Kad ona zaključi da nema, i ostavi ti ime pedijatrice na papiru s logom...kaže ti da provaš dojit, ali AKO NE BUDE IŠLO (zašto nebi išlo, osobito ako je ona zaključila da je zasad sve ok, automatski ako ne bude išlo..) :/  ... onda ti odeš kod pedijatra na prvi pregled, pedijatar ti kaže "majčino mlijeko je najbolja hrana", da ti onu fasciklicu od M****E ili H***A, unutra ti spremi recepte i slučajno napomene da ti je beba nekako malo dobiva i ništa ništa ne priča o dojenju, samo AKO NE BUDE IŠLO...
Tebi beba ne spava, urla na cici (jer ima grčeve ne jer neće cicu), teško ti je, premorena si i nemaš više volje za dojenjem (nitko neće odustat sa neznam djetetovih puno mjeseci, kad je dojenje pjesma; nego u skokovima, u vrijeme rasta zubiju, u...) i skužiš DA SI TI ONA KOJOJ NE IDE!
Kako bi ti imala povjerenje u svoje tijelo, u činjenicu da ti je priroda omogućila da dojiš i kako bi očekivala i rješavala te probleme kad si iscrpljena, u strahu i slaba i kad ti stalno neko insinuira  DA TI NEĆE IĆI..-.






a ovdje je samo priča o mamama koje odustanu potpuno opravdano, iscrpljene i žrtve fuj načina marketinga, kojih je neki postotak. Velik postotak ima i manje razloge ili uopće ne želi dojiti. ZAto mislim da je dojenje totalno izbanalizirano.

----------


## ivarica

> evo, mene npr zanima kako ti kao redovna forumasica udruge roda utjeces na imidz rode u svojoj okolini. sto ljudi oko tebe cuju o rodi, ako nesto cuju?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Pa ev. uputim na projekte AS i Ne po guzi, na rasprave o hodalicama... Jer smatram da je to dobro postavljeno i hvalevrijedno.
> 
> Ostalo - na rasprave o dojenju, porodu/carskom i sl. ne upucujem, jer smatram da ce onaj ko nije 100% upucen u djelovanje Udruge po tim pitanjima i nema vremena istrazivati razliku stav Udruge/forum i sl. vjerojatno stvoriti stav kakav imaju na index-u. A inace, moja percepcija isto nije daleko od percepcije vecine siroke populacije - (po tim određenim temama) smatram da se iznose diskriminirajuci stavovi, npr. prema zenama koje zele roditi carskim rezom. Ali tu svoju percepciju ne iznosim dalje, odnosno o Rodi ne pricam puno. Ljudi s kojima se druzim imaju dosta losu sliku o Udruzi i aktivniji su na npr. mameibebe.


ispitivala si percepciju siroke populacije?
zanima me sto mislis o rodinim aktivnostima u podrucju dojenja, poroda i prava roditeja, ne na rasprave na forumu o istom.
Sto ces reci prijateljici koja ima problem s dojenjem?
nadam se da kjzuis da se ne zelim niti svadjati niti provocirati, zanima me

----------


## krumpiric

> Pa ev. uputim na projekte AS i Ne po guzi, na rasprave o hodalicama... Jer smatram da je to dobro postavljeno i hvalevrijedno


Ne po guzi...hm...nešto što će kad se zalaufa vjerojatno najteže ići. Zvuči tako jednostavno, djecu se ne tuče, kao šta se ne tuče nikoga...ali neznam, neznam koliko će se ljudi buniti ovako kako se na indexu bune protiv dojenja ili rodilišta....vjerojatno puno više njih. Zamisli da se svi koji tuku djecu onda osjete kao lošiji roditelji i navale na kritike. Meni je nevjerojatno iti raspravljati o udaranju vl. djeteta, a pola Hrvata tako "odgaja"
Da ne bude da lupam statistike, bili smo na moru jučer, Tamo je bilo 4 djece. Moj Marin peti. U roku 3h koja smo proveli na plaži, troje od tih četvero (od 2 do 6 god) je bilo udareno po guzi, po ruci, počupano  :Sad:   za kosu, a četvrtom je rečeno da će "dobit konjsku pleščetinu ako ne prestane".... 
Koliko uvrijeđenih će bit kad se zahuhta po meni najvažniji projekt ikad-nemlaćenje.

----------


## Mukica

> Koliko uvrijeđenih će bit kad se zahuhta po meni najvažniji projekt ikad-nemlaćenje.


a najbolje da bude pod sloganom "kad ga vec niste dojili nemojte ga bar tuc"  :Grin:

----------


## šefika

Nisam čitala sve što pišete,nemam cajta...ali sam škicnula na link...
Svojevremeno je bila rasprava na forum.hr o rodama...
Ma meni nije jasno,zašto pljuvati po nekome...
dojenje,marame,platnene,bespelenaštvo,hodalice,va  ralice,adaptirano...
Ja dojim,varalicu ne koristimo,prvi malac ju je imao na nagovor pedijatra,pelene koristimo jednokratne,adaptirano nismo nikad koristili,prvi malac je koristio hodalicu  i ovaj će...autosjedalicu koristimo,ne tučemo se,,,
Još nisam pimjetila da me netko stavio na stup srama na ovom forumu...
Ne znam zašto se netko ne javi ovdje pa otvoreno kaže što misli već"iza leđa" na drugim forumima...
100& sam sigurna da je to netko ko koristi i ovaj forum,pa to je kao u osnovnoj školi...
Ne vidim razloga zašto pridavati pažnju nećem tako nezrelim....
Radije bih da se usmjerimo kako pomoći onima koji pomoć trebaju...
Pusa svima,sad mi je lakše  :Love:

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjana, ja tebe razumjem (nisi shvatila usporedbu sa fzjatrom) ali u datoj situaciji on je jos uvijek najkompetentnji govorit o prehrani AD.
> 
> niti ti nisi meni odgovorila- sto ti predlazes?
> 
> niti si mi odgovorila na ijedno moje pitanje.
> pa ni ono- a sta ti cinis u pogledu te situacije?
> (aludiram na vec spomenut aganzman i majki koje hrane djecu AD vezano uz pravilnik)



što ja predlažem  - kome?

ja predlažem jednak odnos prema svim mamama na ovom forumu. neće ići jer ste potpisale Ibfan, i tako dalje...

onda kad kažem da diskriminirate, jednako kao i famozni Ibfan, onda to i priznajte, a nemojte se pravdati agresivnim marketingom AD-a.

a u ostatku posta sam te izgubila: na koju situaciju misliš kad me pitaš što ja činim?

----------


## ronin

Ja osobno,bez ikakve namjere da propagiram,nego iz čistog uvjerenja,npr dajem svima SOS broj za dojenje,ili dajem Rodine brošure
Evo baš sam nedavno kolegici u školi proslijedila brošuru o platnenim pelenama  :Smile:

----------


## roby

> Vjerujem da su ljudi sustavno navlačeni na AD. Friški primjerci iz okoline dokazuju uobičajene floskule   tipa "malo mlijeka", "slabo mlijeko", "dijete gladno", takvim izjavama se obično doda i mala zamjenica  "dijete *TI* gladno", nije gladno, nego si ti kriva što je gladno "mlijeko TI slabo" jer zbog nekog nedefiniranog razloga ne valjaš. Slušala sam ih i ja, znam jako malo ljudi koji nisu. 
> Navedene izjave od strane dušebrižnika obično slijeduje patronažna s pipanjem po nevelikim cicama i cccccc facom...hm, nekako mekane, hm....patronažna, naime,  ima posebne sposobnosti, nešto ko Pavlović centrator, da opipa kvalitetu mliječnih kanalića. Ajd neke pipaju zbog kvrga, al uglavnom pipaju vako, da vide imal´tu šta. Kad ona zaključi da nema, i ostavi ti ime pedijatrice na papiru s logom...kaže ti da provaš dojit, ali AKO NE BUDE IŠLO (zašto nebi išlo, osobito ako je ona zaključila da je zasad sve ok, automatski ako ne bude išlo..) :/  ... onda ti odeš kod pedijatra na prvi pregled, pedijatar ti kaže "majčino mlijeko je najbolja hrana", da ti onu fasciklicu od M****E ili H***A, unutra ti spremi recepte i slučajno napomene da ti je beba nekako malo dobiva i ništa ništa ne priča o dojenju, samo AKO NE BUDE IŠLO...
> Tebi beba ne spava, urla na cici (jer ima grčeve ne jer neće cicu), teško ti je, premorena si i nemaš više volje za dojenjem (nitko neće odustat sa neznam djetetovih puno mjeseci, kad je dojenje pjesma; nego u skokovima, u vrijeme rasta zubiju, u...) i skužiš DA SI TI ONA KOJOJ NE IDE!
> Kako bi ti imala povjerenje u svoje tijelo, u činjenicu da ti je priroda omogućila da dojiš i kako bi očekivala i rješavala te probleme kad si iscrpljena, u strahu i slaba i kad ti stalno neko insinuira  DA TI NEĆE IĆI..-.
> a ovdje je samo priča o mamama koje odustanu potpuno opravdano, iscrpljene i žrtve fuj načina marketinga, kojih je neki postotak. Velik postotak ima i manje razloge ili uopće ne želi dojiti. ZAto mislim da je dojenje totalno izbanalizirano.


Potpisujem sve od-do..... 
VIše nemam niti snage bilo što ikome spomenuti kad kaže  to famozno Pero/Marko /Janko rekao nema mlijeka/slabo mlijeko...
A ja se mogu pohvaliti da sam ovaj put uspjela samo zahvaljujući Rodi. 
I kad je patronažna govorila malo vode, malo AD -za noć......hvala Bogu-uspjeli smo i bez toga  :D

----------


## anchi

> Da ne bude da lupam statistike, bili smo na moru jučer, Tamo je bilo 4 djece. Moj Marin peti. U roku 3h koja smo proveli na plaži, troje od tih četvero (od 2 do 6 god) je bilo udareno po guzi, po ruci, počupano   za kosu, a četvrtom je rečeno da će "dobit konjsku pleščetinu ako ne prestane"....


Jao, strašno...  :Crying or Very sad:  
Krumpirić, apsolutno potpisujem sve što si napisala za dojenje. Koliko sam puta čula da je dojenje završilo zbog toga što 'nije bilo mlijeka'... Treba pružiti potporu i savjet mamama koje žele dojiti, a koje bombardiraju dezinformacijama i plaše ih...

----------


## anchi

> Koliko uvrijeđenih će bit kad se zahuhta po meni najvažniji projekt ikad-nemlaćenje.
> 			
> 		
> 
> a najbolje da bude pod sloganom "kad ga vec niste dojili nemojte ga bar tuc"


Muki,  :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

mukici pase bolnicka dijeta   :Aparatic:

----------


## la_mama

Poznam žene koje su prekinule dojiti baš zato što su u krivo vrijeme primile krive savjete i upute. I bilo im je kasnije užasno žao zbog toga. Mene (i maloga) je recimo prva dva mjeseca ubijao savjet pedijatrice i patronaže "dojenje svaka 3 sata", jer je mali u početku dojio svako sat i po-dva. Horor je prestao tek kad sam ga, sva iznervana rezultatima i savjetima koje sam dobijala, u panici i želji da održim to dojenje, počela dojiti na zahtjev. A sve tekstove o tome sam našla na Rodinom portalu. Jer za dojenje na zahtjev, kao ni za skokove u razvoju nisam čula ni u rodilištu, ni kod patronaže, ni pedijatrice.

Mi smo recimo bili na lijepom putu da prijeđemo na adaptirano (imali smo jedno vrijeme 100ml AD-a, "da bolje spava, za noć"). I razmišljali smo o uvođenju dodatnih bočica "kad već ovu dobro prihvaća", što bi vremenom prorijedilo podoje i ... bilo bi "piši kući, propalo; pa nisi jedina kojoj nije uspjelo; pa većina djece raste na formuli i nije im ništa, itd itd".

I mogu reći da je kojim slučajem MM, ili bilo tko iz okoline u tim prvim danima upirao po AD-u zbog tih početnih problema, ja bih (a vjerujem i ostale žene), još pod udarom hormona od poroda i PPD-om, glatko prešla na AD, jer šta ću mučit sebe i dijete s nečim šta ne ide.

Tako da mislim da je stav "dojenje je super ako ide, al ako ne ide, imaš rješenje" - a da se prethodno nisu ispucala sva rješenja problema koje sa sobom dojenje nosi - poguban. Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, nisam za dojenje po svaku cijenu. Ali mislim bi trebala efikasnije funkcionirati ta podrška mamama koje žele dojiti, i to ne samo u rodilištu, nego i kasnije.

----------


## la_mama

Da nadopunim - podrška medicinskog osoblja (patronaža, pedijatri).

----------


## šefika

Ja sam bila na velikom udaru okoline kad sam rodila,pa čak i pedijatrice...bebač je stalno jeo pa su mame koje nikad nisu dojila napadale sa savjetima kak je *** idealna hrana...a moje mlijeko slabo čim mali stalno papa...pa kad je dobio grčeve isto im je moje mlijeko bilo krivo,a pedijatrica predložila varalicu...
sad kad je prešo tri godine moje dojenje je krivo jer neće jesti grah...
no ja se držim onog"Mama zna najbolje"  :Love:

----------


## xenia

nema šanse da pročitam sve što se pisalo na ovih 14 strana ali ukratko da dam svoj komentar

zgrozila sam se komentarima na indexu iako sam pročitala samo jednu stranicu jer nisam imala volje ni dovoljno jak želudac da čitam dalje

i samoj mi se nekad ovdje dogodi da mi se nešto čini preradikalno ali to je moj doživljaj, ne znači da sam u pravu ni da sam u krivu ali nivo komentiranja na indexu govori dovoljno o onima koji su tamo pisali

J. koristi dudu varalicu, u početku sam se izdajala i davala mu svoje mlijeko na bočicu, 3x sam mu dala AD u prva tri dana kad smo došli iz bolnice, 1x na dan, obično negdje oko ponoći kad nakon cijelog dana izdajanja i masiranja cica i nespavanja više nisam imala snage ni za što i iako to možda ne bih ponovila nije mi žao jer je to na neki način spasilo moje dojenje, bila sam uporna, čitala sam ovdje sve moguće članke o dojenju i problemima, nisam zvala SOS telefon, nisam taj tip da tako tražim pomoć, uglavnom sigurno bih odustala da nisam pročitala o skokovima u razvoju kad sam imala osjećaj da su mi cice prazne a J. je cicao non stop i od   :Heart:  hvala RODAMA da sam imala gdje to pročitati i ne odustati od dojenja

ne osuđujem majke koje ne doje ali je žalosno da se dojenje smatra sramotnim, negativnim ili dovodi u bilo kakav negativan kontekst

što se tiče ostalih aktivnosti, manje više ih sve podržavam iako sama npr. koristim jednokratne pelene ali to nema nikakve veze, lijepo je kad se negdje možeš informirati o alternativama a na svakom od nas je da ih prihvati ili ne, pa tako tko želi carski nek ide, tko želi epiduralnu isto tako ali zašto bi bio problem da i onaj tko ne želi apriori lijekove i intervencije nema isto tako pravo na taj izbor 

i da, jako mi je sad žao što nisam rodila u bolnici koja ima rooming in ili uzela apartman u Petrovoj, nisam bila dovoljno sigurna u sebe i svoje osjećaje pa sam isto tako popustila utjecaju žena koje su rodile i rekle da nek se odmorim ta 3 dana u bolnici - odmorila se nisam a bilo mi je pretužno biti bez mog   :Saint:

----------


## Deaedi

> ispitivala si percepciju siroke populacije?


Joj, daj molim te...Naravno da govorim o svom viđenju te precepcije - osim toga, pa o njoj i raspravljamo cijelo vrijeme zar ne?




> zanima me sto mislis o rodinim aktivnostima u podrucju dojenja, poroda i prava roditeja, ne na rasprave na forumu o istom.


Dojenje - mislim da se previse energije trosi napadajuci druge, i da se u silnoj zelji da drugi ispadnu negativci potkopa vrijednost vlastitim naporima (npr. protest protiv (kršitelj koda)a na Danima mama i beba)

Porod - treba se zalagati za pravo zene da izabere kako ce roditi. I za pravo da izabere carski rez. Jer ne mozes se boriti za pravo na izbor, ali samo ako je konacni odabir onaj koji podrzavas.




> Sto ces reci prijateljici koja ima problem s dojenjem?


Ne znam sta bi joj rekla. Iskreno, imala bi rezervu da je uputim na SOS, jer sam ja tamo dobila ne bas dobar savjet. Cak za mene i opasan.

----------


## Deaedi

Prava roditelja - to sam zaboravila. Imam samo pohvale.  :Love:

----------


## Anvi

> Porod - treba se zalagati za pravo zene da izabere kako ce roditi. I za pravo da izabere carski rez.


Ne znam jesam li dobro razumjela, misliš da ga treba ponuditi svakoj rodilji kao mogući načina poroda? Ne slažem se s time, ipak se radi o operaciji, a operacija se izvode kada za to postoje medicinski razlozi.

----------


## Ivana2

Ja mislim da rodilje imaju pravo biti obaviještene dovoljno prije poroda o svim mogućnostima (i mogućim posljedicama) koje im stoje na raspolaganju, od poroda do hranjenja i prematanja bebe. Mislim da nije etično namjerno ne informirati rodilje s ciljem da odaberu ono što netko drugi smatra ispravnim, bilo da se radi o AD ili dojenju, ovom ili onom načinu poroda itd. - Ali treba imati na umu da to nije Rodin zadatak nego obveza nekog drugog. Koliko sam shvatila, Roda ima svoje poslanje i na tome prilično uspješno radi. Tražiti od Rode odobrenje ili savjete o AD jest kao da muslimana pitaš za recept sa svinjetinom. Postoje i druge stranice za roditelje na internetu, časopisa koliko hoćeš po kioscima - za svačiji stil roditeljstva dosta informacija.
Problem je jedino što žene do tih informacija dolaze postepeno nakon što su već rodile i našle se pred dvojbama ili problemima.

----------


## ina33

> Puno sam naucila na Rodinim stranica, ne smatram da sve moram primjenjivati i da se sa svime moram slagati vec sto nasem stilu odgovara i sto smatramo da je dobro za nase dijete. Rigidnost Roda me tu i tamo zasmeta ali pretpostavljam da ukoliko se nesto u HR zeli postici da jednostavno nema drugog nacina ...
> 
> Rodice samo naprijed


Potpisujem!

----------


## seni

14 strana :shock: 
hm, hm procitati to ne stignem, mada sam se u prvi mah uplasila da su to nekave demonstracije na jelacic placu... kad ono forum na indexu..

daklem, roda je jedna pametna i korisna udruga, koja je jako puno toga napravila i pravi i dalje.
rodin forum je civiliziran, pametan, edukativan i kulturan. sto se za mnostvo drugih foruma u hrvata nikako ne bi moglo reci.

da se svi sa svima ne slazu je normalno i pozeljno. da o tome razgovaraju takode. da se drze nekog civiliziranog nivo isto tako.

niti roda niti forum nisu talibanska policija koja hoda uokolo s gunovima i progoni roditelje drugih misljenja o dojenju, radanju i slicno. niti ikoga prisiljava da se uclani u udrugu, ili prikljuci forumu.
ali nudi mogucnosti, otvara nove vidike, bori se za vise izbora.
i polako mijenja ustaljene rutine. po meni na bolje.

i tu je onda sasvim nevazno, da li se meni ili tebi neki potpisi ili filozofije nekih forumasa manje ili vise svidaju.

----------


## krumpiric

kad pročitam ovu raspravu...http://www.index.hr/forum/default.as...idt=185795&p=1  i ja se zapitam na koga smo mi to potrošili 14 stranica, na sebe? Kome se pravdamo? Dodje mi ponekad i da se pitam kako OVAKO nešto možeš promijenit...  :Sad:

----------


## klia

> zasto proizvodjaci donraju tolike kolicine AD rodilistima?
> jer imaju dobro srce?
> ne, vec jer ce majka nazvat rodiliste i pitati cime su hranili bebu u rodilistu da i ona sa time nastavi.


Ili će na izlasku iz bolnice mama dobiti savjet da nadohranjuje s tim i tim mlijekom. Al ne dobiju sve mame takav savjet. 
Neke od njih same odu u ljekarnu ili dućan i kupe proizvod na kome samo piše da je od 0mj, uopće ne konzultiravši pedijatra.

----------


## klia

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> ...


Dojenje nije samo biološki i emocionalni, već i kulturološki i antropološki fenomen, puno složeniji od tvrdnje da je upravo ovo ili upravo ono u tom i tom periodu upropastilo namjeru žena da doje. (Npr. kad bi strani putopisci dolazili u naše krajeve u 18. i 19. stoljeću obvezno bi se osvrnuli na to kako i koliko žene doje i uspoređivali bi to sa stanjem u svojim zemljama. Npr. jednome je Francuzu bilo degutantno što naše žene (19. st.) doje na crkvenim stepenicama, drugi je komentirao duljinu dojenja itd...)
Nisu samo proizvođači krivi za ono što se događalo od 60-ih. Nemojte zaboraviti ni seksualnu revoluciju, ni borbu za ravnopravnost žena.... (Ako ste čitali Drugi spol S. de Beauvoire (i njena razmišljanja o majčinstvu i dojenju, a ona je jako utjecala na razvoj feminizma, a ovaj pak na cjelokupnu društvenu klimu), onda neke stvari postaju jasnije.)

I danas - što najviše negativno utječe na majke?
Ja mislim - kulturni obrasci, jedan od njih svakako jest i onaj "beba=bočica i dudica", ali definitivno to nije i jedini. Zaboravljamo da je glavna ideologija našeg društva - doći do cilja uz što manje truda i ulaganja - a dojenje se u tu ideologiju jednostavno ne uklapa. 

Tako je - nisu sve mame u prošlosti dojile. One bogatije su, dapače, to smatrale "prljavim" (opet kulturni obrazac!) pa je bila stvar prestiža naći dobru dojilju. One siromašne su prepuštale djecu mlijeku drugih životinjskih vrsta , a neke su hranile i ovime što spominje sladjana (možete misliti na što je to sličilo i koliko je djece zbog toga poumiralo).

Sladjana, mene bi baš zanimali tvoji razlozi zašto si prestala dojiti. Možeš i na pp.

----------


## klia

> sad mi je palo na pamet da mi je malo smijesno da su ljudi ustali protiv posvajanja djece od strane homo parova "jer to nije u interesu djeteta" a ovdje se pak razglaba da je ne dojiti osobna odluka svake majke, a interesi djeteta se uopce ne spominju.
> 
> ili sam ja jos uvijek umorna i neispavana



Ni ja ne kužim kako netko tko svim srcem zagovara homoseksualno posvajanje, može biti toliko protiv odluke majke da hrani dijete adaptiranim. Al nemojmo ovdje s onom raspravom  :Kiss:

----------


## leonisa

> kad pročitam ovu raspravu...http://www.index.hr/forum/default.as...idt=185795&p=1  i ja se zapitam na koga smo mi to potrošili 14 stranica, na sebe? Kome se pravdamo? Dodje mi ponekad i da se pitam kako OVAKO nešto možeš promijenit...


nisam citala niti sam im uputila i jednu rjec.
ne mslim da smo "potroslili" 14 stranica nit da se na njima "pravda".
osobno sam se obracala sudoncima rasprave i nasim forumasima. ipak smo na rodinom forumu, kome cu ih upucvati?
zapravo se nadam da smo svi nesto naucli.

----------


## klia

> A u cijelom ovom prevrtanju raznih principa zaboravili smo drugu stranu – marketing onih koji prodaju ad i koji, samo zbog pravilnika napominju kako je dojenje najbolje za dijete, ali samo u jednoj recenici, a da ne spominjem njihov 1 to 1 pristup kao vid marketinga koji je potpuno drukciji od onog sto rade “na papiru” (osobno iskusila, ne samo od jedne osobe) – te vam tvrde kako je njihovo adaptirano bolje od dojenja, posebno kod alergije (a znamo kako ima hrpu zn. istrazivanja koja dokazuju suprotno) itd itd. 
> 
> Pa kako jesu kompanije kojima je novac najbitniji, tako mogu i sponzorirati razne igracke s bocicama, crtice na tu temu i sl. stvarajuci svijest u drustvu kako jedino hranjenje djece na bocicu i postoji.


Al oni ne stvaraju naše slabosti - nego ih iskorištavaju.

----------


## mikka

nisam protiv odluke majki da hrane djecu adaptiranim, uostalom ja nemam ni sta biti protiv--ja sam za svoju djecu odlucila, i tu moje odlucivanje prestaje.

ali da se vratim na temu--ako roda, kraj svih pozitivnih stvari na kojima radi, ima negativan image u drustvu zato jer se na forumu ne moze dobiti savjet o ad, ne znam jel mi to smijesno ili tragicno :/ .

----------


## klia

> minimum standarda zastite dojenja


Dakle, dojenje je u našoj kulturi postalo endemska vrsta koju treba zaštiti. Od koga? Vi ćete reći od marketinga, a ja ću reći od našeg sustava vrijednosti.

----------


## klia

Da me ne bi tko krivo shvatio - podržavam borbu protiv marketinga i ovo što pišem ne ide s nakanom da relativizira njihovu dominantnu ulogu u problemu. Ali stvarno trebamo poslušati ove mame što pričaju o svom nedojenju i razmišljati o tome, a ne na svaku njihovu uvijek ići sa utvrđenim odgovorima.

----------


## ivarica

klia, nikad necu reci samo od marketinga, zasto banaliziras
ali, niti je ovo rasprava o zastiti dojenja, niti cu je ovdje voditi, ali ako si zainteresirana mogu ti poslati vise informacija o zakonu o dojenju na kojem sam i sama radila

----------


## iki

> ali da se vratim na temu--ako roda, kraj svih pozitivnih stvari na kojima radi, ima negativan image u drustvu zato jer se na forumu ne moze dobiti savjet o ad, ne znam jel mi to smijesno ili tragicno :/ .


X

----------


## Mony

> dojenje je u našoj kulturi postalo endemska vrsta koju treba zaštiti. Od koga? Vi ćete reći od marketinga, a ja ću reći od našeg sustava vrijednosti.



Zapravo si bas pogodila u bit...

----------


## ivarica

bit cega?
pa roda se u podrucju edukacije, promocije i zastite dojenja bavi bas svim, stovise mogu reci najmanje zastitom u smislu pracenja marketinga.

----------


## klia

> sto se tice osjecaja koje majke imaju zbog klime na forumu…zar ne bi trebalo biti da ako si ti na cisto sama sa sobom da nema te rijeci koja bi te povrijedila?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nije mi jasno ovakvo razmisljanje. Npr. ako je netko homoseksualac i načistu je sa svojom orijentacijom, ako bi ga netko vrijeđao ili bi društvena klima bila takva da je konstantno izložen provokacijama i napadima, to ga ne bi trebalo dirati jer je načistu sa svojim stavom? Odnosno, možda oni koji su osjetljivi na uvrede bi trebali zatražiti stručnu pomoć da postanu čvrsći karakteri? Meni ovo objašnjenje tako zvuči.  :/


Da, jer koliko god npr. da sam bila načisto gdje, kako i koliko planiram dojiti svoju djecu, povrijedilo me kada sam saznala da me bliske osobe ogovaraju zbog toga.

I točno je - živimo u društvu u kome je normalno da dijete ima varalicu non stop u ustima do ne znam koje godine, ali ako (i to povremeno!) sisa - onda je mama luđakinja.

----------


## klia

> klia, nikad necu reci samo od marketinga, zasto banaliziras
> ali, niti je ovo rasprava o zastiti dojenja, niti cu je ovdje voditi, ali ako si zainteresirana mogu ti poslati vise informacija o zakonu o dojenju na kojem sam i sama radila


Nipošto ne banaliziram, već odgovaram na onaj stav koji u marketingu vidi najveći problem. Time nisam nigdje kritizirala Rodu da previše pozornosti pridaje marketingu i molim te ne budi toliko osjetljiva da odmah skačeš u obranu naglašavanjem što sve Roda radi oko dojenja. Mislim da sam u prvom svom postu na ovom topicu jasno rekla što mislim o vašoj djelatnosti po tom pitanju.

----------


## Mony

> bit cega?



Bit cinjenice zbog koje se dojenje uopce treba promovirati, stititi - sve zbog nedostataka u nasem sustavu vrijednosti

----------


## pomikaki

ne stignem pročitati ni vas ni njih od početka do kraja, ali sam se dobro nasmijala za onog šišmiša... a što bih se ja živcirala oko takvih stvari? Vidjela sam ja toga još, na jednom forumu bio je topic "Kondori, a ne rode"...  :Laughing:   premda, sadržaj je ipak bio dosta blaži.

Imaju rode opasnu reputaciju, zvala sam nedavno SOS telefon za dojenje, ali ne za sebe nego za šogoricu (beba joj je gubila na težini), i sad zovem nju da joj kažem što sam doznala: Čuj, zvala sam rodin telefon... a ona odmah: joj... je li bilo gadno?   :Laughing:  

Mene nitko previše ne kuži kad ja objašnjavam svoje stavove, ali to me previše ne smeta. Ono što mi je zapravo najtužnije, gore i od (kršitelj koda)a, i epiziotomije, kad vidim tu djecu koji roditelji tuku na svim mogućim mjestima... pred 2-3 tjedna sam se skoro i ja rasplakala s nekom curicom koju je mama nalupala na cesti preda mnom... onda si mislim, kako će moja mišica krenuti u školu s tom djecom naviklom na nasilje od malena, da li će se znati izboriti za sebe...

----------


## laky

moze li kratko pitanje??
Jel ima koja od forumašica da je završila PR i da razlikuje pojmove u istom?

----------


## laky

> moze li kratko pitanje??
> Jel ima koja od forumašica da je završila PR i da razlikuje pojmove u istom?


pitanje nije upućeno provokatorski da se neprotumači pogrešno   :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

> ali da se vratim na temu--ako roda, kraj svih pozitivnih stvari na kojima radi, ima negativan image u drustvu zato jer se na forumu ne moze dobiti savjet o ad, ne znam jel mi to smijesno ili tragicno :/ .


mislim da to nije jedini razlog. 

i da ne bude zabune, ne vrijeđam se uopće što se ovdje ne smije spominjati AD, vrijeđa me (ako se tako uopće može reći) jedino možda negativno spominjanje AD kao da u najmanju ruku dajem mišomor ili ona famozna "pitajte pedijatra". 




> Žalosno je što se koristi termin "radi svoje komocije" - jel bi oni koji ga koriste mogli pojasniti šta je "tuđa komocija", kako je procijenjuju i po kojim kriterijima


ja sam iz svoje komocije "uvalila" djetetu bočicu u usta, s mojim izdojenim mlijekom (plus adaptirano). nosila tada izdajalicu sa sobom i otišla u beč, da prisustvujem dodjeli jedne nagradi. i inače sam znala navečer dati ad da bih mogla odspavati.

----------


## Ancica

Po meni, u konacnosti nije nista u Rodi vec kako si ti poslozis stvari u glavi i kako, na osnovu toga, donosis odluke a da budes mirna s njima.

Ako nisi mirna s njima, to nije zato sto ti netko drugi veli da si u krivu vec zato sto je u tebi crv da si u krivu. Da ga nema, ne bi te diralo. A ak ga ima, onda je na tebi samoj da si rascistis ono sto si trebas rascistiti i dovesti se do svog mira.

Sto je nekom komocija ili prioritet, drugom nece bit. Roda ne treba niti nece definirat sto je to komocija ili prioritet, osim da je prioritet djetetu pruziti najbolji moguci pocetak u kontekstu njegove obitelji i okolnostima u kojima odrasta. A sto je taj kontekst i koje su to okolnosti ovisi od obitelji do obitelji, od djeteta do djeteta, od roditelja do roditelja. I koliko svih njih ima, toliko ima i razlika u kontekstima i okolnostima, potrebama i prioritetima. Nema kalupa niti ga moze biti.

AD je zlo kada se dojiti moze. Ja to stvarno mislim. Al rijec "moze" je fleksibilna i ovisi o tome tko je koristi, u kojem kontekstu i kojim okolnostima, uvijek i neizbjezno, osobnim i subjektivnim. Sto nekom spada pod "moze" za njega i njegovu obitelj, mozda nece spadati pod "moze" za mene i moje dijete i obitelj, i obrnuto.

U konacnosti se sve svodi na osobno rasciscavanje i osobni mir.

----------


## bebelina

Pa nakon 14 strana i svega i svacega ne mislite li da je vrijeme za kljucanje?  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

ne, nego za prebacivanje na podforum O Udruzi
jer tamo mu je i mjesto

----------


## mim

> osim da je prioritet djetetu pruziti najbolji moguci pocetak u kontekstu njegove obitelji i okolnostima u kojima odrasta.


... pa će za neku djecu itekako biti puno bolje da dobiju AD i imaju apsolutno smirenu i zadovoljnu ( da baš ne kažem-naspavanu i odmorenu) mamu nego mamu iz priče a70v koja se 4 mjeseca mučila s dojenjem, a nije se sjetila niti mogla grliti svoje dijete. 

Btw, ja sam iz čiste komocije "uvalila sisu" jer mi je bilo jaaaako mrsko usred noći ustajati i raditi bočicu. Nikakav marketing, nikakvo "prosvjetiteljsko djelovanje" patronažne, pedijatra, okoline....Dojila sam SAMO ZATO jer sam to željela. Da nisam-dala bih bočicu i smireno ljuljala svoje dijete u naručju.

----------


## sladjanaf

> Tražiti od Rode odobrenje ili savjete o AD jest kao da muslimana pitaš za recept sa svinjetinom.


nemoj me...

roda je objavljena religija s dogmom dojenja?

----------


## Matilda

Po meni, ovakve rasprave su već ofucane, potrošene, i s vremena na vrijeme se ponavljaju i uvijek se govori jedno te isto. 
Ne razumijem uopće te majke protiv Roda, ako su one napravile po svom, što im trebaju Rodini savjeti i što im ti savjeti drugim majkama smetaju. 
To je kao da bismo ljude mlatili po ulici samo zato jer su nam antipatični ili nam idu na živce. Makni se od njega i idi svojim putem.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ponavljam, po meni nije uopće do njih, i njihovog nivoa rasprave
već do toga da je zbog nekih, nekad rigidnih stavova, ponekad percepcija same udruge u dijelu javnosti kao  sektaške, tvrde, zatvorene za dijalog
i mislim da bi se trebalo malo o tome razmisliti, zašto je tako i ima li prostora da se što promjeni, a da se ostane "na liniji"

----------


## anamar

> Koliko uvrijeđenih će bit kad se zahuhta po meni najvažniji projekt ikad-nemlaćenje.
> 			
> 		
> 
> a najbolje da bude pod sloganom "kad ga vec niste dojili nemojte ga bar tuc"


nastojim biti objektivna i umjerena u izražavanju svog mišljenja. 

iako autorica slogana u navodnicima vjerojatno ni u peti nije imala namjeru  da vrijeđa, izvan konteksta rasprave on može biti uvredljiv, jer insinuira da su one koje nisu dojile, sklone fizičkom kažnjavanju djece.

iako nisam uspjela isključivo dojiti, osobno mene ovo gore ne vrijeđa, ali nastojim se uživjeti u tuđe probleme. zapravo, ova rasprava me ponukala da promislim kako bi tu rečenicu doživjela neka mama koja ima grižnju savjesti jer nije uspjela dojiti. 

mukici želim brz oporavak   :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> osim da je prioritet djetetu pruziti najbolji moguci pocetak u kontekstu njegove obitelji i okolnostima u kojima odrasta. 
> 
> 
> ... pa će za neku djecu itekako biti puno bolje da dobiju AD i imaju apsolutno smirenu i zadovoljnu ( da baš ne kažem-naspavanu i odmorenu) mamu nego mamu iz priče a70v koja se 4 mjeseca mučila s dojenjem, a nije se sjetila niti mogla grliti svoje dijete.


Ja ne bih tvrdila da bi, u ovom konkretnom slucaju, za njeno dijete bilo bolje da nije dobivalo majcino mlijeko vec da je umjesto toga dobivalo mazenje uz bocicu. Mozda bi, mozda ne bi. Mozda je upravo njeno mlijeko pomoglo bebi u odredenom kontekstu razvoja vise nego bi to vise mazenja postiglo. Mozda su se i dovoljno mazili a sjecanja ne odgovaraju realnosti. A mozda i ne.

Ono sto stoji je to da je u tom periodu u kontekstu kojem je bila i okolnostima u kojima se nasla odlucila da je hranjenje njenog djeteta majcinim mlijekom prioritet. Ona je imala razloga za donijeti takvu odluku i nositi se s zivotom u skladu s tom odlukom a te razloge niti ti niti ja niti itko drugi, pa cak niti ona vise ne mozemo zamisliti, jer se ne moze zamisliti, istinski zamisliti i sjetiti se tocno kako ti je u odredenom trenutku bilo sa svime sto te je u tom trenutku okruzivalo.

Ona je u trenutku kojem se nasla donijela odluku za koju je smatrala da je najbolja. Sto bi bilo da je bilo je crna rupa u svemiru - moglo je biti sve, a moglo je biti i nista. Dok god se trudimo, u danom nam trenutku, uciniti ono sto mislimo da je najbolje, nema potrebe za griznjom savjesti. 

Odluka koju je ta mama donijela nije bila laka, pa samim time ne mogu si zamisliti da je bila nepromisljena i bez vaganja i prevagivanja. A donijela ju je u najboljem interesu svojeg djeteta, onako kako su tadasnje okolnosti i konktekst (oboje neponovljivi i unikatni) nalazili.

I to hocu reci. Da moramo rascistiti sa sobom da smo, sto god da smo napravili, ako smo to napravili s promisljanjem i sa srcem, napravili u najboljem interesu i da stoga ne zasluzujemo niti bismo trebali osjecati griznju savjesti a sve samo zbog kako bi bilo da je bilo.

----------


## Pups

> ponavljam, po meni nije uopće do njih, i njihovog nivoa rasprave
> već do toga da je zbog nekih, nekad rigidnih stavova, ponekad percepcija same udruge u dijelu javnosti kao  sektaške, tvrde, zatvorene za dijalog
> i mislim da bi se trebalo malo o tome razmisliti, zašto je tako i ima li prostora da se što promjeni, a da se ostane "na liniji"


Ja bi se nadovezala na ovo.
Mislim da ljudi udrugu povezuju prvenstveno s dojenjem.
Pa se onda na forumu, barem je to moj dojam, zadržavaju mame koje su u dojenju uspjele, a one koje nisu, uglavnom ne (izuzev određenog broja starih forumašica). 
To je moj dojam, možda sam u krivu. Ali ako je točan, on govori upravo o percepciji udruge u javnosti.

----------


## ina33

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Koliko uvrijeđenih će bit kad se zahuhta po meni najvažniji projekt ikad-nemlaćenje.
> ...





> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Koliko uvrijeđenih će bit kad se zahuhta po meni najvažniji projekt ikad-nemlaćenje.
> ...


Ma, ovo gore sa sloganom je bila šala i to duhovita, barem kako ja to kužim, eto mene nasmijalo  :Love: .

Ancica, super post!

----------


## ina33

E, a ne da nisam isključivo dojila, nego sam s pokušajima doživjela pravi fjasko, a skripte o dojenju bubala kao za ispit toliko da su mi se cimerice iz rodilišta dobrohotno smijale da kako to štreberski shvaćam. O AD se informiram na drugom forumu, malo je teže, jer sam ponikla iz Roda i prirodno bi mi bilo tu pitati, ali Bože moj, razumijem razloge, što se može, hvala Bogu da postoji i jedan takav podforum na nekom forumu, a cure uvijek pomognu, kao i Rode za dojenje (doduše, nisu savjetnice, ali rado pomažu).

----------


## laky

ja i dalje zagovaram promjenu naziva iz Roditelji u akciji u naziv 
*roditelji u akciji i oni koji to žele postati* 

Ivarica   :Kiss:  znam da nemoze ali ja pokusavam   :Smile:

----------


## željka!

Nemam vrimena sve pročitati, ali ovo sam uočila;




> Sto ces reci prijateljici koja ima problem s dojenjem?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ne znam sta bi joj rekla. Iskreno, imala bi rezervu da je uputim na SOS, jer sam ja tamo dobila ne bas dobar savjet. Cak za mene i opasan.


Ovo ne mogu vjerovati  :? 
Može li se znati koji je to bio savjet?

----------


## Loryblue

> anamar prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mukica prvotno napisa
> ...


mene niti je nasmijalo niti mi je bilo duhovito.
a mogao je slogan biti "kad ste ga već othranili svojim mlijekom i dali mu najbolje, nemojte to pokvarit batinama".

mukicin slogan je vrlo nespretno sročen i stvarno može bit uvrjedljiv. jer ispada da je svaka nedojilica automatski i zlostavljačica vlastitog diteta.
vjerujem da mukici to nije bilo ni na kraj pameti, ali je eto vrlo nespretno i uvrjedljivo sročila.
jer di je garancija da niti jedna majka dojilica nije nikad tresnila svoje dite. :? 
loše generaliziranje, sve u svemu.

----------


## anamar

> anamar prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mukica prvotno napisa
> ...


i ja sam to shvatila kao šalu, zato sam i napisala da može biti krivo "iščitano" kad se izvuče iz konteksta cijele rasprave

----------


## Ancica

da je mukica mislila takvu generalizaciju onda bi bome svakakve implikacije o sebi dala   :Laughing:

----------


## Tiwi

> ne, nego za prebacivanje na podforum O Udruzi
> jer tamo mu je i mjesto


super. samo mi je glup naslov teme.

ja kad sam vidjela (još na indexu) - pomislila sam "pa kaj sad Bare ima protiv Roda?" 

I kaj to znači "majke"? to znači da sam i ja protiv Roda?

Naslov je bzvz.

Indexašice protiv Roda. 

to je pravi naslov ove teme.

----------


## laky

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anamar prvotno napisa
> ...


Lorea je srećom mirno dite pa nema po guzi   :Grin:  
Marko dobije batine za nju   :Razz:

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anamar prvotno napisa
> ...


Ma, ona je upravo ciljala na iskrivljenu percepciju Roda koja tumači da je majka nedojilja "nemajka", pa da onda barem, eto, ne bude još i veća nemajka - šalila se na sarkastičan način, neće dat takvo ime projektu - osim ako sad ja nisam nešto pobrkala.

----------


## ina33

Iskrivljenu percepciju udruge u javnosti ... zapetljala sam se skroz.. valjda me netko shvatio.

----------


## anamar

ina33 imaš pp...

----------


## ivana7997

pa nije mukica smislila slogan, pobogu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mima

Nego tko  :?

----------


## anamar

čemu zavrtanje očima. 
pa zar misliš da netko stvarno shvaća to što je Mukica napisala kao ozbiljan slogan za spomenutu akciju.
to što je napisala zovem sloganom, da ne koristim duži izraz - ono što je napisala pod unutar navodnika...

----------


## ivana7997

> pa zar misliš da netko stvarno shvaća to što je Mukica napisala kao ozbiljan slogan za spomenutu akciju.


nadam se da ne, zato se i cudim sto su se neki ovdje toga uhvatili, npr




> mukicin slogan je vrlo nespretno sročen i stvarno može bit uvrjedljiv. jer ispada da je svaka nedojilica automatski i zlostavljačica vlastitog diteta. 
> vjerujem da mukici to nije bilo ni na kraj pameti, ali je eto vrlo nespretno i uvrjedljivo sročila. 
> jer di je garancija da niti jedna majka dojilica nije nikad tresnila svoje dite.  
> loše generaliziranje, sve u svemu.

----------


## Mukica

cure, moj "slogan" je ironicna sala na cijeli topic jer sam svaki put iznova u cudu koliko mozete drviti po tome da je roda agresivna u svom djelovanju na nekim podrucjima 
a tko ga zeli izvlaciti iz konteksta i radit obdukciju nad svakom rijeci neka mu... ne mogu ga ja sprijeciti
isti nije niti ce ikada biti sluzbeni slogan neke rodine aktivnosti i to je jasno svakoj rodi 
to je bila sala
neki su je shvatili, a neki ne, bas ko i sve ostale sale

----------


## mamma san

> ne, nego za prebacivanje na podforum O Udruzi
> jer tamo mu je i mjesto


Točno.   :Smile:  

I napokon, napokon selim ovaj topic na pdf O Udruzi.   :Smile:

----------


## snjež

moj komentar je "neki ljudi stvarno nemaju pametnijeg posla" meni dosta vremena već uzima ono zlo facebook (e to je čista ovisnost) da bi još čitala tuđe maloumne gluparije po nekim indexima...otprilike je jednako kao i čitati komentare na dnevnim novinama....
glupost...radije si pročitam kaj me zanima na ovom nadasve iznadprosječnom forumu...i neke druge stranice kao npr galaksija.com, 
pa onda nahranim svog virtualnog pesa kad ga već nemogu imati u stanu...
i to je to! kome se da nek čita te gluposti....

----------


## maria71

daj link za virtualnog cucka, please   :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> daj link za virtualnog cucka, please


moj komentar je "neki ljudi stvarno nemaju pametnijeg posla"

 :Kiss:

----------


## maria71

opet sz na djelu, a ?

 :Grin:  

niš ne radim, samo šefujem i dijelim zadatke  :Grin:  

a kad mi dojadi, idem na kave

----------


## Anvi

... već vidim kako se prepucavate na temi "virtualni pas kaka po virtualnom dječjem igralištu"   :Laughing:

----------


## xenia

> cure, moj "slogan" je ironicna sala na cijeli topic jer sam svaki put iznova u cudu koliko mozete drviti po tome da je roda agresivna u svom djelovanju na nekim podrucjima 
> a tko ga zeli izvlaciti iz konteksta i radit obdukciju nad svakom rijeci neka mu... ne mogu ga ja sprijeciti
> isti nije niti ce ikada biti sluzbeni slogan neke rodine aktivnosti i to je jasno svakoj rodi 
> to je bila sala
> neki su je shvatili, a neki ne, bas ko i sve ostale sale


meni osobno jedna od boljih koju sam čula u zadnje vrijeme   :Grin:   volim te sarkastične

inače mogu u potpunosti potpisati *ančicu*, kao da je bila u mojoj glavi kad je pisala o osjećaju krivnje   :Smile:

----------


## snjež

pod "ljudi" mislila sam ta ekipa s tog foruma.....
e većih bedastoća dugo nisam vidjela...............

a link, nemam...fino se prijaviš na FB, pa pod pokey aplikacijama odabereš svog peseka i onda imaš obavezu igrati se s njim, hraniti ga i maziti ili završiš na listi neodgovornih vlasnika peseka....

----------


## maria71

mi not lajki FB, tenkju enivej

----------


## snjež

i da, skužila sam što intelignetnija skupina..to veći trn u oku prola...valjda ima narušavamo njihov unutarnji sklad tuposti, gluposti i neinformiranosti jer kako kaže Orwell "neznanje je moć"...i zato me baš živira stih jedne domaće pjesme "što manje znam to se manje živciram" baš suprotno želim znati sve...i ono što mi ne daju da saznam me najviše zanima...a tko neželi saznati  svašta za svoj i boljitak svoje djece nek slobodno ide na masovne forume kao forum.hr ili index ili slično pa nek se tamo lijepo educira ili druži sa sebi sličnima....
....a za 15-20 godina će se pitati gdje su protraćili vrijeme (if so).

----------


## mama courage

meni su super naslovi tema na indexu, ajmo i mi otvoriti topic s ovim naslovom:"kako prihvaćate činjenicu da nemate odveć bistro dijete"...   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

naši  su svi pametni   :Smile:   :Grin:

----------


## thalia

> meni su super naslovi tema na indexu, ajmo i mi otvoriti topic s ovim naslovom:"kako prihvaćate činjenicu da nemate odveć bistro dijete"...


ja moram oftopičarit, emsa, jedan   :Laughing:  za potpis. jel to nakon što si lazanje pojela ili  :Grin: 

ontopic: šta se nervirate? meni je ružan način razgovora, imala sam sličnu temu na MiB-u, ali ostalo, na jedno uho nutra, na drugo van.

----------


## maria71

emso potpis ti je crnjak   :Laughing:

----------


## cinderella

> ... već vidim kako se prepucavate na temi "virtualni pas kaka po virtualnom dječjem igralištu"


  :Laughing:   :Grin:   :Laughing:  

a kakav je to virtualni pas? di ga mozemo vidjet?   :Laughing:

----------


## zhabica

sad cu uletit sa necim stotim ali zbog onog nekog spominjanja na pocetku topica, lijecnika, dojenja i rode, imam potrebu napisat da sam danas jednoj jako dragoj osobi, koja je nedavno diplomirala medicinu, poklonila _Knjigu o dojenju_  od H.L. i kad ju je vidila sva se rastopila i odusevljeno rekla: "ajme i roda je tu, na njihovom webu san nasla tako puno super clanaka i informacija o dojenju i rodilistima prijatelj djece kad sam spremala seminar iz obiteljske medicine, rekli su nam (valjda profesori op. a.) da tamo pogledamo" i jos smo raspredale o rodinim aktivnostima i edukaciji. jako joj se svidjela knjiga i vec je cula za nju. 

ta ista osoba me odma po porodu uputila da obavezno iskljucivo dojim 6. mjeseci i govorila mi sve najbolje o dojenju, da ih je prof. iz pedijatrije s tim upilala.   :Heart:  

eto. toliko o (mladim) lijecnicima koji "ne uce nista o dojenju, i nista ne znaju i ne zele znat".  

ili ja stalno nailazim na neke pozitivne iznimke.

----------


## snjež

OT
hrabra majko...potpis ti je zakon...eto to ja zovem dobrim smislom za humor...
moj tajko je rekao ...dobro da mene nisu odveli danas na policiju..ljudi pljunuti mi je otac,,ista brada, očale i kosa...samo moj ne ferma bioenergiju ni pol posto...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> moj tajko je rekao ...dobro da mene nisu odveli danas na policiju..ljudi pljunuti mi je otac,,ista brada, očale i kosa...samo moj ne ferma bioenergiju ni pol posto...


  :Laughing:

----------


## zhabica

> emso potpis ti je crnjak


x

:shock:  :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

štoviše višedimenzionalan je....  :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

> OT
> hrabra majko...potpis ti je zakon...eto to ja zovem dobrim smislom za humor...


Dugo me neko ne nasmija kao Mukica i M.C. na ovome topicu  :Laughing: .

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni su super naslovi tema na indexu, ajmo i mi otvoriti topic s ovim naslovom:"kako prihvaćate činjenicu da nemate odveć bistro dijete"...  
> 
> 
> ja moram oftopičarit, emsa, jedan   za potpis. jel to nakon što si lazanje pojela ili


ajme što me presjeklo, sunce mu kalajsano! već sam pomislila: otkud ona zna za moje lazanje ?! :shock:  :Rolling Eyes:  našla sam topic, divno, a nedavno sam se ovdje hvalila kako nastojim moje koordinate uvijek dobro sakriti.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Aparatic:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> opet sz na djelu, a ?


neprijatelj nikad ne spava 8)

----------


## maria71

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> opet sz na djelu, a ?
> 
>  
> 
> 
> neprijatelj nikad ne spava 8)


  :Grin:   :Laughing:  

zato imamo velike podočnjake

----------


## pomikaki

> ...a tko neželi saznati  svašta za svoj i boljitak svoje djece nek slobodno ide na masovne forume kao forum.hr ili index ili slično pa nek se tamo lijepo educira ili druži sa sebi sličnima....
> ....a za 15-20 godina će se pitati gdje su protraćili vrijeme (if so).


o takovrsnim forumima da sam dodam, da sam jednom na monitor.hr naišla na temu bikini wax, gdje se nadugo raspravljalo o depilaciji bikini područja, i nemali broj forumašica izjavio je da je njima najmilje čupkati pincetom jednu po jednu dlaku! Došlo mi je da se registriram samo da pitam kad li nađu vremena za takve akcije, zar zbilja nemaju baš nikakvih obaveza (a ni interesa   :Rolling Eyes:  ) u životu???

----------


## thalia

ja bih se vratila na ovo ne! po guzi, ako može. i ako smo još na raspravi o Udruzi.

jučer nisam mogla spavati i baš razmišljala o tome. ja, naime, imam neku formalnu naobrazbu o tome kako kažnjavanje (i fizičko i psihičko) utječu na osobu. imam i neka iskustva o tome.
i kad me sin izbaci iz takta, stvarno se jako, jako moram suzdržavat od bilo kakve loše i neželjene reakcije.
i zato podržavam ovaj ne! po guzi, ali ne znam na koji način ste to zamislile? jer će majice s natpisom opet dovesti do ovoga do čega je dovelo dojenje. jel postoji neki način da se organiziraju predavanja za roditelje? i za one koji će to postati? jer je stvarno teško biti roditelj, nešto za što nikada nismo polagali ispite, niti čuli provjerene teorije.
ozbiljno, barem je meni jako teško, a sigurna sam i mnogima drugima. ima ljudi kojima će ostati "po guzi" omiljen način odgoja, ali ima i onih koji bi vjerojatno probali nešto drugo.
eto, pitam, postoji li mogućnost takvih predavanja u kojima bi se podučavalo o djeci i odgoju i načinima rješavanja frustracija i da ljudi znaju da nisu sami u tom problemu i da će po guzi samo pogoršat stvari.

----------


## maria71

pomikaki i ovdje ti je bilo tema o goloj mici, friška si forumašica pa ti opraštamo   :Grin:  

to je bila toptema 2005 ili 2006

kako se tko čupka za ginekologa

----------


## maria71

http://www.roda.hr/forum/search.php?...depilacija#963


dokaz

----------


## pomikaki

o bože   :Laughing:

----------


## Mukica

drzite se teme ili znate sto slijedi

----------


## ivarica

> eto, pitam, postoji li mogućnost takvih predavanja u kojima bi se podučavalo o djeci i odgoju i načinima rješavanja frustracija i da ljudi znaju da nisu sami u tom problemu i da će po guzi samo pogoršat stvari.


da, uputit cu fowericu na ovaj post da ti napise recenicu dvije o planiranim aktivnostima

----------


## pomikaki

> thalia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> eto, pitam, postoji li mogućnost takvih predavanja u kojima bi se podučavalo o djeci i odgoju i načinima rješavanja frustracija i da ljudi znaju da nisu sami u tom problemu i da će po guzi samo pogoršat stvari.
> 
> 
> da, uputit cu fowericu na ovaj post da ti napise recenicu dvije o planiranim aktivnostima


i mene zanima, baš smo u fazi da bih rado čula nešto o tome. nadam se da će biti i van Zagreba.

----------


## štrigica

vidiš stvarno... za auto vozit ti trebaju ispiti iz teorije, prakse i prve pomoći a za imat djecu niko ništa ne pita...  :?

----------


## krumpiric

evo ti mojeg mišljenja o udaranju, napominjem: ja sam užasno neurotična i afektivna osoba  :Laughing:  Ko me zna, zna koliko.
(evo, kolega pored mene bi ti to sad tako rado potvrdio) .
ALI: Za mene se djecu ne udara, ne udaram nikoga(osim što se pokefam s burazom koda smo djeca  :Kiss:  ), i jednostavno mi ama baš nikad nije kao rješenje palo na pamet potezanje ruke il nedobog nekog sredstva i udaranje djeteta. Udarana sam kao dijete i nebi rekla da je to neudaranje usađeno u mene. Sebi sam jednostavno tijekom trudnoće i Marinove raaaaane faze (novorođenče koje urla, bebica puzalica...) pokušala vizualizirat situaciju u kojoj ja udaram to dijete koje sam nosila i rodila i sve što u životu radim, radim zbog njega. I to mi je postalo toliko strašno i strano i apsolutno nezamislivo. Što ne znači da sam dobra, kul i smirena mama, naprotiv. Zato mi je jako teško duboko razmislit o programu kojim bi se smanjilo udaranje djece. Jer ne mogu zamislit situaciju koja bi me nagnala da ozlijedim svoje dijete s namjerom da ga boli.
Činjenica je da ova skupina ljudi o kojoj ti pričaš- živčani udarači, oni koji udaraju jer se nalaze u nekontroliranoj situaciji i to im je iz nje izlaz, popiiiii...de i opale....oni uvijek neminovno osjećaju grižnju savijesti i oni-uvijek i bez iznimke, znaju da su napravili nešto naopako. Problem je što s odgojem to nikakve veze nema (iz vl iskustva, dobiješ batine za prosutu sol, ne dobiješ batine za bijeg vani...npr.) i što ima veze samo sa njihovim raspoloženjem. Udaranjem djeteta izliječe dnevne frustracije, u nadi da su njemu usput obavili neku odgojnu mjeru, poslije se osjećaju ko g...o, upadnu u krug mlaćenja i grižnje savjesti.....svi skupa mogu radit samo na preusmjeravanju negativne energije na nekog snažnijeg od djeteta.Ili na meditaciju. Kako nekom utuvit u glavu ČINJENICU da ozlijeđuju dijete za kojeg žive?I da to ZAISTA mora ostavit posljedice?

Druga su skupina ljudi koji smatraju udaranje odgojnom metodom, tu se valjda može više učinit. Educirat ljude u smjeru da se udaranjem ništa odgojno nije i ne može učinit, o tome govori malo brošura ne po guzi, a na tome se zaista mora poradit. Moj je otac dugo živio u uvjerenju da nema šanse da dijete ne dira utičnicu ako ga ne opališ po rukici, nema šanse da ne ide opet tamo di en smije ako ga ne drmneš po guzi..nema šanse....
ja sam ga uvjerila da time moje dijete (koje naravno nikad nije udario, al se čudom čudio zašto to ne radimo ja i mm) omalovažava, jer se ni pse ne dozvoljava dresirati više na taj način. Uvjerila sam ga i realnim primjerom djeteta koje je poslušno, pametno i ne dira što ne treba i ne divlja, makar nikad nije udareno, omalovažavano, makar se na njega ne urla i ne vrijeđa ga se. Činjenica je da-ako nećeš dreserskom metodom-moraš se malo pomučit da ne ispadne totalna permisija. A mislim da se permisije i "današnjeg iskvarenog doba  :Rolling Eyes:  " roditelji najviše boje. Zato udaraju.

----------


## ivarica

> vidiš stvarno... za auto vozit ti trebaju ispiti iz teorije, prakse i prve pomoći a za imat djecu niko ništa ne pita...  :?


samo da se netko ne sjeti i za roditeljstvo trazit dozvole, poludim uvijek na takve usporedbe
pa automobil je izum, i to vrlo skor, nismo mi ljudi rodjeni vozaci. 
roditeljstvo se uci od prvog dana, od rodjenja, i ne vozimo svi roditeljstrvo istom trakom, svaki nas put je razlicit.

----------


## krumpiric

i mene zanima ko bi te dozvole i na kojim kriterijima izdavao :/

----------


## štrigica

> štrigica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vidiš stvarno... za auto vozit ti trebaju ispiti iz teorije, prakse i prve pomoći a za imat djecu niko ništa ne pita...  :?
> 
> 
> samo da se netko ne sjeti i za roditeljstvo trazit dozvole, poludim uvijek na takve usporedbe
> pa automobil je izum, i to vrlo skor, nismo mi ljudi rodjeni vozaci. 
> roditeljstvo se uci od prvog dana, od rodjenja, i ne vozimo svi roditeljstrvo istom trakom, svaki nas put je razlicit.


krivo si me shvatila... ja držim da meni ipak treba nekakva priprema i pomoć za roditeljstvo... naročito prvi put... na kraju krajeva zar nije i rodina knjižica literatura uz pomoć koje rješavaš stvari... iskustvo nekog tko je to već prošao... isto kao i literatura za bilo koji ispit u školi, vozačkom itd...

----------


## štrigica

ali isto tako mislim da sam o roditeljstvu najviše naučila od svoje djece....

----------


## pomikaki

> Druga su skupina ljudi koji smatraju udaranje odgojnom metodom, tu se valjda može više učinit. Educirat ljude u smjeru da se udaranjem ništa odgojno nije i ne može učinit, o tome govori malo brošura ne po guzi, a na tome se zaista mora poradit. Moj je otac dugo živio u uvjerenju da nema šanse da dijete ne dira utičnicu ako ga ne opališ po rukici, nema šanse da ne ide opet tamo di en smije ako ga ne drmneš po guzi..nema šanse....


meni se naprotiv čini da se više može učiniti kod ove druge skupine ljudi. Ja sam naprotiv jako flegmatična i skulirana, ali u mene je bilo usađeno kao normalno da je udarac po guzi obavezna odgojna metoda (tako su radili moji - i nije mi koristilo   :Razz:  , tako rade i svi ljudi koje vidim oko sebe   :Sad:  )

Kažem bilo je usađeno, jer kad sam zatrudnjela i počela se više informirati o tome što me čeka, čim sam pročitala da postoji drugi način mi je to sjelo kao puno prihvatljivije. Sad kad vidim roditelje kako lupaju djecu gledam to sasvim drugačije, vidim čovjeka koji je bijesan i ništa ne rješava, i malo dijete koje gleda prvo u šoku, a zatim povrijeđeno plače, i vidim da to nije u redu. Mislim da će baš ovima, koji udaraju jer misle da moraju, biti lakše prihvatiti druge metode ako im budu objašnjene, a oni koji udare jer su nervozni morati će se više obuzdavati (premda je evo kod tebe drugačije) jer je teže promjeniti vlastiti karakter.

A baš me zanima (OT   :Grin:  ) i ovo o odgoju pasa bez batina, ja imam sve neku fašističku literaturu o dresuri pasa...

----------


## ivarica

tebe sam citirala zato jer si dijelom spomenula to sto vrlo cesto cujem: zasto za roditeljstvo nitko ne trazi dozvolu.
nisam mislila da bi ti za roditeljstvo trazila dozvolu niti sam na tebe poludila kad sam napisala da poludim   :Grin:  

ono sto roda radi kroz svoje materijale, tekstove i radionice nije poducavaje nego osnazivanje i razmjena znanja, iskustava i vjestina

----------


## štrigica

[quote="ivarica"]ono sto roda radi kroz svoje materijale, tekstove i radionice nije poducavaje nego osnazivanje i razmjena znanja, iskustava i vjestina[/quote
razmjena znanja, iskustava i vještina... učenje je stjecanje znanja i vještina... ajmo tjerat mak na konac....   :Laughing:  
glavno da u biti znamo što je pjesnik htio reći   :Love:

----------


## krumpiric

offt. kolegica s posla volontira-socijalizira pse vodiče i tvrdi ovo navedeno. Pitam pa napišem :Smile:

----------


## štrigica

ali znaš (žalosno ali istinito) ja bih nekim ljudima zabranila da imaju djecu... to su takvi smradovi prema vlastitom potomstvu da je to za plakat... pa to su djeca a ne stvari.. tuče ih se, baca, zanemaruje, zlostavlja i maltretira... užas... 
možda upravo takvi pišu ono na indexu...

----------


## Mony

Da, strigice, isto to govori i MM, i to je istina u mnogim slucajevima, no ivaricina mi je misao najispravnija u tom pogledu:




> roditeljstvo se uci od prvog dana, od rodjenja, i ne vozimo svi roditeljstrvo istom trakom, svaki nas put je razlicit


Nazalost, posebno nazalost neke djece, al svijet je takav i da se za sve trebaju dobiti dozvole, bili bismo roboti, a ne ljudi.

----------


## flower

> jel postoji neki način da se organiziraju predavanja za roditelje? i za one koji će to postati? jer je stvarno teško biti roditelj, nešto za što nikada nismo polagali ispite, niti čuli provjerene teorije.


 osim majce i letaka, u planu su i radionice sirom lijepe nase.
na nivou vijeca europe pokrenuta je cijela kampanja, a i unicef krece u organiziranje skola za roditelje. zakotrljalo se...mislim da cemo i mi u Rodi dat dobar zamah tom novom roditeljstvu (kako to neki str. vole zvati).
slazem se da smo mozda svi puno blize - ne po guzi na deklarativnom nivou nego prakticnom sto i kako u datim situacijama s nasim najsladjim izvlacivacima zivaca.

----------


## ronin

kao što prolazimo zaručnički tečaj,u tom smislu i tečaj roditeljstva ne bi bio naodmet

npr uz predavanje stručnjaka i svjedočanstva roditelja sa iskustvom  :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

> kao što prolazimo zaručnički tečaj,u tom smislu i tečaj roditeljstva ne bi bio naodmet
> 
> npr uz predavanje stručnjaka i svjedočanstva roditelja sa iskustvom


A kriteriji pri odabiru su..?

----------


## Deaedi

> kao što prolazimo zaručnički tečaj,u tom smislu i tečaj roditeljstva ne bi bio naodmet
> 
> npr uz predavanje stručnjaka i svjedočanstva roditelja sa iskustvom


Mislim da bi to bio prekontroverzan projekt.

I zaruke su npr. jedna crkvena kategorija, nisu svi vjernici.

----------


## ronin

nisam mislila u vezi s crkvom

kriteriji:dobrovoljci,uz dobru propagandu mislim da bi odaziv bio dobar

bolje išta nego ništa u svakom slučaju  :Smile:

----------


## krumpiric

> nisam mislila u vezi s crkvom
> 
> kriteriji:dobrovoljci,uz dobru propagandu mislim da bi odaziv bio dobar
> 
> bolje išta nego ništa u svakom slučaju


ko bi izabrao te mega-roditelje, roditelje-instruktore?kako bi oni odgajali, kojom metodom, koji bi bili kriteriji za njihov odabir, da im djeca prolaze s 5.0 il da jedu kuhano svaki dan?

----------


## ivarica

pa postoji hrpa malih skola za roditelje, i sama sam jednu "pohadjala" 
problem je kad itko to postavi kao uvjet

----------


## flower

> ko bi izabrao te mega-roditelje, roditelje-instruktore?kako bi oni odgajali, kojom metodom, koji bi bili kriteriji za njihov odabir, da im djeca prolaze s 5.0 il da jedu kuhano svaki dan?


zasto bi trebali biti mega roditelji?

----------


## Kanga

> ko bi izabrao te mega-roditelje, roditelje-instruktore?kako bi oni odgajali, kojom metodom, koji bi bili kriteriji za njihov odabir, da im djeca prolaze s 5.0 il da jedu kuhano svaki dan?
> 			
> 		
> 
> zasto bi trebali biti mega roditelji?


zato jer te netko ne moze nauciti necemu sto sam ne zna, eto zato. problem je jedino koje ce kriterije tko odabrati i zato je to tesko provesti u praksu u univerzalnom smislu. meni npr. uopce nije bitno sto djeca tih roditelja rade ili kako se ponasaju (tocnije kakva su sad ili za sto godina). ucim prvenstveno od roditelja i od situacija u kojima prepoznajem zdrav  odnos (sto je to, tema je za novi topic...) prema djetetu i prema sebi samom. nedavno mi se teta u vrticu pohvalila kako se u odgoju svoje kceri, koja je danas primjerena studentica, koristila i metodom "po guzi". nije mi uopce bitno je li ili nije ona to radila, niti kakve je efekte to polucilo, ali duboko sam se zabrinula nad stavom da je takav pristup pozitivan, i iako sm prilicno sigurna da tu "metodu" ne bi primjenjivala na vrtickoj djeci, taj je razgovor (izmedu ostalog) pridonio odluci da pokusam naci tetu cuvalicu za iducu godinu. dakle, meni jest izuzetno bitno kakva je ta osoba kao roditelj (iako mi nije bitno kakva su joj djeca) i kad mogu birat cu ljude ciji mi se stavovi svidaju.

flo, zao mi je ako reagiram malo burno na ovaj tvoj stav, ali sjetila sam se da si na jednom drugom topicu vukla paralelu izmedu kvalitete savjeta koji ti o braku moze dati dvostruko rastavljena zena i kvalitete savjeta koji ti o roditeljstvu moze dati strucnjak koji zakazuje kao roditelj  :/ . brak je odnos za ciju kvalitetu su suodgovorne dvije odrasle osobe i nikako se ne moze usporedivati s odnosom odrasle osobe i djeteta gdje je odgovornost  na strani samo odrsale osobe.

----------


## mama courage

predlažem kao predavača malcomovu majku lois   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

> predlažem kao predavača malcomovu majku lois


  :Laughing:

----------


## seni

> jel postoji neki način da se organiziraju predavanja za roditelje? i za one koji će to postati? jer je stvarno teško biti roditelj, nešto za što nikada nismo polagali ispite, niti čuli provjerene teorije.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  osim majce i letaka, u planu su i radionice sirom lijepe nase.
> na nivou vijeca europe pokrenuta je cijela kampanja, a i unicef krece u organiziranje skola za roditelje. zakotrljalo se...mislim da cemo i mi u Rodi dat dobar zamah tom novom roditeljstvu (kako to neki str. vole zvati).
> slazem se da smo mozda svi puno blize - ne po guzi na deklarativnom nivou nego prakticnom sto i kako u datim situacijama s nasim najsladjim izvlacivacima zivaca.


u toj kampanji od unicefa ima juula unutra?

----------


## ivarica

daa

----------


## anchie76

Rado bih da sam bila tu kad je ova rasprava bila u jeku...  Stvarno zanimljivih postova se tu naslo   :Smile:

----------


## hele

ah cure šta se zamarate oko onih  :Evil or Very Mad:   ?? njihova sramota kako komuniciraju i razmišljaju... one moraju svatiti da svaka majka ima pravo izbora sto zeli a sto ne.. kao i one..sto je njima sve glupo pa sta se onda zamaraju s ženama koje žele biti uz svoje djete ili što lijepe naljepnice na auto.... neka rade ono sto misle i žele a ne napadaju one koje nemaju isto mišljenje kao one same.. sigurno ni prijateljica nemaju jer nema svaki čovjek isto mišljenje niti možemo drugima nametnuti svoje mišljenje da misle kao mi.. ja poštujem tuđa mišljenja i savjete a moja stvar hoču li ja to tak napraviti ili ne...

----------


## ivorka

> flower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				jel postoji neki način da se organiziraju predavanja za roditelje? i za one koji će to postati? jer je stvarno teško biti roditelj, nešto za što nikada nismo polagali ispite, niti čuli provjerene teorije.
> ...


Kad se planiraju radionice u Zg? Bilo bi zgodno čuti nešto (pogotovo o odgoju dva dečka   :Grin:  )

----------


## flower

od jeseni krece.

razmisljam o tome sto kanga kaze za to da ti ne moze netko nesto dati sto taj nema, ne znam koliko je tu pitanje davanja, vise informiranja, pruzanja drugacijeg pogleda, drugacijih metoda i sl. naravno da cijelu tu pricu moras nositi u sebi i mati je negdje kao svoju misao, a ne zato sto ti posao to nalaze pa jedno na poslu, a drugo kuci. tu se slazem.

no, mega-turbo...bojim se tko bi to mogao biti. meni je JJ krasan, divno mi ga je slusati/citati, ali eto ima "feler"   :Grin:  razveden je, sin mu je kuhar, ima samo jedno dijete, poveci trbuh (a savjetuje o hrani - wtf)...mislim da kao sto ni prema djeci ne zelimo da ih se gleda kao praznu plocu koju treba napisati tako treba i rod. uvazavati i ne ocekivati od strucnjaka da daju rjesenja vec da budu otvoreni za dijalog, drugaciji pogled, odnos...itd...

----------


## Anvi

> ima "feler"  razveden je, sin mu je kuhar, ima samo jedno dijete, poveci trbuh


Kuhar?  8) 
Oveći trbuščić?   :Zaljubljen:  
Gdje je tu feler?  :? 

Ih, koliko predrasuda...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivorka

> flower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ima "feler"  razveden je, sin mu je kuhar, ima samo jedno dijete, poveci trbuh
> 
> 
> Kuhar?  8) 
> Oveći trbuščić?   
> Gdje je tu feler?  :? 
> ...


Predrasude ili ne - zgodno je znati malo više o osobi koja se bavi pisanjem o djeci jer su ona jako složena i teška tema. Mislim da od svih ovdje gore navedenih stvari najbitnije je što JJ ima samo jedno dijete. Odgajati 1 dijete i više - ogromna je razlika. Tu bi meni pomogla iskustva, razmišljanja, primjeri, teorija - sve što bi mogla čuti bilo bi vrlo korisno. Čitala sam i ja JJ i jako mi se sviđa, ali željela bih još materijala....  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

mene silno zanima, u kampanji "ne po guzi", ima li spomena o psihickom maltretiranju? vrijedanju, omalovazavanju? to mi se cini jednako bitno, (nemojte me sad lincovati  :Grin:  ) ako ne i bitnije od ne po guzi. evo recimo, da je moj stari mene povremeno klepio po dupetu, a da me nije vrijedao "jer sam glupo zensko" i omalovazavao moje zelje itd, mislim da bi danas bila manje s*ebana. ali dobro, ja sam dobila puni paket, i soru i vrijedanje, pa ko zna sta bi bilo da je jedno od toga izostalo..

----------


## mikka

> Predrasude ili ne - zgodno je znati malo više o osobi koja se bavi pisanjem o djeci jer su ona jako složena i teška tema. Mislim da od svih ovdje gore navedenih stvari najbitnije je što JJ ima samo jedno dijete. Odgajati 1 dijete i više - ogromna je razlika. Tu bi meni pomogla iskustva, razmišljanja, primjeri, teorija - sve što bi mogla čuti bilo bi vrlo korisno. Čitala sam i ja JJ i jako mi se sviđa, ali željela bih još materijala....


e, potpisujem. i meni bi dobro dosla neka razmisljanja, natuknice o tome kako s dvoje. ili jednom kasnije troje, ili cetvoro..   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

on je 25 godina radio sa tuđom djecom, tzv. "problematičnom"
ima više iskustva nego ćuu ja ikad imati

osim toga, sigurni ste da on nije htio još djece?= možda je to bila odluka njegove žene, nakon npr. izrazito traumatičnog poroda?

broj djece ne definira kvalitetu roditelja
osim toga on bazira svoje teorije na nepobitnoj činjenici: djeca su ljudi
kao što se nekad borilo i za prava žena

----------


## MGrubi

> flower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ima "feler"  razveden je, sin mu je kuhar, ima samo jedno dijete, poveci trbuh
> 
> 
> Kuhar?  8) 
> Oveći trbuščić?   
> roll:


znači da je dobar kuhar   :Grin:

----------


## ivana7997

> broj djece ne definira kvalitetu roditelja


pa naravno da ne. ali je zanimljivo kako ponekad ponudi rjesenje nekog problema ne uzimajuci u obzir da je neprovedivo ako imas vise od jednog djeteta.

----------


## marta

> ivorka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Predrasude ili ne - zgodno je znati malo više o osobi koja se bavi pisanjem o djeci jer su ona jako složena i teška tema. Mislim da od svih ovdje gore navedenih stvari najbitnije je što JJ ima samo jedno dijete. Odgajati 1 dijete i više - ogromna je razlika. Tu bi meni pomogla iskustva, razmišljanja, primjeri, teorija - sve što bi mogla čuti bilo bi vrlo korisno. Čitala sam i ja JJ i jako mi se sviđa, ali željela bih još materijala.... 
> 
> 
> e, potpisujem. i meni bi dobro dosla neka razmisljanja, natuknice o tome kako s dvoje. ili jednom kasnije troje, ili cetvoro..


reci ce ti ovdje da se jednako primjenjuje juula i s jednim i s troje. ja se s tim ne slazem, al kako smo negdje vec jednom pokrili tu pricu, ne da mi se ponovo.

----------


## MGrubi

> broj djece ne definira kvalitetu roditelja
> 			
> 		
> 
> pa naravno da ne. ali je zanimljivo kako ponekad ponudi rjesenje nekog problema ne uzimajuci u obzir da je neprovedivo ako imas vise od jednog djeteta.


ali on ne nudi riješenja, samo smjernice
shvatiš poantu priče i nastojiš se držati
što vridi za jednog vrijedi i za sve, u pitanju su međuljudski odnosi, poštivanje

----------


## ivana7997

nacelno da, ne nudi rjesenja. no imam srecu da sam osobno s njim razgovarala i raspravljala i da je nudio bas rjesenja.  8)

----------


## MGrubi

muke tako, ja imam samo knjige   

 :Smile:

----------


## anamar

> mene silno zanima, u kampanji "ne po guzi", ima li spomena o psihickom maltretiranju? vrijedanju, omalovazavanju? to mi se cini jednako bitno, (nemojte me sad lincovati  ) ako ne i bitnije od ne po guzi.


potpisujem.

i da; zašto je JJ-u "feler" to što mu je sin kuhar (ovo uopće ne razumijem), ili to što je razveden ili što ima jedno dijete, pa on je znanstvenik, ne mora biti "uzor roditelj" zato što mu je odgoj djece - struka!? 

po meni bi bilo super kad bi na radionicama svi mogli govoriti o svojim iskustvima, ne samo neka "izabrana" obitelj; da to bude kao neka grupna terapija.

----------


## marta

Valjda zato sto u ovoj blesavoj drzavi u kojoj prodavace cesto traze diplomu ekonomskog faksa biti kuhar bas i nije neko postignuce...

----------


## anamar

a kuhari zarađuju oko 5 puta više nego prodavači

----------


## MGrubi

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mene silno zanima, u kampanji "ne po guzi", ima li spomena o psihickom maltretiranju? vrijedanju, omalovazavanju? to mi se cini jednako bitno, (nemojte me sad lincovati  ) ako ne i bitnije od ne po guzi.
> 
> 
> potpisujem.
> .


JJ jednako je protivan oboma, i fizičkom i emocionalnom kažnjavanju, tj. kažnjavanje kompletno je loše, jer fokus lekcije prebacuje sa posljedice (na kojoj se dijete uči) na samu kaznu i kako ju izbjeći

http://www.mama-mami.com/content/view/449/177/





> Kad osjecamo DA recimo djetetu DA i kad osjecamo i zelimo reci NE - recimo NE. 
> Sasvim je prirodno da se dijete bori za ono sta pozeli (a pozeli nesto novo svakih 5 minuta ) time se vjezba za buduci zivot kad ce itekako biti borbe. 
> 
> Sasvim je prirodno da dijete place ako mu se nesto uskrati, jer plac je najcecsi i najbolji nacin za utjehu i praznjenje. Nakon placa dolazi mir i sve je u redu. 
> Dijete lako zaboravi sladoled kojeg nije dobilo, ono sto nemoze zaboraviti tako lako je nepaznja roditelj, neprihvacanje roditelja, dvosmislene poruke roditelja (npr. "moze ali ne sad" - zar nije jednostavnije i istinitije reci "ne").

----------


## maria71

> Valjda zato sto u ovoj blesavoj drzavi u kojoj prodavace cesto traze diplomu ekonomskog faksa biti kuhar bas i nije neko postignuce...


pa kuhanje je umjetnost  :?

----------


## MGrubi

http://www.blog.hr/print/id/1623283245/jesper-juul.html




> U Hrvatskoj postoje sve vrste nasilja prema djeci koje susrećem i drugdje, dakle i verbalno i fizičko i emocionalno nasilje, ali postoji i jedno specifično nasilje koje je jače izraženo, a mogli bismo ga generalno nazvati "kritizerstvo". Kritizerstvo kao oblik nasilja pogađa djecu u ovoj zemlji tek nakon navršenog petnaestog mjeseca starosti, jer su kod vas djeca do te dobi praktički obožavana na svim razinama društva: njih se tretira kraljevski i neprestano ih se komplimentira, fotografira, čak i oslovljava kao prinčeve i princeze. No nakon adoracije, od druge godine nadalje, počinje proces kada se djecu oštro, surovo, nemilice kritizira za stvari koje ne rade "onako kako bi trebala" i ne biraju se sredstava da ih se navede na "ispravno" ponašanje. Kritiziranje nije odgojna strategija jer degradira djecu, a ne nudi im nikakav protumodel ponašanja. Što je opet povezano s kulturom odraslih, s time da se ovdje većina ljudi neprestano žali i prigovara, neprestano se općenito kritizira sustav, ali malo je tko u stanju nešto zbilja promijeniti, to jest preuzeti odgovornost za svijet u kojem živi. To se vidi već i po tome koliko malo ljudi u Hrvatskoj poduzimaju protiv nepravde koju prepoznaju i o kojoj zapravo stalno raspravljaju, ali na kritizerski način.

----------


## MGrubi

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Valjda zato sto u ovoj blesavoj drzavi u kojoj prodavace cesto traze diplomu ekonomskog faksa biti kuhar bas i nije neko postignuce...
> 
> 
> pa kuhanje je umjetnost  :?


i dobro plaćen posao, pogotovo mjesto glavnog kuhara

----------


## marta

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Valjda zato sto u ovoj blesavoj drzavi u kojoj prodavace cesto traze diplomu ekonomskog faksa biti kuhar bas i nije neko postignuce...
> 
> 
> pa kuhanje je umjetnost  :?


Da bi rec rekla na vas komentar gospo sa sesirom.

----------


## Ancica

Hm. Ja bas cesto koristim "Moze (ili mozda) al ne sad." jer je to iskrenije jer bas ne moze u tom trenutku al moci ce kasnije. A nekad bas zato sto zelim da ceka (vjezbamo prolonged gratification), da ne dobije svaki put to sto zeli istog casa kad to pozeli.

----------


## mikka

grubi kuzim ja za juula, po meni bi svatko trebao znati da nije dobro djecu tuci/vrijedati/omalovazavati...

zanima me je li kampanja orijentirana i na psihicko, a ne samo na fizicko maltretiranje. jer bit ce ljudi koji ce npr. reci ok, necu tuci dijete jer to nije po zakonu, ali ce zato sve nadoknaditi uvredama, psovkama itd.

----------


## Moover

> i dobro plaćen posao, pogotovo mjesto glavnog kuhara


Napokon skužih odakle ti nick!!! marko grubišić...   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

> grubi kuzim ja za juula, po meni bi svatko trebao znati da nije dobro djecu tuci/vrijedati/omalovazavati...
> 
> zanima me je li kampanja orijentirana i na psihicko, a ne samo na fizicko maltretiranje. jer bit ce ljudi koji ce npr. reci ok, necu tuci dijete jer to nije po zakonu, ali ce zato sve nadoknaditi uvredama, psovkama itd.


mkka, vidi ovo
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=174&Show=1790

Nasilje u obitelji je:

    * svaka primjena fizičke sile ili psihičke prisile na integritet osobe,
    * svako drugo postupanje jednog člana obitelji koje može prouzročiti ili izazvati opasnost da će prouzročiti fizičku i psihičku bol,
    * prouzročenje osjećaja straha ili osobne ugroženosti ili povrede dostojanstva,
    * fizički napad bez obzira je li nastupila tjelesna ozljeda ili ne,
    * verbalni napadi, vrijeđanje, psovanje, nazivanje pogrdnim nazivima i drugi načini grubog uznemiravanja,
    * spolno uznemiravanje,
    * uhođenje i svi drugi načini uznemiravanja,
    * protupravna izolacija ili ograničavanje slobode kretanja ili komuniciranja s trećim osobama,
    * oštećenje ili uništenje imovine ili pokušaj da se to učini.

----------


## flower

kad sam govorila o felerima vise sam mislila cinicno
 :Grin:  
kampanja ne!po guzi vise je orjentirana na uklanjanje fiz. kaznjavanja, ali kako je njen nedjeljiv dio i sirenje repertuara odgovora na razne situacije i rod. koji vrse psih. zlost. doci ce na svoje.

----------


## Matilda

Još jedna predrasuda koju često čujem   :Rolling Eyes:  : osobe koje rade s djecom i sve vezano uz djecu (učitelji, odgojitelji, pedagozi ...) su najlošiji roditelji. Dobri su stručnjaci, s drugom djecom im ide, al s vlastitom nikako.

----------


## zhabica

> Još jedna predrasuda koju često čujem   : osobe koje rade s djecom i sve vezano uz djecu (učitelji, odgojitelji, pedagozi ...) su najlošiji roditelji. Dobri su stručnjaci, s drugom djecom im ide, al s vlastitom nikako.


X

----------


## pomikaki

> mene silno zanima, u kampanji "ne po guzi", ima li spomena o psihickom maltretiranju? vrijedanju, omalovazavanju? to mi se cini jednako bitno, (nemojte me sad lincovati  ) ako ne i bitnije od ne po guzi. evo recimo, da je moj stari mene povremeno klepio po dupetu, a da me nije vrijedao "jer sam glupo zensko" i omalovazavao moje zelje itd, mislim da bi danas bila manje s*ebana. ali dobro, ja sam dobila puni paket, i soru i vrijedanje, pa ko zna sta bi bilo da je jedno od toga izostalo..


to i ja mislim, da sam dobila samo tih par pljusaka i čvrga koje sam pokupila u djetinjstvu, ne bih ni izdaleka imala sve te frustracije za koje krivim prvenstveno kritike koje sam dobivala svakodnevno i još ih dobivam od svojih staraca - premda sad kad krenu odmah pokrenem raspravu sa stručnim terminima iz Juula... tako da su se malo stišali

----------


## pomikaki

> Nasilje u obitelji je:
> 
>     * svaka primjena fizičke sile ili psihičke prisile na integritet osobe,
>     * svako drugo postupanje jednog člana obitelji koje može prouzročiti ili izazvati opasnost da će prouzročiti fizičku i psihičku bol,
>     * prouzročenje osjećaja straha ili osobne ugroženosti ili povrede dostojanstva,
>     * fizički napad bez obzira je li nastupila tjelesna ozljeda ili ne,
>     * verbalni napadi, vrijeđanje, psovanje, nazivanje pogrdnim nazivima i drugi načini grubog uznemiravanja,
>     * spolno uznemiravanje,
>     * uhođenje i svi drugi načini uznemiravanja,
> ...


eh, tako nekako... sad je tu problem što je lakše definirati fizičko nasilje, a psihičko je često ono što radimo nesvjesno, i moramo dobro analizirati sebe i svoje postupke da bi tu napravili neke pomake. 
Također je to puno teže približiti širem slušateljstvu.

----------


## leonisa

ja znam dosta njih kojima je narusen integritet bez podzanja ruku i danas kao odrasle osobe idu na terapije da b konacno rijesli neke stvari i zapoceli "nov" zvot.

ne samo da je puno teze prblizit srem slusateljstvu vec  nama samima. tako ja vidim stvari.

----------


## pomikaki

da, to bi vjerojatno trebalo ići pod tečaj za napredne roditelje   :Smile:

----------


## Kanga

> mega-turbo...bojim se tko bi to mogao biti.


Ingrid Bauer  8) (puno je pisala o svojim roditeljskim iskustvima i vizijama na jednom forumu po kojem godinama lurkam...)

ma nitko, naravno. sto ne znaci da radionica ne bi niti trebalo biti. cini mi se da postoje razne stvari koje nekakva potencijalna radionica moze pruziti: 
1. prenjeti viziju. uspjesnije ce i uvjerljivije taj posao obaviti netko tko tu viziju i zivi. pa cak i onda kad se ne slozis u potpunosti s njom.
2. dati konkretne savjete kako postupati u odredenim situacijama. to je tesko jer svaka situacija (dijete, roditelj, kontekst...) ima svoje specificnosti, ali mozda se to moze nauciti i provesti do neke mjere.
3. izmjena iskustava izmedu roditelja koji dijele slicnu viziju
4. izmjena iskustava izmedu roditelja koji imaju razlicite vizije (pitanje tko bi za to imao vremena i energije...)
i valjda jos stogod...

da li akcija nepoguzi prvenstveno ima za cilj siriti viziju ili educirati roditelje sto i kako umjesto guze?

----------


## Kanga

> reci ce ti ovdje da se jednako primjenjuje juula i s jednim i s troje. ja se s tim ne slazem, al kako smo negdje vec jednom pokrili tu pricu, ne da mi se ponovo.


ja nisam sudjelovala u toj prijasnjoj raspravi, pa bih se ovdje slozila s martinim stavom. iskustvo mi govori da se puno lakse priblizim juulovskim idealima kad sam sama s jednim nego sama s troje djece. juul je odlican, ali kao sto rece MGrubi, on daje smjernice, viziju, a ne rjesenja (barem u knjizi). prijavljujem se na radionicu: juul sa 3 i vise   :Grin:

----------


## morena24

> eh, tako nekako... sad je tu problem što je lakše definirati fizičko nasilje, a psihičko je često ono što radimo nesvjesno, i moramo dobro analizirati sebe i svoje postupke da bi tu napravili neke pomake. 
> Također je to puno teže približiti širem slušateljstvu.


ma ok, ja ne mislim niti da treba ulaziti u krajnost i analizirati svaku rijec ili postupak. umjerena kritika je i dobrodosla, pa ne mozes uvijek povladjivati djetetu. i da mi je vidjeti roditelja koji nije povisio glas na svoje dijete. ja jos imam malo dijete, pa nemam nekog iskustva s tim...

pa nema savrsenog roditelja i svako dijete nesto zamjera svom roditelju. a svadja i ljutnja su isto tako sastavni dio odgoja i odrastanja. sve dok naravno ne prelazi odredjene granice

----------


## seni

nemam troje djece, pa u tom kontekstu ne mogu komentirati to sto marta tvrdi. niti mislim da bi se oko toga uopce trebalo previse raspravljati. svatko si nade svoje inspiracije.

ali bih dodala da mislim  da je stvar i u osobnom afiniteteu:
ja npr. uopce ne volim recepte-rjesenja. jest da sam na pocetku i kupila nesto takvih knjiga. ali one meni ne sjede.
isto tako ne volim "ideoloske" knjige u kojima je naglasak na "pojavnosti" i na onom - svako dijete, svaka zena - cim se pocesto ponavlja to svako, meni se odmah pali crvena lampica.
konkretni savjeti su mi ok, (pogotovo kad je i. bila mala, pa imas onih 100 i jedno banalno pitanje) ali to nije ono sto mene vodi.

ja volim vizije, smjernice, nesto sto mi otkriva nove svjetove, sto me intelektualno "budi" i emocionalno dodiruje i omogucuje mi prosirenje, jacanje, gradnju sebe same, jer ja duboko vjerujem da je u roditeljstvu najvazniji autenticni i emocionalno dostupan roditelj. ( i tom smislu knjige ili savjeti koji idu na to da bih ja sebe trebala kalupiti u neke od nekoga zamisljene ideale, ili da je to koje cipele nosim ili ne nosim, od presudne vaznosti za mene kao mamu, nisu one koje mi mogu biti inspiracija)

jos danas pamtim onaj dijagram iz knjige kompetentno dijete (je li bio dijagram ili ja pamtim u dijagramima :/ ) u kojem pokazuje kako stalno crtamo granice oko djeteta - postavljamo granice djetetu. a zapravo je bit da postavis granice oko sebe ili sebi...da sad ne duljim, jer to nije tema.

to je bio jedan od onih efekata, kad ti se naprosto napravi klik u glavi i poslije njega nista vise nije isto.....

naravno nije juul jedini takav, ima tu njih vise i penelopa i sears i prekop i jos par imena njemackog govornog podrucja, ali meni je juul za ono sto ja trebam, bio najkompletniji.

i osobno ne mislim da moras biti "u tudim cipelama" da bi mogao nesto pametno reci. mozes, a i ne moras.

----------


## Trina

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> reci ce ti ovdje da se jednako primjenjuje juula i s jednim i s troje. ja se s tim ne slazem, al kako smo negdje vec jednom pokrili tu pricu, ne da mi se ponovo.
> 
> 
> ja nisam sudjelovala u toj prijasnjoj raspravi, pa bih se ovdje slozila s martinim stavom. iskustvo mi govori da se puno lakse priblizim juulovskim idealima kad sam sama s jednim nego sama s troje djece. juul je odlican, ali kao sto rece MGrubi, on daje smjernice, viziju, a ne rjesenja (barem u knjizi). prijavljujem se na radionicu: juul sa 3 i vise


Ja sa svojima ne stignem ni do riječi doći,kamoli da primjenjujem Juula.  :Rolling Eyes:  Ja sam već rekla,u nekim stvarima je sa više djece puno lakše nego s jednim ali jednostavno je neusporedivo imati jedno dijete s više jer ti na jednom možeš primjenjivati metodu koju hoćeš,možeš ako treba smisliti čitav plan i program pa se donekle toga pridržavati,koliko djetetov karakter dopušta.Sa troje (bar meni) to je neizvedivo.

----------


## anchie76

Pa kako ste i ovdje na juuula dosle i njegove savjete za majke s vise djece?   :Laughing:

----------


## Trina

> Pa kako ste i ovdje na juuula dosla i njegove savjete za majke s vise djece?


  :Grin:  A ne znam, meni je danas stvarno težak dan sa djecom pa mi dobro došlo.

----------


## seni

ajme, stvarno.  :Embarassed:  necem vise.

----------


## Kanga

bilo kuda juul je svuda   :Razz:  

ali ja mislim da sam stvarno prvi put na ovom forumu napisala nesto o jasperu - pa valjda ce mi se to uvaziti kao olaksavajuca okolnost   :Grin:

----------


## flower

kanga - na radionicama cemo ici vise edukacijski, znaci sirit vidike.

----------


## Majko

> Dijete lako zaboravi sladoled kojeg nije dobilo, ono sto nemoze zaboraviti tako lako je nepaznja roditelj, neprihvacanje roditelja, dvosmislene poruke roditelja (npr. "moze ali ne sad" - zar nije jednostavnije i istinitije reci "ne").


Ovo mi je izuzetno glupo! Uvijek sam za individualni pristup. Naravno da je jednostavnije reći ne, no znam dvogodišnjake koji "samo ne" neće lako prihvatiti, a "može, ali ne sad zato što..." puno lakše. Osim toga ne podcjenjujmo djecu i učimo ih strpljivosti.

----------


## BusyBee

[quote="Kanga"]


> Ingrid Bauer  8) (puno je pisala o svojim roditeljskim iskustvima i vizijama na jednom forumu po kojem godinama lurkam...)


TCC?

----------


## flower

svatko ima pravo izabrati svog ucitelja  8)

----------


## klia

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> reci ce ti ovdje da se jednako primjenjuje juula i s jednim i s troje. ja se s tim ne slazem, al kako smo negdje vec jednom pokrili tu pricu, ne da mi se ponovo.
> 
> 
> ja nisam sudjelovala u toj prijasnjoj raspravi, pa bih se ovdje slozila s martinim stavom. iskustvo mi govori da se puno lakse priblizim juulovskim idealima kad sam sama s jednim nego sama s troje djece. juul je odlican, ali kao sto rece MGrubi, on daje smjernice, viziju, a ne rjesenja (barem u knjizi). prijavljujem se na radionicu: juul sa 3 i vise


Ja ga ni s dvojicom ne mogu primjenjivati. Slijedim svoj instinkt i stojim čvrsto iza onoga što odlučim u odgoju djece. Ako mi zatreba savjet, pitam stručnu osobu i to vezano uz konkretan problem i dosad je to dobro funkcioniralo. Ali više mi ne pada na pamet čitati knjige o odgoju. 8)

----------


## emily

i meni je kod Juula falila taj bratsko-sestrinski dio, odnos medju njima, rjesavanja konflikata itd, kao i komentar odnosa izmedju roditelja i dje*ce*

----------


## ivarica

pa rekle ste negdje da vam je bitno to da savjetnik za roditeljstvo/psiholog ima iskustvo roditeljstva. mozda se i juul isto nije osjecao nacisto i sasvim iskreno pisati o necem sto kao roditelj nije prosao.
a mozda mu samo treba reci.
sjecate li se kad je prije nekoliko godina pricao na onom predstavljanju prijevoda njegovih knjiga u KIC-u kako mu je jedan otac djeteta koje boluje od dijabetesa prisao, pozvao ga na rucak i tamo su razgovarali o odgoju kronicno bolesne djece. zato je o tom kasnije napisao knjigu.

"primjenjivanje juula" mi je neprimjenjiv pojam.
a mislim i njemu

----------


## klia

Pa vjerojatno mu i jest neprimjenjivo. Zato i velim da više ne čitam knjige o odgoju jer su se u našem slučaju sve pokazale neprimjenjive. Kao i savjeti drugih roditelja.
Ali važno mi je da stručna osoba koju pitam za savjet ima iskustvo roditeljstva.

----------


## Matilda

> Zato i velim da više ne čitam knjige o odgoju jer su se u našem slučaju sve pokazale neprimjenjive.


Primjenjivala sam neke Searsove metode, išlo je do nekog vremena kad ih je skužila pa ih je ona počela primjenjivati na meni.   :Laughing:

----------


## marta

Meni uopce nije vazno da li osoba koja mi nudi/daje savjet o odgoju ima ili nema roditeljskog iskustva. Bez obzira na (ne)iskustvo moze vidjeti stvari koje ja ne primjecujem. Ono sto mi je vazno je nacin na koji mi taj savjet daje. 

A knjige o odgoju volim citati jer mi otkrivaju neke stvari kojih se ne bih sama sjetila, ili ih ne primjecujem, ili jednostavno gledam na nesto iz neke tocke gledista, pa mi treba i pristup s neke druge tocke. Tu se vodim onom da "svi ljudi sve znaju". Nekako mi je neprihvatljivo iskljucivati knjige o odgoju jer ih eto ne mogu primijeniti.

----------


## marta

A kod Juula mi fali tocno ono o cemu emily pise.

----------


## pomikaki

> Pa vjerojatno mu i jest neprimjenjivo. Zato i velim da više ne čitam knjige o odgoju jer su se u našem slučaju sve pokazale neprimjenjive. Kao i savjeti drugih roditelja.
> Ali važno mi je da stručna osoba koju pitam za savjet ima iskustvo roditeljstva.


ja čitam, i još ne znam hoću li uspjeti promjeniti. Ali da nisam čitala, živjela bih u uvjerenju da je "malo po guzi" ono što se mora primjenjivati kao nužno zlo da se djetetu postavi  granica. 
Ne moram sve što pročitam primjeniti, ali mi dobro dođe da o tome razmislim.

----------


## anchie76

Molim Vas da ovdje raspravljate/pitate o Rodinim radionicama. 

O juulu imate drugu temu   :Trep trep:

----------


## ivarica

> Molim Vas da ovdje raspravljate/pitate o Rodinim radionicama.


a ne o imidzu udruge u javnosti   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Dooooobaaaar   :Laughing:

----------


## Kanga

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Molim Vas da ovdje raspravljate/pitate o Rodinim radionicama. 
> 
> 
> a ne o imidzu udruge u javnosti


  :Laughing: 





> Kanga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Ingrid Bauer  8) (puno je pisala o svojim roditeljskim iskustvima i vizijama na jednom forumu po kojem godinama lurkam...)
> 
> 
> TCC?


  :Yes:  steta sto je malo utihnula zadnjih godina, ali napise povremeno pokoji fascinantan post... 


a sad na temu   :Razz:  

u vezi Rodinih radionica, moj je problem sto (do sad) ne da nisam dobila od ijednog educiranog strucnjaka za djecu savjet koji bi mi koristio, nego bih dobila savjete od kojih sam jedino zeljela pobjeci glavom bez obzira. zato sam savjete trazila u literaturi koju sam sama birala. ne mislim da ti koristan savjet moze dati jedino strucnjak koji ima i pozitivno roditeljsko iskustvao (npr. moja velika inspiracija je John Holt, koji uopce nije bio roditelj). 

a u vezi imida udruge u javnosti, nisam komentirala prije pa necu ni sad (vrijeme volim trositi  na stvari koje me inspiriraju   :Smile:  ). spomenut cu jedino kako sam dugo vremena poistovjecivala Rodu iskljucivo s promoviranjem dojenja, pa mi je malo i zao sto sam je preskocila u doba kad su mi neke stvari bile aktualne (npr. porod).

----------


## Mukica

......

----------


## pomikaki

:Naklon:

----------


## ody

Eto vidim da je ova tema otvorena ovdje; naime moje mišljenje i da tko napiše išta tamo da bi bio brisan  od moderatora foruma, jer je index mjesto nadobudnih moderatora kojima je ono malo ovlasti da baniraju i brišu udarilo u glavu... Tko nije na njihovoj strani, protiv njih je... a između ostalog to su odlike velike večine foruma, pa dakle prema mojem skromnom mišljenju ne vrijedi se tamo petljati, nego ostaviti da to prođe samo od sebe...

----------


## elin

našla ja ovu temu pa otišla na mooverov link da vidim kaj tamo malo pišu. E sad, čitam malo čitavu ovu stranicu i kao da nisam na predmetnoj temi, pa ću riskirati i otići malo na ono kaj je trebalo biti tema: meni je škvadra zabavna i na nekoliko postova sam se nasmijala. Pitanje: da li ovdje ima onih koji tamo malo napaljuju tenzije ili mi se to samo čini   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ( mislim, naravno moover je tamo, ali čovjek je pod svojim nickom i ne mijenja ga ni za što - stvarno poštujem   :Naklon:  ). U jednom trenutku se zahuktalo da mi se učinilo da će pasti šora  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  A i kod nas na forumu zna biti tako. A sad ozbač: ne treba niti jedan forum uzimati ozbiljno, sve je zabava, a nađe se i poneki zgodan savjet.

----------


## Ancica

Neznam bas. Ja Rodin forum uzimam za ozbiljno. Ponekad je i zabavno, al tu sam najvise zbog izazova kojeg mi pruza u procesljavanju nekih mojih vrijednosti, predrasuda i misljenja, novih saznanja i tudih iskustva te sirenja vidokruga.

Zivot je prelijep i prekratak da bi se tracio na zahebanciju i mlacenje prazne slame cesce nego tu i tamo. Moj zivot, dakako. Drugi imaju svoje prioritete.

----------


## nenaa

Meni je ovaj forum super i Rodini stavovi su mi se uvukli u glavu. Ima onoga što bih ja drugačije ili napravim drugačije, ali u globalu to je to. Ja sam jedna od onih koja je bila za ne dojenje u javnosti. Mladost ludost (sve te je sram). Ja jedva čekam da imam drugo dijete, pa kad izvadim sisu nasred kafića i kažem ajde papaj mami...
Šala. Puno sam stvari posložila u glavi čitajući Rodu općenito. Preko stranice i foruma. Neke stvari sada gledam drugačije. Jedna frendica mi je rekla "joj daj isprale su ti mozak". NPR: Krenula ja u bespelenaštvo iz više razloga, a one meni (frendice) sve "ti nisi normalna, to ti je rano. Baš ćeš njoj tako maloj objasniti..." A sada bi i neke od njih. 
Ono što vidim da nije kako ja mislim, ako ne postoji opasnost da dobijem po tintari komentiram, ako nemam što za reći ili se ne slažem preskočim (to je što se foruma tiče).
A ovo sa početka "mame protiv Roda". Čitajući kratko vidim da je neinformiranost baza zaključaka, a ja ako o nečemu ne znmam dovoljno ne komentiram.

----------


## Pepita

Ja ko papagaj ponavljam "Da nema RODE, dojila bi ravno mjesec dana" i to iskreno i otvoreno kažem.
Ovo je jedino mjesto gdje su me naučile dojenju, nitko drugi i nigdje nisam pročitala ono što sam prošla.

...dojim sedam i pol mjeseci i idemo hrabro naprijed... :D 

RODE od srca hvala   :Heart:

----------


## lasada

Bok drage mame!
Ja sam tek sad vidjela ovaj post i odlučila pročitati pa se i nadovezati malko dok moje zlato spava   :Saint:  
Čitala sam samo prvu stranu i sve mi je jasno. Ja sam se isto svačega naslušala kad sam spomenula majkama udrugu Roda uglavnom ih ne zanima ili su čule loše a kad smo krenule u dublji razgovor njihovi dojmovi o rodi su tipa: vau, super, priče i dojenju,pelenama sve pet.
S druge strane jedan post me naveo da napišem ovaj post i to post sa index foruma gdje jedna mama piše da zbog roda ne dobivamo više paket "sretna beba", citiram : kao zbog reklama , a sa njim ima knjižica koja je nama majkama *biblija* ima sve o dojenju i prvim danima, mjesecima sa bebom.
Ja na vas apeliram da ispalite brzinom svjetlosti ili ak ne možete tom brzinom manjom brošuru "iz rodinog kljuna"- kao kontru a i kao priručnik i to ako postoji ikakva šansa svim rodilištima u RH ne bi bilo zgorega da mame imaju savjete koji im trebaju kad rode a i dok su još trudne. Imam dosta prijateljica trudnica koje me pitaju za savjete već sada ali bilo bi dobro da čitaju iz brošure jer svaka trudnoća kao i porod su individualni.
To bi bilo super   :Wink:

----------


## sanja77

Pozdrav svima!

Evo naišla sam na temu i skužila da se stalno susrećem sa jako negativnim stavovima vezanima uz Rode i gdje god spomenem nešto svi me ismiju riječima tipa "luđakinje" itd. U svakom slučaju ja već imam neke argumente koje upotrijebim tipa od kad je zalaganje za zdraviji i prirodniji život ludo i tak to, ali se uvijek rastužim. Jedno tu na forumu nalazim istomišljenike, savjete i podršku. 

I zato Vam Rode (i najdraži forumaši/ce) hvala!  :Love:

----------


## mrč

Mislim da su Rode malo previše zabrijale na porod kod kuće

s kim sam god pričala upravo ta činjenica priskrbila bi im epitet sektašica i frikuša

mislim da se Udruga trebala više koncentrirat  na neke teme ka šta su npr borba za veće dostojanstvo rodilja u rodilištima,(gdje su postigle već puno)također i fenomenalan angažman protiv sramotnog MPO zakona-trenutno ponos i perjanica rada Udruge

cure moje držte se toga,ostavite se poroda kod kuće-zasada-jer ste previše zabrazdile,i kad se desi neki tragičan slučaj,a desiti će se kad tad-vi ćete biti pedro.

----------


## mikka

pa udruga se vec godinama bori za vece dostojanstvo rodilja u bolnicama, ali se u zadnje vrijeme bori i da bude dostupan--onima koje to zele--porod kod kuce uz educiranu primalju.

udruga nema nikakve veze sa zenama koje su se dosada odlucivale na porod doma po sistemu "snadi se druze" (kad pisem nema veze mislim da ne snosi nikakvu odgovornost, to je iskljucivo osobna odluka rodilje). 

koliko sam ja skuzila, epitete sektasice i frikuse smo prvenstveno zasluzile zbog dojenja i nosenja djece, a onda zbog inzistiranja na humanom pristupu prema rodilji (kad u rodilistu dobijes posprdan komentar "a vi ste roda?" samo zato jer ne das da se na tebi izivljavaju), onda vjerojatno zbog platnenih pelena i nedajboze bezpelenastva, i tek na kraju, s malim postotkom, zbog poroda kod kuce.

----------


## Dragonfly

> zbog inzistiranja na humanom pristupu prema rodilji (kad u rodilistu dobijes posprdan komentar "a vi ste roda?" samo zato jer ne das da se na tebi izivljavaju


Joj, ovo mi je tak poznato i svježe u sjećanju - evo rodila sam pred mjesec dana i u tih pola sata što sam rađala babica i dr su mi spustile 10 puta samo zato što sam donijela plan poroda i naglasila da ne želim drip i epi. Mislim, kak sam se usudila miješati u njihovu struku i posao  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## momze

> s kim sam god pričala upravo ta činjenica priskrbila bi im epitet sektašica i frikuša
> 
> mislim da se Udruga trebala više koncentrirat  na neke teme ka šta su npr borba za veće dostojanstvo rodilja u rodilištima,(gdje su postigle već puno)također i fenomenalan angažman protiv sramotnog MPO zakona-trenutno ponos i perjanica rada Udruge
> 
> cure moje držte se toga,ostavite se poroda kod kuće-zasada-jer ste previše zabrazdile,i kad se desi neki tragičan slučaj,a desiti će se kad tad-vi ćete biti pedro.


gle, svatko ima nesto sto ga zulja.   :Smile:  
u ovih mojih nekoliko godina 'rodovanja' svi negativni komentari koji su se ticali sektastva odnosili su se na zagovaranje dojenja.
sad cujem da je to zbog poroda kod kuce. 
sutra ce to biti jer Roda ne da djeci da jedu hrenovke i cokoladu u skoli i vrticima itd...

drago mi je da si pomenula MPO
govoris o tretmanu rodilja u rodilistima... pa, puno smo mi akcija i kampanja organizirale. 
evo na primjer pogledaj:
mama i beba - 24 sata zajedno u rodilistu
u rodilistima se ne slavi majcin dan!

i ne razumijem zasto bi netko zabrazdio ako samo zeli imati sto imaju neke druge europske zemlje?
tezimo EU, a onda kada se spomene porod kod kuce (koji je u nekim zemljama EU vise pravilo nego iznimka) onda se misli na mracno doba. 
ja osobno, kao majka i zena, bi zeljala da porod kod kuce u HR bude opcija, ali uz mogucnost (u slucaju da se nesto zakomplicira) prebacivanja u bolnicu, kao sto je to moguce u Nizozemskoj, Engleskoj itd...

----------


## pomikaki

> mrč prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> s kim sam god pričala upravo ta činjenica priskrbila bi im epitet sektašica i frikuša
> 
> mislim da se Udruga trebala više koncentrirat  na neke teme ka šta su npr borba za veće dostojanstvo rodilja u rodilištima,(gdje su postigle već puno)također i fenomenalan angažman protiv sramotnog MPO zakona-trenutno ponos i perjanica rada Udruge
> 
> cure moje držte se toga,ostavite se poroda kod kuće-zasada-jer ste previše zabrazdile,i kad se desi neki tragičan slučaj,a desiti će se kad tad-vi ćete biti pedro.
> 
> ...


a mene recimo žulja baš porod kod kuće i jako sam sretna što se bar negdje mogu o tome informirati.
Nisam još sigurna kako i gdje ću rađati idući put, ali sigurno neću kriviti udrugu Roda za svoje odluke.

----------


## MGrubi

mene uopće ne dira ako me neka osoba osudi da sam frikuša na osnovu:
-želje za porodom u kući uz babicu
-produženo dojenje
-zabrane Cole i ostalog junka
-bacanej Kiki bombona
-zabrane pušenja u mojoj kući
...

ka da me osudi da sam frikuša jer želim udisati čist zrak, a ne onaj direkt iz auspuha

----------


## Svimbalo

Nadovezujem se na već rečeno- i ja uglavnom nailazim na negativne komentare kad se spomene Roda, međutim još se nisam susrela s tim da: 
1) čudno gledaju zbog dojenja
2) itko ima išta protiv platnenih pelena
3) negativne stavove oko nošenja-nigdje čula nisam
4) porod kod kuće-da, to je jedino sporno.

Hrenovke su već opjevane bezbroj puta, ali ne znam niti jednu mamu koja misli da je to zdrava hrana, davale ih svojem djetetu ili ne.

ALI-negativne stavove, po mojem mišljenju opravdano, a i sama ih dijelim, uvijek će izazvati generaliziranje bolničkog poroda kao užasno lošeg iskustva i doktora kao sadista koji jedva čekaju priliku da se iživljavaju nad rodiljama-a to je doista najčešće izraženi stav ovdje  :/ 
Govorim o forumu, ne o Udruzi.

----------


## ms. ivy

rekla bih da su porodi trenutačno najavangardnije područje rodinog djelovanja, pa me ne čudi da izazivaju najviše reakcija. dojenje, nošenje i općenito povezujuće roditeljstvo su daleko prihvaćeniji nego prije nekoliko godina.

----------


## MGrubi

> rekla bih da su porodi trenutačno najavangardnije područje rodinog djelovanja, pa me ne čudi da izazivaju najviše reakcija. dojenje, nošenje i općenito povezujuće roditeljstvo su daleko prihvaćeniji nego prije nekoliko godina.


zahvaljujući informiranju, razgovoru, promicanju

sve nabrojano je bilo na toj crnpoj listi gdje je sad porod kod kuće

za par godina će i porod kod kuće (uz babicu) biti jednako prihvatljivo kao sada dojenje i poslije 365. dana

----------


## apricot

> uvijek će izazvati generaliziranje bolničkog poroda kao užasno lošeg iskustva i doktora kao sadista koji jedva čekaju priliku da se iživljavaju nad rodiljama-a to je doista najčešće izraženi stav ovdje  :/ 
> Govorim o forumu, ne o Udruzi.


ali na Forumu imamo prekrasnih priča sa bolničkih poroda   :Heart:  

i, kao što si i rekla, većina ružnih riječi, "pljuvanja" i ljutnji dolazi od strane nečlanica
mi na to ne možemo utjecati
ako ih netko (pr)ocijeni kao stav Udruge, to je stvarno stvar njegove površnosti  :/

----------


## Zuska

Da bezveze ne otvaram novu temu, evo na što sam naišla preko FB: Majke protiv majki

Fakat isfrustrirano. 
Šteta što mnoge takve tekstove jedva dočekaju

----------


## NanoiBeba

> Da bezveze ne otvaram novu temu, evo na što sam naišla preko FB: Majke protiv majki
> 
> Fakat isfrustrirano. 
> Šteta što mnoge takve tekstove jedva dočekaju


to sam i ja danas našla jer je lajkala moja fejsbuk frendica.

----------


## Angie75

Svašta ću progutat, ali optužit nas da ne čitamo  :oklagija:

----------


## Cubana

Bas sam to htjela reci, jel ona vidjela "sto citate" topike?

----------


## sirius

ima nesto novo? ili ponavljamo gradivo?

----------


## spajalica

ponavljanje je majka znanja. krpe, bez pelena, militantnost i tako to....

----------


## sasa

Meni je isto doslo na zid. Ali to je takav hejteraki bezvrijedan tekst prepun generalizacija i grubosti, poput pocetne premise po kojima su majke s Rode zene bez duha koje su si u nedostatku svrhe rodile djecu. Jedna projektivna baljezgarija u nizu. Nezrela. I neduhovita.

----------


## Nera

Ne da mi se ni čitati. Naprosto ću zanemariti.  :Wink:

----------


## Anci

Glupo, generalizirajuce, frustrirano. Bezveze. Zaliboze 5 min citanja. 
Za 5 minuta se moze napraviti kvalitetan workout  :Grin:

----------


## Jurana

Evo ja jednom neću biti znatiželjna pa neću pročitati.

Nisam sigurna da je ova informacija vrijedna posta.

----------


## mašnica

Ja pročitala prve dvije rečenice i zatvorila, ali vidim i da mnoge žene to komentiraju i dijele po FB..

Ma bolje da ništa ne gledam samo se iznerviram.

Ja  :Heart:  Rode

----------


## Ginger

> Glupo, generalizirajuce, frustrirano. Bezveze. Zaliboze 5 min citanja. 
> Za 5 minuta se moze napraviti kvalitetan workout


Potpis i
 :Laughing:  na zadnji dio

----------


## lidać2

ja znatizeljna kokos isla citati...ali stala na djelu u kojem pisu da ste (smo)"sekta"...ah,ah...

----------


## Mojca

Ah, ogugla sam nakon što mi je susjeda rekla da su tamo samo lezbače.  :facepalm:

----------


## Deaedi

Pa meni se čini da u napisanom ima dosta istine. I mislim da bi se Roda trebala zapitati zašto ima tako loš image u široj javnosti.

----------


## marta

Hahaha, Deaedi, koliko si puta vec napisala taj komentar  :Laughing:

----------


## Deaedi

> Hahaha, Deaedi, koliko si puta vec napisala taj komentar



Ponavljanje je majka mudrosti.

----------


## rahela

nda... nije mi se dalo čitati, samo sam preletila pogledom

ali izdvajam dio u kojem kaže da bacimo karte jer je to kombinacija intelektualnog angažmana i druženja  :lool: 

Deaedi, mislim da Roda uopće nema tako loš image u javnosti, nego samo kod određenog tipa ljudi kojima ne odgovara ono što Roda zagovara
vjerojatno sve ovisi s kim se družiš i kakvi te ljudi okružuju

----------


## sirius

Je, neki nikako da nauce .... :ADHD:

----------


## Bubica

upravo sam to htjela pitati: kako znaš da je to šira javnost?

----------


## tangerina

Meni je najbolje kako se svi uhvate tog amarantha i quinoe  :lool:  iako se spominju u kontekstu sa palentom, mrkvom, jabukom, krumpirom i ne znam cim, samo to zapamte
Procitala sam napreskokce
Vec sam se susrela s tim stavom tipa rode su militantne, i to kod zena koje provode vecinu stvari koje se ovdje zagovaraju, jednako pobozno, tako da mislim da se tu radi o nekom pred-stavu i zelji da se imas kome zgrazati.

----------


## ivarica

pa, evo, prosle godine smo napravile vanjsko vrednovanje rada udruge i ni medju sirom javnoscu (upitnici na cesti, slucajni uzorak roditelja) ni medju institucijama nije potvrdjen los imidz, dapace
a radile smo to bas zbog toga jer se na nasem forumu, vise nego igdje, spominje los imidz
kad stignem, mogu staviti rezultate

----------


## ivarica

zaboravila sam reci, nismo ga mi napravile, mi smo ga narucile
metodologiju i provedbu su odradili vanjski strucnjaci

----------


## ivarica

moj jedini problem s ovim tekstom je da je skroz bezvezan
samo je bespotrebno agresivan, kategorija "zlica, 7a", na nikakav drugi nacin nije kvalitetan - nit duhovit, nit pametan, nit nekih verbalnih dosjetki nema, ono da nas uvrijedi na način kako nitko drugi nije, nit donosi nove zakljucke, samo prezvakava ono sto je deaedi vec stoput istresla ovdje

skroz bezvezan

da autorici nije internetska tehnologija dozvolila objavu blogova pa da se narod veseli i dijeli i lajka, najveći bi joj uspjeh bio što je dobivala petice u osnovnoj jer je profesoricu zadovoljavala količina teksta i pogođeni č i ć

----------


## Riječanka

pa dobro, zar na svakom pakiranju adaptiranog nema uputstvo za uporabu? što bi po takve informacije netko dolazio na ovaj forum, zaista ne razumijem toliku količinu frustracija, ma zaista je glupo trošiti vrijeme na tekst i komentiranje istog.

----------


## Apsu

Ni ja nisam pročitala, samo sam preletila okom. I stala s čitanjem kad sam vidjela dio da naša djeca ni slučajno neće u kolanice, nego u posebne nosiljke.
Draga autorice, ukoliko čitaš ovo, a vjerujem da da, mogla bi se i informirati zašto  :Smile: 

Btw, i ja sam ljubomorna na majke koje imaju djecu bezpelenaše  :Wink:

----------


## meda

zaboravila je homeschooling :D 
sjetilo me jer je u jednom od komentara spomenuta Marie Curie, njena djeca su par godina bila homeschoolana

----------


## sirius

Ma dajte, zasto bi se autorica bloga informirala? Da se htjela informirati o bilo cemu, tada bi se informirala.
Ovako je napisala zlocesti tekst bez neke osnove , da je tekst manje zlocest sigurno bi prosao neprimjeceno kao i svi ostali prije njega.

----------


## Mima

Koliko šira javnost uopće zna za udrugu Roda?

----------


## meda

ona se cak nije ni informirala o svemu o cemu mi tu brijemo

jedenje placente i tako to :D

----------


## anamar

bespelenasenje je jednostavno da jednostavnije ne moze biti.
ne samo da je uspjelo meni, ljubiteljici knjiga, pa cak i kartanja, vec i muzu te svekrvi.

btw. ovaj tekst je povrsan i pun netocnosti.

----------


## sirius

> Koliko šira javnost uopće zna za udrugu Roda?


Zapravo , prilicno solidno. 
Bude Ivarica stavila rezultate istrazivanja.

----------


## ivarica

> Koliko šira javnost uopće zna za udrugu Roda?


Roda je prema istraživanjima koje radi nac. zaklada za razvoj civilnoga društva među najvidljivijim udrugama u hr.
prvi je uvjerljivo gong. Pa babe pa roda... tu je onda i zelena akcija i franak i udruge branitelja grupno i zaklada ana rukavina...

----------


## rehab

Evo, sad mogu odahnuti jer nisam dokona čudakinja lol  :Grin: 
Dojenje uspjelo samo s prvim djetetom, vuku pempase skoro do 3. godine, uredno cijepljeni, voze se u kolicima, drugo dvoje nisu ni probali quinou i aramanth, uredno izlazim...
Samo da još skužim zašto se na Rodinom forumu osjećam prihvaćeno, a od autorice teksta prozvano...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lulu-mama

Dajte rezultate!  :Smile:  bas me zanima

----------


## krumpiric

> Koliko šira javnost uopće zna za udrugu Roda?


rodaje treća najvidljvija udruga u državi.

edit: kasnim

----------


## baka

Baš sam se ponadala da će na ovoj temi biti malo dozvoljenog kefanja drage nam udruge Roda, ali slabo, slabo. To su ipak prekaljene žene, majke, aktivistice koje su zajedničkim djelovanjem postale moćne i prepoznatljive. Naravno da vremenom dolazi do zamora i promjene prioriteta unutar zadane teme roditeljstva. Tko mi je kriv što mojoj generaciji rodilja (osamdesete) nije padalo na pamet udruživati se povodom činjenice da smo rodile. A danas tko mi je kriv što sam u sekciji "bake" osamljena, jer druge bake vjerojatno imaju pametnijeg posla od forumašenja ili im je pak ipak sve već jasno.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Ajme kad će se više prestat izjednačavat forum i udruga...
Trebalo bi svugdje razljepit ko disclaimer koliko Rodin forum ima registriranih korisnika/ca a koliko članova broji udruga!

On topic,zanimljivo,razapinje temu o bespelenaštvu (sa stvarno nekolicinom forumaša) a ni riječi o platnenim pelenama čijih korisnika valjda ima 500x više....
Po pročitanom reko bi čovjek da je to jedan od Rodinih core projekata,LOL....

----------


## spajalica

Meni nije jasno zasto vi uopce dajete vaznost tako necemu. Zena ima misljenje, ima medij i koristi ga. Ko vama brani da napisete svoj blog s drugacijim misljenjem?
Osim toga autorica je i pohvalila neke projekte.
A i ivarica i krumpi su napisali kako kotiramo po anketi.

----------


## cvijeta73

a zato jer mi stalno iskače na fejsu. eno, sad je i index objavio.

----------


## Mima

U vezi anketa, ajde baš me zanimaju rezultati. OK, Roda je treća, ali koji su to brojevi? 

Npr. jel' za Rodu čulo 67 od 100 ljudi ili 6? (za Gong 10, a za druge 8  :Grin:  )

(zašto me zanima, zato što u svom svakodnevnom životu imam osjećaj da je Roda internetski fenomen)

----------


## n.grace

ne volim kad se piše takvim tonom
sadržaj teksta postaje nebitan, u prvi plan iskače samo bezobrazluk i nadmenost i jako me to iritira
iako se ne slažem sa svim za što se udruga zalaže, takav tekst ne doživljavam i ne shvaćam ozbiljno

----------


## ivarica

> U vezi anketa, ajde baš me zanimaju rezultati. OK, Roda je treća, ali koji su to brojevi? 
> 
> Npr. jel' za Rodu čulo 67 od 100 ljudi ili 6? (za Gong 10, a za druge 8  )
> 
> (zašto me zanima, zato što u svom svakodnevnom životu imam osjećaj da je Roda internetski fenomen)


Pa pitaj ljude iz okoline da ti nabroje pet udruga pa ćeš potvrditi ili nećeš svoje osjećaje iz svakodnevnog života. 
Neću stići danas to tražiti....

----------


## Mima

Oh pa ne moraš danas, a niti uopće, nije da ću poginuti ako ne saznam te brojke, netko je spomenuo da postoje, pa rekoh - zanimljivo bi mi ih bilo vidjeti.
A moj osjećaj iz svakodnevnog života se i temelji na ljudima iz moje okoline, kaj ne.

----------


## maca papucarica

Autorica teksta je V. Rudan wanna be.
Ali ne shvaća da joj fali i humora, i britkosti, a vrlo vjerojatno i inteligencije  :Undecided: 
Roda se tu našla jer se taj paket može prodati...

----------


## cvijeta73

u zadnje vrijeme meni se čini da je roda jako vidljiva u javnosti.
recimo ova akcija "prekinimo šutnju", pa onda oko MPO...

----------


## Mali Mimi

mene isto iživcirala autorica teksta zato što se ne želi informirati uopće o stvarima po kojima pljuje u blogu npr. zašto ne koristiti klokanicu, ili bespelenaštvo (iskreno ni ja to ne kužim al ne bih zbog toga pljuvala po tome)

----------


## fingertips

JA  :Heart:  RODU I RODE! 
Tekst mi je  :drek: , a dotičnu gospođu, oprostite na izrazu, nabijem na lepog!

----------


## bubekica

ajd da se i ja ukljucim buduci je s index-a text prenijelo dosta moji prijateljica.
to su redom pametne, obrazovane mlade majke, koje su se, ocito po necemu prepoznale u tekstu.
meni je tekst ogavan, da se blago izrazim.
mislim da problem lezi u tome sto mi "iznutra" imamo drugaciju percepciju rode, on onih "vanjskih". 
a i stalno je tu problem razlikovanja udruge i forumasica, koji meni ide grozno na zivce.
nisam u tematici dojenja i bezpelenastva, ali s apekta mpo mogu reci da dosta cura iz cekaone zazire od rodinog foruma - sto zbog zelje da sto manje znaju sto zbog toga da ih se na forumu "ne popljuje" - tako naime vecina dozivljala dijeljenje savjeta.

isprike na nepovezanom toku misli...

----------


## Ginger

bubekice, nisam se nacekala u cekaonicama, ali imam iskustva u rl sa korisnicima mpo
i ono sto sam ja vidjela da one koje nesto znaju o mpo (a ako si u tome, mislim da stvarno trebas biti informiran) imaju i dobro misljenje o Udruzi
a oni koji nemaju blage veze (ono, ne kuze sto je aspiracija, a sto transfer, o drugome da ne pricam) i nemaju bas dobro misljenje o Udruzi
ne kazem da je tako uvijek, al uglavnom, bar iz mog iskustva
i ne kuzim to, ako neces savjete, koji vrag hoces? 
stvarno ne mogu shvatiti kako netko tko je u mpo vodama ne cijeni rad Udruge na tom podrucju  :Undecided: 

pa tko zna bi li moje tri djevojcice bile pored mene da nije bilo savjeta iskusnijih forumasica i lavovske borbe Udruge

bemti, moram se vec jednom uclaniti  :lool:

----------


## Zuska

Oko sebe imam dosta frendica i poznanica koje su Roda đir i imaju pozitivno ili neutralno mišljenje o Rodama. 
No, često se susrećem upravo sa stavovima koji su slični ovima u članku i to najčešće kod onih mama koje se zbog svojih izbora u majčinstvu zbog Rodinog djelovanja osjećaju ugroženo. To su klišei, ni mi nismo bile dojene/gledale smo tv/nismo se vozile u AS itd. pa što nam fali. Jedan dio njih lijen je uopće pogledati što i kako Roda radi pa se izvlače na neodgovorno rađanje doma, jedenje posteljice, bespelenašenje... Baš sam nedavno imala razgovor sa frendicom koja je prilično obrazovana, više manje je s obje curke radila gotovo sve što i ja, ali Rode ne može smisliti. 
Ako su to osobe do kojih mi je stalo (poput nje) ili mislim da se isplati razgovarati, onda krenem objašnjavati, a osim toga, i ja sam Roda pa sam, eto, na jednokratnim pelenama, cijepim, rodila sam u bolnici i sl. 
Međutim, mnogima u okolini i ja sam ekstrem -  dojim (blago tebi kad imaš mlijeka, ovo ponovo posvuda slušam!!!!), nosim, nema tv-a za bebe, zdrava dohrana i samohranjenje itd. E, da, i čitam. A to je isto ekstremno jer sve što trebaš znati znaju već tvoja starija sestra, majka ili baka, ili susjeda....

U biti, nisam ništa novo rekla, ali nikad nisam forumašila na ovu temu pa si malo dajem oduška. 

Eh, da, na FB-u sam lajkala Klokanicu. Povremeno virnem u komentare. Ajme, čega tamo ima.

----------


## bubekica

u medjuvremenu sam kontaktirala jednu od prijateljica koja je clanak podijelila, veli ona da joj je tekst bio zanimljiv osvrt na trendove u drustvu, malo drugacije razmisljanje i da nema nikakvih losih iskustava s rodom....

----------


## lulu-mama

> ... a osim toga, i ja sam Roda pa sam, eto, na jednokratnim pelenama, cijepim, rodila sam u bolnici i sl. 
> Međutim, mnogima u okolini i ja sam ekstrem -  dojim (blago tebi kad imaš mlijeka, ovo ponovo posvuda slušam!!!!), nosim, nema tv-a za bebe, zdrava dohrana i samohranjenje itd. 
> 
> ....


Zasto bi morala biti u platnenima? Ili ne cjepiti (ali to je jevnozdravstvena tema).
Po meni je to sve STVAR IZBORA.
Ako se osjecaj ugrozeno jel ti se nesto namece, kao npr porodjaju u bolnici (ili kod kuce), onda (valjda) osobe imaju zelju pobuniti se.
Mozda ta osoba ima osjecaj da je pritisnuta biti idealna majka (ma sto to znacilo!), a ne uspjeva dostici ideal (koji je njoj u glavi). 

Recimo, i meni idu na zivce neki savjeti i kometari, i znam zasto. Jer su meni nedostizni, meni neostvarivi, meni neprihvatljivi. Promjer je attachment parenting. Za mene je to nesto najljepse kako roditelj moze odgajati svoje djete. Ali osobno mislim da ja to nisam u stanju, bar ne na nacin kako sam ja zamislila da bi to trebalo biti. Moj parentinhg style je neka modifikacija vise nacina i vrsta parentinga, koja najbolje pase mom nacinu zivota, mom stavu o drustvu itd.
Ali kad netko kaze da je neprihvatljiva Faber metoda (jel tako naziv za ostaviti djete da place ako ga se uci spavati sam?) ili da je neprihvatljivo radjati kod kuce (nositi platnene ili bespelenassiti) to mi je totalno ista razina argumentacije!
Za neke roditelje i djecu funkcionira jedno za druge isto to nikako ne funkcionira. I jedno i drugo sigurna sam nema nikakve posebne negativne implikacije na djetetov dusevni razvoj. Dok god je voljeno, njegovano i zelje i potrebe su mu zadovoljene.

----------


## Zuska

> Zasto bi morala biti u platnenima? Ili ne cjepiti (ali to je jevnozdravstvena tema).
> Po meni je to sve STVAR IZBORA.


ako objašnjavaš meni, meni je to jasno. ja pokušavam njima objasniti da Roda nije uniformna sekta pa navodim primjer na način da ga razumiju.

----------


## cvijeta73

joj, ovakve teme na ovom forumu su bile puno zanimljivije kad su pisali neki, ajmo tako reć, živopisni nikovi  :Grin: 

inače, prije kojih, majko moja, sad je već 7-8 godina, kad sam došla na forum, imala sam sličan dojam kao ova. pa i slične postove sam pisala. ne tako agresivne, al sadržajno tu negdje.

sad uopće nemam takav dojam. ne sad, nego već duže vrijeme. štaš, čovjek uči dok je živ  :Grin:

----------


## mayato

Članak bezveze, autorica bezveze. Vjerovatno u pms-u pa se lufta preko Roda. Količina frustracije koja naprosto vrišti iz svakog napisanog slova upravo svjedoči o hormonalnom dis-balansu dotične.
Needucirana i poprilično ograničenih argumenata.
Tko je dotična, a da bi se uopće itko ( osim neprijateljski nastrojenih majki ) obazirao na njene riječi???
Ne kužim...danas svaka šuša ima šansu sebe nazivati spisateljicom ( pa tako i ja  :Cool:   ), ali kad pobrkamo dozu ironije s hejtanjem i to neargumentiranim ili loše argumentiranim hejtanjem, onda smo fakat i niže od osoba koje danas dobivaju Kiklope, Mamute i ostale - te za svoja književna ostvarenja.

----------


## lulu-mama

> ako objašnjavaš meni, meni je to jasno.


 :Grin: 
A sta mi tu jedna drugoj pricamo. Totalno bezveze. Treba pisati komentare ispod autoricinog bloga (ili sto je vec)

----------


## sirius

Dajte ne budite lude sa pisanjem komentara ispod bloga!
pa zeni blog nitko nije niti procitao do ovog zlocestog clanka.
niti je ikad kakav komentar imala.
jos ce pomisliti da joj pisanje nesto valja ako se bude puno komentiralo.

----------


## lukab

najgluplja stvar koju sam ja čula protiv Roda:
u zaraznoj na dječjem odjelu mi je sestra rekla doslovno ovo: " joj noćas smo imali gužvu, 8 prijema, djeca povraćaju i sa proljevom, a roditelji ne žele infuziju. To su valjda te Rode!" 
eto - Rode protiv infuzije  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> najgluplja stvar koju sam ja čula protiv Roda:
> u zaraznoj na dječjem odjelu mi je sestra rekla doslovno ovo: " joj noćas smo imali gužvu, 8 prijema, djeca povraćaju i sa proljevom, a roditelji ne žele infuziju. To su valjda te Rode!" 
> eto - Rode protiv infuzije


Ova je fakat dobra.
Ako je i postojala akcija " rode protiv infuzije" nisam sudjelovala. :Grin: 

Mozda je i Roda kriva zato sto su nam plasirali kredite u svicarcima ? :rock:

----------


## lulu-mama

> Dajte ne budite lude sa pisanjem komentara ispod bloga!
> pa zeni blog nitko nije niti procitao do ovog zlocestog clanka.
> niti je ikad kakav komentar imala.
> jos ce pomisliti da joj pisanje nesto valja ako se bude puno komentiralo.


to je bila sala (za pisanje po blogu). 
a osim toga, ima cijela znanost kako ljudi (ne)mijenjaju svoje stavove i zasto. neko piskaranje Roda sigurno ne bi urodilo nikakvim "plodom" :Razz:

----------


## KrisZg

Hah...meni je bio zanimljiv komentar sestre u rodilistu kada je mama skroz iscrpljena, sise pune mlijeka, pokusava se izdojiti jer je bebica prepospana i moli sestru da ju uzme na 20-tak min cisto da se zena sredi a sestra joj odgovara: beba mora biti s vama, sta ces to su ti te Rode krive  :Smile:  Pa i ja bih mrzila te "Rode"...
Ali salu na stranu, ja osobno nisam niti dozivjela niti procitala da su savjetnice ili clanice svisoka se obracale majkama koje su trazile savjet pa pretpostavljam da je krivac ne poznavanje razlike izmedu udruge i foruma. Udruga ne moze odgovarati za svaku forumasicu i njeno napisano slovo. Za clanove moze.

U nasoj udruzi se djele opomene za svako ponasanje/javne istupe koje nije u skladu sa statutom udruge, nakon toga ide izbacivanje.

----------


## ana.m

Gljupost gljupost!
Kao prvo nekulturna je.
Kao drugo, vjerojatno piše na temelju svog iskustva i još par svojih isfrustriranih frendica. Vrlo vjerojatno nije baš inteligentna da razluči što i kako funkcionira na forumu, da forum nije udruga, da se prijavi i baba Vanga i tipka šta `oće. 
Pročitala sam to jučer, cijeli tekst, baš mi ga je bilo i ružno i žalosno u isto vrijeme za čitati.
Njoj očito postoji samo crno i bijelo, nema šarenila, nema tonova, nije njoj takvoj lako....

----------


## čokolada

Kad sam se izdajala prvih 1-2 mj. nakon poroda jer mala nije htjela uopće sisati, pedijatričina je sestra konstatirala da se bezveze mučim za tih 20-30 ml i da su mi sigurno Rode rekle da nastavim  :Laughing: . 

Trebalo bi sastaviti popis "Rodinih" prekršaja  :Grin: .

----------


## lidać2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me9yrREXOj4 
jedan zanimljivi video.... :Smile:

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Članak je bezveze, ali se slažem s dijelom oko adpatiranog mlijeka. Bezveze mi je da je razgovor o adaptiranom zabranjen na forumu. I ne mislim da bi to ugrozilo prodojeći stav udruge. I moram priznati da su mi čudni komentari "nismo educirane za to", ili "imaš uputstva pa pročitaj".

----------


## lulu-mama

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me9yrREXOj4 
> jedan zanimljivi video....


Bravo lidać. 
Ovaj video kao naručen na temu  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

ahahaha,otkidam na drug free pool & dolphin assisted birth..... :Laughing:

----------


## nanimira

Na Rodinom forumu se raspravlja o temama roditeljstva za koje se Rode zalažu. Nekome je to super,nekome ne, to je čisto stvar izbora. Uostalom, i piše u upozorenjima da je sve informativno a ne edukativno (osim informacija na službenoj stranici Rode ili onih koje daju administratorice pojedinog foruma) jer gdje bi pobogu došli da svaki post istražuju do u detalje.

Što se tiče adaptiranog-ja sam zvala rodin telefon i apsolutno sam dobila OK savjet po pitanju korištenja forume i mm, i kako se skinuti. Dakle, nije istina da je ne smije pričati o ad-u,ali je besmisleno pitanje koje je ad najbolje ako se članice zalažu za dojenje. Da se ode u tu raspravu,s  vremenom bi netko mogao protumačiti da Rode kompromitiraju svoj stav, a to bi onda opet povuklo drugačije rasprave.

Na žalost ili na sreću, Rodin forum je jedino i ponavljam jedino mjesto gdje sam mogla dobiti korisne savjete u vezi raznih aspekata roditeljstva, gdje sam riješila razne nedoumice i opet se nisam držala svega kao pijan plota. I ne smatram se Majkom, nego ženom koja pod raznim okolnostima daje najbolje što može za svoje dijete.

----------


## krumpiric

znatiželjke  :Smile:  
mislim da smo pričali o godinu ranijem ili kasnijem izvještaju, ali whatever

http://zaklada.civilnodrustvo.hr/upl..._ivo_pilar.pdf 
stranica 17

----------


## rehab

> Meni nije jasno zasto vi uopce dajete vaznost tako necemu. Zena ima misljenje, ima medij i koristi ga. Ko vama brani da napisete svoj blog s drugacijim misljenjem?
> Osim toga autorica je i pohvalila neke projekte.
> A i ivarica i krumpi su napisali kako kotiramo po anketi.


Ja dajem važnost tom tekstu jer mi je stalo i zato jer mi je Roda prirasla srcu. Iako nisam Roda, nego samo forumašica, i iako su mnogi moji stavovi dijametralno suprotni Rodinim stavovima, nikada se na forumu nisam osjetila nepoželjnom, manje vrijednom ili neprihvaćenom zato jer je moje roditeljstvo drugačije. Dapače, ovdje sam uvijek dobila samo pomoć i koristan savjet, a da ne napominjem koliki mi je gušt pisati i raspravljati (nekad se i posvađati he he) sa ostalim forumašicama, bez obzira na to slažemo li se ili ne slažemo. Zato mi je stalo. I ne bi mi bilo toliko žao, da taj tekst nije našao svoj put do šire javnosti (Index), čime se stvara totalno iskrivljena slika o Rodi. 
Ok draga ženo, ne slažeš se sa Rodinim stavovima, onda odi na drugi portal ili argumentirano iznesi svoje izlaganje. Pisati o dokonim čudakinjama, ženama bez duha, ženama kojima je jedina svrha postojanja njihovo dijete... Mah.

----------


## cipelica

boli nju briga za osobe koje se na ovom forumu dobro osijećaju, boli je briga za rodine stavove...
ma dajte molim vas! da je htjela mogla je pročitati. ili je pročitala a učinilo joj se zgodno iskoristiti rodu.
sve što je napisala, napisala je samo zbog svoje osobne promidžbe!
ako sam protiv nečega ili nekoga imat ću puuuno sljedbenika. međutim to ne znači da ja i moj sljedbenik imamo išta zajeničko ili da znamo za što jesmo.
epp.

----------


## flopica

"mogle bi katkad nešto i pročitati"  :Laughing: 
dovoljno

----------


## Angie75

> Ja dajem važnost tom tekstu jer mi je stalo i zato jer mi je Roda prirasla srcu. Iako nisam Roda, nego samo forumašica, i iako su mnogi moji stavovi dijametralno suprotni Rodinim stavovima


Točno to.

----------


## maria71

momentalno visim na receptima.

i to mi je momentalno  najbolji dio foruma.

 istina je da je sam malo frustrirana s nekim  forumašicama koje su   bolje domaćice od mene, ali  pokušavam proširiti svoje granice  :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

> momentalno visim na receptima.
> 
> i to mi je momentalno  najbolji dio foruma.
> 
>  istina je da je sam malo frustrirana s nekim  forumašicama koje su   bolje domaćice od mene, ali  pokušavam proširiti svoje granice


 :Laughing:  legendo
a priznaj da te dotukla sasa  :Grin:

----------


## maria71

je. strašno nešto.  :kettlebell:  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

znala sam  :lool:

----------


## spajalica

> momentalno visim na receptima.
> 
> i to mi je momentalno  najbolji dio foruma.
> 
>  istina je da je sam malo frustrirana s nekim  forumašicama koje su   bolje domaćice od mene, ali  pokušavam proširiti svoje granice


Meni ja tvoj topic na receptima jedan od drazih.
A i dalje me ova teta ne dira, ni kao rodu, ni kao forumasicu.

----------


## maria71

da se uozbiljim,  eto teta  ima svojih 15 sekundi slave,  bacila hejt i  ima posjećenost na blogu.

----------


## Lili75

Nisma čitala članak jer bih se vjerojatno uzrujala.

Samo ću reći da nije bilo naših curki na MPO i naših kavica ja bih puno teže podnijela našu borbu s neplodnošću.
i još jedno ima liječniak koj iitekako simpatiziraju Rodu: evo dr. Radončić, sa smiješkom simpatiziranja je komentirao moje stavove, rekla sam mu da sve to što znam, znam  s foruma.  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Mene je Roda spasila u danima trudnoće, sve savjete tražim na forumu jer znam da ću dobiti iskren odgovor ali osobno me zasmetalo i zabolilo isto nemogućnost rasprave o AD-u. Znam, znam, Udruga promiče dojenje, ali meni je bilo dosta mog jada što ne mogu dojiti i onda mi to još netko podcrta na forumu onako da zapamtim da je dojenje najbolje za dijete...eto, zabolilo me, da ne pričam o sloganu "Nedojenje ubija". To je bilo ružno za mene osobno.

----------


## mujica

Meni se baš sviđa taj post na bzazz blogu o Majkama s velikim M   :Smile:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

meni se cini da tu ima elemenata govora mrznje. Sto je zakonski u drzavi ovoj kaznjivo. Znate kome se trebate obratiti.

----------


## casa

Ja mislim da većina forumske populacije ne podupire Rodin službeni stav o mnogočemu, i to mi se čini zdravim. Nezdravim na forumu  mi se čini da se o nekim stvarima ne može pisati. Naime, postoje teme gdje se naširoko raspravlja o problematičnoj djeci u 1. razredu osnovne, iako nismo svi psiholozi ni defektolozi po struci, a ne smije se otvoriti tema o adaptiranom mlijeku. Roda podupire dojenje, a ne hranjenje formulom, ali kako se od tog podupiranja došlo do zabrane tema o formulama, meni nije jasno. Osobno sam dojila svo troje djece, i nikad nisam dodavala formulu, tako da ne govorim iz neke vlastite pozicije. Uistinu vjerujem da ako Roda na svom forumu progovara o nasilnom ponašanju prvoškolca, to nikako ne znači da podržava nasilje među djecom. Jednako tako, kad bi se razgovaralo o ad, ne bi se moglo zaključiti da se takva prehrana preporuča. Svejedno, vjerujem da je Roda odlična udruga, i da je doprinijela na mnogo mjesta. I da kritiku, čak i kad nije argumentirana u potpunosti, ni dobronamjerna u potpunosti, treba čuti i o njoj promisliti.

----------


## sirius

Casa, ti se salis da ne znas zbog cega se na ovom forumu ne govori o markama adaptiranog mlijeka ?
cini mi se nevjerojatno da netko tko ima toliko postova nije procitao pravila istog, pa onda razlog zasto se ne gorovi o markama formule se cini kao neki presuceni tabu. : zbunj:

----------


## Deaedi

> Casa, ti se salis da ne znas zbog cega se na ovom forumu ne govori o markama adaptiranog mlijeka ?
> cini mi se nevjerojatno da netko tko ima toliko postova nije procitao pravila istog, pa onda razlog zasto se ne gorovi o markama formule se cini kao neki presuceni tabu. : zbunj:


Nitko ne traži da se govori o markama, nego o hranjenju sa AD-om, bez obzira na marku.

----------


## casa

Nisam mislila na marke mlijeka, kao što se u temama u našoj školi u 1b jedan smeđi mali tuče ostalu djecu ne govori u kojoj je to školi ni kako se taj smeđi zove. Ali, ako netko tko ima toliko postova ( a ima vjerujem mnogo ljudi koji imaju mnogo više postova od mene a koji slično razmišljaju) ne razumije zašto se majka koja se liječi od neke teške bolesti i ne smije dojiti misli li se liječiti, ili pak, neka koja, iako sve žene imaju mlijeka, ipak mlijeka nema i loše se osjeća zbog toga, ne može na forumu požaliti se, zatražiti savjet i dobiti riječ ohrabrenja u nedojenju, savjet u odabiru proizvoda kojim će hraniti vlastito čedo kad ne može drugačije... Kako se na temi dohrane dijele razni svajeti i recepti, pa i marke se spominju... Mislim, ja ozbiljno ne vjerujem u maksimu: Cilj opravdava sredstvo.

----------


## casa

A i da smo se Deadi i ja složile, pa to govori da nije tako luda argumentacija strane koja misli da bi se o tome moglo govoriti na forumu.

----------


## rahela

http://www.roda.hr/article/category/i-monitoring

ja vjerujem da se informacija o adaptiranom može dobiti i drugdje osim na rodinom forumu

----------


## ivarica

Roda je clanica medjunarodne organizacije IBFAN, clanstvo nosi brojne uvjete kojih se pridrzavaju izmejdu ostalih i sve udruge IBCLC savjetnica i drugih dojilackih udruga, i mi moramo paziti da ni na jednoj nasoj akciji, aktivnosti, drustvenoj mrezi, ne kompromitiramo nase clanstvo.

----------


## Deaedi

> http://www.roda.hr/article/category/i-monitoring
> 
> ja vjerujem da se informacija o adaptiranom može dobiti i drugdje osim na rodinom forumu


O svemu i o svakoj temi o kojoj se govori na forumu informacija se može dobiti i drugdje.

----------


## marta

Pa upravo tako.

----------


## sirius

> Nisam mislila na marke mlijeka, kao što se u temama u našoj školi u 1b jedan smeđi mali tuče ostalu djecu ne govori u kojoj je to školi ni kako se taj smeđi zove. Ali, ako netko tko ima toliko postova ( a ima vjerujem mnogo ljudi koji imaju mnogo više postova od mene a koji slično razmišljaju) ne razumije zašto se majka koja se liječi od neke teške bolesti i ne smije dojiti misli li se liječiti, ili pak, neka koja, iako sve žene imaju mlijeka, ipak mlijeka nema i loše se osjeća zbog toga, ne može na forumu požaliti se, zatražiti savjet i dobiti riječ ohrabrenja u nedojenju, savjet u odabiru proizvoda kojim će hraniti vlastito čedo kad ne može drugačije... Kako se na temi dohrane dijele razni svajeti i recepti, pa i marke se spominju... Mislim, ja ozbiljno ne vjerujem u maksimu: Cilj opravdava sredstvo.


O odabiru proizvoda sa kojim se hraniti sigurno se ne moze pricati, jer to znaci spominjanje marke.
Ako postoji neki problem u hranjenju djeteta koje koristi formulu , moze pitati na " zdravlju djece", barem sto se mene tice . Nemam problem s tim, dapace, imam i iskustva pa mozda mogu i pomoci.
 Ali da ce postojati posebne teme sa usporedbom vrste formule, to nece moci, iz svih ovdje navedenih razloga.

----------


## sirius

> O svemu i o svakoj temi o kojoj se govori na forumu informacija se može dobiti i drugdje.


Pa kad se moze.
koliko sam gledala druge forume postoje posebni podforumi o adaptiranom , i zamrznute teme sa svakom pojedinacnom markom. Meni je to marketing.

----------


## rahela

> O svemu i o svakoj temi o kojoj se govori na forumu informacija se može dobiti i drugdje.


pa da
i ja ne kužim u čemu je problem

----------


## AdioMare

Ja sam davala adaptirano i moram reć da ne znam šta se o tome ima toliko pričat.

----------


## casa

Meni se čini da se savjet o tipu proizvodaa kojim hraniti dijete može dati i bez spominjanja marke.Jednako kao što se o pelenama može govoriti i bez spominjanja marke ili o zobenim pahuljicama, ili o kozmetici. Moja su djeca bila dojena, poluplatnenopelenaši, polu bezpelenaši, bez krema, prani samom vodom do godine dana. Ali eto, ima ljudi koji su na forumu ispunili stranica i stranica na temu čime mazati guzu, a ja ne vidim o čemu se tu ima toliko pričati. Pa, oni su imali što, i ne mislim da su time radili neki marketing, niti da su bili plaćeni od strane nekih kompanija, niti da su povećali prodaju pojedinih krema. Jednako kao što mislim da otkako sam napisala da ja nisam mazala nisam ni ja smanjila kupovinu kremica za guzu. Ljudi su razmjenjivali iskustva. I osobno, razumijem razliku u marketingu kreme i formule, ali ostajem pri tome da sam protiv politike: Borimo se za dojenje, i u to ime, čak ni ona majka s karcinomom ne može pitati koje mlijeko je po iskustvu drugih mama najbolje. Vjerujem da svaka od nas osjeća da je to nepravedno, samo što dio smatra da je ta mala nepravednost ništa u usporedbi s onim što se dobiva politikom negovorenja o formuli. Formula nije nužno zlo u mojim očima, to je velik blagoslov za svu onu djecu čije majke ne mogu dojiti. Voljela bih kad bi se udruga Roda i ostale sličen udruge diljem svijeta borile za dojenje, a ne protiv formule. Proizvođači formula nisu neprijatelji dojenja, oni su spas onoj djeci kojoj, nažalost, nije omogućeno da budu dojena. Takav stav želim da zauzme svatko tko se smatra zaštitnikom djece. Pod svatko mislim na prodojeće organizacije kao i na proizvođače mlijeka. Kkao su mi prvi svjetonazorski bliži, tako me i njihov stav više brine.

----------


## rahela

casa, jesi li pročitala link koji sam stavila i ono što je ivarica napisala?

tu ti je odgovor na sva tvoja pitanja

----------


## sirius

Casa, zaista ne vidim razlog zasto bi trebalo velicati formulu.
Svakako je korisno da postoji ( kad je potrebna ) ,ali da je to nesto o cemu bi se trebalo detaljno razgovarati i na Rodinom forumu , iskreno ne vidim razlog. Sto se mene tice , ne bih imala nista protiv da se prodaje iskljucivo u ljekarni na recept.
Kao netko tko je hranio formulom u vrijeme postojanja rodinog foruma , niti u jednom trenutku nisam imala potrebu o formuli razgovarati. Mozda je problem u meni , pa kao i AM , ne vidim sto se tu treba nesto pricati.
Ali opet cu ponoviti, ako netko ima problem u hranjenju (kakanju, nedobivanju na tezini...sto vec) , a koristi formulu ,moze se javiti na " zdravlje djece" i tamo ce se razgovarati o tom problemu i tom djetetu ( kao sto se i do sad razgovaralo) , ali se nece razgovarati o formuli.

----------


## Mima

Ja sam davala adaptirano, i itekako mislim da se o tome ima što pričati, počevši od toga da mi nitko nije znao reći koliko beba treba pojesti.

----------


## sirius

> Ja sam davala adaptirano, i itekako mislim da se o tome ima što pričati, počevši od toga da mi nitko nije znao reći koliko beba treba pojesti.


Pa imaju teme o tome. Koliko se sjecam nedavno sam pisala o jednoj takvoj koju je otvorila lavko.
Ali nema o markama , i koja je bolja , ili koja je losija. 
Neki smatraju da takve teme trebaju postojati. Teme O formuli. 
A ne O djetetu koje koristi formulu.

----------


## Mima

To što sada ima ili nema na rodinom forumu je jedna priča, a što je bilo nekad je druga.

(što sada ima pojma nemam jer otvaram uglavnom teme koje bi jednom riječju mogli nazvati kupus, jer je dobar dio foruma i postao kupusarnica, što se meni, da se razumijemo, sviđa jer je zabavnije)

No u vrijeme "edukativnog foruma" sasvim sigurno se nije smjelo pisati o adaptiranom mlijeku, na bilo koji način, pa su meni nekoliko puta brisani postovi (ili cijele teme na kojima se o tome pričalo) u kojima bih napisala nekome takvu banalnu informaciju kao što je koliko dijete treba pojesti mlijeka.

----------


## sirius

Ne bih znala, mene tada na forumu nije bilo. 
A ako me je i bilo , pratila sam skroz druge teme i to vrlo selektivno jer sam imala ogranicen pristup internetu.
Tako da mogu reci samo za ono sto se dogada zadnjih godina.

----------


## sirius

Hocu reci , Mima , sto je bilo- bilo je.
Danas je ( ipak malo) drugacije , pa opet nije nekima  dobro.
I tako je to... Nitko se nije savrsen rodio.  :Smile:

----------


## Mima

ali imidž, da ne kažem limidž, se gradi godinama, pa onda nije čudno da Rodin možda i nije najbolji.

Nemam pojma kakav je to članak o kojem se sada razglaba, niti mi ga se da čitati, no danas je na poslu na kavi jedna kolegica opsovala Rode kad je čula da su se u Hrv pojavile ospice. Obzirom da si znamo da je na forumu godinama postojala štićena tema na kojoj se zagovaralo necijepljenje, možemo li joj zamjeriti što Rodu doživljava kao udrugu koja propagira necijepljenje? Meni se čini da ne možemo.

----------


## sirius

Kao sto rekoh , glavno da nas ne krive za svicarce u kreditima, sve drugo cemo valjda prezivjeti.

----------


## AdioMare

> Ja sam davala adaptirano, i itekako mislim da se o tome ima što pričati, počevši od toga da mi nitko nije znao reći koliko beba treba pojesti.


Znaci da bi na forumu netko oko takvih pitanja trebao biti educiran. Ili moze odgovoriti bilo tko? 
I koga poslušati? 

Na stranu ovo sto govoriš o necijepljenju, ali za prehranu djeteta se slažem s politikom Udruge i skroz mi je nelogicno da netko to ne prihvaća nego non stop drvi.

----------


## Mima

Joj daj molim te. O kolikim se temama na forumu piše i priča, a tko je za to educiran?! O liječenjima svih vrsta o lijekovima, o alternativnoj medicini, o prehrani, o razvojnim problemima kod djece. Tko je ovdje za to educiran?
Pa nije ovo cybermed gdje se komunikacija odvija na principu pitanja i odgovora nego forum na kojem se razmjenjuju iskustva u svim smjerovima, o tisuću tema. Zašto bi onda baš prehrana adaptiranim mlijekom bila iznimka?

----------


## AdioMare

Moze se pričat o cemu god hoces, ali ako ti ili netko tako gleda na prehranu djeteta do godine dana, a onda neka!
Da me tako neka likusa iza nekog nicka savjetuje oko adaptiranog- mislim, ako se ima o cemu pričat... Ako se nema, navali narode.

----------


## Mima

?? a ne smeta te da te likuše savjetuju, zapravo razmjenjuju iskustva oko motoričkih problema, ili kašnjenja u govoru ili cijepljenja, ili uzimanja ovog ili onog lijeka, hodalica, posjedanja djeteta, dohrane, alergija ..

----------


## AdioMare

Smeta mi.
I odabirem se tu oko TAKVIH stvari ne informirati. 
Ali neću spopadati Udrugu ko da imam 5 godina, tipa, ako ste dali ovo, dajte i ono. 
Malo djetinjasto. Meni neprimjenjivo sve skupa, ne znam tebi?

----------


## Mima

Ne, nimalo djetinjasto, uopće ne vidim što bi tu imalo biti djetinjasto.

Ti se odabireš ne informirati, ali su takve razmjene iskustava na forumu dozvoljene - dakle needuciranost ne može biti argument za zabranu rasprave o adaptiranom mlijeku. 

Udruga može dozvoliti ili ne dozvoliti što god hoće na svom forumu, ali ne možemo braniti te odabire lošim argumentima, kaj ne. Ili tvrditi da nije istina da je nedozvoljeno.

Btw. žalosno je nazivati žene koje ovdje dijele iskustva svih vrsta nekakvim likušama; ja mislim da je ovo dragocjeno mjesto, i ja sam na njemu od "nekih likuša" dobila itekakvih korisnih savjeta

----------


## AdioMare

Mislim, dodjes kod nekog doma tko ti dozvoli da pusis, pijes, hrces, jedes u dnevnoj, a ti baš zapela sto se moraš izuti.
Jednostavno postuj ili idi ca, ne znam šta je nejasno.

Neću objašnjavati puno, vidim gdje pucas.
Niti su svi obrazovani za sva područja, niti imaju iskustva sa svime. To ne znaci da nisu dobronamjerni, ali osobu iza nicka treba uzeti s rezervom.

----------


## AdioMare

I nije isto kada pričamo o receptima, školi, o cijepljenju i dobrano ili glavnoj prehrani.

----------


## AdioMare

Dohrani.

Naravno, i ja sam ovdje stekla prijateljice i drage ljude, ali jasno mi je zasto ne daju pričati od AD-u. I poštujem, ne cackam.

----------


## Mima

Pa ne, to je više kao da netko traži od tebe da se izuješ jer mu smetaju gosti u cipelama, a uvjerava te da to traži jer ti ne može garantirati sigurnost ukoliko hodaš u cipelama po njegovom stanu, ili te uvjerava da te uopće ne traži da se izuvaš.

----------


## Mima

Pa o receptima ili sniženjima sigurno da nije isto kao o prehrani beba ili dohrani. 
Ali o cijepljenju, motorici, dohrani, prehrani, liječenju i nizu drugih tema - ne vidim razlike.

----------


## AdioMare

A gle, moze bit. Ali to je jednostavno tako jer tako moze biti.

Oprosti ako zvucim nabrijano, imam visoku temp i baš se pitam šta mi sad ovo treba.

----------


## AdioMare

> Ali o cijepljenju, motorici, dohrani, prehrani, liječenju i nizu drugih tema - ne vidim razlike.


Istina, ni ja. 
Ali to me nekako ne opravdava da trazim AD ako već postoji nešto drugo sto isto treba uzimati s rezervom. Samo to.

----------


## Anci

> Dohrani.
> 
> Naravno, i ja sam ovdje stekla prijateljice i drage ljude, ali jasno mi je zasto ne daju pričati od AD-u. I poštujem, ne cackam.



Am, ja se slazem s ovime sto si rekla. I meni je skroz legitimno od rode da tako postavi stvari. Postenije nego s needuciranosti. Ovo mi je iskren stav, nekome pase, nekome ne. Nije se rodio tko je svima ugodio, da zavrsim u tom tonu  :Grin:

----------


## Bubica

> Pa ne, to je više kao da netko traži od tebe da se izuješ jer mu smetaju gosti u cipelama, a uvjerava te da to traži jer ti ne može garantirati sigurnost ukoliko hodaš u cipelama po njegovom stanu, ili te uvjerava da te uopće ne traži da se izuvaš.


tu je srž problema. KOliko god Udruga godinama pokušava objasniti svoj stav o reklamiranju nadomjestaka, koliko god imala čvrst stav u tome da ustraje u borbi za implementaciju kodeksa reklamiranja nadomjestaka, koliko god je u stručnoj i NGO javnosti zapravo poštivana zbog toga; konačno, koliko god imala i materijalne štete zbog toga, jer naprosto mora odbiti brdo finansijera zbog toga što oni imaju veze s nadomjescima (pojednostavljeno) - ipak se stalno javlja grupa korisnika koji nas uvjeravaju da ništa od toga nije valjan razlog nego je razlog upravo to što mi sebe, a ne njih doživljavamo kao mame s velikim M. 

ne kužim, posebno ne kužim zato što sam i sama starije dijete hranila adaptiranim. Ova udruga nije nastala iz dosade nego iz potrebe.

----------


## Mima

Razmjena iskustava o hranjenju adaptiranim mlijekom nema ama baš nikakve veze sa reklamiranjem, a logika kojom si iz mojih citiranih rečenica izvukla ovaj zaključak mi nikako nije jasna.

----------


## Ginger

Ja ne kuzim zasto je toliki problem sto je zabranjeno pricati o adaptiranom
To je stav Udruge, vec su clanice rekle
Nitko nije rekao da je netko manje dobra mama zato sto hrani svoje dijete ovako ili onako

Meni je ta zabrana jednaka zabrani pusenja u mom stanu
To je tako - moj stav je da se ne pusi i gotovo
Al casu vina mozes dobiti uvijek  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

Ja sam rekla da se pusiti moze, ali na balkonu. :Grin:

----------


## mujica

[QUOTE=Mima;2728751]no danas je na poslu na kavi jedna kolegica opsovala Rode kad je čula da su se u Hrv pojavile ospice. /QUOTE]

Čisto radi istinojublja, ili kak bi se po naški reklo, "for d sejk of truth", moram informirati da velika većina dosadašnjih bolesnika od ospica u rvackoj, iako nisu cijepljeni, ne pripadaju Rodama, "M"ajkama i djeci istih. Preciznije, za veliku većinu znam da ne pripadaju toj kategoriji, a tek za mali dio oboljelih ne znam pripadaju li ili ne.
Većinom se radi se o osobama koje su necijepljene, ali iz posve drugih razloga. Ne zato što forumiraju po Rodi ili zato što su im "M"ajke s velikim M. 
To ne znači da se neće uskoro proširiti i među djecama "M"ajki, ali za sada nije tako. Živi bili pa vidili. Možda uskoro, možda ne...  :Grin:

----------


## lukab

ja ne kužim u čemu je problem? 
Roda ima određena pravila, ako hoćeš hoćeš - ako nećeš nećeš...
to je kao da na vegetarijanski forum ideš tražiti dobar recept za biftek... i onda kad ti to zabrane - popljuješ ih javno jer su ovaki ili onaki...
ivarica je napisala kako stoje stvari - onak službeno... mislim da je sve jasno  :Smile:

----------


## casa

Javljam da sam ja opet danas pročitala taj link i da se osobno ne slažem. Godinama forumiram, mislim da je Roda jedna društveno vrijedna udruga, da je doprinijela jako mnogo roditeljstvu u Hrvata. Razumijem koji su razlozi negovorenja o formulu na forumu, ali meni ti razlozi nisu logični i osobno mislim da nedopuštanjem razgovora o formuli na forumu osim što podižemo svijest o važnosti dojenja, iako mi je i to čak upitno, uskraćujemo mogućnost savjetovanja s drugim mamama onim mamama koje nisu imale tako postavljen natalni horoskop da mogu dojiti i da je to nepravedno prema tim mamama. Prihvaćam ja ta pravila, ali ih propitujem i cackam, kako je netko gore rekao. Vjerujem da je za Rodu vrijedno da ima onih koji čačkaju jer svaki je stav moguće preispitati, pa ostati pri njemu s boljom argumetacijom ili ga promijeniti. 
I tako neka je mama objavila članak u kojem ružno napada udrugu, i sad možemo misliti da je to jedna sfrustrirana glupača, ili promisliti o onim stvarima koje žena navodi kao problem. Pa, ne moramo sve prihvatiti, ali može li se kritički promisliti?

----------


## casa

A što se tiče toga o čemu se tu ima govoriti... Što ja znam, ali očito ljudi imaju potrebu o tome govoriti, bar neki. I sad ja za par godina rodim 4. i nekim čudom nemam mlijeka ili nedajBože obolim tako da ne smijem dojiti, i postavim pitanje na forumu, izbezumljena i potpuno nepripremljena na situaciju, koje ste mlijeko davale u nadi da će mi poznata forumska imena odgovoriti... Ali to ne može, jer nije dopušteno. Meni je to bezveze...

----------


## Bubica

> A što se tiče toga o čemu se tu ima govoriti... Što ja znam, ali očito ljudi imaju potrebu o tome govoriti, bar neki. I sad ja za par godina rodim 4. i nekim čudom nemam mlijeka ili nedajBože obolim tako da ne smijem dojiti, i postavim pitanje na forumu, izbezumljena i potpuno nepripremljena na situaciju, koje ste mlijeko davale u nadi da će mi poznata forumska imena odgovoriti... Ali to ne može, jer nije dopušteno. Meni je to bezveze...


uopce nisam sigurna da li bi se nam ovom topiku trebala rasprava nastaviti u tom smjeru, ali eto, ja sam 2000. godine bila ta mama. Da je te godine bilo ovog foruma vjerojatno bi imala priliku shvatiti da nije problem u tome što ja nemam milijeka, već bih prvih dana shvatila da imamo problem jer mi dijete danima ne kaka,  da je skroz ok da beba od par dana starosti visi cijeli dan na cici, naučila bi kako mu olakšati dojenje, navući mlijeko....ma mogla bi ovako do sutra. Niš od toga nisam znala, dapače, standard je bio da dijete treba ritam, hranjenje svaka tri sata, ne na cicu više od ne znam koliko puta dnevno. rezultat - s mjesec dana starosti porođajna težina i nadomjestak. Na žalost, još jako puno mama u Hrvatskoj dobiva ovakve savjete, i od stručnjaka i u parku, iako danas, prvenstveno zahvaljujuć rodi, svi imamo priliku znati bolje.

----------


## lukab

Ja bi ti recimo odgovorila da se posavjetujes s pedijatrom s obzirom na uzrast i eventualne probavne smetnje kod djeteta... bez spominjanja imena formula... 
a procitaj post od ivarice... mozes cackat kolko hoces - nema sanse da se to promijeni...

----------


## sirius

Prvo dijete sam dojila bez Rode , imali smo razne krize sa uhodavanjem.
u jednom trenutku u dobi od 4 mj mi je zastekao refleks otpustanja mlijeka zbog moje dehidracije, pa smo ( nakon konzultacije sa pedijatrom) nakon iskljucivog dojenja zavrsili na formuli.
Jedino sto mi je tada spasilo dojenje jest bila unicefova knjizica za voditeljice grupa za dojenje. Nitko drugi mi nije dao nikakav drugi savjet , niti znao dati , vezano uz dojenje. Nakon dva tjedna dijete sam vratila na iskljucivo dojenje.
Drugo dijete je hranjeno formulom , prvo sto sam naucila u bolnici ( dugotrajna hospitalizacija) da je svaka formula -ista, osim ako dijete nema neke specificne potrebe. Kad su se pojavili problemi, rijesavla sam ih u 5 minuta u jednom telefonskom razgovoru sa pedijatrom. Dijete je imalo specificnu potrebu , pedijatar je rekao koju ( ne zapravo koju, nego kakvu) formulu. Problema nema.
Od tad je proslo dosta godina ,sa odmakom i dalje ne vidim nikakav problem da se ne pise o markama i analizira svaka.
Zaista je neusporedivo jednostavnije dobiti koristan savjet za dijete hranjeno formulom , nego za dojeno dijete.

----------


## Mima

Po n-ti puta: na Rodinom forumu je zabranjeno razgovarati o hranjenju adaptiranim mlijekom općenito, a ne samo o markama.
a to da je lako dobiti savjet - malo morgen.

----------


## Cubana

Kad već pričamo o svačemu, može li link na ovaj portal http://dokaziumedicini.hr/  ići stickan u nekonvencionalnu?
Ono, zaključan, samo da je tamo.
Kad smo već edukativni, neka to tamo stoji, bez propitkivanja, bez savjetovanja, samo kao informacija?

----------


## mujica

X

----------


## sirius

Sto se mene tice, moze.

----------


## sirius

> Po n-ti puta: na Rodinom forumu je zabranjeno razgovarati o hranjenju adaptiranim mlijekom općenito, a ne samo o markama.
> a to da je lako dobiti savjet - malo morgen.


Eto , na mojim podforumima sigurno nije. Vise puta su bile teme o broju obroka, kakanju , nekakanju , grcevima ili cemu vec , i nitko ih nije brisao ili zakljucavao.
Marke se ne smiju i dalje spominjati.

----------


## sirius

> Kad već pričamo o svačemu, može li link na ovaj portal http://dokaziumedicini.hr/  ići stickan u nekonvencionalnu?
> Ono, zaključan, samo da je tamo.
> Kad smo već edukativni, neka to tamo stoji, bez propitkivanja, bez savjetovanja, samo kao informacija?


Jos samo da dodam da je Roda partnerska udruga. Dvoje nas je nedavno bilo na njihovoj radionici , a vise nego nekoliko clanica se javilo za prevodenje sazetaka na hrvatski...

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

> Kad već pričamo o svačemu, može li link na ovaj portal http://dokaziumedicini.hr/  ići stickan u nekonvencionalnu?
> Ono, zaključan, samo da je tamo.
> Kad smo već edukativni, neka to tamo stoji, bez propitkivanja, bez savjetovanja, samo kao informacija?


E, super za link. Odmah sam im postavila pitanje.

Zna li netko kad mogu očekivati odgovor?

----------


## casa

Dakle, na forumu se može reći kakvu formulu je tko davao ali ne i koju. Zapravo, ako sad razumijem što sirius govori, samo ime marke nije dopušteno, a sve ostalo jest. To je različito od mog malog iskustva na temu razgovora o formuli na forumu. Ako je tako, onda se slažemo.
I Bubica, strašno me smeta kako se stalno na temu ne mogu dojiti, daju savjeti osnaživanja, podrške dojenju, kad uistinu postoji malen broj žena koje uz svu podršku i ohrabrenje mlijeka nema ( osobno poznajem djevojku koja mlijeka nije imala a svi su je osnaživali i ohrabrivali, a na kraju su izmučenoj i krivoj ženi dijagnosticirali šitnjaču koju je operirala, a ona je 3 mjeseca vjerovala da čim se opusti, mlijeko će nadoć nastavi li izdajati svako 4 sata i stavljajući uporno dijet na prsa) ili kad se kad netko kaže ne mogu dojiti radi lijekova koje uzimam, uvijek nađe bar deset glava na forumu da upozori da treba tražiti zamjensku terapiju koja ne smeta dojenju, a takve terapije nema za sve bolesti. Roda osim što pruža podršku majkama s problemima u dojenju, treba pružiti podršku i majkama koje ne mogu dojiti. I u ime te podrške dopustiti da na njenom forumu žene raspravljaju o tome kakvom, a ne kojom, formulom hraniti dijete.

----------


## Mima

To što kaže sirius je različito i od mog iskustva na forumu, kao što sam već bila i napisala.

----------


## Mima

> Jos samo da dodam da je Roda partnerska udruga. Dvoje nas je nedavno bilo na njihovoj radionici , a vise nego nekoliko clanica se javilo za prevodenje sazetaka na hrvatski...


Stvarno? Što oni misle o rodinom zaštićenom forumu o alternativnoj medicini?

----------


## spajalica

> Stvarno? Što oni misle o rodinom *zaštićenom forumu* o alternativnoj medicini?


kako mislis zasticenom? mislis na nekonvencionalnu?

----------


## Mima

Da, naravno, na nekonvencionalnu. Ovo kako mislim zaštićenom se zezaš ili kaj?

----------


## sirius

On godinama nije " zasticen" od kritike. Samo od trolanja.

----------


## spajalica

ne, ne zezam se. zbunilo me forum, jer to je podforum, na koji doduse ne idem, jer se nazivciram. no ipak ponekad ne mogu izdrzati, pa tamo ugalvnom drzim istu starnu kao i mujica i Cubana.

edit: mislila sam da propustam nesto sto je zakljucano ili se ne moze postati ili tako nesto.

----------


## Mima

Pa onda pročitaj pravila tog podforuma, pa ćeš vidjeti što mislim kad kažem zaštićenom.

----------


## Bubica

> Dakle, na forumu se može reći kakvu formulu je tko davao ali ne i koju. Zapravo, ako sad razumijem što sirius govori, samo ime marke nije dopušteno, a sve ostalo jest. To je različito od mog malog iskustva na temu razgovora o formuli na forumu. Ako je tako, onda se slažemo.
> I Bubica, strašno me smeta kako se stalno na temu ne mogu dojiti, daju savjeti osnaživanja, podrške dojenju, kad uistinu postoji malen broj žena koje uz svu podršku i ohrabrenje mlijeka nema ( osobno poznajem djevojku koja mlijeka nije imala a svi su je osnaživali i ohrabrivali, a na kraju su izmučenoj i krivoj ženi dijagnosticirali šitnjaču koju je operirala, a ona je 3 mjeseca vjerovala da čim se opusti, mlijeko će nadoć nastavi li izdajati svako 4 sata i stavljajući uporno dijet na prsa) ili kad se kad netko kaže ne mogu dojiti radi lijekova koje uzimam, uvijek nađe bar deset glava na forumu da upozori da treba tražiti zamjensku terapiju koja ne smeta dojenju, a takve terapije nema za sve bolesti. Roda osim što pruža podršku majkama s problemima u dojenju, treba pružiti podršku i majkama koje ne mogu dojiti. I u ime te podrške dopustiti da na njenom forumu žene raspravljaju o tome kakvom, a ne kojom, formulom hraniti dijete.


naravno da postoji, kako i ti kažeš, mali broj žena koje stvarno ne mogu dojiti. Ali, što su ljudi u toj situaciji ili što bi savjetnice u toj situaciji trebale napraviti ako je i liječnicima trebalo tri mjeseca da nadju fiziološki uzrok. Druga krajnost je da na svako: "ne mogu dojiti" odmah reagiramo s "ok, podržavamo te u tome". Pa toga ima dovoljno u općoj javnosti, zašto i tu? 

ja sam razumjela ove priče 2003. ili 2004. dok je roda gradila svoj image i ljudi nisu znali što ih čeka, ali mislim da sada svaka nova korisnica koja se registrira na forum zna što ju na ovom forumu očekuje i što tu može dobiti.

----------


## spajalica

> Pa onda pročitaj pravila tog podforuma, pa ćeš vidjeti što mislim kad kažem zaštićenom.


mislis na mene ili sirius? ja fakat ne bi, neda mi se nervirati, mada znam onaj dio koji moderatori znaju postati, da podsjete na pravila.

----------


## cvijeta73

> ne, ne zezam se. zbunilo me forum, jer to je podforum, na koji doduse ne idem, jer se nazivciram. no ipak ponekad ne mogu izdrzati, pa tamo ugalvnom drzim istu starnu kao i mujica i Cubana.


prije par godina, to nije bilo moguće. sad je.
isto kao i razgovor oko formule, bez marki, što kaže sirius.
to je bar moj dojam, nije provjereno.
a inače, ja ne pamtim kad je neki post na forumu brisan u zadnje vrijeme, stvarno ne. ma u zadnje vrijeme ne pamtim ni neku vruću temu sa vrućim forumskim svađama. 
dok se dobro sjećam metli prethodne administratorice foruma  :Grin:  
sad je sve nekako jako tolerantno. za ranije ne znam, al nije bilo tako kad sam ja došla na forum, prije 7 godina.

----------


## Mima

> On godinama nije " zasticen" od kritike. Samo od trolanja.


Prema pravilima koja stoje na njemu, jest zaštićen od kritike, a baš se nedavno netko i u praksi pozivao na ta pravila.

Što tko procjenjuje trolanjem - tj. to što ti procjenjuješ da mujica trola kad se javlja na svaku temu na tom podforumu, to je stvarno vrlo subjektivna procjena.

Bilo kako bilo, čudi da portal osnovan radi "zaštite laika od prevaranata i šarlatana koji nude čudotvorne terapije za liječenje i sprječavanje bolesti, a koje se ne temelje na odgovarajućim znanstvenim dokazima."  ima za partnera udrugu koja na svom internetskom forumu uopće ima podforum o alternativnoj medicini, a kamoli zaštićeni.

----------


## Lili75

uopće se ne slažem s Mimom na temu podforuma o nekonvencionalnoj medicini.

----------


## Mima

A u čemu se ne slažeš? Da taj podforum postoji? Ili da na njemu stoji pravilo koje kaže da na njemu nisu dopuštene rasprave o utemeljenosti metoda o kojima se piše?

----------


## Lili75

> uopće se ne slažem s Mimom na temu podforuma o nekonvencionalnoj medicini.


Da se nadopunim, meni izgleda da je *mujica* na tom podforumu od strane moderatorica zaštićen ko lički medvjed  :Smile:  no offence *mujica*.

Eto sve je u očima promatrača, ne može Roda zadovoljit sve nas,a ni ne treba.

----------


## Lili75

> A u čemu se ne slažeš? Da taj podforum postoji? Ili da na njemu stoji pravilo koje kaže da na njemu nisu dopuštene rasprave o utemeljenosti metoda o kojima se piše?


*Mima* pisale smo istodobno.  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> Prema pravilima koja stoje na njemu, jest zaštićen od kritike, a baš se nedavno netko i u praksi pozivao na ta pravila.
> 
> Što tko procjenjuje trolanjem - tj. to što ti procjenjuješ da mujica trola kad se javlja na svaku temu na tom podforumu, to je stvarno vrlo subjektivna procjena.
> 
> Bilo kako bilo, čudi da portal osnovan radi "zaštite laika od prevaranata i šarlatana koji nude čudotvorne terapije za liječenje i sprječavanje bolesti, a koje se ne temelje na odgovarajućim znanstvenim dokazima."  ima za partnera udrugu koja na svom internetskom forumu uopće ima podforum o alternativnoj medicini, a kamoli zaštićeni.


kao sto se rekla , nije se rodio taj tko bi svima udovoljio.
Eto, danas moze mujica doci i na svakoj aktivnoj temi napisati da je to glupost i neprovjereno, moze staviti  link koji to potvrduje ...i tako, a onda moze pustiti osobu koja koja  je temu otvorila da mu povjeruje ili ne. Ako mujica nastavi bombardirati temu ili otvaracicu teme , tada moderator moze procjeniti da dosaduje.
Da ki je to subjektivna porocjena - jest. Ali takav je zivot, apsolutna objektivnost ne postoji.
Naravno, mujica ima i pravo otvoriti svoju temu , gdje god zeli , i pisati sto god zeli protiv neke teme .

----------


## Mima

:lool:  ahahahaha da zaštićen kao lički medvjed .. ok, stvarno je sve očito u očima promatrača

----------


## cvijeta73

> A u čemu se ne slažeš? Da taj podforum postoji? Ili da na njemu stoji pravilo koje kaže da na njemu nisu dopuštene rasprave o utemeljenosti metoda o kojima se piše?


pa zadnje što se sjećam je tema o onim nekim 12 DNA, rekonekcija il kako već.
nije baš da nije bilo rasprave i da je otvaračica topika u miru mogla čitati iskustva forumaša o rekonekciji :D

----------


## sirius

Nije mozda bilo iskustva , ali su se modratori morali rekonektirati na forum.

----------


## Lili75

> pa zadnje što se sjećam je tema o onim nekim 12 DNA, rekonekcija il kako već.
> nije baš da *nije* bilo rasprave i da je *otvaračica topika u miru mogla čitati iskustva forumaša* o rekonekciji :D


e baš tako, a još se tema razgranala u skroz druge vode.Ne može se pratiti tijek jer on stalno upada i prekida, msilim da bi mu u razgovoru uživo rekla: Čekaj da završim ili pusti druge da kažu svoje :D

----------


## spajalica

ja cu reci mozda mujica u ocima onih koji se ne slazu s njegovim misljenjem je zasticen ko licki medjvjed, ali u mojim ocima on je samo osoba koja ima volje za ono sto ja nemam.
ajme cvijeta opet me sjeti na tih tucet lanaca. ja ne znam sto jos nisu dobili nobela za sve te silne lance

----------


## casa

> naravno da postoji, kako i ti kažeš, mali broj žena koje stvarno ne mogu dojiti. Ali, što su ljudi u toj situaciji ili što bi savjetnice u toj situaciji trebale napraviti ako je i liječnicima trebalo tri mjeseca da nadju fiziološki uzrok. Druga krajnost je da na svako: "ne mogu dojiti" odmah reagiramo s "ok, podržavamo te u tome". Pa toga ima dovoljno u općoj javnosti, zašto i tu? 
> 
> ja sam razumjela ove priče 2003. ili 2004. dok je roda gradila svoj image i ljudi nisu znali što ih čeka, ali mislim da sada svaka nova korisnica koja se registrira na forum zna što ju na ovom forumu očekuje i što tu može dobiti.


Ja ne govorim o tome da ako mene smeta da se na svako ne mogu dojiti nekritički dijele osnaženja... Ono to mene živcira i to je subjektivno i moram se s tim nositi kako znam i umijem. Goorim o tome da ako žena ne može dojiti zašto na Rodinom forumu ne bi mogla potražiti pomoć oko toga kakvo će mlijeko davati svom čedu. Sirius kaže da se to sad može, ja joj vjerujem i mislim da tako treba biti. Pa, kako će se podizati svijest o važnosti dojenja tako će se paralelno podizati svijest i da nema uvijek alternativne terapije i da nemaju svi mlijeka, pa će za 15 godina kad budem forumilala kao baka biti manje ovih postova ohrabrenja, te će oni uslijediti tek kad se utvrdi da žena može dojiti. 
Što se tiče zaštićenosti, otkako sam ja na forumu nemam dojam da je netko zaštićeniji, i jasno mi je da moderatori moraju moderirati i da je to subjektivno. Mene samo smeta što sam stekla dojam da o formuli nema razgovora. Kažete da sam stekla krivi dojam. Budući osobno nemam tih problema, a ni vremena za malo istraživanje, vjrujem. I izražavam stav da forum u ime onih žena koje ne mogu dojiti treba omekšati stav zaštite dojenja u smislu prestanka borbe protiv formule.

----------


## Ginger

dajte, nemojte spajku s tim dna  :lool: 
mam ce ubacit neki workout da se smiri  :Grin: 
spajka  :Kiss: 

mislim, ak te ne zanima, ne citaj - bar ja tako

----------


## Cubana

> Goorim o tome da ako žena ne može dojiti zašto na Rodinom forumu ne bi mogla potražiti pomoć oko toga kakvo će mlijeko davati svom čedu.


A zašto bi to mogla?
Jel Rodin forum neka stavka u Zakonu o zdravstvenoj zaštiti? Nije. Roda ima svoja pravila. 
Pa čovječe, znam koja muka se prolazi dok se nađu sponzori za neki događaj, a kamoli još oni koji udovoljavaju uvjetima nereklamiranja AD.
To je politika kuće. 
Tu pomoć će naći negdje drugdje. Ako ništa drugo, na kutiji mlijeka.

----------


## sirius

> Ja ne govorim o tome da ako mene smeta da se na svako ne mogu dojiti nekritički dijele osnaženja... Ono to mene živcira i to je subjektivno i moram se s tim nositi kako znam i umijem. Goorim o tome da ako žena ne može dojiti zašto na Rodinom forumu ne bi mogla potražiti pomoć oko toga kakvo će mlijeko davati svom čedu. Sirius kaže da se to sad može, ja joj vjerujem i mislim da tako treba biti. Pa, kako će se podizati svijest o važnosti dojenja tako će se paralelno podizati svijest i da nema uvijek alternativne terapije i da nemaju svi mlijeka, pa će za 15 godina kad budem forumilala kao baka biti manje ovih postova ohrabrenja, te će oni uslijediti tek kad se utvrdi da žena može dojiti. 
> Što se tiče zaštićenosti, otkako sam ja na forumu nemam dojam da je netko zaštićeniji, i jasno mi je da moderatori moraju moderirati i da je to subjektivno. Mene samo smeta što sam stekla dojam da o formuli nema razgovora. Kažete da sam stekla krivi dojam. Budući osobno nemam tih problema, a ni vremena za malo istraživanje, vjrujem. I izražavam stav da forum u ime onih žena koje ne mogu dojiti treba omekšati stav zaštite dojenja u smislu prestanka borbe protiv formule.


Ne forumu se i dalje ne razgovara O formuli. Nego se razgovara O djeci i problemima koje imaju , a hranjeni su SA formulom.  :Wink: 
Na podforumima o monitoringu ce se i dalje pisati protiv marketinga formule, i zasto je to potrebno.

----------


## casa

OK, i borba protiv marketinga formule nije isto što i borba protiv formule. Za prvu sam svim srcem, i još se sjećam vlastitog zgražanja paketima Sretna beba, ali drugu ne podržavam i smatram ju štetnom. Vrijedno je dopustiti da nemamo svi isti stav. Ova rasprava ovdje uvjerila me da se Rodin stav vremenom ipak omekšao, jer još ništa izbrisano nije. Dojma sam da bi prije 5 godina nešto bilo obrisano. 
Za 5 godina će vjerojatno sve biti kako ja hoću.  :Razz:

----------


## Inesz

Roda je udruga koja se između ostalog bavi promicanjem, poticanjem i zaštitom dojenja.

Udruga Roditelji u akciji-Roda, *nije javna zdravstvena ustanova* koja ima obvezu zadovoljavati sve specifične potrebe populacije i tako npr. Udruga Roda nema javnu obvezu davati savjete o prehrani dojenčadi adaptiranim mlijekom. Za takve savjete treba se obratiti nadležnom zdravstvenom djelatniku.

Isto tako Udruga ustrojava i moderira svoj javni forum prema ciljevima i načelima svoga rada. Tko misli da treba drukčije, može predlagati promjene, ali o tome će odlučiti Upravni odbor i članovi Udruge Roditelji u akciji-Roda.

----------


## sirius

> OK, i borba protiv marketinga formule nije isto što i borba protiv formule. Za prvu sam svim srcem, i još se sjećam vlastitog zgražanja paketima Sretna beba, ali drugu ne podržavam i smatram ju štetnom. Vrijedno je dopustiti da nemamo svi isti stav. Ova rasprava ovdje uvjerila me da se Rodin stav vremenom ipak omekšao, jer još ništa izbrisano nije. Dojma sam da bi prije 5 godina nešto bilo obrisano. 
> Za 5 godina će vjerojatno sve biti kako ja hoću.


Samo sto ti ne vidis ,  da je onako kako ti hoces , nacin na koji se podrzava - marketing.

----------


## casa

Možda.

----------


## KrisZg

Koji ce mi kufer pomoc oko davanja AD?? Pa to imas na svakom uglu..od rodilista pa do svake ljekarne s time da su farmaceuti ipak osposobljeniji za davanje savjeta o AD. Uputstva na kutiji su shvatljiva i 14-god muskom djetetu (provjereno).Mi trenutno kombiniramo pa niti jednom nisam potrazila savjet o AD ali jesam provjeravala jel mi je tehnika dojenja ok i jel radimo dobro a to neces naci na svakom uglu. Raspravljati o ad-u mi je bespredmetno kao i raspravljati o receptu za gotove kasice: kupis, ugrijes i posluzis. Nije mi potreban virtualni prostor da bih opravdala/dobila podrsku to sto sam djetetu smutila bocicu ali mi je dobrodosao da uvidim da je dojenje moguce i uz moj problem . Ukoliko bi mi dijete imalo problem s hranjenjem tj. s mojim izborom odredenog mlijeka ne bih definitivno pomoc trazila na forumu, tu bi se obratila pedijatru/patronaznoj/farmaceutu.

----------


## laumi

casa, spomenula si podršku majkama koje iz bilo kojeg razloga ne mogu dojiti - vjeruj mi na riječ da niti jednoj od nas ne bi palo na pamet osuđivati ih ili ih uvjeravati da su mogle ili trebale postupiti "bolje". Ako se radi o ženi koja se javila kako bi dobila razumijevanje i podršku u trenutku koji je za nju težak, dobit će razumijevanje i podršku, bez propitivanja razloga zbog kojih dojenje nije uspjelo.  Ako se radi o ženi koja nam se javila jer traži informacije o tome kako - nakon prethodnog neuspješnog dojenja - uspjeti dojiti sljedeće dijete, pitat ćemo je o prethodnom dojenju, da vidimo gdje je krenulo krivo tako da te stvari može ispraviti u idućem dojenju.

Svjesne smo boli koju osjećaju majke koje su željele dojiti, a nisu mogle ili uspjele iz bilo kojeg razloga (i ja sam jedna od njih, s prvim djetetom). No o formuli ne pišemo niti savjetujemo upravo iz onog razloga koji je ivarica napisala. Ako se u razgovoru sa ženom koja traži savjet u vezi dojenja ispostavi da zaista treba nadohranjivati dijete formulom, to ćemo joj i reći, naravno, no savjete o vrsti formule i količini koju bi dijete trebalo pojesti prepuštamo pedijatrima.

----------


## Mima

KrisZg, na kojoj kutiji piše koliko formule dijete treba popiti?

----------


## lukab

> Roda je udruga koja se između ostalog bavi promicanjem, poticanjem i zaštitom dojenja.
> 
> Udruga Roditelji u akciji-Roda, *nije javna zdravstvena ustanova* koja ima obvezu zadovoljavati sve specifične potrebe populacije i tako npr. Udruga Roda nema javnu obvezu davati savjete o prehrani dojenčadi adaptiranim mlijekom. Za takve savjete treba se obratiti nadležnom zdravstvenom djelatniku.
> 
> Isto tako Udruga ustrojava i moderira svoj javni forum prema ciljevima i načelima svoga rada. Tko misli da treba drukčije, može predlagati promjene, ali o tome će odlučiti Upravni odbor i članovi Udruge Roditelji u akciji-Roda.


XXXXX

isto kao što forum za vegetarijance nije za ljude koji vole krkat piceke... i vegetarijanci nisu dužni picekoljupcima uvažavat postove o tome da li je varaždinski pohanac bolji od međimurskog piceka... ako dotični žele razgovarat o toj temi onda će pronaći forum gdje se to može...

----------


## KrisZg

Pa kod uputa za pripremu...bar tako na mojoj uz napomenu da je svako dijete razlicito i kolicina obroka moze varirati. I tu info mozes dobiti u rodilistu, cak imaju i neke loptice s kojima demonstriraju. Ja se drzim uputstva o pripremi a to dal ona popije ili ne prepustam njoj ako ne popije bacim. Ako popije i djeluje gladno dobije jos. Ja niti dan danas nakon 2,5 mj ne znam koliko ona zapravo pojede jer nam se citav dan i noc svodi na sisanje i dohranu i svaki dan je razlicito ali opet ne premasuje te tablice. Napominjem, kada bi imala nedoumicu koliko mi dijete pojede u odnosu "koliko treba" obratila bi se pedijatru, jer ako bi bila uzrujana radi kolicine obroka sto ce mi pomoci sto mali Marko od xy forumasice popije toliko??

----------


## lukab

gle, da se razumijemo - ne osuđujem nikoga, iskreno - svejedno mi je kako će tko hraniti svoje dijete, imam neku želju i potrebu pomoć nekome oko dojenja ako to želi, ali ne petljam se i ne guram nos gdje mi nije mjesto...
imam puno primjera ne dojenja u svojoj okolini i nisam im se nikad petljala pa čak i kad im je razlog bio "ne da mi se" ili "ovako mi je lakše"

ali mislim da su razlozi ovog pravila na forumu prilično jasni...

----------


## Mima

> Pa kod uputa za pripremu...bar tako na mojoj uz napomenu da je svako dijete razlicito i kolicina obroka moze varirati. I tu info mozes dobiti u rodilistu, cak imaju i neke loptice s kojima demonstriraju. Ja se drzim uputstva o pripremi a to dal ona popije ili ne prepustam njoj ako ne popije bacim. Ako popije i djeluje gladno dobije jos. Ja niti dan danas nakon 2,5 mj ne znam koliko ona zapravo pojede jer nam se citav dan i noc svodi na sisanje i dohranu i svaki dan je razlicito ali opet ne premasuje te tablice. Napominjem, kada bi imala nedoumicu koliko mi dijete pojede u odnosu "koliko treba" obratila bi se pedijatru, jer ako bi bila uzrujana radi kolicine obroka sto ce mi pomoci sto mali Marko od xy forumasice popije toliko??


Eto vidiš, ne znaš, i to ne piše na kutiji. Možda onaj dečko od 14 godina zna.

----------


## KrisZg

> Eto vidiš, ne znaš, i to ne piše na kutiji. Možda onaj dečko od 14 godina zna.


Znam koliko popije AD a ne znam koliko sve skupa u danu popije mlijeka jer ne znam koliko izvuce. Uopce ne razumijem sada tvoj komentar, pa te molim da mi pojasnis sto si time zeljela reci.

----------


## Mima

Ali ne znaš koliko TREBA popiti AD-a, odnosno koliko bi trebala da je samo na formuli.

----------


## laumi

> KrisZg, na kojoj kutiji piše koliko formule dijete treba popiti?


Moje prvo dijete je pilo dvije vrste formule, na obje je pisalo koju količinu po obroku i koliko obroka dnevno treba imati dijete određene dobi.

----------


## KrisZg

> Ali ne znaš koliko TREBA popiti AD-a, odnosno koliko bi trebala da je samo na formuli.


Pa piseeee ti broj gotovih obroka na dan prema starosti djeteta...npr. u dobi od 3-4 mj 5 obroka po 200ml uz napomenu da je svako dijete drugacije.

----------


## Cubana

> KrisZg, na kojoj kutiji piše koliko formule dijete treba popiti?


To ni s cicanjem ne znaš. 
Zašto je to važno? Jede dok je gladno, a onda traži opet. Kako to može uopće pisati?
Nit su sva djeca ista, a i AD obuhvaća djecu različite dobi i mase.

----------


## Mima

Da, i što ako dijete ne popije tu količinu, nego recimo pola od te količine?
Kako se količina može određivati po dobi, kad se neka djeca rode sa pet a neka sa dve kile?

----------


## lukab

> Ali ne znaš koliko TREBA popiti AD-a, odnosno koliko bi trebala da je samo na formuli.


pa ja mislim da treba onoliko koliko želi/traži... kaj ne?

----------


## Mima

> To ni s cicanjem ne znaš. 
> Zašto je to važno? Jede dok je gladno, a onda traži opet. Kako to može uopće pisati?
> Nit su sva djeca ista, a i AD obuhvaća djecu različite dobi i mase.


Misliš da ako imaš kod kuće bebu od dvije kile koja jede trećinu onoga što piše na kutiji a za to joj treba 45 minuta to roditelju nije važno?

----------


## Mima

> pa ja mislim da treba onoliko koliko želi/traži... kaj ne?


A što ako uopće ne želi? Ili ako želi pola od onoga što piše na kutiji, to misliš da roditelja ne zabrine?

----------


## lukab

> Misliš da ako imaš kod kuće bebu od dvije kile koja jede trećinu onoga što piše na kutiji a za to joj treba 45 minuta to roditelju nije važno?


da, ali će onda nazvati pedijatra i pitati za savjet jer je dijete možda bolesno...

----------


## KrisZg

> Da, i što ako dijete ne popije tu količinu, nego recimo pola od te količine?
> Kako se količina može određivati po dobi, kad se neka djeca rode sa pet a neka sa dve kile?


I sto ako ne popije???Kaj ces biti mirnija jer je mali od ljube iz siska popio??Ici ces pedijatru i izraziti svoju zabrinutost. Svako dijete je drugacije ali iskazivanje sitosti ili gladi je vise manje isto. A i to uputstvo ti stoji na kutiji ad, molimo vas da se posavjetujete sa svojim pedijatrom a ne idi pitaj na forum.

----------


## Mima

Ne, nego ćeš na forumu možda saznati koliko dijete zaista treba uzimati formule, pa ćeš shvatiti da tvoje dijete zapravo dovoljno jede, iako je to možda i pola od količine koja piše na kutiji.

----------


## KrisZg

> Ne, nego ćeš na forumu možda saznati koliko dijete zaista treba uzimati formule, pa ćeš shvatiti da tvoje dijete zapravo dovoljno jede, iako je to možda i pola od količine koja piše na kutiji.


Za to ti treba forum???

----------


## lukab

A od koga ćeš to saznati na forumu? ovdje sve vrvi od pedijatara i svi su stručnjaci... ljudi ti mogu samo napisati svoje ISKUSTVO koje ti apsolutno ništa ne znači jer je svako dijete svoja priča...
nećeš sigurno dobit kvalitetnu informaciju o tome koliko bi trebalo popiti...

----------


## spajalica

> Ne, nego ćeš na forumu možda saznati koliko dijete zaista treba uzimati formule, pa ćeš shvatiti da tvoje dijete zapravo dovoljno jede, iako je to možda i pola od količine koja piše na kutiji.


mima razumijem tvoju argumentaciju, al i sama znas da ce na forumu dobiti moj popije 130, moj popije 70, moj popije 200, moj popije 5x150, moj e popije 8*50 i tako.
znas i sama da ce osoba koja trazi savijet na forumu dobiti sve i svasta. i pitanje na kraju kome ce vjerovati spajalici, vodenkonju ili kobili Suzy.

----------


## Mima

Pa, obzirom da se godinama na forum javljaju žene koje su zabrinute jer im djeca jedu manje formule od onoga što piše na kutiji, a nitko im ne zna reći koliko stvarno trebaju jesti, onda bi im očito dobro došlo da na forumu mogu razmjeniti iskustva o tome.

----------


## KrisZg

> mima razumijem tvoju argumentaciju, al i sama znas da ce na forumu dobiti moj popije 130, moj popije 70, moj popije 200, moj popije 5x150, moj e popije 8*50 i tako.
> znas i sama da ce osoba koja trazi savijet na forumu dobiti sve i svasta. i pitanje na kraju kome ce vjerovati spajalici, vodenkonju ili kobili Suzy.


I na kraju sa svim tim informacijama potencijalno mozes nastetiti djetetu. Suma sumarum bilo bi neodgovorno dopustiti rasprave o ad-u upravo iz tog razloga.

----------


## spajalica

ok, ali to mogu na niz drugih foruma. nije bas da ih nema. imaju forum.hr, imaju mama i beba, imaju superbaby, vjerujem da ih ima jos koje nisam spomenula niti sam zanala za njih.

edit: odgovarala Mimi
uletila Kris, da ali valjda su roditelji dovoljno odgovorni da ipak sami procijene stanje svog dijeteta.

----------


## Mima

Ali onda na forumu treba zabraniti sve teme koje se odnose na prehranu, zdravlje i razvoj male djece, i od njega napraviti forum tipa Cybermeda na kojem korisnici postavljaju pitanja, a educirani stručnjaci odgovaraju.

Jer, sve ovo što vi pišete o AD-u se može odnositi i na bilo koju drugu temu iz gore navedenih sfera. Ako nečije dijete ima temperaturu, što ga briga kako spajalica svome istu skida, a ako ima godinu dana i ne sjedi, što ga se ima ticati kamo je tamo neka likuša sa foruma vodila svoje dijete u takvoj situaciji.

----------


## Mima

> I na kraju sa svim tim informacijama potencijalno mozes nastetiti djetetu. Suma sumarum bilo bi neodgovorno dopustiti rasprave o ad-u upravo iz tog razloga.


Ali je zato odgovorno dozvoliti rasprave o Lupocetu.

----------


## AdioMare

> Da, i što ako dijete ne popije tu količinu, nego recimo pola od te količine?
> Kako se količina može određivati po dobi, kad se neka djeca rode sa pet a neka sa dve kile?


Reci, kako ti forumasice u tome mogu pomoći?

----------


## Mima

Već sam rekla.

----------


## Deaedi

> znas i sama da ce osoba koja trazi savijet na forumu dobiti sve i svasta. i pitanje na kraju kome ce vjerovati spajalici, vodenkonju ili kobili Suzy.


Nakon x godina na forumu znam cije rijeci imaju tezinu. Naravno da ono sto kaze mujica o cijepljenju ili a70v o antibiotiku meni znaci vise nego da to isto kaze kobila Suzy.

----------


## Mima

ali zato je ono što kobila Suzy kaže o eteričnim uljima zakon

----------


## cvijeta73

nemojte mimu raditi ludom  :Grin: 
sto put sam napisala, već ti je ogromna stvar na forumu dobiti potvrdu da nisi jedini, da ima još takvih beba...
i, naravno, da ako si naviknut na rodin forum, ako ti paše, ako virtualno već znaš forumašice i znaš da spajka nije neka luda baba, npr  :Grin:  naravno da ti je muka uopće otvarati neki drugi forum za savjet o AD-u.
i, po meni je bespredmetno uopće pričati o tome da se o AD-u nema što raspravljati i da tu nitko nije stručan pa se zato ne raspravlja. takvi argumenti padaju u vodu.
to je tako. 
jedini argument je onaj koji je napisala ivarica i to je ta situacija - take it or leave it.
ako ti se ovaj forum toliko svidi (a hoće  :Grin:  ). onda ćeš na njemu raspravljati o svemu i tražiti savjete o svemu, a o AD-u ćeš potražiti na drugom mjestu.

----------


## AdioMare

Aha, ovako



> mima razumijem tvoju argumentaciju, al i sama znas da ce na forumu dobiti moj popije 130, moj popije 70, moj popije 200, moj popije 5x150, moj e popije 8*50 i tako.

----------


## Deaedi

> ali zato je ono što kobila Suzy kaže o eteričnim uljima zakon


Takve teme ne citam...

----------


## cvijeta73

AM, ja mislim da ovaj put nisi u pravu. eto, rijetko se desi da se s tobom ne slažem, al i toga ima  :Grin:

----------


## lukab

forumi postoje da bi se raspravljalo... trebalo bi uvijek te informacije uzet s rezervom i provjeriti sa stručnjacima...
kod dojenja većih stručnjaka od Roda u HR nema... nažalost - te savjete ne možeš dobiti kod većine pedijatara...
a raspravu mi možemo voditi o bilo koje lijeku ali na kraju ćeš ipak nazvati pedijatra i pitati što da daš, jel tak?
AD je po meni u rangu sa lijekovima i koliko znam na kutiji i piše da se uputa oko doziranja treba pridržavati da ne bi naštetio djetetu, bla bla... (nešto u tom stilu sam jednom vidla)

----------


## Mima

Tako je, take it ot leave it :mileB: , a ne braniti to -kako casa odlično kaže - nezdravo pravilo lošom argumentacijom.

----------


## Deaedi

> forumi postoje da bi se raspravljalo... trebalo bi uvijek te informacije uzet s rezervom i provjeriti sa stručnjacima...
> kod dojenja većih stručnjaka od Roda u HR nema... nažalost - te savjete ne možeš dobiti kod većine pedijatara...
> a raspravu mi možemo voditi o bilo koje lijeku ali na kraju ćeš ipak nazvati pedijatra i pitati što da daš, jel tak?
> AD je po meni u rangu sa lijekovima i koliko znam na kutiji i piše da se uputa oko doziranja treba pridržavati da ne bi naštetio djetetu, bla bla... (nešto u tom stilu sam jednom vidla)


Pa bas i nije tako, dapace cesto se tu dodje po potvrdu da se postupi kontra savjetu pedijatra. Takvih tema je hrpa.

----------


## lukab

> nemojte mimu raditi ludom 
> sto put sam napisala, već ti je ogromna stvar na forumu dobiti potvrdu da nisi jedini, da ima još takvih beba...
> i, naravno, da ako si naviknut na rodin forum, ako ti paše, ako virtualno već znaš forumašice i znaš da spajka nije neka luda baba, npr  naravno da ti je muka uopće otvarati neki drugi forum za savjet o AD-u.
> i, po meni je bespredmetno uopće pričati o tome da se o AD-u nema što raspravljati i da tu nitko nije stručan pa se zato ne raspravlja. takvi argumenti padaju u vodu.
> to je tako. 
> jedini argument je onaj koji je napisala ivarica i to je ta situacija - take it or leave it.
> ako ti se ovaj forum toliko svidi (a hoće  ). onda ćeš na njemu raspravljati o svemu i tražiti savjete o svemu, a o AD-u ćeš potražiti na drugom mjestu.


pa kolko sam shvatila - ti možeš otvoriti temu i požaliti se da dijete ne jede koliko piše na kutiji i mogu ti se javiti druge žene kojima isto djeca ne jedu koliko piše na kutiji... pa tako onda znaš da nisi jedina... samo ne smiješ napisati o kojoj kutiji je riječ  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> *Tnezdravo* pravilo lošom argumentacijom.


e, oko ovoga nisam načisto. jel to pravilo zdravo ili nezdravo. 
tu sam na tragu sirius, mislim da bi takve teme, na kraju ipak završile kao suptilna reklama za AD.
u situaciji kad je nakon 3 mjeseca il kolko već, većina djece u hr nedojena i kad je cilj udruge povećati postotak dojene djece  :Undecided:

----------


## lukab

> Pa bas i nije tako, dapace cesto se tu dodje po potvrdu da se postupi kontra savjetu pedijatra. Takvih tema je hrpa.


da - u vezi dojenja...  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

> pa kolko sam shvatila - ti možeš otvoriti temu i požaliti se da dijete ne jede koliko piše na kutiji i mogu ti se javiti druge žene kojima isto djeca ne jedu koliko piše na kutiji... pa tako onda znaš da nisi jedina... samo ne smiješ napisati o kojoj kutiji je riječ


ne znam jel možeš il ne možeš, al znam da  takvih tema baš i nema na forumu.  :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

> Tako je, take it ot leave it :mileB: , a ne braniti to -kako casa odlično kaže - nezdravo pravilo lošom argumentacijom.


Ali onda ce Roda, tj. forum izgubiti korisnike na drugim podrucjima koje odlicno radi: ASUIBI, Rodilista,Ne po guzi...i orijentira sa samo na dojenje. Steta.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ali onda ce Roda, tj. forum izgubiti korisnike na drugim podrucjima koje odlicno radi: ASUIBI, Rodilista,Ne po guzi...i orijentira sa samo na dojenje. Steta.


zašto? 
pa prva ti opovrgavaš ovo :D

----------


## Deaedi

> da - u vezi dojenja...


  I u vezi antibiotika.

----------


## AdioMare

Cvijeta, pa ne moraš se ti samnom slagat, ali ne bi se trebala složiti niti sa Mimom u ovom slucaju. Bez obzira sto tko od nas misli, red je da poštujemo pravila tudje kuće. Najjednostavnije rečeno.

----------


## KrisZg

> Ali je zato odgovorno dozvoliti rasprave o Lupocetu.


Tko kaze da bih ja to dopustila? Ali nije moj forum  :Smile: 

Ako se trazi rasprava o ad apropo raspravama o ljekovima, necjepljenju itd...tu bi se nasao argument ali bi opet bio protiv pravila.

----------


## Deaedi

> zašto? 
> pa prva ti opovrgavaš ovo :D



Ja sam rijetka biljcica...

----------


## Bubica

sve je to ok, sve ovo što govori i Mima je legitimno, o puno manje važnim stvarima se raspravlja ovdje na forumu.

Meni samo nije jasno zašto oduzimate Udruzi legitimitet da odluči da o nekim stvarima na svojem forumu ne želi raspravu? I još razloge godinama strpljivo objašnjava.

----------


## Deaedi

> sve je to ok, sve ovo što govori i Mima je legitimno, o puno manje važnim stvarima se raspravlja ovdje na forumu.
> 
> Meni samo nije jasno zašto oduzimate Udruzi legitimitet da odluči da o nekim stvarima na svojem forumu ne želi raspravu? I još razloge godinama strpljivo objašnjava.


Pa Udruga u pravilu istice da ona nema veze sa stavovima na forumu, i da bas nema taj legitimitet? Malo sam sad zbunjena tvojim pitanjem.

----------


## spajalica

> Nakon x godina na forumu znam cije rijeci imaju tezinu. Naravno da ono sto kaze mujica o cijepljenju ili a70v o antibiotiku meni znaci vise nego da to isto kaze kobila Suzy.


da ali nakon x godina, ali kao friska majka, javis se tu na forum i nikad za neku spajku nisi cuo, ili npr. a70v. recimo davor je jako lijepo argumentirao puno stvari. imao je linkova koliko god ti srce hoce, sve potkrijepio. no ipak kad je dirnuo tamo di nisam najtanja, sam shvatila da mu ne drzi sve vodu. a imao je svoje vjerne sljedbenike.

ne znam, mozda Udruga grijesi, ja mislim da ne, pogotovo jer ponekad pomognem pratiti to suptilno reklamiranje. pa da ne povjerujes kako se lijepo reklamiraju, da ni ne shvatis prvi tren. majstori su postali s obzirom na zabranu reklamiranja Pravilnicima.

----------


## Mima

Ne znam tko bilo što brani udruzi ili ne poštuje pravila, što se mene tiče ja samo pobijam loše argumente kojima se to pravilo brani.

I generalno, ovdje se povela nekakva rasprava o percepciji foruma i/ili udruge u javnosti/internetskoj javnosti, pa je isplivalo da ipak ima nekih momenata radi kojih je negativna percepcija i opravdana.

----------


## AdioMare

> Meni samo nije jasno zašto oduzimate Udruzi legitimitet da odluči da o nekim stvarima na svojem forumu ne želi raspravu? I još razloge godinama strpljivo objašnjava.


Meni koja nisam u Udruzi je već ovo iritantno, mogu si misliti kako je članicama.
A redom su obrazovane i dovoljno pametne da znaju isto ili više.

Gore Casa piše "Roda bi trebala..."
Ma dajte, molim vas, točno rade na gumb i trebale bi onako kako se nekom sprdne, da prostite.

----------


## Bubica

> Pa Udruga u pravilu istice da ona nema veze sa stavovima na forumu, i da bas nema taj legitimitet? Malo sam sad zbunjena tvojim pitanjem.


ne kužim, pa naravno da ne može odgovarati za svaku napisanu na forumu ali može/smije/treba odlučivati o svrsi i ciljevima postojanja foruma.

----------


## sirius

> Ne znam tko bilo što brani udruzi ili ne poštuje pravila, što se mene tiče ja samo pobijam loše argumente kojima se to pravilo brani.
> 
> I generalno, ovdje se povela nekakva rasprava o percepciji foruma i/ili udruge u javnosti/internetskoj javnosti, pa je isplivalo da ipak ima nekih momenata radi kojih je negativna percepcija i opravdana.


Daj mi nadi neku osobu ili instituciju koja nema negativnu percepciju u nekom postotku.
Zaista ne znam nikoga tko bi svima udovoljio.
a pogotovo ako nesto radi, a ne glumi fikus.

----------


## KrisZg

Nije udruga burek da sve usrecuje

----------


## spajalica

pa ima negativnih percepcija, to je uvijek tako. 
novi na forumu se cesto osjete napadnutim, to smo vec toliko puta prosli. Gospodja zbog koje je pokrenuta ova rasprava se osjetila napadunutom. KOliko puta kad citamo postove npr od Bety se osjetimo nesposobne oko rucka. zena cini cuda u kuhinji za 15 min. ja jedna luk ocistim. E sad je pitanje da li cu ja vjerovati Bety, ili cu se potruditi i postati kao Bety ili pak cu reci majko moja, ove su sve neke Majke s velikim M i dalje govoriti da su one to. Naravno ovisno o mojoj percepciji bit ce to negativno ili pozitivno.
KOliko nas je ovdje osjetilo nesposobnim na nekim temama?
JA puno puta, ali ipak volim ovaj forum, volim forumasice i forumase iako ih ne zanm. naravno da imam i onih koje rado preskacem u citanju.

A tesko je ljudima objsaniti da stav Udruge nije stav koji se formira na forumu. pa ne da bi radila moderatosrka metla ili  :Storma s bičem:  nego bi to bilo jednoumlje. 
No kao clanica Udruga si ne moze dopusitti to u podrucju oko AD. i tamo radi i metla i  :Storma s bičem:

----------


## spajalica

zaboravih napisati IBFAN



> No kao clanica *IBFAN* Udruga si ne moze dopusitti to u podrucju oko AD. i tamo radi i metla i

----------


## Lili75

> Ja sam rijetka biljcica...


Deaedi neka tebe tu nama.
Ne damo te.

----------


## Beti3

> Pa, obzirom da se godinama na forum javljaju žene koje su zabrinute jer im djeca jedu manje formule od onoga što piše na kutiji, a nitko im ne zna reći koliko stvarno trebaju jesti, onda bi im očito dobro došlo da na forumu mogu razmjeniti iskustva o tome.


Mima i ja smo ponekad na suprotnim stranama  :Smile:  , ali ovoga puta mislim da su njeni argumenti pravi. Ne samo u ovom postu, nego u svima na ovoj temi. No, kao da se krivo tumače.

O hranjenju beba ADom znam jako malo, ali par tip & tricks sam naučila od prijateljica i zašto ne podijeliti sa onime kome to dobro dođe.

A marketing ADa mora da je jako loš, jer ja nigdje nisam naišla na reklame, ili ih ne percipiram  :Smile:

----------


## Bubica

ti nisi ciljana skupina

----------


## spajalica

Beti reklamiranje AD nije dozvoljeno
 Mozes procitati pravilinike. Na ali na zalost ipak se dogadja oko nas. Nije vidljivo kao reklama za bilo koji telekom, ali je dovoljno dobro usmjerena i nalazi se na mjestima di najmanje bi trebala. Pogledaj malo pdf laktavizam zastitimo dojenje pa ces vidjeti raznorazne primjere krsenje koda. Npr ako ti dodje patronazna i zapise ti nesto na blokicu na kojem je logo nekog AD, sto mislis da li e ti to AD pasti na pameti ili neko drugo?

----------


## KrisZg

Ja sam na rubu da povucem sve napisano. Pratim jednu grupu gdje je majka postavila iduce pitanje:

Pozzz mamite,curka 9 mj. papa cicu ujutro i navecer,tokom dana nece a vec i jede povrce,voce,meseko uglavnom lagano.prije nekih mj dana sa zitaricama sam joj pocela davati obicno kravlje mljeko jer tko ce se toliko izdojit a i nemam toliko mlijeka.Danas bili na kontroli i napadne ona mene ne prije god kravlje mlijeko nego ad,ok i sad me zanima kako vi ostale,cisto vase iskustvo i ako dajete ad koje i molim mame da se suzdrze kom tipa jesam li ja normala itd,hvala

Sve do jedne u komentarima odgovaraju da su davale/daju kravlje mlijeko od navrsenih mjesec dana.

----------


## pikula

majko mila, gdje to?

----------


## KrisZg

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mamin...14814501982811

Inace ima bisera svjetskih....ali ovo mi je zaista zabrinjavajuce.

----------


## Storma

Novima na forumu je možda nejasno pa ću razjasniti - članovi foruma nisu nužno (i) članovi Udruge i od tuda proizlazi pokoji raskorak u razmišljanjima. Dozvoljavamo različita mišljenja, čak i kada idu u ekstreme, sve dok je razina komunikacije na odgovarajućoj razini.

Na forumu se ne vode rasprave o nadomjescima za majčino mlijeko iz gore navedenih razloga - RODA je članica IBFAN-a i na našem forumu ne spominjemo kršitelje Međunarodnog pravilnika o reklamiranju nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko. To pravilo nam pomalo komplicira pisanje na podforumu o zaštiti dojenja no mala je cijena  :Smile: 

Hranjenje nadomjescima za majčino mlijeko je nešto čime bi se trebao  baviti primarno pedijatar, neovisno o postojećim savjetima uživo ili na  forumu. 

Beti3, da je marketing AD tako loš kako misliš, stopa dojenja bi bila viša i ne bi postojala potreba za našim SOS telefonom, ili radionicama o dojenju (koje su uvijek pune).

----------


## Mima

KrisZg, radi ovakvih stvari ne trebaš povlačiti napisano, na Rodinom forumu toj majci sigurno nitko ne bi savjetovao davanje kravljeg mlijeka, niti bi joj prešutio AD u toj situaciji.

----------


## lavko

Upravo tako, slazem se. Ja sam mogla birati-dojenje i bolesna majka koja ce zavrsiti u bolnici ili ad i zdrava majka na lijekovima. Kako mom djetetu treba cijela majka vise nego samo moja sisa, odabrala sam ad. 
I tesko mi je sto ne mogu tu gdje mi je normalno raspraviti cak i o tome kakav mi je muz krelac nekad, pirati za savjet o hranjenju na bocicu. A s tim bas imam oroblema.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Druga krajnost je da na svako: "ne mogu dojiti" odmah reagiramo s "ok, podržavamo te u tome". Pa toga ima dovoljno u općoj javnosti, zašto i tu? 
> ja sam razumjela ove priče 2003. ili 2004. dok je roda gradila svoj image i ljudi nisu znali što ih čeka, ali mislim da sada svaka nova korisnica koja se registrira na forum zna što ju na ovom forumu očekuje i što tu može dobiti.





> casa, spomenula si podršku majkama koje iz bilo kojeg razloga ne mogu dojiti - vjeruj mi na riječ da niti jednoj od nas ne bi palo na pamet osuđivati ih ili ih uvjeravati da su mogle ili trebale postupiti "bolje". Ako se radi o ženi koja se javila kako bi dobila razumijevanje i podršku u trenutku koji je za nju težak, dobit će razumijevanje i podršku, bez propitivanja razloga zbog kojih dojenje nije uspjelo.  Ako se radi o ženi koja nam se javila jer traži informacije o tome kako - nakon prethodnog neuspješnog dojenja - uspjeti dojiti sljedeće dijete, pitat ćemo je o prethodnom dojenju, da vidimo gdje je krenulo krivo tako da te stvari može ispraviti u idućem dojenju.
> Svjesne smo boli koju osjećaju majke koje su željele dojiti, a nisu mogle ili uspjele iz bilo kojeg razloga (i ja sam jedna od njih, s prvim djetetom). No o formuli ne pišemo niti savjetujemo upravo iz onog razloga koji je ivarica napisala. Ako se u razgovoru sa ženom koja traži savjet u vezi dojenja ispostavi da zaista treba nadohranjivati dijete formulom, to ćemo joj i reći, naravno, no savjete o vrsti formule i količini koju bi dijete trebalo pojesti prepuštamo pedijatrima.


Htjela bi se vratiti na nešto vezano uz ove postove. Ne znam smijem li, kao da mi zvoni negdje da se o radu savjetnica ne piše u postovima, pa mičite ako treba, pitam se da li da postam ili brišem, no evo...

Kako je ovaj tekst počeo iskakati okolo, tako valjda svaki dan vodim s nekim raspravu na tu temu. I moram reći kako mi je počelo ići na živce da tri meni bliske osobe imaju sebi bliske osobe koje su se nakon razgovora s rodinom savjetnicom (blago rečeno) loše osjećale. Vrhunac toga mi je post na FB profilu uvaženog gosp. Šimleše kojem je bliska osoba rekla da joj je članica Rode rekla da je odvratna jer ne doji. I nikakvi argumenti članova Rode na tom postu nisu ga uvjerili u suprotno. 

I kako ja sa ovih svojih troje frendova drvim po tome danima, i pokušavam braniti Rodin stav, i isticati sumnju u to, na osnovu svega što znam o savjetnicama, da mi je jednostavno teško povjerovati u to... neki crv me grize, i ja u toj raspravi ostajem bez argumenata. Tj. jedini dobar argument koji imam je onaj da ne tražiš biftek u vegetarijanskom restoranu, tj. ne zovi Rodin telefon ako hoćeš čuti da možeš odustati i da možeš dati ad. 

Ali te moje frendice ne odustaju, a argumentacija ide ovako nekako:
„Nije u redu da mami koja je sluđena od umora i bebe koja plače govoriš da se treba još malo potruditi, i još više dojiti i sl. Reci joj da kupi ad, odmori se, naspava par dana, pa onda nastavi s radom na povećanju količine mlijeka“. 

Onda krenem ja s time da svaka bočica znači još manje mlijeka, ali ne odustaju moje prije:
„,Da kako je ova ili ona navukla mlijeko nakon toliko i toliko hranjenja djeteta na bočicu, da joj neće biti ništa ako se par dana odmori, da neće nestat mlijeko za dan-dva.“ 

Onda ja počnem o statistici kad prestaje dojenje, i da se takva udruga ne može zalagati za ad zbog toga i toga, i onda dobijem argument da su „onda savjetnice isključive i nepotrebne, i da pomažu samo onim (rijetkim valjda) mamama koje mogu izdržati pritisak/prebroditi teškoće, a da onima koje nemaju tu snagu u sebi zapravo uopće ne pomognu, jer im daju savjet „sad odmah počni neprestano dojiti ili ništa“. Ili koji god to savjet bio da se ove nakon toga osjećaju pokislo i o tome pričaju drugima.

Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, dobronamjerna sam, ja sam sama zvala sos valjda 20 puta, i uvijek kažem, da nije bilo Roda uz moju patronažnu i pedijatricu ne bi dojila. Ali me brine kad čujem da su „sludile neku mamu“. Zapravo, poznavajući smisao njihovog rada i edukaciju koju prolaze uopće mi je teško u to povjerovati, i pripisujem to percepciji i osjećajima drugih, koji moraju biti teški u tim teškim trenucima. Ali žao mi je da onda jedan takav popularni tip dođe u poziciju tako nešto staviti na javnom profilu, "jer je njemu bliska osoba to doživjela".

I je l zbilja jedini argument koji u takvoj raspravi mogu ponuditi „ne idi po biftek vegetarijancima“? I ako da, koliko „mesoždera“ koji bi htjeli probati prokulicu otpadne putem? Dodajem smajlije za dobronamjernost upita  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: . Iako ste vjerojatno već i na ovo pitanje ovih godina odgovorile.

----------


## rossa

ja zaista ne mislim da su članice/članovi udruge najsavšenija bića na svijetu, ali mi je totalno nevjerojatno da bi netko tu na forumu ili na SOS-u majco koja ne doji rekao da je odvratna. 
Ima tu negdje tema o dojenju nakon operacije smanjivanja grudi i svi živi su tješili ženu da dojenje nije jedini izraz majčinstva i ljubavi prema svom djetetu i da ona tim neće biti ništa lošija majka od bilo koga drugog.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Pa ja to znam. Ali supruga mojeg kolege s posla, sestra moje frendice i frendica od druge frendice govore ovo što sam napisala.
Šimlešu ne znam kako bi komentirala, kad je pozitivan je pozitivan, a kad je negativan, nisam sigurna u točan izbor riječi, ili je s tim "odvratan" slikovit.

Ali što s takvom percepcijom? Ignorirati ju, ili nešto napraviti? A što se može tu napraviti?

----------


## lavko

Uuu, ja propustila dvije stranice rasprave, vidim da su svi vec rekli svoje za i protiv. Ma samo da kazem nesto po putanju-Roda nije javna zdrastvena ustanova..nije, ali recimo da se ovdje dobro osjecas, dolazis po savjete u svakodnevnim Situacijama, razvijas se (ja sam prosla od neplodnosti do djece teme), sprijateljujes se, pratis zivote forumasica i njihove borbe...nekako kao da zivis jedan mali zivot na forumu i Udruga ti je virtualni dom majcinstva. I onda naidjes na neku no-no temu, nesto gdje te zulja a ti ne mozes o tome, dobijes po prstima. Kao da te omiljeni nastavnik izgrdi. Shvacam ja da to nije problem Udruge, i da ne moze Udruga brinuti o plahim osjecajima tri i pol mame, ali eto, nekad nas ima vise s takvim problemima, pa nam se cini da bi morale moci o tome raspraviti. Nije taj AD najvece zlo, covjek bi rekao da trujemo djecu, takav dojam se stice, a mene spasio,sto bih da nema ad? Tako da...lice i nalicje, dvije strane price.

----------


## lavko

Iako, iako! Ja doista jesam pokrenula temu o odbijanju bocice i raspravljali smo o iskustvima s odbija jem, kolicinama, itd.
tako da ipak nije bas zabranjeno o AD-u. Marke ne reklamiram, iako sam i tu u specificnoj situaciji, beba mi ima alergiju na KM i mogu birati izmedju par AD-a, pa me zanimalo koje je manje odvratno. Al nebitno, na toj mojoj temi sam saznala sto me zanimalo.
Nije istina da o AD-u nemas sto pricati, najveci problem su odbijanje bocice, kolicine, dobivanje na kilazi, izgled stolice, probavne smetnje zbog ad-a tipa refluks ili grcevi, alergije na AD, vrsta bocice i dudice, razmak u hranjenju, nocno hranjenje da ili ne, sastojci AD-a i da li dijete dobiva sve potrebne elemente, preparati za imunitet kod nedojene djece, itd.

----------


## lavko

I dalje mi je daleko najgore bilo kad se izislo sa sloganom filma Tigrovi. Nedojenje ubija. Come on.

----------


## sirius

> I dalje mi je daleko najgore bilo kad se izislo sa sloganom filma Tigrovi. Nedojenje ubija. Come on.


Da si pogledala film , bilo bi ti jasno. Ili barem procitala uvodni clanak.
To nema veze sa tobom , ili samnom, i sa nasim finim zivotima u kojima iz slavine tece pitka voda , a mozemo kupiti kutija forumule koliko treba. To ima veze sa siromasnim zemljama , sa velikim prirodnim prirastom. One su odlilcne kao trziste za formulu jer je broj novorodencadi jako velik. Ali ne postoje uvjeti za sigurno koristenje forumule bas zbog siromastva.
i , da , u takvim uvjetima nedojenje -ubija. Doslovno, ne preneseno. 
Ne znam uopce kako bih ti rekla da me smeta kad se ljudi stalno nadu necim uvrijedeni , a nisu se uopce potrudili razumjeti o cemu je rijec .

----------


## spajalica

BB iako ti kao zena koja kuzi ankete i statistiku imas uzorak, ne znam zasto mislim da je cesto i stvar percepcije. dosle su po savjet za dojenje, zavale su SOS i sta su ocekivale? oprostiti ja sam malo umorna? pa dobro onda uzmite tri dana AD dok ne dodjete u formu koju trebate i nastavite.
Ne znam, ponekda ljudi za svoje osjecaje koje imaju cesto traze drugog krivca isto kao i sto neki svaljuju na sebe krivnju. Ja se sjecam kako smo neke forumasice tjesili jer su odustale od dojenja. to im je trebalo jer krivnja koju su osjecale nije isto uredu. 
isto tako koliko je meni poznato sve SOS savjetnice prolaze radionice komunikacijskih vjestina. 
ne znam moje dojenje je sad vec davno zavrsilo. ali svaki put SOS mi je bio utjeha, za sve moje boli i vise su mi pomogli psihicki. jer mrzila sam one skokove. iako sam jako jako dobro kuzila fizioloski zasto su tu i kako funkcioniraju. psiha mi je bila slabija strana.
eto i lavko kaze da je dobila savjet kad ga je trebala, ali bi zeljela i vise od toga. i boli je to, tako da je u prvom postu imala isto malo ostriji ton. zao nam je ne moze.

----------


## laumi

Pružanje podrške je vrlo važan dio našeg savjetovanja. Jednako kao i pružanje informacija - dakle, ako mama kaže da je umorna i da bi dala malo formule dok se ne odmori, ok, odluka je njezina, međutim, mi joj trebamo dati informaciju da će joj se u tom slučaju smanjiti proizvodnja mlijeka. I to nikako ne znači da je ne razumijemo ili da ne poštujemo njezinu odluku.

----------


## Angie75

Roda fura svoj film i to je sasvim ok. Kome se sviđa će se uključiti ili podržavati, kome se ne sviđa neće.

Kako je ono rekao jedan poznati čovjek: ne znam formulu za uspjeh, ali znam sasvim sigurnu formulu za neuspjeh - pokušati se svidjeti svima.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Spajka, i ja to vidim da ljudi traze krivca za svoje osjecaje, i zbilja, je li 3 puno ili malo, ali kad javna osoba to izrijekom objavi, pitam se, ima li se roda sto tu zapitati ili ne. Nemam ni problem s tim da se ne zapita, ima svoj film i to je sasvim legitimno. Ali pitam se je li zbilja onda iskljucibo dojenje ograniceno samo na neki dio zena, manji dio izgleda, i moze li roda uopce kroz svoje puteve doprijeti do drugih i bi li uopce trebala ili ne

----------


## Deaedi

> ja zaista ne mislim da su članice/članovi udruge najsavšenija bića na svijetu, ali mi je totalno nevjerojatno da bi netko tu na forumu ili na SOS-u majco koja ne doji rekao da je odvratna. 
> Ima tu negdje tema o dojenju nakon operacije smanjivanja grudi i svi živi su tješili ženu da dojenje nije jedini izraz majčinstva i ljubavi prema svom djetetu i da ona tim neće biti ništa lošija majka od bilo koga drugog.



joj rossa, zar si zaboravila na Davorove postove i kako se njemu svašta dopuštalo, i kako je vrijeđao majke koje ne doje.

Ili teme gdje se za majke koje su rodile na CR govorilo da one nisu rodile svoju djecu, da nisu rodilje...

----------


## Deaedi

Ipak, a to sam već i napisala, puno toga se promijenilo na forumu, posebno od kada je Apri na čelu Udruge. Na bolje. Veća je tolerancija, ne dopušta se onakvo vrijeđanje kao prije.
Ali problem je u tome što je ostala percepcija od tih prvih dana...

----------


## Bubica

svatko tko se bavi savjetovanjem ljudi, ma, bilo tko tko rad s ljudima svjestan je koliko puta korisnici mogu biti nezadovoljni iako ti imaš dojam da si učinio sve što je bilo u tvojoj moći...
te žene nisu dobile ono što su htjele, nisu niti mogle na rodinom telefonu...Važno je da su savjetnice toga svjesne, važno je da znaju da će biti žena koje nisu zadovoljen "savjetom" jer on naprosto nije ono što su one očekivale... Hoće li one zbog toga mijenjati svoje savjetovanje (ok, ako se želite odmoriti, dajte nekoliko bočica AD-a) - sigurno neće.
U živom savjetovanju vjerojatno bi se dodatno potrudile pokušati naći nešto što bi mami bilo prihvatljivo, ali telefon je specifični medij i telefonsko savjetovanje je vrlo specifično savjetovanje koje zbog svoje prirode sigurno povećava vjerojatnost nerazumijevanja i nezadovoljstva komunikacijom.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Zapravo, znam odgovor, kompromis nije opcija, ali ne mogu si pomoci razmisljat o srednjoj struji.

----------


## In love

Meni je skroz jasno da ti savjetnica za dojenje neće reći da je ok dati par dana ad da se odmoriš. Jer nije ok. I savjetnica nemože na sebe preuzeti to odgovornost jer će onda (možda) ta ista mama jednog dana reći - a meni su rodine savjetnice sugerirale da dam bočicu par dana da se odmorim i nakon toga je dojenje ošlo k vragu  :Undecided: . One su tu da ti pomognu sa dojenjem a oko bočice i ad mora mama, kad sazna sve pluseve i minuse toga, odlučiti sama na svoju vlastitu odgovornost.

----------


## Storma

Uvijek je lakše gledati što suprotna strana radi, i koliko se "njima" dopušta a "nama" brani. 
Ovaj forum je preživio fantastične rasprave o kontroverznim temama i u vremenima kada su drugi forumi gorjeli, mi smo uspjeli održati raspravu. Neke su teme bile otvorene čak i kad su nadilazile naše moderatorske kapacitete. Razmijem da ne možemo udovoljiti svima, no pogledajte širu sliku. 

Meni je ovaj forum drugi dom, i ponosna sam što ovdje pripadam. Ovdje svi mogu reći svoje mišljenje, ovdje ćete čitati različita gledišta o istoj temi i budete li otvoreni, možete puno naučiti. Neće uvijek svi biti zadovoljni, no mi (osoblje foruma) se možemo nositi s tim. Znate koje je moje mjerilo dobrog moderiranja rasprave? Kad mi se obje strane žale da drugoj više puštam :kez:

----------


## Storma

> Zapravo, znam odgovor, kompromis nije opcija, ali ne mogu si pomoci razmisljat o srednjoj struji.


Bubilo Bubich kompromis (možda bolje rečeno tolerancija) postoji. Ne znam ima li udruge koja je toliko šarolika kao naša. Neke žene su dojile, neke nisu. Neke jedu meso, neke ne, neke puše, neke ne, neke su vjernice, neke baš briga, neke su ekološki osviještene, neke nisu... nismo ovdje da bi se dijelile u tabore, nego da napravimo svijet boljim (koliko god patetično zvučalo, tako je  :Razz: )

----------


## rossa

> joj rossa, zar si zaboravila na Davorove postove i kako se njemu svašta dopuštalo, i kako je vrijeđao majke koje ne doje.
> 
> Ili teme gdje se za majke koje su rodile na CR govorilo da one nisu rodile svoju djecu, da nisu rodilje...



jesam tu već dugo, ali moram priznati da se toga ne sjećam. možda je bilo prije nego sam postala ovisnica, a možda nisam pazila na satu.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Ne znam, ponekda ljudi za svoje osjecaje koje imaju cesto traze drugog krivca isto kao i sto neki svaljuju na sebe krivnju. Ja se sjecam kako smo neke forumasice tjesili jer su odustale od dojenja. to im je trebalo jer krivnja koju su osjecale nije isto uredu.


jel' se to mene sjecas?  :Smile:  
ja sam dobro zabrijala nakon propalog dojenja, sjecam se da sam odi izjavila da se osjecam da nisam vrijedna da dalje postam,ovako nesto... :facepalm: 
nisam jedno vrijeme ni dolazila jer me forum samo podsjecao na neuspjeh,sramila sam se dojiti s bocicom u javnosti ,dobrih 2-3 mj bi tempirala da uvijek u te ure budem doma...a jedno vrijeme nisam ni izlazila iz kuce...bas me opralo...pomislio bi covjek,pravi profil za autoricu tog bloga...(jer,najcesce napadacice su naravno one koje nisu uspjele dojiti)

nisam sigurna ali cini mi se da sam o problemima oko kakanja,povracanja AD-a isl prije 3 god ovdje slobodno raspravljala ali naravno bez spominjanja proizvodjaca...

----------


## spajalica

> jel' se to mene sjecas?


pa mislim da tebe bas i ne, vise sam pratila dok sam i sama dojila. ali na zalost mnoge koje su tu osjete kao veliki poraz. moj stav je ako si pokusao, nisi uspjeo, OK idi dalje, jer roditeljstvo je puno prepreka, ovo je samo jedna.

----------


## ivana7997

> pa mislim da tebe bas i ne, vise sam pratila dok sam i sama dojila. ali na zalost mnoge koje su tu osjete kao veliki poraz. moj stav je ako si pokusao, nisi uspjeo, OK idi dalje, jer roditeljstvo je puno prepreka, ovo je samo jedna.


je, ali to je jedna od prvih, i vjerojatno najteza za prihvacanje kad '95 posto zena moze'

----------


## laumi

"Može" u smislu da nema fizičkih prepreka (prethodne operacije dojki, terapija lijekovima koji ne idu uz dojenje, problemi sa štitnjačom, manjak žlijezdanog tkiva). Što ne znači da nisu dovoljno dobre majke ako nisu uspjele zbog nekog problema koji je zapravo rješiv. Desi se ponekad da neki problem nekoj osobi nije rješiv iako je realno rješiv i to treba razumjeti i poštovati.

----------


## spajalica

> je, ali to je jedna od prvih, i vjerojatno najteza za prihvacanje kad '95 posto zena moze'


pa mnogi sto sta mogu, na ovih 95% odnosi se na fizicki, psiha je zeznuta stvar.

----------


## Storma

> je, ali to je jedna od prvih, i vjerojatno najteza za prihvacanje kad '95 posto zena moze'


Razumljivo. A onda treba osvijestiti da nisu krive žene, nego sustav koji im ne omogućava odgovarajuću edukaciju i odgovarajuću okolinu koja pomaže mami i bebi oko povezivanja i dojenja, umjesto da im često nameće kriterije koje je nemoguće dostići.

----------


## KrisZg

Moguce je dojiti i uz manjak zljezdanog tkiva, ne kompletno i uz dohranu kako beba raste ali se moze.

----------


## laumi

> Moguce je dojiti i uz manjak zljezdanog tkiva, ne kompletno i uz dohranu kako beba raste ali se moze.


Naravno, ali to mi isto spada pod fizičke uzroke.

----------


## casa

Čini mi se da je ovo što bb piše, ono što meni nije ok. Ne da mi nije simpatično, već mi onako ljudski nije fer. Nazoveš li savjetnicu za dojenje, prvo što od nje očekuješ je da te razumije kao čovjeka, da te podrži kao ljudsko biće čak i ako smatra da ti ne možeš dojiti, a još i više ako fiziološki možeš, ali ne uspijevaš. Psiha je za 95%  žena ključna. Razumijem ja da je odmor od par dana neproduktivan za proizvodnju mlijeka, ali osjećaj da nisi dovoljno uporna, požrtvovna ili štoveć isto ne pomaže. Uvijek će biti nezadovoljnih, ali ne treba uime cilja propagiramo samo dojenje, odmah odustati od žena koje nisu spremne 2 mjeseca ne spavati i krvariti iz bradavica. Sama sam bila ozbiljno razmišljala da završim radionice i postanem savjetnica, i odustala jer sam shvatila da kad bi me nazvala neka očajna žena, ja čuvajući svoje troje djece ne bih uvijek bila suosjećajna, strpljiva i mudra. I sama sam jednom zvala sos telefon oko tandema,osoba s kojomsam razgovarala mi je pružila sve informacije, bila je ljubazna i profesionalna, ali sam stekla dojam da joj se čini da je moj problem nevažan. I je bio je nevažan, ali tada to nisam vidjela, jer je to bio moj problem s mojom djecom. I sveskupa, osjećala sam se lošije nakon poziva nego prije. Tu je posrijedi ovaj ljudski faktor, koji je nemoguće izbjeći, ali ozbiljno vjerujem da se problem sa ženama koje nemaju mlijeka u većini slučajeva može riješiti povoljnije ako savjetnica iskreno vjeruje u svaku ženu koja nazove. I meni se nekako čini da u gotovo svim brošurama o dojenje prešućena je količina patnje,boli i truda koju na početku većina žena treba uložiti. Već pri propagiranju trebalo bi uz dobrobiti majčinog mlijeka napomenuti i bol koju će majka podnijeti. Često u razgovorima žene govore da jednostavno nisu znale koliko je to zahtjevno.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Je, ogromnim slovima, to zna biti tesko  :Wink: .

Uvijek mi je bad pisati o tome, zene se svojski trude, al problem je delikatan. Nekad se osjecam posrano kad izlazim iz banke ili od frizera, ako sam ogolila dusu, a ne kad pricas intimu neznanki preko telefona. Koji je to ton glasa kojimoras pogodit da nekome poslije bude bolje. Ja zapravo ne mislim da savjetnice mogu u initi nesto vise, nego se pitam moze li se uciniti nesto da se promijene ocekivanja koja vode u nezadoboljstvo i negativnu percepiju.

----------


## mikka

covjece stvarno skidam kapu savjetnicama. ne samo da prolaze sate i sate edukacije, mjesecima se obrazuju, otimaju od obiteljskog vremena da savjetuju nepoznate zene i sve to volonterski, bez ikakve naknade, nego jos na kraju i moraju slusati/gledati ovakve kritike  :Shock: 

nedavno je frendica na fb napisala da 'zna zene koje su u suzama odlazile od njih (roda) jer su trazile pomoc kad nisu imale vise mlijeka pa su bile odbijene jer ne doje.' ja u to nikako ne mogu povjerovati, ni jedna roda koju znam (a znam ih puno, ako ne i sve  :Grin:  ) ne bi nikad odbila zenu jer ne doji. pa nisu ni sve clanice dojile, zaboga. mislim kakva to osoba uopce moze napraviti, odbiti nekom pomoci jer ne doji. ja i dalje mislim da je to mit i propaganda u hejtanju rode (samo razlog ne mogu dokuciti da me j....)

----------


## sirius

Ja mislim da bi svi bili puno zadovoljniji savjetnicama da se posteno placaju , a ne ovako.
U nasem narodu tek kad nesto papreno platis , onda i vrijedi.

----------


## Lili75

Meni su savjetnice puno pomogle a zvala sam par puta.drage ljubazne i pristupacne.

A da je tesko i zahtjevno uspostavit dojenje prvih tjedana brate je pogotovo prvorotki.
Nisu sve zene da se zele prije educirati neke racunaju da ce sustav odaditi svoje pedijatri patrozne sestre na babinjacama al frigaj ga ne bude tako bas cesto.
Ja bih rekla da je kljucna i podrska okoline ako imas muza uz sebe to je TO.
Mene nitko nije mogao natjerati da odustanem bez obzira na mastitise i razne probleme al nisuu svi tipa fajtera i sve ima granice.

Iako mislim da promocija dojenja ne treba biti usmjerena borbu protiv formule.
Nekim zenama je dovoljno tesko sto nije islo kako su zamislili da bi im se jos soli trebalo stavit na ranu.ovo govorim opcenito ne o forumu.

----------


## sirius

U Rodi ne postoji borba protiv formule.
Ali postoji borba protiv MARKETINGA formule.

----------


## Mima

> covjece stvarno skidam kapu savjetnicama. ne samo da prolaze sate i sate edukacije, mjesecima se obrazuju, otimaju od obiteljskog vremena da savjetuju nepoznate zene i sve to volonterski, bez ikakve naknade, nego jos na kraju i moraju slusati/gledati ovakve kritike 
> 
> nedavno je frendica na fb napisala da 'zna zene koje su u suzama odlazile od njih (roda) jer su trazile pomoc kad nisu imale vise mlijeka pa su bile odbijene jer ne doje.' ja u to nikako ne mogu povjerovati, ni jedna roda koju znam (a znam ih puno, ako ne i sve  ) ne bi nikad odbila zenu jer ne doji. pa nisu ni sve clanice dojile, zaboga. mislim kakva to osoba uopce moze napraviti, odbiti nekom pomoci jer ne doji. ja i dalje mislim da je to mit i propaganda u hejtanju rode (samo razlog ne mogu dokuciti da me j....)


Ne kužim, kakvu su one pomoć tražile ?! Nisu dojile, a tražile su pomoć .. kakvu ??

----------


## Apsu

Ne znam da li je netko već stavio.. Ali eto, toliko o tome koliko su prepucavanja, između mama kakva je koja a kakva nije, jadna.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me9y...yt-cl=85114404

----------


## Mima

Pa ova kojoj su odletila kolica stvarno baš nije za pohvalu.

----------


## sirius

Inace , to je reklama za adaptirano. :Grin:

----------


## Mima

Hahahaha - da, je, već sam i zaboravila da na kraju piše ime formule.

----------


## sirius

> Hahahaha - da, je, već sam i zaboravila da na kraju piše ime formule.


Vidis kako su te reklame prikrivene! :Grin:

----------


## Apsu

Ajme, ne, daj obrisite onda, ja ne stignem više!

Haahahha koja šteta, toliko mi je dobar video!

----------


## čokolada

Kad god sam nazivala SOS ili tražila ovdje na forumu savjet (a to je bilo puno puta kroz dugo razdoblje jer mi je dojenje postalo *relativno* normalno, *relativno* bezbolno i bez *svakodnevnih* zastoja i mastitisa tek nakon 4-5 mjeseci staža), bila sam psihički raspadnuta i uopće nije bilo moguće realno ocijeniti je li osoba bila super ili samo obično ljubazna, je li savjet učinkovit, je li moglo i bolje i empatičnije i domišljatije. 
Ono što sa sigurnošću mogu reći jest da sam dobivala i profesionalne savjete kako postepeno prestati dojiti, ako ocijenim da više ne mogu (a stvarno sam bila u komi), da ne govorim da me na početku nitko nije "odbio" kad sam se počela izdajati i polako uopće dojiti više od mjesec dana nakon poroda (dakle relaktacija od nule). 

Uopće ne mogu zamisliti da bi neka savjetnica zvučala neempatično, podcjenjivački, svisoka, kritizerski, i sve ovo što je gore nabrojano. Istina, imala sam svoje favorite među njima, jedna me doslovno održavala na životu   :Heart:  .
I točno je da nigdje ne piše s kakvim se sve teškim problemima žena kod dojenja može susresti i još gore, koliko oni mogu dugo trajati.

----------


## mamitzi

s mržnjom prema rodi susrela sam se samo jednom i to u rodilištu. imala sam cimericu koja je mrzila rodu  toliko da je podrapala rodin kljun i bacila ga u smeće. obzirom da sam bila u nježnom dobu kapnula mi je suza.

----------


## čokolada

Mene je sestra u rodilištu žestoko popljuvala jer je vidjela isprintane upute o dojenju s Rode (2007.)

----------


## Mima

Pa evo, recimo status te brošure Rodin kljun mi nije jasan, kao što ne znam niti dobija li se još uvijek u rodilištima knjižica kakvu sam ja dobila kad sam rodila, ako se ne dobiva je li Roda u tome odigrala ulogu - ali ako se danas u rodilištima ne dobije nikakva knjižica ili brošura koja pokriva prehranu adaptiranim mlijekom, onda je to zaista katastrofa.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ma sa ne baš krasnim komentarima o Rodi sam se svugdje susreta, npr. sestra moje pedijatrice mi se više puta obratila (kao veselo i humoristično, ali zapravo s dozom posprde) sa: "A evo naše Rode-mode". S tim da joj ja nisam nikad ništa rekla, nego je to valjda sama zaključila vidjevši da dojim dijete koje hoda, i da nose platnene. Ali mene to ne dira. Meni je to sve u rangu općih ljudskih zadirkivanja, koja idu od (ne)jedenja parizera, do ne znam čega. Ljudi non stop zadirkuju druge ljude zbog različitih izbora, no gdje je tu granica gdje netko nekoga proziva i omalovažava, nemam pojma. Valjda svatko ima svoju osobnu.

Nego, moram vam reći - što je internet mali. Ova s Mikkinog FB profila je jedna od ovih troje o kojima ja pišem  :Wink: . Baš zajednička FB prija.  :Wink: 
To je dobro, možda su tih troje jedini koji su to dožvjeli, samo da još nisu tako glasni.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> nedavno je frendica na fb napisala da 'zna zene koje su u suzama odlazile od njih (roda) jer su trazile pomoc kad nisu imale vise mlijeka pa su bile odbijene jer ne doje.' ja u to nikako ne mogu povjerovati, ni jedna roda koju znam (a znam ih puno, ako ne i sve  ) ne bi nikad odbila zenu jer ne doji. pa nisu ni sve clanice dojile, zaboga. mislim kakva to osoba uopce moze napraviti, odbiti nekom pomoci jer ne doji. ja i dalje mislim da je to mit i propaganda u hejtanju rode (samo razlog ne mogu dokuciti da me j....)


Nego, vidiš Mikka kako je ovdje lako napisati "ne vjerujem da je to istina, zbog toga, toga i toga", a na spomenutom FB profilu se nije moglo probiti kroz suprotno mišljenje i uvjerenost da je to sigurno bilo tako. Ne mislim da je mit, vjerujem da su se te žene tako osjećale kako pričaju dalje. Ja sam se na sve tri strane upustila u raspravu što su to točno čule da ih je uznemirilo, pa je ispalo baš to što nisu dobile savjet "odmori se malo, odi u apoteku, pa kad dođeš sebi nastavi s dojenjem".
Zato kažem, mislim da treba raditi na promjeni očekivanja... da nezadovoljstvo proizašlo iz nekih očekivanja ne vodi do takve percepcije.

----------


## spajalica

> Pa evo, recimo status te brošure Rodin kljun mi nije jasan, kao što ne znam niti dobija li se još uvijek u rodilištima knjižica kakvu sam ja dobila kad sam rodila, ako se ne dobiva je li Roda u tome odigrala ulogu - ali ako se danas u rodilištima ne dobije nikakva knjižica ili brošura koja pokriva prehranu adaptiranim mlijekom, onda je to zaista katastrofa.


iskreno imala sam taj kljun toliko puta u rukama, ali nisam ga cijelog procitala, narpavila sam nekoliko lijepih workouta s njim  :lool: 
stvarno mi je lijeno otici i potraziti isti u garazi, da ti tocno napisem sta pise za AD. Ima neko kod sebe? a ne da kopa po garazi koju je zaposjeo muz u potounosti.

----------


## Mali Mimi

U vezi AD ne kužim o čemu bi se tu trebalo pisati u brošurama kada sve piše na pozadini kutije? Ako ti ne odgovara jedno, probaš drugo.

----------


## lukab

evo skraćujem malo:
- postoji veliki broj formula, ne vodite se reklamama nego posavjetujte sa pedijatrom
- ne kravlje mlijeko
- pratite upute proizvođača
- i s bočicom možete postići povezanost s djetetom
- ne ostavljati dijete samo s bočicom ili poticati da samo drži nego neka svako hranjenje bude poseban trenutak u kojem ćete se promatrati i upoznavati
- i za kraj: iskoristite svako hranjenje za intenzivan kontakt s djetetom; posvetite pažnju samo njemu, nježno ga obuhvatite i omogućite mu da bude u dodiru s vama kožom na kožu

----------


## Mima

Pa što jest, jest, napredak je u odnosu na ništa, premda je u nekadašnjoj brošuri bilo riječi o higijeni kod hranjenja formulom, što bi bilo vrlo važno za napisati.

----------


## tangerina

> iskreno imala sam taj kljun toliko puta u rukama, ali nisam ga cijelog procitala, narpavila sam nekoliko lijepih workouta s njim



molim objašnjenje za ovo, jer nikako ne mogu zamislit kakvi se workouti mogu radit sa rodinim kljunom  :lool:

----------


## spajalica

vjeruj da mozes, samo moras imati cijeli paket

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> vjeruj da mozes, samo moras imati cijeli paket


Preko nekoliko paketa  :Wink:

----------


## flopica

ja ne vjerujem da je itko na sos telefonu izrekao uvrede na račun mame koja je došla po pomoć
ne vjerujem
samo što ljudi možda zabriju da će im na tom telefonu potvrditi da trebaju prestati dojiti zbog ovog ili onog pa kad izostane ta potvrda već donešenog stave eto uvrijeđenosti...
zvala sam taj telefon i zbog sebe i zbog prijateljica , nikada nisam naišla na neljubaznost ili neku agresivnost

na forumu pak ima svega
ima i elitističkog stava o dojenju, o školovanju o ovome I onome
no, što ti se ne sviđa preskočiš, ne uvažiš, ides dalje
kao I u realnom životu, zar ne?

----------


## flopica

ili, ako se i dogodila situacija da je netko bio bezobrazan, ne vjerujem da je to praksa, to može biti samo pojedinačni slučaj
može tvrditi ko god što hoće, ali ovo je jedini ili jedan od rijetkih foruma gdje je nivo komunikacije pristojan i civiliziran
istina, ima i na ovom forumu udaraca ispod pasa, i to onih fino upakiranih, kulturno formuliranih, da ti zrak izbiju iz tzebe koliko bole

ali to ima na svakom mjestu gdje puno ljudi dolazi u kontakt, gdje se mješaju različita mišljenja, iskustva, percepcije
pa još kad uzmemo u obzir da su teme razgovora uglavnom ono što nam je svima najvažnije a to su naša djeca, nije ni čudo da dođe do šamaranja

a što se tiče negativne percepcije rode u društvu, moram reći da sam se i ja susrela s njom
no, ne bih se previše uzrujavala, mislim da smo mi prilično društveno na niskom stupnju razvoja pa je većini lakše živjeti u balonu i ništa ne mijenjati i ne preispitivati
roda upravo to radi, mijenja svijet 
od dojenja, autosjedalica, fizičkog kažnjavanja i još mnogih drugih stvari

 svatko  tko se bavi nečim konstruktivnim i čiji rad ima takvog odjeka u javnosti mora biti spreman daće se naći na nišanu određenog dijela populacije
da će biti izložen kritiziranju i ocjenjivanju
to je dio posla...

----------


## mayato

Kada sam ja zvala sos dobila sam pristojnost, stručnost i, najvažnije od svega - pomoć. Zahvaljujući SOS-u i Rodinom kljunu, a unatoč ragadama i opetovanim mastitisima dojila sam 2 godine. Nisam zvala SOS da bih caskala i tražila u sugovornici “frendicu“ već sam trebala pomoć. Tako da smatran da SOS nije telefon koji služi za potvrde naših očekivanja nego služi za profesionalnu pomoć u kriznim situacijama vezanim uz dojenje. Naravno da ljudi često čuju samo ono što im u trenutku odgovara. Pa ako netko želi čuti “da, vi morate prestati dojiti zbog te upale“, a dobije potpuno drugačiji odgovor tko je kriv??? Naša očekivanja ili sugovornik koji je obučen za pomoć da dojenje uspije ???

----------


## Riječanka

ovaj je forum jedini kojeg pratim i na kojem ponešto i napišem. nemam FB profil i zazirem od svakog oblika prostiranja vlastite intime u virtualnom prostoru. jedino ovdje imam osjećaj da je to nešto drugačije, nešto što ima smisla (moj mali virtualni kutak, jedini zaista vrijedan pažnje, pun angažiranih, pametnih, duhovitih forumašica...). zato me svako pljuvanje po Rodi i ovom forumu zaista smeta. ali, na to ipak gledam kao na jednostavan izraz vlastitih frustracija, koje potvrđuju da su Rode u pravu. ljuti su oni koji iz nekog razloga ne postupaju u skladu s onim za što se udruga zalaže (ili, pogrešno smatraju da se zalaže jer ne razlikuju Rodu i forum), a željeli bi to. da ne žele ne bi ih to tako diralo i ljutilo. i nisu ljuti na Rodu, nego na sebe.
e sad, pitanje dojenja je zaista složeno. zbog njegove važnosti je potrebno pronaći i neki kompromis, vidim da se vremenom i krenulo u tom smjeru, paziti da se gore spomenuta iskustva ne počinju percipirati kao pravilo i da se one koje ne mogu i/ili jednostavno ne žele dojiti, zbog toga ne odbije od drugih pitanja roditeljstva o kojima se ovdje ima itekako što naučiti.

----------


## lavko

> Iako mislim da promocija dojenja ne treba biti usmjerena borbu protiv formule.
> Nekim zenama je dovoljno tesko sto nije islo kako su zamislili da bi im se jos soli trebalo stavit na ranu.ovo govorim opcenito ne o forumu.


X

----------


## lavko

Meni bi samo bilo drago da se percepcija formule ipak ne sotonizira toliko, da nema formule, moje dijete ne bi imalo sto jesti. Bas ovo sto Lili kaze, poticanje dojenja ne bi trebalo biti birba protiv formule.
Al dobro, necu vise tupit o svom slucaju, ovakvih kao ja ima malo pretpostavljam.

----------


## flopica

lavko  :Love:

----------


## KrisZg

> Meni bi samo bilo drago da se percepcija formule ipak ne sotonizira toliko, da nema formule, moje dijete ne bi imalo sto jesti. Bas ovo sto Lili kaze, poticanje dojenja ne bi trebalo biti birba protiv formule.
> Al dobro, necu vise tupit o svom slucaju, ovakvih kao ja ima malo pretpostavljam.


Pa i nije bas, buduci da oko 14% majki iskljucivo doje do 6mj a 50% ih odustane nakon prvog mj. Kod tebe je slucaj nemogucnosti od pocetka, pa mozda jesi u manjini. Pored tako malih brojki, ova udruga je prijeko potrebna.

----------


## cipelica

zašto je poticanje dojenja 'sol na ranu'? 
možda nekom ovaj forum otvori oči o isključivosti u kojoj smo odgajani. zašto se osjećamo loše ako ne ispunjavamo nečije tuđe norme?

ok, roda promovira dojenje, proizvođači formule reklamiraju formulu... sve je to stvar osobnog izbora. 
ukoliko smo dovoljno snažni da se nosimo s odgovornošću osobnog izbora onda 'sol na rani' manje peče. jer smo se informirali koliko smo mogli i donesli odluku koju smo mogli.
ukoliko smo odgajani da postoji' samo jedna istina' negdje izvan nas, cijeli život ćemo biti u većim ili manjim problemima. ako to nije moja osobna istina, frustraciju i krivnju koju počinjem osijećati zbog neusklađenosi sa 'samo jednom istinom' nikako ne mogu prihvatiti. pa rasipam krivnju...
meni je roda uistinu pomogla da shvatim zabludu 'jedne istine'. toga se je jako teško riješiti jer je utkano duboko u nesvjesno

----------


## lavko

Kod mene nije bila stvar izbora.

----------


## Ginger

lavko, nije bila stvar izbora, znamo
i nitko ti nije rekao da si zbog toga losa mama, naprotiv, mislim da su cure probale pomoci koliko su mogle i znale
stvarno mislim da se nemas zbog cega osjecati pogodjeno
pravila su takva, i mislim da se nitko zbog toga ne bi trebao uvrijediti

----------


## Ginger

evo, ja imam primjer sa svojim carskim
udruga promovira prirodni porod
sto puta sam rekla da sam svoju prvu curu rodila carskim zbog zatka (doduse, malo specificnog) i da bih opet 
i da mi je to bilo lijepo iskustvo, za razliku od prvog vbaca koji je bio grozan
i eto, nitko me nije popljuvao zbog toga
tako da stvarno nemam dojam da su u Udruzi neke babaroge koje sebe smartaju "Majkama",  u odnosu na nas ostale "majke"
niti me je pogodilo sto se smatra da je prirodni porod bolji, jer, zapravo i jest
ali postoje slucajevi i slucajevi

----------


## Anci

Ginger, super primjer.
Ja sam imala dva cr i zaista se nisam nasla uvrijedjenom ako netko kaze da je prirodan porod predivno iskustvo. Ja vjerujem da je. Uzeti svoje dijete odmah po porodu.
Mislim, ja sam se iz anestezije probudila na intenzivnoj! I bilo mi je hladno :D
Where is the beauty in that?!  :Grin: 

Sacuvajboze da bih mislila sam sam manje vrijedna zbog toga.

----------


## flopica

eh sad kad smo kod toga da je porod predivno iskustvo
pa I nije
meni nije
meni je strašno
s t r a š n o
meni
vjerujem da ima mnogo žena kojima jest predivan

ali da, divno je uzeti svoje dijete i privinuti ga na sebe netom što se rodilo  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## KrisZg

> Kod mene nije bila stvar izbora.


Znam  :Smile:  I ne trebas se zbog toga osjecati manje majkom.

Kaj se prirodnog poroda tice...imala sam ga eto pukim slucajem(znaci u granicama bolnickom prirodnog pricam) i molila sam za neku drogu  :Grin:

----------


## lavko

O cure su se svojski potrudile kad sam ja bila trudna i kad nije vise ni psiholog pomagao, Roda je. I stvarno necu vise o tom svom nedojenju, bolit ce jos neko vrijeme, znamo svi da dojenje nije samo hrana, meni je najgori trenutak bio kad je mala imala grceve i vristala a jedna prija mi je rekla:e, cika bi to sve smirila. Ako onda nisam isplakala dusu, necu nikad.

Apsolvirali smo i to.

----------


## Ginger

Anci, ja sam bila pod spinalnom, odmah su mi dali pomaziti i poljubiti bebu, jedino ju nisam dobila na ciku, jer su me morali jos zasiti
Tako da je meni stvarno bilo ok

E, a nakon svog prvog vbac-a, do krajnjih granica induciranig i isforsiranog, pomislila sam dvije stvari - sad razumijem zasto neke zene zele roditi doma (iako sama ne bih imala kohones za to) i kako itko moze reci da je porod predivno iskustvo (jer ovo sto sam ja dozivjela je bilo strasno)
Ali, nakon drugog vbac-a, koji je skoro u potpunosti bio prirodan, shvatila sam i ovo drugo - porod stvarno moze biti i predivan  :Smile: 
I tako, nije samo sto ljudi-sto cudi, nego i puno toga jos...

lavko, nije bilo lijepo od tvoje frendice sto ti je to rekla, pogotovo zato sto nije ni istinito
i dojena djeca imaju grceve, i ne, ne pomaze cica uvijek

----------


## Apsu

> eh sad kad smo kod toga da je porod predivno iskustvo
> pa I nije
> meni nije
> meni je strašno
> s t r a š n o
> meni
> vjerujem da ima mnogo žena kojima jest predivan
> 
> ali da, divno je uzeti svoje dijete i privinuti ga na sebe netom što se rodilo


Meni je porod bio zakon, a primit dijete na sebe, nije  :Laughing:

----------


## flopica

Apsu  :Laughing:

----------


## Tashunica

porod - čisti horor  :hand: 
ništa lijepo, ništa romantično, samo me strava i užas uhvati kad se sjetim,
osim te nagrade na kraju, koja mi je ionako oduzeta u roku keks i prvi i drugi puta.
no hvala bogu da je pipa zatvorena.

----------


## flopica

eto, svako od nas ima svoje iskustvo
I različito mišljenje
to bi na jedan način bilo kao da ja recimo optužujem neku forumašicu da laze o svom porodu
jer je njoj to bilo najljepše iskustvo u životu
fidji recimo, nje sam se sjetila i njene price koja je meni bila nešto čarobno...
I kao da tvrdim da se mene smatra majkom a nju Majkom poradi toga, ovdje na forumu

hoću reći, tekst s početka mi je nečija frustracija

----------


## laumi

Evo i mene, 3 puta rodila na carski, prvo dijete dojila samo 2 mjeseca (zbog pedijatrove preporuke da počnem dodavati formulu) i uvijek sam se osjećala dobrodošlom na ovom forumu.

----------


## Storma

E sad kad se svi volimo, to je to  :grouphug:

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Pa dobro, nije isto. Mogla bi se povući analogija kada bi recimo  o carskom bilo zabranjeno govoriti na forumu jer se udruga zalaže za prirodni porod.

----------


## Mima

:Grin:  lol naravno da nije isto. Da netko nakon carskog otvori temu ili postavi pitanje o nekom problemu koji ima kao posljedicu carskog, pa da ga se uputi na drugi forum jer se ovdje ne raspravlja o carkom zato što udruga Roda podržava prirodni porod, onda bi te dvije situacije bile usporedive.

----------


## cipelica

možda bi se roda tako postavila kad bi recimo reklamiranje carskog toliko uzelo maha da se 80% populacije žena koje mogu bez većih problema roditi vaginalno odlučuje za carski jer im se čini da je tako lakše i bolje ili ih okolina na to nagovara ili..  i sigurno je da bi se dio žena kojima je carski indiciran zdravljem majke ili djeteta osjetio pogođenim što se o carskom ne smije pričati..

----------


## flopica

Potpis na cipelicu!
I možda moj primjer nije najspretniji, ali govorim općenito o tom autoričinom osjećaju inferiornosti koji po njoj roda nameće; nije se orjentirala isključivo na dojenje, već i na druge segmente kao što su kuhanje, nošenje itd.itd.

----------


## baka

> Evo i mene, 3 puta rodila na carski, prvo dijete dojila samo 2 mjeseca (zbog pedijatrove preporuke da počnem dodavati formulu) i uvijek sam se osjećala dobrodošlom na ovom forumu.


_laumi_ kada si ti sama od sebe tako pristupačna, simpatična i dobrodošla (ako nisam zamijenila osobu). Oni neprežaljeni Rodini sajmovi, bili su lijepa prilika da se upoznaju i brižne mame i zanimljive Rode.....ali da ima i zločestih Roda...ima.

----------


## zekana

Hahahahahahaha, ajme pročitala sam prvu stranicu tog sajta. Booooože, otkud viška vremena i manjka mozga o pričama? Ja evo nakon poroda nikako da sjednem i malo prosurfam temama ovdje, nemam vremena! Evo i kad pišem, rano ujutro dok male glave spavaju. ..a ne bih trebala gubiti ni ovdje vrijeme- bolje da heklam curici svojoj haljinu- što sam i pošla. Al neka, kad sam već "ušla"... haha! 

Kad mi nešto zatreba- dođem prvo ovdje, a onda surfam dalje. Ovdje sam kao doma, volim ovaj sajt, a nemam mišljenje da sam neka superiorna, ahahaha! Samo smatram da sam se nadogradila sa iskustvom. A da sam i sama imala ružan osjećaj kad se netko ovdje raskokodače i napadne me bez razloga ovdje- JESAM. To je tako (pretpostavljam) jer mu je vlastito iskustvo izazvalo averziju na moje riječi i izazvalo totalno izvrtanje poante mog napisanog teksta. Eh, onda ja napustim temu i nikad se ne vratim na nju jer nisam došla ovdje da se svađam s takvima. Kad sam pisala o svojim lošim iskustvima, (ne dirajući tuđa već samo braneći svoja) stvarno ogorčena i jadna, zatvorili su temu radi mene pa sam eto i ja pojela g... hahahaha, a zapravo s pravom je zatvorena tema jer sam trebala prvo proces hlađenja od godinu dana pa i onda NE pisati, ahahaha! Kad te netko ne poštuje i nagazi svaku tvoju riječ i povrijedi svaki tvoj osjećaj, nema tu lijepog pisanja ako ćemo pisati o istini. 

Eh, tu dolazim do bitnog. Mogu biti ugrožena ili se osjećati ugrožena ako netko direktno na mene ima pik, ako smatram da nešto treba biti, a nije ili nešto nije bilo napisano, a treba, ali sve to vezano za moje sudjelovanje u forumima. A ne što netko negdje trlja o nečemu. Nije mi jasna averzija. Što žena napisa gore: da ima ludih roda ovdje- ima. A gdje ludih ljudi nema? haha! A koga to dira negdje na drugim forumima, ajmeeee, što bi ovdje u Bosni rekli ISTO DJECA (ponašanje isto kao kod male djece!). _Sad ću ja o njima pisati da svi vide i da ih svi ne vole kao ja!_ Bože, kao u osnovnoj školi, i to u nižim razredima! hahahahhaa!

Puse vama, moje draage i lijepe rode, man`te se budalaština i probirite pametne stvari koje su ovdje napisane, ima ih mali milion. A ludače i babe će ostati takve i sa nama i bez nas! KISI, KISI (što bi rekla ona plavušica iz Bitanga i Princeza  :Wink:  )

----------


## zekana

Ma moram samo jedno dodati ljuuuuuubim vas radi priča i priča o paltnenim pelenama jer ih obožavam, evo ih i druga guza nosi- ne znaju ljudi (pogotovo u Bosni, a čeeeesto ni u Hrvatskoj) što su to pp. Nisam ni ja znala dok nisam ušetala ovdje. Bez vas ne bih ih imala, ne bih znala gdje ih naći. A sad živjeti ne znam bez njih. Divne moje pp i rode koje ih promoviraju! (eto koliki sam zaljubljenik dok sam napisala MOJE pp, hahaha!)

----------


## spajalica

[QUOTE=baka;2732991]_laumi_ kada si ti sama od sebe tako pristupačna, simpatična i dobrodošla (ako nisam zamijenila osobu). Oni neprežaljeni Rodini sajmovi, bili su lijepa prilika da se upoznaju i brižne mame i zanimljive Rode.....ali da ima i zločestih Roda...ima.[/QUOT
Baka kako na foumu nisu svi clanovi Udruge, tako ni na rasprodaji nisu svi volonteeeri clanoi Udrge. Ne kazem da smo sve jednako simpaticne svima, ali mislim da je to botno naglasiti.

----------


## baka

_spajalalica_, razumijem ja to. A i ne morate svima biti "simpatične". Važnije je da ste učinkovite i korisne.

----------


## spajalica

Stim se svi slazu.

----------


## Diana72

na forumu pak ima svegaima i elitističkog stava o dojenju, o školovanju o ovome I onome
no, što ti se ne sviđa preskočiš, ne uvažiš, ides dalje
kao I u realnom životu, zar ne?Sa tim se potpuno slažem.

----------


## rehab

Ja znam smo jedno.
Uz sve probleme koje sam imala sa svojom curicom (dehidracija, hospitalizacija, prekomjerna uspavanost - vjerojatno povezano s njenim neurološkim statusom, itd.), a koji su negativno utjecali na uspjeh našeg dojenja, ja se ne bih usudila potražiti savjet od laika na forumu kako da je hranim AD-om i kojom markom. Savjet sam dobila strogo od pedijatra, i samo bih ga od njega i tražila.
Za sve jednostavnije dileme, odgovor se može naći na kutiji.
Imam osjećaj da žene žele pisati o AD, jer nisu rasčistile same sa sobom svoje osjećaje oko toga što nisu dojile. Pretpostavljam, jer je i meni u tim bolnim trenucima trebalo takvo nešto. I sada, kad mi nalete takvi trenuci, osjećala bih se bolje kada bi mogla o tome razglabati na forumu.
Ali, zbog žena koje bi mogle uspjeti, a na rubu su, bolje je da takvih tema nema. Jer, AD je nekada tako lagano rješenje za sve, i bilo koja afirmtivna tema na ovom Forumu, lako bi mogla prevagnuti za AD. Možda sam u krivu, ali tako razmišljam.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ja znam smo jedno.
> Uz sve probleme koje sam imala sa svojom curicom (dehidracija, hospitalizacija, prekomjerna uspavanost - vjerojatno povezano s njenim neurološkim statusom, itd.), a koji su negativno utjecali na uspjeh našeg dojenja, ja se ne bih usudila potražiti savjet od laika na forumu kako da je hranim AD-om i kojom markom. Savjet sam dobila strogo od pedijatra, i samo bih ga od njega i tražila.
> Za sve jednostavnije dileme, odgovor se može naći na kutiji.
> Imam osjećaj da žene žele pisati o AD, jer nisu rasčistile same sa sobom svoje osjećaje oko toga što nisu dojile. Pretpostavljam, jer je i meni u tim bolnim trenucima trebalo takvo nešto. I sada, kad mi nalete takvi trenuci, osjećala bih se bolje kada bi mogla o tome razglabati na forumu.
> Ali, zbog žena koje bi mogle uspjeti, a na rubu su, bolje je da takvih tema nema. Jer, AD je nekada tako lagano rješenje za sve, i bilo koja afirmtivna tema na ovom Forumu, lako bi mogla prevagnuti za AD. Možda sam u krivu, ali tako razmišljam.


Mislim da si jako u krivu.
Zene zele pisati o AD-u jer je to nacin hranjenja djece, kao sto zele pisati o dojenju.

Jednako kao sto o neke pisu o platnenim pelenama, a neke o Pampersicama.

----------


## flopica

rehab mislim da si jako u pravu

I nije  usporedba s platnenim ili pampersicama neka
naprosto nije
ako me pitas zašto, eto zato
I ako me ne pitas,  :Grin:  zato jer....
i ptice na grani znaju koja je uloga Udruge prvenstveno po pitanju dojenja
I nema smisla poistovjećivati ad s dojenjem kao načinom hranjenja
nema
znamo što je najidealniji izbor
ponekad se dogodi da je žena prisiljena izabrati ili naprosto želi želi izabrati ad ( to je njeno legitimno pravo u svakom slučaju s čim će hraniti svoje dijete)
ali očekivati da će udruga to poticati, hm...

----------


## rehab

> rehab mislim da si jako u pravu
> 
> I nije  usporedba s platnenim ili pampersicama neka
> naprosto nije
> ako me pitas zašto, eto zato
> I ako me ne pitas,  zato jer....
> i ptice na grani znaju koja je uloga Udruge prvenstveno po pitanju dojenja
> I nema smisla poistovjećivati ad s dojenjem kao načinom hranjenja
> nema
> ...


Slažem se, nije isto jer se AD treba davati strogo prema uputama na kutiji, a u posebnim situacijama, potrebno je tražiti savjet pedijatra.
Tu mi je totalno promašena usporedba s pelenama i slično, jer nepravilno davanje AD-a može ozbiljno narušiti zdravlje djeteta, za razliku od pelena. 
Ok, možemo pričati o tome koliko naša djeca pojedu i slično, ali bilo kakva druga tema, od alergija, zatvora, i slično, to spada u domenu liječnika.

----------


## Deaedi

> ... jer nepravilno davanje AD-a može ozbiljno narušiti zdravlje djeteta, za razliku od pelena. 
> Ok, možemo pričati o tome koliko naša djeca pojedu i slično, ali bilo kakva druga tema, od alergija, zatvora, i slično, to spada u domenu liječnika.


U potpunosti se slažem Jednako vrijedi i za npr. rasprave da li djetetu treba dati antibiotik kojeg je propisao liječnik ili ne, a takvih je rasprava pun forum, a to može narušiti zdravlje djeteta puno više nego davanje AD-a. Problem su dvostruki kriteriji. Inače, prošla sam kroz portal IBFAN-a, nigdje nisam našla zabranu da članice imaju otvoreni forum na kojem forumaši raspravljaju o prehrani AD-om. Naravno da članice IBFAN-a ne smiju poticati, tj. reklamirati AD, ali nema zabrane da se drugim ljudima zabrani pisanje o AD-u, barem je ja nisam vidjela.

----------


## ivarica

> U potpunosti se slažem Jednako vrijedi i za npr. rasprave da li djetetu treba dati antibiotik kojeg je propisao liječnik ili ne, a takvih je rasprava pun forum, a to može narušiti zdravlje djeteta puno više nego davanje AD-a. Problem su dvostruki kriteriji. Inače, prošla sam kroz portal IBFAN-a, nigdje nisam našla zabranu da članice imaju otvoreni forum na kojem forumaši raspravljaju o prehrani AD-om. Naravno da članice IBFAN-a ne smiju poticati, tj. reklamirati AD, ali nema zabrane da se drugim ljudima zabrani pisanje o AD-u, barem je ja nisam vidjela.


djizs, sad si ista ko kad spocitavas davoru da je nesto naucio guglajuci
o nasim aktivnostima, a koje nisu samo dojece, tj specificna smo ibfan clanica, dosta smo razgovarale sa ibfanom

----------


## Deaedi

> djizs, sad si ista ko kad spocitavas davoru da je nesto naucio guglajuci
> o nasim aktivnostima, a koje nisu samo dojece, tj specificna smo ibfan clanica, dosta smo razgovarale sa ibfanom


Pa ne kužim, baš ste nas uputile da vidimo na IBFAN stranici da se ne smije promovirati AD. I ja to napravila, otišla na njihov web i nisam to nigdje našla. Sad spominješ da to tamo ne ustvari ipak ne piše, nego spominješ neku specifičnost i razgovore - pa onda si to mogla odmah napisati, zašto se nas upućuje na IBFAN kada tamo to ne zabranjuju.

----------


## rehab

[QUOTE=Deaedi;2734616]U potpunosti se slažem Jednako vrijedi i za npr. rasprave da li djetetu treba dati antibiotik kojeg je propisao liječnik ili ne, a takvih je rasprava pun forum, a to može narušiti zdravlje djeteta puno više nego davanje AD-a/QUOTE]

Pa da, slažem se. Oko takvih stvari bi se također trebalo savjetovati sa pedijatrom, a ne na forumu.

----------


## ivarica

> Pa ne kužim, baš ste nas uputile da vidimo na IBFAN stranici da se ne smije promovirati AD. I ja to napravila, otišla na njihov web i nisam to nigdje našla. Sad spominješ da to tamo ne ustvari ipak ne piše, nego spominješ neku specifičnost i razgovore - pa onda si to mogla odmah napisati, zašto se nas upućuje na IBFAN kada tamo to ne zabranjuju.



nije nikakva specificnost njihovo pravilo
nego je roda specificna udruga
ostale dojece udruge bave se - dojenjem

i ja te nisam uputila nigdje

----------


## Deaedi

> i ja te nisam uputila nigdje



Da, nis direktno, ali si se pozvala na ovo:




> Roda je clanica medjunarodne organizacije IBFAN, clanstvo nosi brojne uvjete kojih se pridrzavaju izmejdu ostalih i sve udruge IBCLC savjetnica i drugih dojilackih udruga, i mi moramo paziti da ni na jednoj nasoj akciji, aktivnosti, drustvenoj mrezi, ne kompromitiramo nase clanstvo.


Pa sam išla vidjeti gdje to IBFAN zabranjuje spominjanje AD-a na nekom forumu. Nisam našla.

A niti ovdje:

http://www.roda.hr/article/category/i-monitoring

----------


## casa

Onda bi se trebalo zabraniti razgovor na forumu o svim temama o kojem  bi se trebalo savjetovati s pedijatrom, ili sve takve teme dopustiti. Zabraniti samo jednu takvu temu je onda neargumentirano, odnosno to je dogovor članica Udruge. Taj dogovor može biti i drugačiji. On je promjenjiv, i ne vidim zašto se ne može propitivati. Meni se čini da je takav dogovor diskriminirajući u cilju višeg dobra, a da diskriminacija u ime bilo čega i dalje ostaje diskriminacija i da ne valja. Ono zlo naneseno nekom da bi drugima bilo bolje i dalje je zlo.

----------


## n.grace

> Onda bi se trebalo zabraniti razgovor na forumu o svim temama o kojem  bi se trebalo savjetovati s pedijatrom, ili sve takve teme dopustiti. Zabraniti samo jednu takvu temu je onda neargumentirano, odnosno to je dogovor članica Udruge. Taj dogovor može biti i drugačiji. On je promjenjiv, i ne vidim zašto se ne može propitivati. Meni se čini da je takav dogovor diskriminirajući u cilju višeg dobra, a da diskriminacija u ime bilo čega i dalje ostaje diskriminacija i da ne valja. Ono zlo naneseno nekom da bi drugima bilo bolje i dalje je zlo.


složila bih se s tobom da je situacija takva da se nigdje ne može dobiti informacija o adaptiranom mlijeku
ali na bezbrojnim stranicama na netu se stvarno može naći svega, pa tako i rasprave o adaptiranom

i stvarno ne mislim da se ikome nanosi zlo ako nije dozovljeno spominjati ime proizvođača, tvrditi suprotno je pretjerivanje

s dosta toga što sam pročitala na portalu i na forumu se ne slažem
ali ako je roda odlučila na ovaj način zastupati dojenje, na to ima pravo, svidjelo se to kome ili ne
kao što neki ljudi ne dozvoljavaju da im se uđe u kuću s cipelama - meni osobno se to ne sviđa niti to prakticiram, ali mogu birati - ili ići k njima i skidati cipele ili jednostavno izbjegavati odlaske tamo

ponavljam, ima stvari s kojima se baš nikako ne slažem, i to već godinama (i nikako da promijenim mišljenje)
ali stvarno - zar baš sve mora biti zastupljeno, zar se zaista svima mora ugoditi, zar je zaista tako velik problem uguglati neku drugu stranicu u potrazi za raspravama o adaptiranom mlijeku? 
ili poslati pp ako tražimo mišljenje točno određenog forumaša?

----------


## Diana72

> Onda bi se trebalo zabraniti razgovor na forumu o svim temama o kojem  bi se trebalo savjetovati s pedijatrom, ili sve takve teme dopustiti. Zabraniti samo jednu takvu temu je onda neargumentirano, odnosno to je dogovor članica Udruge. Taj dogovor može biti i drugačiji. On je promjenjiv, i ne vidim zašto se ne može propitivati. Meni se čini da je takav dogovor diskriminirajući u cilju višeg dobra, a da diskriminacija u ime bilo čega i dalje ostaje diskriminacija i da ne valja. Ono zlo naneseno nekom da bi drugima bilo bolje i dalje je zlo.


Potpisujem.

----------


## Storma

*Deaedi,* možda moje objašnjenje pomogne. Zbog članstva u IBFAN-u i postavkama koje smo sami odredili, kršitelji nam ne mogu/ne smiju biti sponzori, čak niti prisutni u projektima. Na forumu se može pisati o nadomjescima dok se ne spominje PROIZVOĐAČ. Zašto? Zato što je nama tako lakše, ne ulazimo u situacije koje bi se mogle tumačiti kao reklama, promocija, favoriziranje...

----------


## Storma

Roda ima projekt (*a i podforum*) koji se zove Monitoring - zaštita dojenja. Ukoliko želite raspravljati o konkretnim primjerima kršenja koji će vam osvijestiti zašto je pravilo o kršiteljima takvo, slobodno pišite tamo ili na e-mail monitoring@roda.hr

----------


## Mima

hm, zar Deaedi nije upravo to rekla? Da članstvo u IBFAN-u i Pravilnik koji je neka članica foruma nekoliko puta linkala pred 2-3 stranice jest argument za nespominjanje proizvođača formule, ali ne i za razmjenu roditeljskih iskustava oko hranjenja formulom?! Ne misliš valjda da nekome tko je duže vrijeme na ovom forumu nije jasno zašto se ne smiju spominjati proizvođači formule? Nisam vidjela da je to nekome uopće sporno. Sporna je zabrana razgovora o formuli generalno, a sve mi se čini da niti članice foruma koje ja identificiram kao "osoblje" ili "Rode" nisu na čisto smije li se ili se ne smije o tome pričati, jer jedne tvrde jedno a druge drugo.

----------


## Storma

> hm, zar Deaedi nije upravo to rekla? Da članstvo u IBFAN-u i Pravilnik koji je neka članica foruma nekoliko puta linkala pred 2-3 stranice jest argument za nespominjanje proizvođača formule, ali ne i za razmjenu roditeljskih iskustava oko hranjenja formulom?! Ne misliš valjda da nekome tko je duže vrijeme na ovom forumu nije jasno zašto se ne smiju spominjati proizvođači formule? Nisam vidjela da je to nekome uopće sporno. Sporna je zabrana razgovora o formuli generalno, a sve mi se čini da niti članice foruma koje ja identificiram kao "osoblje" ili "Rode" nisu na čisto smije li se ili se ne smije o tome pričati, jer jedne tvrde jedno a druge drugo.


A kako razgovarati o formuli ako se ne spominje ime formule? Moguće do jedne točke, zato možda odgovori djeluju proturječno.

----------


## Mima

I ovo je ozbiljno pitanje? Iskreno, ono što me zapravo iritira u vezi ove teme je što se inače suvisle žene prave blesave.

----------


## Diana72

Pa ime formule se može poslati preko PP, ako do toga dođe. I to se ne kosi sa pravilima udruge, jer kao što je već sto puta rečeno, nisu sve forumašice članice Rode, pa ako ti jedna takva želi izići u susret i reći koje AD smatra dobrim za preporuku, pošalje poruku u inbox i riješen problem.

----------


## Storma

> I ovo je ozbiljno pitanje? Iskreno, ono što me zapravo iritira u vezi ove teme je što se inače suvisle žene prave blesave.


Mima, ja ne znam kako bolje da ti odgovorim. O formulama se može pisati, dok se ne spominju marke odnosno kršitelji (monitoring pravilo). Tu dolazimo do problema da je teško konkretnije pričati o adaptiranom bez da kažeš koje daješ djetetu. Ali da možeš pisati o svemu što ide uz to, možeš. Žene su na topicu pisale svoje primjere, i pitanja i odgovore koje su dobivale. Ne znam što bih više rekla, i što nije jasno.

----------


## Mima

Ne moraš mi uopće odgovarati, bolje da se međusobno dogovorite što je na forumu dozvoljeno a što nije jer šaljete različite poruke. Kao što sam već napisala, dugo sam na forumu i dobro znam da su mi brisani postovi u kojima sam pisala o hranjenju formulom bez ikakvog spominjanja proizvođača. Moguće da se to promijenilo, pa nisu svi u Rodi za promjenu čuli?!

----------


## Storma

> Ne moraš mi uopće odgovarati, bolje da se međusobno dogovorite što je na forumu dozvoljeno a što nije jer šaljete različite poruke. Kao što sam već napisala, dugo sam na forumu i dobro znam da su mi brisani postovi u kojima sam pisala o hranjenju formulom bez ikakvog spominjanja proizvođača. Moguće da se to promijenilo, pa nisu svi u Rodi za promjenu čuli?!


Moguće je i da su postovi brisani iz nekog drugog razloga? Jesi li pitala zašto?

----------


## Mima

o poše  :Bye:

----------


## sirius

Mima , imena nije dozvoljeno spominjati. Ostalo jest, ali je na prosudbu moderatora u kojem ce smjeru tema ici.
Kao sto sam napisala , u doba kada si ti o formuli pisala nije me bilo na forumu. Ako kazes da su se tada teme i brisale, moguce. Moguce da je moderator tako tumacio pravila ili si je pojednostavljao posao. Davno je to bilo 10 godina je proslo, sve se mjenja.

----------


## Storma

Mima, što god smajlić predstavljao, imam i ja jedan za tebe:  :Heart: .

Napomena: ovo dalje pišem svima.

Ovaj forum ima svoja pravila. Neki podforumi imaju dodatna podpravila. Ukoliko mislite da ih niste prekršili (a moderator vam je dao opomenu) ili ih je prekršio netko drugi imate gumbić "prijavi poruku". Imate na dnu stranice gumb "kontaktirajte administratora". Mislite li da nešto nije u redu, javite se. Nismo ni savršeni ni svemogući, možda i nama nešto promakne.

Vezano uz pravilo o spominjanju kršitelja - neće se mijenjati. Imamo dovoljno razloga zašto je tako, i razumijem da se ne sviđa svima. Forum je vlasništvo Udruge i ona određuje pravila na forumu. Nemojte nam uzeti za zlo, ovdje je puno podforuma i različitih tema na kojima možemo naći zajednički jezik unatoč različitostima.

Sad se odjavljujem, moram na posao  :Smile:

----------


## Storma

A vidi sirius  :Love:

----------


## Deaedi

> I ovo je ozbiljno pitanje? Iskreno, ono što me zapravo iritira u vezi ove teme je što se inače suvisle žene prave blesave.


Da, to sam i ja primjetila. Spuštaju argumente na neku infantilnu razinu, pitam se jel se zezaju ili stvarno ne razumiju što im se pokušava reći.

----------


## Margot

> Forum je vlasništvo Udruge i ona određuje pravila na forumu.


Povremeni sam padobranac na Forumu, nimalo osobno zainteresirana za problematiku dojenja/adaptiranog mlijeka. 
Nije li ovo upravo suprotno mantri koja se godinama ponavlja ili provlači - kako Udruga i Forum nisu isto, kako je Forum dostupan javnosti, neovisno o formalnom članstvu... 
Baš sam mislila komentirati, kako bi bilo uputno da se na vidljivo mjesto ostavi neki disclaimer u smislu: "Komentari na Forumu ne odražavaju nužno stavove Udruge". 
Hajde de, hvala na konačnom razjašnjenju.

----------


## sirius

> Povremeni sam padobranac na Forumu, nimalo osobno zainteresirana za problematiku dojenja/adaptiranog mlijeka. 
> Nije li ovo upravo suprotno mantri koja se godinama ponavlja ili provlači - kako Udruga i Forum nisu isto, kako je Forum dostupan javnosti, neovisno o formalnom članstvu... 
> Baš sam mislila komentirati, kako bi bilo uputno da se na vidljivo mjesto ostavi neki disclaimer u smislu: "Komentari na Forumu ne odražavaju nužno stavove Udruge". 
> Hajde de, hvala na konačnom razjašnjenju.


Ne kuzim? : zbunj:
Forum ima svoja pravila koje odreduje Udruga, ali bez obzira na to ne moze Udruga biti odgovorna za svaki napisani post na forumu.

----------


## rahela

ja krenula nadugo i naširoko, pa odustala
sreća, pa Sirius može sažeti u jednu rečenicu

ovako se može do sudnjeg dana  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Diana72

Meni se čini da ovdje lud....zbunjenog. Kao i u politici, pravila se tumače onako kako pojedincima i pojedinkama odgovara. O nekim stvarima se raspravlja nadugo i naširoko, iako je jasno da to ugrožava zdravlje djece, kao npr cijepljenje i antibiotici. Po meni takve bi se stvari trebale ostaviti stručnjacima  ne ženama koje misle da su kompetentne da o tome odlučuju samo zato što su "educirane" jer su pročitale par knjiga, i onda nam se počne javljati epidemija ospica i tko zna čega sve ne.
a osobno, mene boli uvo tko je ili nije kršitelj koda, samo me zanima koje žitarice mogu dati djetetu , a da se miješaju sa vodom a ne mlijekom, jer mu ne želim davati AD. Pa ako neka forumašica ima ideju, zašto mi je ne bi poslala u inbox? Moj inbox je privatna stvar i nije otvoren za javnost da je čitaju žene na forumu i prema tome ne kršim nikakvo pravilo.
Istina, mogu otići na neki drugi forum, ali većina od nijih je zatvorena i zadnji odgovori su napisani još 2010, a na nekima mjesec dana čekam odgovor. Ovdje  se relativno brzo može dobiti odgovor i zato sam na ovom forumu.

----------


## sirius

U inbox ti svatko moze slati sto god ti srce pozeli.
Ne citam , niti cenziriram tudi PP . Niti to mogu kao osoblje. Nemam nikakav uvid u tvoje pp- ove.
Osim ako ga ne prijavis sama jer te netko uznemirava sa sadrzajem.
I opet sam zbunjena jer mi nije jasno sto te zapravo muci. : zbunj:

----------


## Diana72

Mene osobno ne, jer sve što se piše na forumu, ako mi odgovara, prihvatim, ako ne, onda ne prihvatim, nego sam samo htjela reći onima koje žele da im netko savjetuje koju marku AD-a uzeti neka im lijepo pošalje PP, i gotovo, ne moraju o tome javno raspravljati, kad već nije dozvoljeno zbog pravila foruma.

----------


## pikula

Ja sam za strogost. Nek se ne spominju kršitelji barem negdje. 
S druge strane meni se ne sviđa podržavanje raznih nadriliječništava, pa i životno ugrožavajućih postupaka koji se u ime neke slobode izražavanja zapravo promoviraju na nekim podforumima ( necijepljenje, neasistrirani porod kod kuće, neskidanje temperature malim bebam itd)
meni je to zaista nepovezivo sa brižnim i odgovornim odnosom Roda prema dojenju, ali dobro
Kad su krenuli ti neki novi vjetrovi ja sam odustala od članstva, tako da je moje mišljenje o forumu potpuno nebitno
Ali sigurna sam da ta neka čudaštva srozavaju autoritet i ugled među mamama koje bi možda manje zazirale od roda da nije placentofagije.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ali sigurna sam da ta neka čudaštva srozavaju autoritet i ugled među mamama koje bi možda manje zazirale od roda da nije placentofagije.


moj dojam - ne bih rekla da je tako. 
prije par godina možda je i bilo.
danas, opet ponavljam, moj dojam, udruga roda je jako prisutna u javnosti. svako malo je na tv-u, prije svega promičući svoje projekte. u mojoj okolini primarno povezuju udrugu s mpo i promocijom dojenj. odnosno, obzirom da nitko nije na forumu, s onim što vide na tv-u.

----------


## rehab

> U inbox ti svatko moze slati sto god ti srce pozeli.
> Ne citam , niti cenziriram tudi PP . Niti to mogu kao osoblje. Nemam nikakav uvid u tvoje pp- ove.
> Osim ako ga ne prijavis sama jer te netko uznemirava sa sadrzajem.
> I opet sam zbunjena jer mi nije jasno sto te zapravo muci. : zbunj:


Sorry, ali ovo nije istina. Meni je neki dan cenzuriran pp koji sam slala, jer je sadržavao ime kršitelja koda. Još imam poruku u inboxu, mogu ti poslati. Ne znam je li riječ o automatskoj cenzuri, ili je netko čitao i cenzurirao, ali, cenzurirano je.

----------


## Cathy

> Sorry, ali ovo nije istina. Meni je neki dan cenzuriran pp koji sam slala, jer je sadržavao ime kršitelja koda. Još imam poruku u inboxu, mogu ti poslati. Ne znam je li riječ o automatskoj cenzuri, ili je netko čitao i cenzurirao, ali, cenzurirano je.


Automatska cenzura, pošalji poruku sama sebi pa buš vidla. :Grin:

----------


## rehab

Ma nije bitno. Ali onda ne možemo govoriti o slobodnom razmjenjivanju iskustava preko pp-a. 
Evo, ja sam htjela ženi reći marku odličnih posudica za pohranu mlijeka, a koje se kasnije mogu koristiti i za nošenje domaćih kašica, i za koješta drugo. Što da radim, da je zovem telefonom ?  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

Stavi razmak iza slova

----------


## sirius

> Ma nije bitno. Ali onda ne možemo govoriti o slobodnom razmjenjivanju iskustava preko pp-a. 
> Evo, ja sam htjela ženi reći marku odličnih posudica za pohranu mlijeka, a koje se kasnije mogu koristiti i za nošenje domaćih kašica, i za koješta drugo. Što da radim, da je zovem telefonom ?


Stavi tocku ili razmak iza svakog slova. 
Forum ima opciju da cenzurira nedozvoljene rijeci ( ne samo imena formula, isprobaj  :Smile:  ).

----------


## rehab

E, ovo mi nikada ne bi palo na pamet :gloopa  :Grin:

----------

